# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  شبهات وإعتراضات حول صفة العلو والرد عليها

## جمال البليدي

شبهات وإعتراضات حول صفة العلو والرد عليها:



اعلم رحمك الله أنه ما من صاحب بدعة وهوى إلا وينتصر لباطله ‏بشبهات وإعتراضات واهيات و إلزامات ,والنصوص الدالة على ‏علو الله تعالى على خلقه ((لم يعاضرها قط صريح معقول,فضلا ‏على أن يكون مقدما عليها,وإنما الذي ‏يعارضها((جهليا  ))’و((ضلالات)),و((  بهات ‏مكذوبات)),و((أوه  ام فاسدات)),وأن تلك الأسماء ليست مطابقة ‏لمسماها,بل هي من جنس تسمية الأوثان((آلهة)) ‏و((أربابا)),وتسم  ية ((مسيلمة الكذاب)) وأمثاله((أنبياء)) ‏‎: ‎‏((إِنْ ‏هِيَ إِلاَّ أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ ‏الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الأَنفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى )) النجم23(1)‏
‏,مبناها على معاني متشابهة وألفاظ مجملة,فمتى وقع الاستفسار ‏والبيان ظهر أن ما عارضها شبه سوفسطائية,لا براهين عقلية.‏
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎: ‎
فأدلة الإثبات حقا لا يقوم ***لها الجبال وسائر الأكوان
تنزيل رب العالمين ووحيه***مع فطرة الرحمن والبرهان
أنى يعارضها كناسة هذه***الأذهان بالشبهات والهذيان
وجعاجع وفراقع ما تحتها***إلا السراب لوارد ظمآن(2)‏
وإن المشتغلين بعلم الكلام قد جعلوا أقوالهم التي ابتدعوها,أصول ‏دينهم –وإن سموها((أصول العلم والدين))فهي(ترتيب الأصول ‏في مخالفة الرسول والمعقول))-ومعتقدهم في رب العالمين هي ‏المحكمة,وجعلوا قول الله ورسوله هو المتشابه الذي لا يستفاد منه ‏علم ولا يقين,ثم ردوا تشابه الوحي إلى محكم كلامهم وقواعدهم.‏
وهذا كما أحدثوه من الأصول التي نفوا بها صفات الرب جلا ‏جلاله ,ونعوت كماله,ونفوا بها كلامه,وتكلميه,وع  لو على ‏عرشه,محكما,وجع  وا وجعلوا النصوص الدالة على خلاف تلك ‏القواعد والأصول متشابهة يقضي بتلك القواعد عليها وترد ‏النصوص إليها .‏
وأما أهل العلم والإيمان فطريقهم عكس هذه الطريقة من كل ‏وجه,يجعلون كلام الله ورسوله هو الأصل الذي يعتمد عليه,ويرد ‏ما يتنازع الناس فيه إليه,فما وافقه كان حقا,وما خالفه كان ‏باطلا,وإذا ورد عليهم لفظ مشتبه ليس في القرآن ولا في السنة ‏‎]‎كالحيز والجهة والمكان والجسم والحركة‎[‎‏ لم يتلقوه بالقبول,ولم ‏يردوه بالإنكار حتى يستفصلوا قائله عن مراده,فإن كان حقا ‏موافقا للعقل والنقل قبلوه,وإن كان باطلا مخالفا للعقل والنقل ‏ردوه,ونصوص الوحي عندهم أعظم وأكبر في صدورهم من أن ‏يقدموا عليها ألفاظ مجملة ,لها معاني مشتبهة ‏‎(3)‎‏.‏
وهذا أصل مهم ,من تصوره وتدبره انتفع به غاية النفع وتخلص ‏به من ضلال المتفلسفين,وحير   المتكلمين,((وعرف حقيقة ‏الأقوال الباطلة ,وما يلزمها من اللوازم ,وعرف الحق الذي دل ‏عليه صحيح المنقول,وصريح المعقول لا سيما في هذه الأصول ‏التي هي أصول كل الأصول,و الضالون فيها لما ضيعوا الأصول ‏حرموا الوصول))(4) .والأصول اتباع ما جاء به الرسول صلى ‏الله عليه وسلم(5).كما قيل ‏‎:‎
أيها المتغذي لتطلب علما***كل علم عبد لعلم الرسول ‏
تطلب الفرع كي تصحح حكما***ثم أغفلت أصل الأصول(6)‏.


يتبع...
‏ ‏
‏(1)درء تعارض العقل والنقل(5/255-256)‏
‏(2)الكافية الشافية ص154‏
‎(3)‎‏ الصواعق(ص991-992).‏
‏(4)مجموع الفتاوى(8/27)‏
‏(5)مجموع الفتاوى(13/157).‏
‏(6)مجموع الفتاوى(13/158).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الرد المجمل على جميع الشبهات والاعتراضات ‏‎:‎قد تبين مما تقدم أن شبهات المنكرين للعلو أو غيرها ‏من الصفات الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة هي عبارة عن ‏ألفاظ مجملة ولوازم باطلة ردو بها الآيات والأحاديث ‏الصريحة ,فالرد عليهم من وجهين ‏‎:‎
الوجه الأول: إجمالي وهو أن يقال: إن الله أخبرنا بأنه مستو على عرشه، عال على خلقه، ونحن نصدقه فيما قال، ونؤمن ‏بما أخبر، ونسكت عما وراء ذلك، ولا نخوض في تلك اللوازم المدعاة ولا نتكلم فيها، فإنها من جملة المسكوت عنه في ‏الشرع؛ إذ لم يرد في الشرع نفي أو إثبات أن يكون الله جسماً، أو محدوداً، أو محصوراً، فالسكوت فيه سلامة للمرء في ‏دينه واعتقاده .‏
الوجه الثاني: تفصيلي وهو بأن نسأل عن تلك اللوازم، فنقول إن أردتم بالجسم ما هو قائم بذاته مستغن عن خلقه فذلك ما ‏نثبته ونؤيده ونلتزم به مع عدم تسميتنا له جسماً لكونه لم يرد في الشرع وصفه بذلك، وإن أردتم بالجسم ما زعمتم  أن كل ‏طرف فيه محتاج للطرف الآخر فذلك مما نكره وننفيه، ولكننا لا نعتقد أن نفيه يلزم منه نفي العلو . بل نرى أن قولكم: أنه ‏من لوازم القول بالعلو ما هو إلا بسبب تشبيهكم أولاً فأنتم شبهتم استواء الله على عرشه باستواء المخلوقين، فقلتم: كل ‏مستو فهو جسم، والله ليس بجسم، فهو ليس بمستو والمقدمة باطلة وما ترتب عليها باطل، فالله ليس كمثله شيء، واستواؤه ‏ليس كاستواء المخلوقين .‏


يتبع.......

----------


## جمال البليدي

شبهة الجهة ‏‎:‎
والجواب عنها ما قاله ابن تيمية في ( التدمرية ) ( ص 45 ) : قد يراد ب ( الجهة ) شيء موجود غير الله فيكون ‏مخلوقا كما إذا أريد ب ( الجهة ) نفس العرش أو نفس السماوات وقد يراد به ما ليس بموجود غير الله تعالى كما ‏إذا أريد بالجهة ما فوق العالم . ومعلوم أنه ليس في النص إثبات لفظ الجهة ولا نفيه كما فيه إثبات العلو والاستواء ‏والوفوقية والعروج إليه ونحو ذلك وقد علم أن ما ثم موجود إلا الخالق والمخلوق والخالق سبحانه وتعالى مباين ‏للمخلوق ليس في مخلوقاته شيء من ذاته ولا في ذاته شيء من مخلوقاته فيقال لمن نفى : أتريد بالجهة أنها شيء ‏موجود مخلوق ؟ فالله ليس داخلا في المخلوقات أم تريد بالجهة ما وراء العالم فلا ريب أن الله فوق العالم . وكذلك ‏يقال لمن قال : الله في جهة . أتريد بذلك أن الله فوق العالم أو تريد به أن الله داخل في شيء من المخلوقات ؟ فإن ‏أردت الأول فهو حق وإن أردت الثاني فهو باطل ).‏
وقد يقول قائل ‏‎:‎‏ ((هل كان الله تعالى في هذا الحال – أي قبل خلق الكون – جهة وغيرها , إن قالوا نعم ‏كفروا ‏وتناقضوا )‏ شبهة ذكرها سعيد فودة.‏
والجواب ما جاء في رسالة إثبات الفوقية للجويني ‏‎:‎
‏((، فلما اقتضت الإرادة المقدسة بخلق الأكوان المحدثة المخلوقة المحدودة ذات الجهات اقتضت الإرادة ‏المقدسة على أن يكون الكون له جهات من العلو، والسفل، وهو سبحانه منزه عن صفات الحدث، فكوَّن ‏الأكوان، وجعل لها جهتا العلو والسفل، واقتضت الحكمة الإلهية أن يكون الكون في جملة التحت؛ ‏لكونه مربوباً مخلوقاً، واقتضت العظمة الربانية أن يكون هو فوق الكون باعتبار الكون لا باعتبار ‏فردانيته إذ لا فوق فيها ولا تحت، ولكن الرب سبحانه وتعالى كما كان في قدمه وأزليته، فهو الآن كما ‏كان، لكن لما حدث المربوب المخلوق، والجهات، والحدود ذو الخلا، والملا، وذو الفوقية، والتحتية، ‏كان مقتضى حكم عظمة الربوبية أن يكون فوق ملكه، وأن تكون المملكة تحته باعتبار الحدوث من ‏الكون لا باعتبار القدم من المكون، فإذا أشير إليه يستحيل أن يشار إليه من جهة التحتية، أو من جهة ‏اليمنى، أو من جهة اليسرى، بل لا يليق أن يشار إليه من جهة العلو والفوقية))(1)‏
وقال ابن القيم: وكذلك قولهم ننزهه عن الجهة؛ إن أردتم أنه منزه عن جهة وجودية تحيط به وتحويه ‏وتحصره إحاطة الظرف بالمظروف فنعم هو أعظم من ذلك وأكبر وأعلى. ولكن لا يلزم من كونه فوق ‏العرش هذا المعنى. وإن أردتم بالجهة أمراً يوجب مباينة الخالق للمخلوق, وعلوه على خلقه, واستواءه ‏على عرشه فنفيكم لهذا المعنى الباطل, وتسميته جهة اصطلاح منكم توصلتم به إلى نفي ما دل عليه ‏العقل والنقل والفطرة, وسميتم ما فوق العالم جهة, وقلتم منزه عن الجهات, وسميتم العرش حيزاً, و ‏قلتم ليس بمتحيز, وسميتم الصفات أعراضاً, وقلتم  الرب منزه عن قيام الأعراض به([2]).‏
ومنه يتبين أن لفظة الجهة غير وارد في الكتاب والسنة وعليه فلا ينبغي إثباتها ولا نفيها لأن في كل من الإثبات ‏والنفي ما تقدم من المحذور ولو لم يكن في إثبات الجهة إلا إفساح المجال للمخالف أن ينسب إلى متبني العلو ما لا ‏يقولون به لكفى.‏
وقال القرطبي ( 671 هـ ) بعدما ذكر مذهب المعطلة نفاة العلو لله تعالى ( وقد كان السلف ‏الأول لا يقولون بنفي الجهة , ولا ينطقون بل نطقوا هم والكافة بإثباتها لله , كما نطق كتابه ‏وأخبرت رسله , ولم ينكر أحد من السلف الصالح أنه استوى على عرشه حقيقة .... , وإنما جهلوا ‏كيفية الاستواء ) الجامع لأحكام القرآن 7/219-220‏
وكذلك لا ينبغي نفي الجهة توهما من أن إثبات العلو لله تعالى يلزم منه إثبات الجهة لأن في ذلك محاذير عديدة منها ‏نفي الأدلة القاطعة على العلو له تعالى . ومنها نفي رؤية المؤمنين لربهم عز وجل يوم القيامة فصرح بنفيها ‏المعتزلة والشيعة وعلل ابن المطهر الشيعي في ( منهاجه ) النفي المذكور بقوله : ( لأنه ليس في جهة ) وأما ‏الأشاعرة أو على الأصح متأخروهم الذين أثبتوا الرؤية فتناقضوا حين قالوا : ( إنه يرى لا في جهة ) يعنون العلو ‏قال شيخ الإسلام في ( منهاج السنة ) ( 2 / 252 ) :‏
‏( وجمهور الناس من مثبتة الرؤية ونفاتها يقولون : إن قول هؤلاء معلوم الفساد بضرورة العقل كقولهم في الكلام ‏ولهذا يذكر أبو عبد الله الرازي أنه لا يقول بقولهم في مسألة الكلام والرؤية أحد من طوائف المسلمين
ثم أخذ يرد على النفاة من المعتزلة والشيعة بكلام رصين متين فراجعه فإنه نفيس
وجملة القول في الجهة أنه إن أريد به أمر وجودي غير الله كان مخلوقا والله تعالى فوق خلقه لا يحصره ولا يحيط ‏به شيء من المخلوقات فإنه بائن من المخلوقات كما سيأتي في الكتاب عن جمع من الأئمة وإن أريد ب ( الجهة ) ‏أمر عدمي وهو ما فوق العالم فليس هناك إلا الله وحده
قال ابن رشد في "مناهج الأدلة": وأما هذه الصفة – أي الجهة - فلم يزل أهل الشريعة في أول الأمر يثبتونها لله ‏سبحانه حتى نفتها المعتزلة ثم تبعهم على نفيها متأخروا الأشعرية كأبي المعالي, ومن اقتدى بقوله, وظواهر الشرع ‏تقتضي إثبات الجهة مثل قوله تعالى: {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى}، ومثل قوله تعالى: {وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ ‏وَالأَرْضَ}، ومثل قوله: {وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ}، ومثل قوله: {يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاء إِلَى الأرْضِ ‏ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ}، ومثل قوله: {تَعْرُجُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ}، ومثل قوله: ‏‏{أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ}، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات التي إن سلط التأويل عليها ‏عاد الشرع كله مؤولاً, وإن قيل فيها: إنها من المتشابهات عاد الشرع كله متشابهاً، لأن الشرائع كلها مبنية على أن ‏الله في السماء, وأن منها تنزل الملائكة بالوحي إلى النبيين, وأن من  السماء نزلت الكتب وإليها كان الإسراء بالنبي ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قرب من سدرة المنتهى.‏
قال: "وجميع الحكماء قد اتفقوا على أن الله والملائكة في السماء كما اتفقت جميع الشرائع على ذلك, ‏والشبهة التي قادت نفاة الجهة إلى نفيها هو أنهم اعتقدوا أن إثبات الجهة يوجب إثبات المكان وإثبات ‏المكان يوجب إثبات الجسمية. قال: ونحن نقول: إن هذا كله غير لازم؛ فإن الجهة غير المكان"([3]).‏

-----------
‏(1) رسالة إثبات الفوقية للجويني.‏
‏(2) "مختصر الصواعق" (1/181).‏
‏(3 "در التعارض" (3/211).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

شبهة الحيز والمكان و الحد‎:‎
إذا عرفت الجواب عن الشبهة السابقة ( الجهة ) يسهل عليك فهم الجواب عن هذه الشبهة وهو أن يقال :‏
إما أن يراد بالمكان أمر وجودي وهو الذي يتبادر لأذهان جماهير الناس اليوم ويتوهمون أنه المراد بإثباتنا لله تعالى ‏صفة العلو . 
فالجواب : أن الله تعالى منزه عن أن يكون في مكان بهذا الاعتبار فهو تعالى لا تحوزه المخلوقات إذ ‏هو أعظم وأكبر بل قد وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض وقد قال تعالى : { وما قدر الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا ‏قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه } وثبت في ( الصحيحين ) وغيرهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏أنه قال : يقبض الله بالأرض ويطوي السماوات بيمينه ثم يقول : أنا الملك أين ملوك الأرض ؟ )‏
وأما أن يراد بالمكان أمر عدمي وهو ما وراء العالم من العلو فالله تعالى فوق العالم وليس في مكان بالمعنى ‏الوجودي كما كان قبل أن يخلق المخلوقات
فإذا سمعت أوقرأت عن أحد الأئمة والعلماء نسبة المكان إليه تعالى . 
فاعلم أن المراد به معناه العدمي يريدون به ‏إثبات صفة العلو له تعالى والرد على الجهمية والمعطلة الذين نفو عنه سبحانه هذه الصفة ثم زعموا أنه في كل ‏مكان بمعناه الوجودي قال العلامة ابن القيم في قصيدته ( النونية ) ( 2 / 446 - 447 - المطبوعة مع شرحها ‏‏( توضيح المقاصد ) طبع المكتب الإسلامي )‏
والله أكبر ظاهر ما فوقه شيء وشأن الله أعظم شان
والله أكبر عرشه وسع السما والأرض والكرسي ذا الأركان
وكذلك الكرسي قد وسع الطبا ق السبع والأرضين بالبرهان
والله فوق العرش والكرسي لا تخفى عليه خواطر الإنسان
لا تحصروه في مكان إذ تقو لوا : ربنا حقا بكل مكان
نزهمتوه بجهلكم عن عرشه وحصرتموه في مكان ثان
لا تعدموه بقولكم : لا داخل فينا ولا هو خارج الأكوان
الله أكبر هتكت أستاركم وبدت لمن كانت له عينان
والله أكبر جل عن شبه وعن مثل وعن تعطيل ذي كفران.‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ‏‎: ‎‏((ومن قال بنفي المكان عن الله عن الله ‏عز وجل فقد يراد بالمكان ما يحويه الشيء ويحيط به,وقد يراد به ما ‏يستقر الشيء عليه بحيث يكون محتاجا إليه,وقد يراد به ما كان الشيء ‏فوقه وإن لم يكن محتاجا إليه,وقد يراد به ما فوق العالم وإن لم يكن ‏شيئا موجودا. فإن قيل
هو في مكان بمعنى إحاطة غيره به وافتقاره إلى غيره
فالله منزه عن الحاجة إلى الغير وإحاطة الغير به ونحو ذلك
وإن أريد بالمكان ما فوق العالم وما هو الرب فوقه
قيل إذا لم يكن إلا خالق أو مخلوق والخالق بائن من المخلوق كان هو ‏الظاهر الذي ليس فوقه شيء
وإذا قال القائل
هو سبحانه فوق سماواته على عرشه بائن من خلقه فهذا المعنى حق سواء ‏سميت ذلك مكانا أو لم تسمه
وإذا عرف المقصود فمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ما دل عليه الكتاب ‏والسنة واتفق عليه سلف الأمة وهو القول المطابق لصحيح المنقول ‏وصريح المعقول))(1).‏
وقال رحمه الله((وحقيقة الأمر في المعنى أن ينظر في المقصود ,فمن ‏اعتقد أن المكان لا يكون إلا ما يفتقر إليه المتمكن,سواء كان محيطا به,أو ‏كان تحته,فمعلوم أن الله سبحانه ليس في مكان بهذا الإعتبار ,ومن اعتقد ‏أن العرش هو المكان,وأن الله فوقه,مع غناه عنه ,فلا ريب أنه في مكان ‏بهذا الإعتبار.‏
فمما يجب نفيه بلا ريب افتقار الله تعالى إلى ما سواه,فإنه سبحانه غني ‏عن ما سواه,وكل شيء فقير إليه ,فلا يجوز أن يوصف بصفة تتضمن ‏افتقاره إلى ما سواه))(2)‏.

الحيز:

وما قيل في المكان يقال في الحيز((إن أراد بقوله متحيز أن المخلوقات ‏تحوزه وتحيط به ,وليس هو بقدرته يحمل عرشه وحملته,وليس هو ‏العلي الأعلى الكبير العظيم الذي لا تدركه الأبصار,فقد أخطأ.وإن أراد ‏بأنه منحاز عن المخلوقات مباين لها عال عليها فوق سمواته على ‏عرشه بائن من خلقه فقد أصاب.ومن قال ‏‎:‎‏ ليس متحيز ,إن أراد ‏المخلوقات لا تحوزه فقد أصاب.وإن أراد ليس ببائن عنها بل هو لا ‏داخل فيها ولا خارج عنها فقد أخطأ.))(3)‏

الحد:
وكذلك يقال في الحد ‏
فتقول:ما المراد من قولكم ( الحد ) , و ( المحدود ) ؟ ‏
فإن كنتم تعنون أن المراد من الحد والمحدود : أن يكون الله تعالى محبوساً ‏محاطاً , فهذا منفي ‏عن الله تعالى بلاريب ولكن لا يلزم من قولنا ( إن الله ‏فوق العالم بائن عنه ) أن الله محدود ‏محبوس محاط .‏
فإن الله تعالى وهو المدبر وهو الرب الخالق للخلق والكون , على هذا ‏المعنى يحمل قول من ‏نفي ( الحد )  عن الله تعالى من بعض السلف(‏ ‏‎4‎‏) .‏
وإن كنتم تعنون بالحد والمحدود : أن الله تعالى متميز عن الخلق بائن عنه ‏‏.‏
فالحد بهذا المعنى صحيح , ولا يلزم عن هذا المعنى أي محذور , لأن الله ‏فوق العالم عال على ‏العرش , وعلى هذا المعنى يحمل قول من أثبت الحد ‏لله تعالى من بعض السلف كعبدالله بن ‏المبارك والدارمي , وهو رواية عن ‏الإمام أحمد(‏‎5‎‏ ‏) .‏

يتبع........


-------------------
‏(1)‏ منهاج السنة (2/144-145).‏
‏(2)‏ درء تعارض العقل والنقل(6/249).‏
‏(3)‏ المصدر السابق.‏
‏(4)‏ انظر التمهيد لابن عبدالبر 7/142 , ورد الدارمي على المريسي 23-25 , ودرء التعارض 2/34 ‏‏.‏
‏(5) التدمرية 66-67 , مجموع الفتاوى 3/41-42 , 4/58-59 , 5/262-263 , 6/38-40 , ونقض المنطق 50 , ودرء ‏التعارض 1/253-254 , والتسعينية ضمن الفتاوى الكبرى 5/ 4 - 5 , 23 , 21 , 31 , 37 , ومختصر الفتاوى المصرية 585 ‏‏, وشرح الطحاوية 242-244 , وروح المعاني 7/116 , وجلاء العينين 359 , وغاية الأماني 1/77 , 493 .‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

شبهة التشبيه ‏‎:‎

إننا وإياكم متفقون على وجوب نفي مشابهة الخالق للمخلوق، ولكننا مختلفون في حدود هذا النفي، ونرى أن الناس فيه ‏طرفان ووسط، فأما الطرف الأول فاتخذ قاعدة التنزيه ذريعة لنفي كل أو أكثر الصفات الثابتة لله - عز وجل - حتى نفى ‏الغلاة منهم أن يوصف الله بالوجود أو الحياة، فعندما يُسأل عن صفة الله لا يجد سوى النفي سبيلا لتعريف ربه، فيقول: لا ‏هو موجود ولا معدوم، ولا عَرَضٌ ولا جَوْهَرٌ، ولا حي ولا ميت، ويظن بذلك أنه فر من التشبيه وما علم أنه وقع في ‏التعطيل والتشبيه معاً؛ إذ نفى صفات الله التي أخبر الله بها، وشبه الله بالمحالات والممتنعات والمعدومات.‏
والطرف الثاني: ألغى قاعدة التنزيه فشبه الله بخلقه تشبيها مطلقا أو جزئياً، وهو مذهب لا شك في بطلانه وضلاله.‏
والمذهب الوسط هو المذهب الحق الذي أثبت الصفات ونفى المشابهة، وهو ما تنص عليه الآية الكريمة حيث صرّحت ‏بالتنزيه { ليس كمثله شيء } وفي ذات الوقت صرّحت بالإثبات { وهو السميع البصير } فأخذ مذهب أهل الحق بجزئي ‏الآية، أما المذهبان السابقان فأخذ كل منهم بأحد شطري الآية - وفق فهمه - ولم يأخذ بالآخر.‏
وعليه، فيجب الوقوف عند حدود النفي، وحدود الإثبات، فنثبت الصفة التي أخبر بها الله ورسوله، وننفي المماثلة، فنقول: ‏لله علمٌ ليس كعلمنا، وسمعٌ ليس كسمعنا، واستواء ليس كاستوائنا، وهكذا . وهو المنهج الوسط الذي سار عليه الأئمة، وإليك أخي القارئ نصوصهم  حول هذا ‏‎:‎
‏ ((1- قال نعيم بن حماد الحافظ: من شبه الله بخلقه, فقد كفر, ومن أنكر ‏ما وصف به نفسه فقد كفر, وليس ما وصف به نفسه, ولا رسوله ‏تشبيها.‏
‏2- ‏يقول الإمام إسحاق بن راهويه :" إنما يكون التشبيه إذا قال: يد مثل يدي، أو سمع كسمعي، فهذا تشبيه، وأما إذا قال كما ‏قال الله: يد وسمع وبصر، فلا يقول: كيف ولا يقول: مثل، فهذا لا يكون تشبيهاً، قال تعالى:{ ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع ‏البصير }" ذكره الترمذي في جامعه  .
ولو كان إثبات الفوقية لله تعالى معناه التشبيه, لكان كل من أثبت ‏الصفات الأخرى لله تعالى ككونه حيا قديرا سميعا بصيرا مشبها أيضا, ‏وهذا ما لا يقول به مسلم ممن ينتسبون اليوم إلى أهل السنة والجماعة ‏خلافا لنفات الصفات والمعتزلة وغيرهم قال شيخ الإسلام في "منهاج ‏السنة" "2/ 75":‏
‏"فالمعتزلة والجهمية ونحوهم من نفات الصفات يجعلون كل من أثبتها ‏مجسما مشبها, ومن هؤلاء من يعد من المجسمة والمشبهة الأئمة ‏المشهورين كمالك والشافعي وأحمد وأصحابهم, كما ذكر ذلك أبو حاتم ‏صاحب كتاب "الزينة" وغيره.‏
وشبهة هؤلاء أن الأئمة المشهورين كلهم يثبتون الصفات لله تعالى ‏ويقولون: إن القرآن كلام الله ليس بمخلوق, ويقولون: إن الله يرى في ‏الآخرة". هذا مذهب الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان من أهل البيت ‏وغيرهم.‏
ثم قال ص80:‏
‏"والمقصود هنا أن أهل السنة متفقون على أن الله ليس كمثله شيء, لا ‏في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله, ولكن لفظ التشبيه في كلام الناس ‏لفظ مجمل, فإن أراد بنفي التشبيه ما نفاه القرآن, ودل عليه العقل فهذا ‏حق, فإن خصائص الرب تعالى لا يماثله شيء من المخلوقات في شيء ‏من
صفاته.., وإن أراد بالتشبيه أنه لا يثبت لله شيء من الصفات, فلا يقال ‏له علم, ولا قدرة ولا حياة, لأن العبد موضوف بهذه الصفات فيلزم أن ‏لا يقال له: حي, عليم, قدير لأن العبد يسمى بهذه الأسماء, وكذلك في ‏كلامه وسمعه وبصره ورؤيته وغير ذلك, وهم يوافقون أهل السنة على ‏أن الله موجود حي عليم قادر, والمخلوق يقال له: موجود حي عليم ‏قادر, ولا يقال: هذا تشبيه يجب نفيه".))(1)‏
وقد إعترف كبار الأشاعرة بهذا فقال الرازي في رده على المعتزلة‎((‎إن كنتم بالمشبهة من يقول ‏بكون الله مشابها لخلقه من بعض الوجوه فهذا لا‎ ‎يقتضي الكفر لأن المسلمين اتفقوا على أن ‏الله موجود‎...)).‎‏.‏

يتبع........
‏-------------

‏(1) مختصر العلو للألباني.‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

شبهة التجسيم:


قولهم ‏‎:‎‏ ((لو كان موصوفا بالعلو لكان جسما,ولو كان جسما لكان مماثلا ‏لسائر الأجسام,والله قد نفى عنه المثل)).‏
والجواب على هذا من أوجه ‏‎:‎
الوجه الأول ‏‎:‎قد ادعيت أيها الجهمي أن ظاهر القرآن,الذي هو حجة الله ‏على عباده ,والذي هو خير الكلام ,وأصدقه,وأحسنه,و  فصحه,وهو الذي ‏هدى الله به عباده,وجعله شفاء لما في الصدور,وهدى ورحمة ‏للمؤمنين,ولم ينزل كتاب من السماء أهدى منه ,ولا أحسن ,ولا ‏أكمل,فانتهكت حرمته ,وادعيت أن ظاهره يستلزم التشبيه والتجسيم ‏‏(1).وهذا الإلزام إنما هو لمن جاء بالنصوص الدالة على علو الله على ‏عرشه,وتكلم بها,ودعا الأمة إلى الإيمان بها ومعرفتها,ونهاهم عن ‏تحريفها وتبدليها.‏
يا قوم والله العظيم أسأتم***بأئئمة الإسلام ظن الشأنِ.‏
ما ذنبهم ونبيهم قد قال***ما قالوا كذلك منزل الفرقانِ
ما الذنب إلا للنصوص لديكم***إذ جسمت بل شبهت صنفان ِ‏
ما ذنب من قد قال ما نطقت به***مِنْ غير تحريفٍ ولا عدوانِ(2).‏
الوجه الثاني ‏‎:‎
نحن أثبتنا لله غاية الكمال,ونعوت الجلال,ووصفناه بكل صفة كمال فإن ‏لزم من هذا تجسيم ,أو تشبيه لم يكن هذا نقصا ولا ذما ولا عيبا ,بوجه ‏من الوجوه ,فإن لا زم الحق حق,ومالزم من إثبات كمال الرب ليس ‏بنقص ,وأما أنتم فنيتم عنه صفات الكمال ,ولا ريب أن لازم هذا النفي ‏وصفه بأضدادها العيوب,والنقائص, فما سَوَّى الله ولا رسوله ولا عقلاء ‏عباده بين من نفى كماله المقدس حذرا من التجسيم,وبين من أثبت كماله ‏الأعظم وصفاته العلى بلوازم ذلك كائنة من كانت(3).‏
لا تجعلوا الإثبات تشبيها له يا فرقة التشبيه والطغيان ‏
كم ترتقون بسلم التنزيه للت عطيل ترويجا على العميان
فالله أكبر أن تكون صفاته كصفاتنا جل عظيم الشَّانِ
هذا هو التشبيه لا إثبات أوصاف كمال فما هما سِيَّانِ(4)‏
سميتم التحريف تأويلا كذا التعطيل تنزيها هما لقبان
وأضفتم أمرا إلى ذا ثالثا شرا وأقبح منه ذا بهتان
فجعلتم الإثبات تجسيما و تشبيها وذا من أقبح العدوان
فقلبتم تلك الحقائق مثل ما قُلِبَتْ قلوبكم عن الإيمان‏
وجعلتم الممدوح مذموما كذا بالعكس حتى استكمل اللّبْسَانِ(5).‏
‏ ‏
الوجه الثالث ‏‎:‎‏ ماذا تعنون بقولكم((لو كان فوق العرش لكان جسما))؟
أتعنون به أنه ما يتضمن مماثلة الله لشي من المخلوقات في شيء من صفاته,فالله سبحانه منزه عن أن يوصف بشيء من ‏الصفات المختصة بالمخلوقين ,وكل ما اختص بالمخلوق فهو صفة نقص,والله تعالى منزه عن كل نقصو مستحق لغاية ‏الكمال,وليس له مثل في شيء من صفات الكمال فهو منزه عن النقص مطلقا ومنزه في الكمال أن يكون له مثل كما قال ‏تعالى: {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ} سورة الإخلاص فبين أنه أحد صمد واسمه ‏الأحد يتضمن نفى المثل واسمه الصمد يتضمن جميع صفات‎ ‎الكمال (6).‏
‏ وإذا كان الله ليس من جنس الماء والهواء ولا الروح المنفوخة فينا ولا من جنس الملائكة ولا الأفلاك ‏فلأن لا يكون من جنس بدن الإنسان ولحمه وعصبه وعظامه ويده ورجله ووجهه وغير ذلك من أعضائه ‏وأبعاضه أولى وأحرى(7).‏
وإذا أردتم بالجسم المركب وهو ما كان مفترقا فركبه غيره, والمركب المعقول هو ما كان مفترقا فركبه ‏غيره كما تركب المصنوعات من الأطعمة والثياب والأبنية ونحو ذلك من أجزائها المفترقة 
والله تعالى أجل وأعظم من أن يوصف بذلك بل من مخلوقاته ما لا يوصف بذلك ومن قال ذلك(8) فهو ‏من أكفر الناس وأضلهم وأجهلهم وأشدهم محاربة لله(9).‏
وإن أردتم بالجسم ما يوصف بالصفات ,و يُرَى بالأبصار,ويتكلم,  و يُكلِمْ,ويسمع,وي  بصر,ويرضى ‏ويغضب,فهذه المعاني ثابة للرب تعالى وهو موصوف بها,فلا ننفيها عنه بتسميتكم للموصوف بها جسما,ولا ‏نرد ما أخبر به الصادق عن الله وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله لتسمية الأعداء الحديث لنا حشوية,ولا نجحد ‏صفات خالقنا وعلوه على خلقه وإستواءه على عرشه,لتسمية الفرعونية المعطلة لمن أثبت ذلك مجسما ‏مشبها.‏
فإن كان تجسيما ثبوت استوائه ***على عرشه إني إذا لمجسم ‏
وإن كان تشبيها ثبوت صفاته***فمن ذلك التشبيه لا أتكتم
وإن كان تنزيها جحود استوائه***وأوصاف   أو كونه يتكلم
فعن ذلك التنزيه نزهت ربنا***بتوفيقه والله أعلى وأعلم.‏
وإن أردتم بالجسم ما يشار إليه إشارة حسية,فقد أشار إليه أعرف الخلق بأصبعه رافعا لها إلى السماء, يُشْهِدُ ‏الجمع الأعظم مشيرا له.‏
وإن أردتم بالجسم ما يقال أين هو؟فقد سأل أعلم الخلق به عنه بأين منبها على علوه على عرشه.‏
وإن أردتم بالجسم ما يلحقه(من) و(إلى) فقد نزل جبريل من عنده ,ونزل كلامه من عنده,وعلاج برسوله ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه,وإليه يصعد الكلم الطيب,وعنده المسيح رفع إليه.‏
وإن أردتم بالجسم ما يكون فوق غيره ,ومستويا على غيره ,فهو سبحانه فوق عباده مستو على عرشه.‏

الوجه الرابع ‏‎:‎‏ ‏
لا يلزم من إستواء الله على عرشه,أن يكون جسما بالمعنى الذي ‏اصطلحوا عليه,لا عقلا ولا سمعا إلا بالدعاوي الكاذبة.فدعوى هذا ‏اللزوم عين البهت والكذب الصراح,بل العرش خلق من خلقه,ولا ‏يلزم من كونه فوق السموات كلها أن يكون مركبا من جواهر الفردة ‏ولا من المادة والصورة ولا مماثلا لغيره من الأجسام ,وكذلك جبريل ‏مخلوق من مخلوقاته وهو ذو قوة وحياء وسمع وبصر وأجنحة ويصعد ‏وينزل ويرى بالأبصار ,ولا يلزم منه وصفه بذلك أن يكون مركبا من ‏الجواهر الفردة,ولا من المادة والصورة,ولا أن يكون جسمه مماثلا ‏لأجسام الشياطين,فدعونا من هذا الفشر(10) والهذيان,والدعا  ى ‏الكاذبة,والتفا  وت الذي بين الله وخلقه أعظم من التفاوت الذي بين ‏جسم العرش وجسم الثرى والهواء والماء,وأعظم من التفاوت الذي بين ‏أجسام الملائكة وأجسام الشياطين,والعاق   إذا أطلق على جسم صفة ‏من صفاته-وعنده من كل وجه موصوف بتلك الصفة-لم يلزم من ‏ذلك تماثلها,فإذا أطلق على الرجيع,الذي بلغ غاية الخبث,أنه جسم ‏قائم بنفسه ذو رائحة ولون,وأطلق ذلك على المسك,لم يقل ذو حس ‏سليم ولا عقل مستقيم,إنهما متماثلان,وأين التفاوت الذي بينهما من ‏التفاوت الذي بين الله وخلقه ,فَكَمْ تُلَبِسُونْ وكم تُدلسونْ وكم ‏تُمَوِّهون؟ ‏‎!‎
فكيف يجوز بعد هذا أن يقال ‏‎:‎‏ إذا كان الرحمن فوق العرش أن يكون ‏مماثلا لخلقه؟ ‏‎!‎‏ والله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا ‏أفعاله حتَّى لو قُدِّر لزوم ذلك كله لكان التزامه سهل من تعطيل علوه ‏على عرشه,وجعله بمنزلة المعدوم الممتنع,الذي لا هو داخل العالم ولا ‏خارجه(11).‏
عطلتم السبع السموات العلى والعرش أخليتم من الرحمن(12)‏
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎:‎
قد عطل الرحمن أفئدة لهم***من كل معرفة وإيمان ‏
إذ عطلوا الرحمن من أوصافه***والعرش أخلوه من الرحمن(13)‏
أيها المشتغلون بعلم الكلام ‏‎:‎‏ إن نفيكم لعلو الله تعالى على العرش ‏بدعوى التجسيم خطأ في اللفظ والمعنى ,وجناية على ألفاظ الوحي.‏
أما اللفظي ‏‎:‎فتسميتكم علو الله على العرش تجسيما وتشبيها ‏وتحيزا.وتواصيك  م بهذا المكر الكبار إلى نفي ما دل عليه الوحي,والعقل ‏والفطرة,فكذبتم على القرآن وعلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏وعلى اللغة,ووضعتم لصفاته ألفاظا منكم بدأت وإليكم تعود.‏
وأما خطأكم في المعنى ‏‎:‎‏ فنفيكم,وتعطيلكم لعلو الرحمن بواسطة هذه ‏التسميات والألقاب ,فنفيتم المعنى الحق وسميتموه بالاسم المنكر ,وكنتم ‏في ذلك بمنزلة من سمع أن في العسل شفاء ولم يراه,فسأل عنه فقيل له ‏‎:‎‏ ‏مائع رقيق أصفر يشبه العذرة تتقيأه الزنابير,ومن لم يعرف العسل ينفر ‏عنه بهذا التعريف ,ومن عرفه وذاقه لم يزده هذا التعريف عنده إلا محبة ‏له,ورغبة فيه,وما أحسن ما قال القائل ‏‎:‎
تقول هذا جني النحل تمدحه***وإن تشاء قل ذا قيئ الزنابير‏
مدحا وذما وما جاوزت وصفهما***والحق قد يعتريه سوء التعبير
أ فيظن الجاهل أنَّا نجحد علو الله على عرشه,لأسماء سموها,هم ‏وسلفهم,ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان,وألقاب وضعوها من تلقاء ‏أنفسهم,لم يأت بها سنة ولا قرآن ,وشبهات قذفت بها قلوب,ما ‏استنارت بنور الوحي,ولا خالطتها بشاشة الإيمان,وخيالات هي من ‏تخييلات الممرورين,وأصحا   الهوس,أشبه منها بقضايا العقل ‏والبرهان,ووهمي  ات نسبتها إلى العقل الصحيح كنسبة السراب إلى ‏الأبصار في القيعان.‏
فدعونا من هذه الدعاوي الباطلة ,التي لا تفيد إلا تضييع ‏الزمان,وإتعاب الأذهان,وكثرة الهذيان,وحاكمون   إلى الوحي,لا إلى ‏نخالة الأفكار وزبالة الأذهان وعفارة الآراء,ووساوس الصدور,التي لا ‏حقيقة لها في التحقيق ,ولا تثبت على قدم الحق والتصديق,فملأتم بها ‏الأوراق سوادا ,والقلوب شكوكا,والعالم فاسدا.‏
يا قومنا والله إن لقولنا‎ ‎ألفا تدل عليه بل ألفان
عقلا ونقلا مع صريح الفطرة الأ‎ ‎ولى وذوق حلاوة القرآن
كل يدل بأنه سبحانه‎ ‎فوق السماء مباين الأكوان
أترون أنا تاركون ذا كله‎ ‎لجعاجع التعطيل والهذيان(14)‏

وهذه الشبهة قد تكلمنا عنها ((بالإستقصاء حتى يتبين أنها من القول ‏الهراء فهاتو برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين))(15)‏




نقلته كاملا من كتاب(الكلمات الحسان في بيان علو ‏الرحمان).‏
----------------
‏(1)الصواعق(239)‏
‏(2)الكافية الشافية(ص129).‏
‏(3)الصواعق (ص263).‏
‏(4)الكافية الشافية(ص336).‏
‏(5) الكافية الشافية(ص155).‏
‏(6) منهاج السنة(2/527-530).‏
‏(7) درء تعارض العقل والنقل(10/307).‏
‏(8)درء التعارض(5/145).‏
‏(9)مجموع الفتاوى(427-428).‏
‏(10)الفشر ‏‎:‎‏ فشر فشرا كذب وبالغ في الكذب والإدعاء.‏
‏(11) الصواعق(ص1016-1017).‏
‏(12) نونية القحطاني.‏
‏(13)الكافية الشافية(ص268).‏
‏(14) الكافية الشافية(ص131).‏
‏(15) الفتاوى الكبرى(6/355).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الخامسة ‏‎:‎‏ قولهم ‏‎:‎‏ لو كان الخالق فوق العرش لكان حامل ‏العرش حاملا لمن فوق العرش فيلزم احتياج الخالق للمخلوق.‏

والرد على هذه الشبهة السفسوطائية من أوجه ‏‎:‎

الأول ‏‎:‎‏ هؤلاء النفاة كثيرا ما يتكلمون بالأوهام والخيالات الفاسدة ويصفون الله بالنقائص ولآفات ‏ويمثلونه بالمخلوقات بل بالناقصات بل بالمعدومات بل بالممتنعات فكل ما يضيفونه إلى أهل الإثبات الذين ‏يصفونه بصفات الكمال وينزهونه عن النقائص والعيوب وأن يكون له في شيء من صفاته كفو أو سمي فما ‏يضيفونه إلى هؤلاء من زعمهم أنهم يحكمون بموجب الوهم والخيال الفاسد أو أنهم يصفون الله بالنقائص ‏والعيوب أو أنهم يشبهونه بالمخلوقات هو بهم أخلق وهو بهم أعلق وهم به أحق فإنك لا تجد أحدا سلب ‏الله ما وصف به نفسه من صفات الكمال إلا وقوله يتضمن لوصفه بما يستلزم ذلك من النقائص والعيوب ‏ولمثيله بالمخلوقات وتجده قد توهم وتخيل أوهاما وخيالات فاسدة غير مطابقة بنى عليها قوله من جنس هذا ‏الوهم والخيال وأنهم يتوهمون ويتخيلون أنه إذا كان فوق العرش محتاجا إلى العرش كما أن الملك إذا كان ‏فوق كرسيه كان محتاجا إلى كرسيه(1),وكما يحتاج الإنسان إلى السطح أوالسرير .وهذا(تشبيه له ‏بالمخلوق الضعيف العاجز الفقير))(2)وقياس فاسد لأن((قياس الله الخالق لكل شيء الغني عن كل شيء الصمد ‏الذي يفتقر إليه كل شيء بالمخلوقات الضعيفة المحتاجة عدل لها برب العالمين ومن عدلها برب العالمين فإنه في ضلال ‏مبين))(3)‏
وهؤلاء الجهمية دائما يشركون بالله ,ويعدلون به,ويضربون له الأمثال(4).فإنه كلامهم هذا وأمثاله عدل ‏بالله,وإشراك به,وجعل أنداد له ,وضرب أمثال له ‏‎:‎فكلامهم في علو الله يوجب لهم أنهم جعلوا مثل هذا ‏العلو ‏‎:‎‏ يجمع من التمثيل لله والعدل به ابتداءا,ومن جحد علوه المستلزم لجحود ذاته انتهاءا,ظانين أن هذا ‏تنزيه لله وتقديس.(5)‏
أولا يعلمون أن الله يحب أن نثبت له صفات الكمال وننفي عنه مماثلة المخلوقات وأنه { ليس كمثله شيء ‏‏} سورة الشورى 11 لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا أفعاله فلا بد من تنزيهه عن النقائص والآفات ومماثلة ‏شيء من المخلوقات وذلك يستلزم إثبات صفات الكمال والتمام التي ليس فيها كفو لذي الجلال ‏والإكرام  
وبيان ذلك هنا أن الله مستغن عن كل ما سواه وهو خالق كل مخلوق ولم يصر عاليا على الخلق بشيء من ‏المخلوقات بل هو سبحانه خلق المخلوقات وهو بنفسه عال عليها لا يفتقر في علوه عليها إلى شيء منها ‏كما يفتقر المخلوق إلى ما يعلو عليه من المخلوقات وهو سبحانه حامل بقدرته للعرش ولحملة العرش فإنما ‏أطاقوا حمل العرش بقوته تعالى والله إذا جعل في مخلوق قوة أطاق المخلوق حمل ما شاء أن يحمله من عظمته ‏وغيرها فهو بقوته وقدرته الحامل للحامل والمحمول فكيف يكون مفتقرا إلى شيء وأيضا فالمحمول من العباد ‏بشيء عال لو سقط ذلك العالي سقط هو والله أغنى وأجل وأعظم من أن يوصف بشيء من ذلك(6)‏
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ((واستواؤه وعلوه على عرشه سلام من أن يكون محتاجا إلى ما يحمله أو يستوي عليه بل ‏العرش محتاج إليه وحملته محتاجون إليه فهو الغنى عن العرش وعن حملته وعن كل ما سواه فهو استواء وعلو لا يشوبه حصر ‏ولا حاجة إلى عرش ولا غيره ولا إحاطة شيء به سبحانه وتعالى بل كان سبحانه ولا عرش ولم يكن به حاجة إليه وهو الغني ‏الحميد بل استواؤه على عرشه واستيلاؤه على خلقه من موجبات ملكه وقهره من غير حاجة إلى عرض ولا غيره بوجه ما))(7)‏
وهو السلام على الحقيقة سالم***من كل نقص وتمثيل (8)‏
الوجه الثاني ‏‎:‎لا نسلم أن من حمل العرش يجب أن يحمل ما فوقه إلا أن يكون ما فوقه معتمدا عليه,وإلا ‏فالهواء فوق الأرض وليس محتاجا إليها,وكذلك السحاب فوقها وليس محتاجا إليها, والسماء فوق الأرض ‏وليست محتاجة إليها وكذلك العرش فوق السموات وليس محتاجا إليها فإذا كان كثير من الأمور العالية فوق غيرها ليس محتاجا ‏إليها فكيف يجب أن يكون خالق الخلق الغني الصمد محتاجا إلى ما هو عال عليه وهو فوقه مع أنه هو خالقه وربه ومليكه وذلك ‏المخلوق بعض مخلوقاته مفتقر في كل أموره إليه فإذا كان المخلوق إذا علا على كل شيء غني عنه لم يجب أن يكون محتاجا ‏إليه فكيف يجب على الرب إذا علا على كل شيء من مخلوقاته وذلك الشيء مفتقر إليه أن يكون الله محتاجا إليه؟!))(9)‏.



---------
‏(1)دراء تعارض العقل والنقل(7/19).‏
‏(2) بيان تلبيس الجهمية(2/126).‏
‏(3) بيان تلبيس الجهمية(2/125).‏
‏(4)بيان تلبيس الجهمية-2/126).‏
‏(5)بيان تلبيس الجهمية(2/283) بتصرف يسير.‏
‏(6)درء التعارض(7/19-20).‏
‏(7) بدائع الفوائد(2/136).‏
‏(8)الكافية الشافية(ص247).‏
‏(9) بيان تلبيس الجهمية(2/144).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة السادسة ‏‎:‎‏ لو كان الله في السماء لكان محصورا.‏

 

هؤلاء النفاة يوهمون عامة المسلمين أن مقصودهم تنزيه الله عن أن يكون محصورا في بعض المخلوقات,‏‎]‎أو ‏مفتقرا إلى مخلوق‎[‎‏ ,ويفترون الكذب على أهل الإثبات أنهم يقولون ذلك ,كقول بعضهم أنهم يقولون إن ‏الله في جوف السموات,إلى أمثال هذه الأكاذيب التي يفترونها على أهل الإثبات,فيخدعون بذلك جهال ‏الناس,فإذا وقع الاستفصال والاستفسار ,انكشفت الأسرار,وتبين الليل من النهار,وتميز أهل الإيمان ‏واليقين من أهل النفاق المدلسين,الذين لبسوا الحق بالباطل,وكتموا الحق وهم يعلمون(1)‏.
 
والرد على الشبهة المذكورة أن يقال ‏‎:‎
من توهم أن كون الله في السماء بمعنى أن السماء تحيط به وتحويه فهو كاذب-إن نقله عن غيره-وضال –‏إن اعتقده في ربه-وما سمعنا أحد يفهم هذا من اللفظ,ولا رأينا أحد نقله عن واحد,ولو سئل سائر ‏المسلمين هل تفهمون من قول الله ورسوله(إن الله في السماء))أن السماء تحتويه لبادر كل واحد منهم إلى ‏أن يقول ‏‎:‎‏ هذا شيء لعله لم يخطر ببالنا.‏
وإذا كان الأمر هكذا ‏‎:‎فمن التكلف أن يُجْعَلْ ظاهر اللفظ شيء محال لا يفهمه الناس منه ,ثم يريد أن ‏يتأوله,بل عند الناس(إن الله في السماء) ((وهو على العرش))واحد,إذ السماء إنما يراد بها العلو,وكل ما ‏علا فهو سماء.يقال ‏‎:‎سما يسمو سموا ,أي ‏‎:‎علا يعلو علوا.‏
فإن قيل ‏‎:‎نزل المطر من السماء كان نزوله من السحاب.‏
وإذا قيل ‏‎:‎العرش والجنة في السماء,لا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون العرش داخل السموات,بل ولا الجنة.‏
والسلف والأئمة وسائر علماء السنة إذا قالوا((الله في السماء)),فالمراد بالسماء ما فوق المخلوقات كلها ‏‏,والمعنى ‏‎:‎أن الله في العلو لا في السفل ,وهو العلي الأعلى,فله أعلى العلو,وهو ما فوق العرش,وليس هناك ‏غيره-العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى-((لا يقولون أن هناك شيء يحويه أو يحصره,أو يكون محلا له أو ظرفا ‏ووعاء سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك بل هو فوق كل شيء,وهو مستغن عن كل شيء وكل شيء مفتقر ‏إليه,وهو عال على كل شيء, وهو الحامل للعرش ولحملة العرش بقوته وقدرته,وكل مخلوق مفتقر إليه ‏وهو غني عن العرش وعن كل مخلوق))(2).فأما أن يكون في جوف السموات  فليس هذا قول أهل ‏الإثبات,أهل العلم والسنة,ومن قال بذلك فهو جاهل,كمن يقول ‏‎:‎‏ إن الله ينزل ويبقى العرش فوقه,أو ‏يقول ‏‎:‎إنه يحصره شيء من مخلوقاته,فهؤلاء ضلال,كما أن أهل النفي ضلال(3).‏
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ وليس معنى قوله‎ : ‎‏﴿‏‎ ‎وهو معكم‎ ‎‏﴾‏‎ ‎أنه مختلط بالخلق ، فإن هذا لا توجبه ‏اللغة ،‎ ‎بل القمر آية من آيات‎ ‎الله من أصغر مخلوقاته ، وهو موضوع في السماء ، وهو مع المسافر وغير المسافر ‏أينما‎ ‎كان‎ .  
‎ 
وهو سبحانه فوق عرشه رقيب على خلقه ، مهيمن عليهم إلى غير ذلك‎ ‎من معاني ربوبيته‎ .  
‎ 
وكل هذا الكلام الذي ذكره الله ــ‎ ‎من أنه فوق العرش وأنه معنا‎ ‎ــ حق على حقيقته ، لا يحتاج إلى‎ ‎تحريف ، ولكن يصان ‏عن الظنون الكاذبة ، مثل أن يُظنّ أن ظاهر قوله‏‎ : ‎‏﴿‏‎ ‎في السماء‎ ‎‏﴾‏‎ ‎أن السماء تظله أو تقله ، وهذا‎ ‎باطل بإجماع أهل ‏العلم والإيمان ، فإن الله قد وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ، وهو‎ ‎يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا ، ويمسك ‏السماء أن تقع على الأرض ، إلاّ بإذنه ، ومن‎ ‎آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بإذنه,ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض ‏بأمره(4).‏
فمن يمسك السموات والأرض؟وبأمره تقوم السماء والأرض,وهو الذي يمسكهما أن تزولا ,أيكون محتاجا ‏إليهما مفتقرا إليهما؟.‏
وإذا كان المسلمون يكفرون من يقول ‏‎:‎‏ إن السموات تقله أو تظله,لما في ذلك إلى احتياجه إلى مخلوقاته, ‏فمن قال إنه في استوائه على العرش محتاج إلى العرش كاحتياج المحمول إلى حامله فانه‏‎ ‎كافر ‏لأن الله غنى عن العالمين حي قيوم هو الغنى المطلق وما سواه فقير إليه.فكيف بمن يقول إنه ‏مفتقر إلى السموات والأرض؟فأين حاجته في الحمل إلى العرش,من حاجة ذاته إلى ماهو دون ‏العرش(5)؟ ‏‎!‎
فكيف يُتَوَهَمْ بعد هذا أن خلقا يحصره ويحويه؟ ‏‎!‎‏ وقد قال سبحانه((وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ ‏النَّخْلِ))‏‎]‎طه71‏‎[‎‏.,أي((على جذوع النخل)) (((فَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ)))‏‎]‎آل عمران137‏‎[‎‏ ‏بمعنى((على الأرض)) ونحو ذلك,وهو كلام عربي حقيقة لا مجازا وهذا يعلمه من عرف حقائق ‏معاني الحروف,وأنها متواطئة في الغالب لا مشتركة(6).

يتبع...... ‏
--------------
‏(1)الفتاوى الكبرى(6/353)‏
‏(2)مجموع الفتاوى(16/100-101). ‏
‏(3)درء تعارض العقل والنقل(7/15-16).‏
‏(4)شرح العقيدة الواسطية(ص194-195).‏
‎(5) ‎‏ مجموع الفتاوى(2/187-188).‏
‏(6)الرسالة التدميرية(ص85-89) بتحقيق ‏‎:‎محمود عودة السعودي,وانظر مجموع الفتاوى(5/106).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة السابعة ‏‎:‎كروية الأرض ‏
قال الرازي رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ((العالم كرة...فلو كان الله في جهة فوق لكان أسفل بالنسبة إلى سكان الوجه ‏الآخر.)).‏
وهذا الكلام ((إذا تدبره العاقل تبين له أن القوم يقولون على الله ما لا يعلمون ويقولون على الله غير ‏الحق))(1).‏
وهذه الشبه وأمثالها ((من الخيالات والأوهام الباطلة التي تعارض بها فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها ‏والعلوم الضرورية والقصود الضرورية والعلوم البرهانية القياسية والكتب الإلهية والسنن النبوية وإجماع ‏أهل العلم والإيمان من سائر البرية‏‎))(2)‎


((فيقال رداً على هذا الكلام‎ : 
‎ 
‎ 
أولاً‎ : ‎جهة‎ ‎السماء ثابتة وهي فوق . وجهة الأرض ثابتة وهي تحت ... و لاأحد عاقل يقول أن ‏السماء‎ ‎الآن تحتي أو ستكون تحتي بعد زمن معين.. !! ولو قالها شخص لأتهم في عقله‎ .  
ثانيا‎ : ‎أن الآرض تدور حول نفسها وليس حول السماء‎ ‎حتى تكون السماء مرة فوق ومرة تحت‎ . 
‎ 
ثالثا‎ : ‎قولنا ان الله تعالى في السماء لا يعني انه تعالى حال فيها بل له تعالى العلو‎ ‎المطلق و هذا معلوم ‏مشهور من كلام أهل السنة‎ 
‎ 
رابعا‎ : ‎يلزم من هذا الكلام ان تكون الملائكة التي في السموات تحت الأرض تارة و‎ ‎بجانب الأرض ‏تارة أخرى ! و معلوم انه ما من عاقل يقول ذلك‎ 
‎ 
خامسا‎ : ‎يلزم أيضا ان يكون العرش فوق بعض الناس و تحت البعض‎ ‎الاخر ! و الاشاعرة يقولون ‏بأن العرش هو اعلى الأفلاك‎  
‎ 
‎ 
قال شيخ الإسلام‎ ‎رحمه الله‎ : 
‎" ‎أحدها أن قوله أن الأرض إذا كانت كرة فالجهة التي هي فوق بالنسبة‎ ‎إلى سكان أهل المشرق هي ‏تحت بالنسبة إلى سكان المغرب فلو اختص الباري بشيء من‎ ‎الجهات لكان في جهة التحت بالنسبة ‏إلى بعض الناس يقال له كان الواجب إذا احتجت بما‎ ‎ذكرته من أمر الهيئة تتم ما يقولونه هم وما ‏يعلمه الناس كلهم فإنه لا نزاع بينهم‎ ‎ولا بين أحد من بني آدم أن الأرض هي تحت السماء حيث ‏كانت وأن السماء فوق الأرض حيث‎ ‎كانت وهذا وهم متفقون مع جملة الناس على أن الجهة ‏الشرقية سماؤها وأرضها ليست تحت‎ ‎الغربية ولا الجهة الغربية سماؤها وأرضها تحت الشرقية ومتفقون ‏على جهل من جعل إحدى‎ ‎الجهتين في نفسها فوق الأخرى أو تحتها  وذلك يتضح بما قدمناه قبل ‏هذا من أن الجهات‎ ‎نوعان جهات ثابتة لازمة لا تتحول وجهات إضافية نسبية تتبدل وتتحول فأما ‏الأولى وهي‎ ‎الجهة الثابتة اللازمة الحقيقية فهي جهة العلو والسفل فالسماء أبدا في الجهة‎ ‎العالية التي ‏علوها ثابت لازم لايتبدل وكلما علت اتسعت وكلما والأرض أبدا في الجهة‎ ‎السافلة التي سفلوها ‏ثابت لازم لا يتبدل سفلت ضاقت فلهذا كان الأعلا هو الأوسع وكان‎ ‎السفل هو الأضيق ولهذا ‏قابل الله تعالى بين عليين وبين سجين في كتابه فقال (( كلا إن‎ ‎كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين )) وقال (( ‏كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين )) ولم يقل في سفلين‎ ‎كما لم يقل هناك في وسعين ليبين الضيق ‏والحرج الذي في المكان كما بين سفوله‎ ‎بمقابلته بعليين وبين أيضا سعة عليين بمقابلة سجين فيكون قد ‏دل على العلو والسعة‎ ‎التي للأبرار وعلى السفول والضيق الذي للفجار‎   
‎ 
‎ 
وأما الجهات الست فقد‎ ‎ذكرنا أنها تقال بالنسبة والاضافة إلى الحيوان وحركته ولهذا تتبدل بتبدل ‏حركته‎ ‎وأعضائه فإذا تحرك إلى المشرق كان المشرق أمامه والمغرب خلفه والجنوب يمينه والشمال‎ ‎شامه وعلى هذا بنيت الكعبة لأن وجهها مستقبل مهب الصبا بين المشرق والشمال وأركانها‎ ‎على ‏الجهات الأربع فالحجر الأسود مستقبل المشرق واليماني مستقبل اليمن والغربي‎ ‎مستقبل الغرب ‏والشامي مستقبل الشام إلى القطب الشمالي وهو محاذ أرض الجزيرة كالرقة‎ ‎وحران ونحوهما ولهذا ‏قال من قال من المصنفين في دلائل القبلة كأبي العباس بن القاص‎ ‎وغيره إن قبلة هذه البلاد أعدل ‏القبل لأن سكانها يستدبرون القطب الشمالي لا يحتاجون‎ ‎أن ينحرفوا عنه إلى المشرق كما يفعل أهل ‏الشام ولا إلى المغرب كما يفعل أهل العراق‎  ‎فالانسان تتبدل جهاته بتبدل حركاتهم مع أن ‏الجهات نفسها لم تختلف أصلا ولم يصر‎ ‎الشرق منها غربيا ولا الغربي شرقيا وكذلك الجهة التي ‏تحاذي رأسه هي علوه والتي‎ ‎تحاذي رجليه هي سفله فإذا كان رجلان في أقصى المشرق منتهى ‏الأرض عند ساحل البحر‎ ‎هناك وفي أقصى المغرب منتهى الأرض عند ساحل البحر هناك فكل منهما ‏تكون السماء فوقه‎ ‎لأنها تحاذي رأسه وكذلك الأرض تحته لأنها تحاذي رجليه كما أن السماء فوق ‏الأرض في‎ ‎نفسها وليس أحد هذين تحت الآخر في نفس الأمر كما أن سجين الذي هو أسفل ‏السافلين‎ ‎تحتهما ولو هبط شيئان ثقيلان من عندهما لانتهى إلى أسفل السافلين وهو سجين لم يلتق‎ ‎ذلك الشيئان الثقيلان لكن لو قدر أن تخرق الأرض فيلتقيان هناك لكانت رجلا أحدهما‎ ‎إلى رجلي ‏الآخر ولو فرض أن أحدهما أخرقت له الأرض حتى يمر في جوفها ويصل إلى الآخر‎ ‎لكانت رجلاه ‏تلاقي رجلي الآخر فبهذا الاعتبار يتخيل كل واحد منهما أن الآخر تحته‎ ‎بمحاذاته ناحية رجليه لكن ‏الحركة السفلية هي إلى أسفل الأرض وقعرها ومن هناك تبقى‎ ‎الحركة صاعدة إلى فوق كحركة ‏الصاعد من الأرض إلى السماء فيكون المتحرك من أسفل‎ ‎الأرض وقعرها إلى ظهرها وعلوها على ‏هذا الوجه كهيئة المعلق برجليه إلى ناحية السماء‎ ‎وذراعيه إلى ناحية الأرض وكهيئة النملة المتحركة ‏تحت السقف والسقف يحاذي رجليها‎ ‎فتصير بهذا الاعتبار السماء تحاذي رجليه والأرض تحاذي رأسه ‏فمن هنا يقال إن السماء‎ ‎تحته والأرض فوقه إذا كان مقلوبا منكوسا  فيجتمع من هذا أمران ‏أحدهما أن تكون‎ ‎حركته على خلاف الحركة التي جعلها الله في خلقه والثاني أن تبدل الجهة تبدلا ‏إضافيا‎ ‎لا حقيقيا كما تتبدل اليمين باليسار والأمام بالوراء ومن المعلوم أن المشرق والمغرب‎ ‎لا ‏يتبدلان قط باستقبالهما تارة واستدبارهما أخرى فكيف يتبدل العلو والسفل بتنكيس‎ ‎الانسان وقلبه ‏على رأسه والمحاذاة حينئذ للسماء برجليه والأرض برأسه بل هذا المنكوس‎ ‎يعلم أن السماء فوقه ‏والأرض تحته ونحن لا نمنع أن هذا قد يسمى علوا وسفلا بهذا‎ ‎الاعتبار التقديري الاضافي لكن هذا ‏لا يعتبر الجهة الحقيقية الثابتة  وبهذا‎ ‎الاعتبار سمى في هذا الحديث المروي عن أبي هريرة وأبي ذر ‏عن النبي صلى الله عليه‎ ‎وسلم حيث قال فيه لو أدلى أحدكم بحبل لهبط على الله فإنه قدر ضعيف ‏الادلاء وهو‎ ‎ممتنع فسماه هبوطا على هذا التقدير كما لو قلبت رجلا الانسان ورمي إلى ناحية ‏السماء‎ ‎لكن قائما على السماء  وإذا ظهر هذا علم أن الله سبحانه لا يكون في الحقيقة قط إلا‎ ‎عاليا‎ . 
‎ وذلك يظهر‎ ‎بالوجه الثاني‎ ‎وهو أن يقال‎ ‎هذا الذي ذكرته وارد في جميع الأمور العالية من العرش ‏والكرسي والسموات السبع وما‎ ‎فيهن من الجنة والملائكة والكواكب والشمس والقمر ومن الرياح ‏وغير ذلك فإن هذه‎ ‎الأجسام مستديرة كما ذكرت ومعلوم أنها فوق الأرض حقيقة وإن كان على ‏مقتضى ما ذكرته‎ ‎تكون هذه الأمور دائما تحت قوم كما تكون فوق آخرين وتكون موصوفة ‏بالتحت بالنسبة إلى‎ ‎بعض الناس وهي التحتية التقديرية الاضافية وإن كانت موصوفة بالعلو الحقيقي ‏الثابت‎ ‎كما أنها أيضا عالية بالعلو الإضافي الوجودي دون الإضافي التقديري وإذا كان الأمر‎ ‎كذلك ‏ولم يكن في ذلك من الأحالة إلا ما هو مثلما في هذا ودونه لم يكن في ذلك محذورا‎ ‎فإن المقصود أن ‏الله فوق السموات وهذا ثابت على كل تقدير‎.   
‎وهذا يظهر‎ ‎بالوجه الثالث‎ ‎وهو أن يقال هذا الذي ذكرته من هذا الوجه لا يدفع‎ ‎فإنه كما أنه معلوم ‏بالحساب والعقل فإنه ثابت بالكتاب والسنة قال الله تعالى (( هو‎ ‎الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن )) ‏وقد روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه‎ ‎عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان ‏يقول'' أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء وأنت الآخر فليس‎ ‎بعدك شيء وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء ‏وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء اقض عنا الدين‎ ‎وأعننا من الفقر فأخبر أنه الظاهر الذي ليس فوقه ‏شيء وأنه الباطن الذي ليس دونه شيء‎ "‎فهذا خبر بأنه ليس فوقه شيء في ظهوره وعلوه على ‏الأشياء وإنه ليس دونه شيء فلا يكون‎ ‎أعظم بطونا منه حيث بطن من الجهة الأخرى من العباد جمع ‏فيها لفظ البطون ولفظ الدون‎ ‎وليس هو لفظ الدون بقوله وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء فعلم أن ‏بطونه أوجب أن لا يكون‎ ‎شيء دونه فلا شيء دونه باعتبار بطونه والبطون يكون باعتبار الجهة التي ‏ليست ظاهرة‎ , ‎ولهذا لم يقل أنت السافل ولهذا لم يجئ هذا الاسم الباطن كقوله وأنت الباطن ‏فليس‎ ‎دونك شيء إلا مقرونا بالاسم الظاهر الذي فيه ظهوره وعلوه فلا يكون شيء فوقه لأن‎ ‎مجموع الاسمين يدلان على الاحاطة والسعة وأنه الظاهر فلا شيء فوقه والباطن فلا شيء‎ ‎دونه , لم ‏يقل أنت السافل ولا وصف الله قط بالسفول لا حقيقة ولا مجازا بل قال ليس‎ ‎دونك شيء فأخبر أنه ‏لا يكون شيء دونه هناك كما جاء في الأثر الذي ذكره مالك في‎ ‎الموطأ أنه يقال حسبنا الله وكفى ‏سمع الله لمن دعا ليس وراء الله منتهى فالأمر‎ ‎متناه مداه ولا شيء دونه في معنى اسمه الباطن ليبين أنه ‏ليس يخرج عنه من الوجهين‎ ‎جميعا وذلك لأن ما في هذا المعنى من نفي الجهة شيء دونه هو بالنسبة ‏والاضافة‎ ‎التقديرية وإلا ففي الحقيقة هو عال أيضا من هناك والأشياء كلها تحته , وهذا كما أن‎ ‎الضار والمانع والخافض لا تذكر إلا مقرونة بالنافع المعطي الرافع لأن ما فعله من‎ ‎الضرر والمنع ‏والخفظ فيه حكمة بالغة أوجب أن تكون فيه رحمة واسعة ونعمة سابغة فليس‎ ‎في الحقيقة ضررا عاما ‏وإن كان فيه ضرر فالضرر الاضافي بالنسبه إلى بعض المخلوقات‎ ‎يشبه ما في البطون من كونه ليس ‏تحته شيء وأنه لو أدلى بحبل لهبط عليه فإن الهبوط‎ ‎والتحتية أمر اضافي بالنسبة إلى تقدير حال لبعض ‏المخلوقات هذا في قدره وهذا في فعله‎ ‎وضلال هؤلاء الجهمية في قدره كضلال القدرية في فعله ‏وكلاهما من وصفه ولهذا كانت‎ ‎المعتزلة ضالة في الوجهين جميعا وقد قابلهم بنوع من الضلال بعض ‏أهل الاثبات حتى‎ ‎نفوا ما أثبتته النصوص والله يهدينا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعم الله عليهم ‏من‎ ‎النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا‎ (3)(( "‎

يتبع..........
-------------
‏(1)الفتاوى الكبرى(6/555).‏
‏(2) درء التعارض(7/21).‏
(3)(من جهل المبتدعة : كروية الأرض و دورانها ينفيان علو الله تعالى ! ) للشيخ المقدادي
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5405

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الثامنة ‏‎:‎قولهم ‏‎:‎‏ ((لو كان الله فوق العرش للزم أن يكون أكبر من العرش أو أصغر أو مساويا وكل ‏ذلك من المحال)).‏

والجواب على هذه الشبهة ‏‎:‎
أن هذا المعطل بنى كلامه على لوازم فاسدة تصورها في عقله وخياله فهو لا يرى من الصفات إلا التمثيل ‏والتجسيم أما أهل السنة فإنهم لا يقولون بذلك بل يقولون إن الله(ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير) ‏فلا شك عندهم أن الله أكبر من كل مخلوقاته وهو(العلي الكبير) سبحانه تعالى واستواءه على عرشه قد ‏دلت عليه النصوص الصريحة الصحيحة وهو إستواء يليق بجلاله لا نعلم كيفيته بل نفوضها ,أما هذا المعطل ‏فإنه يخوض في الكيفية بهذه اللوازم الفاسدة ولسان حاله يقول((كيف استوى على العرش وهو أكبر منه)) ‏وهذا هو عين كلام المبتدع الذي زجره الإمام مالك رحمه الله .‏
‏((وحينئذ فإن نفاة العلو  هم بين أمرين إن سلموا أنه على العرش مع أنه ليس بجسم ولا متحيز، بطل كل ‏دليل لهم على نفي علوه على عرشه؛ فإنهم إنما بنوا ذلك على أن علوه على العرش مستلزم لكونه جسمًا ‏متحيزًا، واللازم منتف، فينتفي الملزوم؛ فإذا لم تثبت الملازمة لم يكن لهم دليل على النفي، ولا يبقى للنصوص ‏الواردة في الكتاب والسنة بإثبات علوه على العالم ما يعارضها، وهذا هو المطلوب‏.‏ 
‏ 
‏‏ وإن قالوا‏:‏ متى قلتم‏:‏ على العرش، لزم أن يكون متحيزًا أو جوهرًا منفردًا، وإثبات العلو على العرش مع نفي التحيز ‏معلوم الفساد بالضرورة‏.‏ 
‏ 
‏‏ قيل لهم‏:‏ لا ريب أن هذا القول أقرب إلى المعقول من إثبات موجود لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه؛ فإنا إذا عرضنا على ‏عقول العقلاء قول قائلين‏:‏ أحدهما يقول بوجود موجود خارج لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه، وآخر يقول بوجود موجود ‏خارج العالم وليس بجسم، كان القول الأول أبعد عن المعقول، وكانت الفطرة والضرورة للأول أعظم إنكارًا، فإن كان ‏حكم هذه الفطرة والضرورة مقبولا لزم بطلان الأول، وإن لم يكن مقبولًا لم يجز إنكارهم للقول الثاني، وعلى ‏التقديرين لا يبقى لهم حجة على أنه ليس بخارج العالم، وهو المطلوب‏.‏ 
‏ 
‏‏ وهذا تقرير لا حيلة لهم فيه، يبين به تناقض أصولهم، وأنهم يقبلون حكم الفطرة ويردونه بالتشهي والتحكم، بل ‏يردون من أحكام الفطرة والضرورة ما هو أقوى وأبين وأبده للعقول مما يقبلونه‏.))(1)‏
وقد رد على هذه الشبهة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فقال ‏‎:‎‏ ((أما المعطلون فإنهم لم يفهموا من أسماء الله وصفاته ‏إلا ما هو اللائق بالمخلوق ثم شرعوا في نفي تلك المفهومات؛ فقد جمعوا بين التعطيل والتمثيل مثلوا أولا وعطلوا آخرا ‏وهذا تشبيه وتمثيل منهم للمفهوم من أسمائه وصفاته بالمفهوم من أسماء خلقه وصفاتهم وتعطيل لما يستحقه هو سبحانه من ‏الأسماء والصفات اللائقة بالله سبحانه وتعالى‏.‏ فإنه إذا قال القائل‏:‏ لو كان الله فوق العرش للزم إما أن يكون أكبر من ‏العرش أو أصغر أو مساويا وكل ذلك من المحال ونحو ذلك من الكلام‏:‏ فإنه لم يفهم من كون الله على العرش إلا ما يثبت ‏لأي جسم كان على أي جسم كان وهذا اللازم تابع لهذا المفهوم‏.‏ إما استواء يليق بجلال الله تعالى ويختص به فلا يلزمه ‏شيء من اللوازم الباطلة التي يجب نفيها كما يلزم من سائر الأجسام وصار هذا مثل قول المثل‏:‏ إذا كان للعالم صانع فإما ‏أن يكون جوهرا أو عرضا‏.‏ وكلاهما محال؛ إذ لا يعقل موجود إلا هذان‏.‏ وقوله‏:‏ إذا كان مستويا على العرش فهو مماثل ‏لاستواء الإنسان على السرير أو الفلك؛ إذ لا يعلم الاستواء إلا هكذا فإن كليهما مثل وكليهما عطل حقيقة ما وصف الله به ‏نفسه وامتاز الأول بتعطيل كل اسم للاستواء الحقيقي وامتاز الثاني بإثبات استواء هو من خصائص المخلوقين‏.‏ والقول ‏الفاصل‏:‏ هو ما عليه الأمة الوسط؛ من أن الله مستو على عرشه استواء يليق بجلاله ويختص به فكما أنه موصوف بأنه ‏بكل شيء عليم وعلى كل شيء قدير وأنه سميع بصير ونحو ذلك‏.‏ ولا يجوز أن يثبت للعلم والقدرة خصائص الأعراض ‏التي لعلم المخلوقين وقدرتهم فكذلك هو سبحانه فوق العرش ولا يثبت لفوقيته خصائص فوقية المخلوق على المخلوق ‏ولوازمها‏.‏ واعلم أنه ليس في العقل الصريح ولا في شيء من النقل الصحيح ما يوجب مخالفة الطريق السلفية أصلا‏‎))‎‏2).‏


يتبع..........
-------------
‏(1)مجموع الفتاوى(5/285).‏
‏(2) مجموع الفتاوى(5/28).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة التاسعة ‏‎:‎يستدل المشتغلون بعلم الكلام بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‎:‎‏ ((إذا قام أحدكم إلى الصلاة ,فإن الله قبل ‏وجهه ,فلا يبصق قبل وجهه))(1) على نفي العلو.‏


الرد ‏‎:‎
لا تعارض بين هذا وبين علو الله تعالى على خلقه . ‏
لهذا قال ابن عبد البر تعليقا على الحديث((وقد نزع بهذا الحديث بعض من ذهب مذهب المعتزلة في أن الله عزوجل في ‏كل مكان ,وليس على العرش,وهذا جدل من قائله))(2).‏
وقد رد على الشبهة شيخ الإسلام في "مجموع الفتاوى" (5/101) : ‏
قَوْلُهُ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذَا قَامَ أَحَدُكُمْ إلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قِبَلَ وَجْهِهِ فَلا يَبْصُقْ قِبَلَ وَجْهِهِ ) حَقٌّ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهِ ، ‏وَهُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ فَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ وَهُوَ قِبَلَ وَجْهِ الْمُصَلِّي ; بَلْ هَذَا الْوَصْفُ يَثْبُتُ لِلْمَخْلُوقَات  ِ . فَإِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لَوْ أَنَّهُ يُنَاجِي السَّمَاءَ ‏أَوْ يُنَاجِي الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ لَكَانَتْ السَّمَاءُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ فَوْقَهُ وَكَانَتْ أَيْضًا قِبَلَ وَجْهِهِ اهـ . ‏
وقال أيضاً (5/672) : ‏
وَمِنْ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ مَنْ تَوَجَّهَ إلَى الْقَمَرِ وَخَاطَبَهُ - إذَا قُدِّرَ أَنْ يُخَاطِبَهُ - لا يَتَوَجَّهُ إلَيْهِ إلا بِوَجْهِهِ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ فَوْقَهُ ، فَهُوَ ‏مُسْتَقْبِلٌ لَهُ بِوَجْهِهِ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ فَوْقَهُ . . . فَكَذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ إذَا قَامَ إلَى الصَّلاةِ فَإِنَّهُ يَسْتَقْبِلُ رَبَّهُ وَهُوَ فَوْقَهُ ، فَيَدْعُوهُ مِنْ تِلْقَائِهِ لا ‏مِنْ يَمِينِهِ وَلا مِنْ شِمَالِهِ ، وَيَدْعُوهُ مِنْ الْعُلُوِّ لا مِنْ السُّفْلِ اهـ ‏
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : ‏
الدليل على أن الله قبل وجه المصلي : ‏
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا قام أحدكم في الصلاة فلا يبصق قبل وجهه فإن الله قبل وجهه ) . ‏
وهذه المقابلة ثابتة لله حقيقة على الوجه اللائق به ولا تنافي علوه والجمع بينهما من وجهين : ‏
‏1- أن الاجتماع بينهما ممكن في حق المخلوق كما لو كانت الشمس عند طلوعها فإنها قبل وجه من استقبل المشرق ‏وهي في السماء فإذا جاز اجتماعهما في المخلوق فالخالق أولى . ‏
‏2- أنه لو لم يمكن اجتماعهما في حق المخلوق فلا يلزم أن يمتنع في حق الخالق لأن الله ليس كمثله شئ . اهـ "فتاوى ‏ابن عثيمين" (4/287) .‏

يتبع.......
-----------------------
‏(1)رواه البخاري(406و753 و1213و6111) ومسلم(547).‏
‏(2)التمهيد(14/157).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

شبهة العاشرة ‏‎:‎‏ يستدل المشتغلون بعلم الكلام بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم((أنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء,وأنت ‏الباطن فليس دونك شيء))(1) على نفي علو الله .‏

وهذا الإستدلال باطل من وجهين ‏‎:‎
الأول ‏‎:‎‏ قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم((أنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء,وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء))إثبات صريح ‏لفوقية الله على كل شيء,ونفيها عن كل شيء,فإن الظاهر معناه ‏‎:‎‏ هو العالي فوق كل شيء فلا شيء أعلى منه .وهذا غاية ‏الكمال في العلو أن لا يكون فوق العالي شيء موجود ,والله موصوف بذلك(2)‏


وكل شيء علا شيء فقد ظهر ,قال الله عزوجل((فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا))الكهف‎]97[‎
أي يعلو عليه(3).‏
ومنه قوله تعالى((وَمَعَارِجَ عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ))‏‎]‎المعارج33‏‎[‎‏ أي يرتفعون ويصعدون ويعلون عليه(أي على ‏الدرج).‏
وقال تعالى ‏‎:‎‏ ((هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ)) ‏‎]‎التوبة33‏‎[‎‏ أي ليعليه ,ومه ظهر الدابة ,لأنه عالى عليها.‏
ويقال ‏‎:‎‏ ظهر الخطيب على المنبر ,وظاهر الثوب أعلاه,بخلاف بطانته.وكذلك ظاهر البيت أعلاه.وظاهر ‏القول ماظهر منه وبان .وظاهر الإنسان خلاف باطنه ,فكلما علا الشيء ظهر(4).‏

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ‏
والظاهر العالي الذي ما فوقه ***** شيء كما قد قال ذو البرهان  
‏ حقا رسول الله ذا تفسيره ***** ولقد رواه مسلم بضمان  
‏ فاقبله لا تقبل سواه من التفا ***** سير التي قيلت بلا برهان  
‏ والشيء حين يتم منه علوه ***** فظهوره في غاية التبيان  
‏أو ما ترى هذي السما وعلوها ***** وظهورها وكذلك القمران(5)‏
الوجه الثاني ‏‎:‎‏ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ‏‎:‎‏ ((وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء)) ولم يقل ‏‎:‎‏ ((فليس تحتك ‏شيء)).‏
والمعنى ‏‎:‎‏ ليس دون الله شيء,لا أحد يدبر دون الله,لا أحد ينفرد بشيء دون الله,ولا أحد يخفى على الله,كل ‏شيء فالله محيط به,ولهذا قال ‏‎:‎‏ (ليس دونك شيء)) يعني ‏‎:‎‏ لا يحول دونك شيء ,ولا يمنع دونك شيء,ولا ينفع ‏ذا الجد منك الجد.....وهكذا(6)‏
قال ابن جرير : (( والباطن )) يقول : وهو الباطن لجميع الأشياء ، فلا شيء أقرب إلى‎ ‎شيء منه ‏، كما قال : (( ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد‎ )) . 
‎ 
وقال الخطابي‎ : (( ‎الباطن )) هو المحتجب عن أبصار الخلق ، وهو الذي لايستولي عليه توهم ‏الكيفية ،‎ ‎وقد يكون معنى الظهور والبطون احتجابه عن أبصار الناظرين ، وتجليه لبصائر ‏المتفكرين‎ ‎، ويكون معناه : العالم بما ظهر من الأمور ، والمطلع على ما بطن من الغيوب‎ . 
‎ 
قال ابن القيم : وهو تبارك وتعالى كما أنه العالي على خلقه بذاته فليس‎ ‎فوقه شيء ، فهو (الباطن) ‏بذاته فليس دونه شيء ، بل ظهر على كل شيء فكان فوقه ، وبطن‎ ‎فكان أقرب إلى كل شيء من ‏نفسه .... وبطونه سبحانه إحاطته بكل شيء بحيث يكون أقر ب‎ ‎إليه من نفسه .. فما من ظاهر إلا ‏والله فوقه ، وما من باطن إلا والله دونه ... وعلا‎ ‎كل شيء بظهوره ، ودنا من كل شيء ببطونه ، ‏فلا توارى منه سماءٌ سماءً ولا أرضٌ أرضاً‎ ‎، ولا يحجب عنه ظاهر باطناً ، بل الباطن له ظاهر ‏، والغيب عنده شهادة ، والبعيد منه‎ ‎قريب والسر عنده علانية‎ .‎



يتبع.........


---------
‏(1)رواه مسلم(2713).‏
‏(2)درء التعارض(7/11).‏
‏(3)التمهيد(8/97).‏
‏(4)مجموع الفتاوى(5/244).‏
‏(5) الكافية الشافية(ص113-114).‏
‏(6) شرح العقيدة الواسطية للعلامة العثيمين رحمه الله .‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الحادية عشر ‏‎:‎‏ ‏
قال الجويني ‏‎: ‎‏ ((فإن استدلوا-يعني أهل السنة-بظاهر قوله تعالى(الرَّحْمَ  ُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى)‏‎]‎طه5‏‎[‎‏ فالوجه ‏معارضتهم بآي يساعدونا على تأويلها ‏‎:‎‏ منها قوله تعالى((وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ))‏‎]‎الحديد4‏‎[‎‏ ...فنسألهم ‏عن معنى ذلك ,فإن حملوه على كونه معنا بالإحاطة والعلم ,لم يمتنع حمل الاستواء على القهر والغلبة))(1)‏
والجواب عليه ‏‎:‎
قال ابن قدامة ‏‎‎رحمه الله‎ :‎‏ قلنا نحن لم نتأول شيئا وحمل هذه اللفظات على هذه المعاني ليس بتأويل لأن ‏التأويل‎ ‎صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره وهذه المعاني هي الظاهر من هذه الألفاظ بدليل أنه المتبادر إلى‎ ‎الأفهام منها وظاهر اللفظ هو ما يسبق إلى الفهم منه حقيقة كان أو مجازا‎ ‎ولذلك كان ظاهر ‏الأسماء العرفية المجاز دون الحقيقة كاسم الراوية و الظعينة وغيرهما‎ ‎من الأسماء العرفية فإن ظاهر هذا ‏المجاز دون الحقيقة وصرفها إلى الحقيقة يكون‎ ‎تأويلا يحتاج إلى دليل وكذلك الألفاظ التي لها عرف ‏شرعي وحقيقة لغوية كالوضوء‏‎ ‎والطهارة والصلاة والصوم والزكاة والحج إنما ظاهرها العرف ‏الشرعي دون الحقيقة‎ ‎اللغوية.‏
وإذا تقرر هذا فالمتبادر إلى الفهم من قولهم الله معك أي بالحفظ و‎ ‎الكلاءة ولذلك قال الله تعالى ‏فيما أخبر عن نبيه إذ يقول لصاحبه(( لا تحزن إن الله‏‎ ‎معنا التوبة)) 40 وقال لموسى(( إنني ‏معكما أسمع وأرى)) طه 46 ولو أراد أنه بذاته مع كل‏‎ ‎أحد لم يكن لهم بذلك اختصاص ‏لوجوده في حق غيرهم كوجوده فيهم ولم يكن ذلك موجبا لنفي‎ ‎الحزن عن أبي بكر ولا علة له‎ 
‎ ‎فعلم أن ظاهر هذه الألفاظ هو ما حملت عليه فلم‎ ‎يكن تأويلا ثم لو كان تأويلا فما نحن تأولنا ‏وإنما السلف رحمة الله عليهم الذي ثبت‎ ‎صوابهم ووجب اتباعهم هم الذين تأولوه فإن ابن عباس ‏والضحاك ومالكا وسفيان وكثيرا من‎ ‎العلماء قالوا في قوله وهو معكم أي علمه ثم قد ثبت‎ بكتاب الله والمتواتر عن‎ ‎رسول الله وإجماع السلف أن الله تعالى في السماء على عرشه وجاءت ‏هذه اللفظة مع‎ ‎قرائن محفوفة بها دالة على إرادة العلم منها وهو قوله(( ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في‏‎ ‎السموات وما في الأرض ))(المجادلة 7) ثم قال في آخرها ((إن الله بكل شيء عليم)) فبدأها‏‎ ‎بالعلم ‏وختمها به ثم سياقها لتخويفهم بعلم الله تعالى بحالهم و أنه ينبئهم بما‎ ‎عملوا يوم القيامة ويجازيهم ‏عليه.‏‎ 
وهذه قرائن كلها دالة على إرادة العلم فقد‎ ‎اتفق فيها هذه القرائن ودلالة الأخبار على معناها ‏ومقالة السلف وتأويلهم فكيف يلحق‎ ‎بها ما يخالف الكتاب والأخبار ومقالات السلف فهذا لا ‏يخفى على عاقل إن شاء الله تعالى وإن خفي فقد كشفناه وبيناه بحمد الله‎ ‎تعالى(2)‏

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ((ولا يحسب الحاسب أنَّ شيئا من ذلك يناقض بعضه بعضا‎ ‎ألبتة؛ مثل‎ ‎أن يقول القائل: ما في الكتاب والسنة من أن الله فوق العرش يخالفه في الظاهر من‎ ‎قوله تعالى‎ ‎ وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ‎ ‎أَيْنَ ‏مَا كُنْتُمْ‎ ‎ وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم‎: ‎(( إذ قام‎ ‎أحدكم إلى الصلاة فإنّ الله قِبل وجهه‎)) ‎ ونحو ذلك فإن هذا ‏غلط، وذلك أن الله‎ ‎معنا حقيقة، وهو فوق العرش حقيقة؛ كما جمع الله بينهما في قوله تعالى‎: ‎ (الَّذِي خَلَقَ ‏السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأََرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ‎ ‎اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الأََرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ‎ ‎مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ ‏مَعَكُمْ‎ ‎أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ‎ ‎ ‎.‎
فأخبر أنه فوق العرش يعلم كل شيء، وهو معنا أينما كنا؛ كما قال النبي صلى الله‎ ‎عليه وسلم في حديث ‏الأوعال‎: ‎ (والله فوق العرش، وهو يعلم ما أنتم عليه)‎ ‎ ‎.‎
وذلك أن كلمة "مَعَ" في اللغة إذا أُطلقت فليس ظاهرها في اللغة إلا المقارنة‏‎ ‎المطلقة من غير وجوب مماسة ‏أو محاذاة عن يمين وشمال، فإذا قُيدت بمعنى من المعاني‎ ‎دلت على المقارنة في ذلك المعنى، فإنه يقال: ما زلنا ‏نسير والقمر معنا أو والنجم‎ ‎معنا، ويقال: هذا المتاع معي لمجامعته لك، وإن كان فوق رأسك؛ فالله مع ‏خلقه حقيقة‎ ‎وهو فوق عرشه حقيقة‎. ‎
هذه المعية تختلف أحكامها بحسب الموارد، فلما قال: {يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا} إلى قوله: {وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ} [15] دل ظاهر الخطاب على أن ‏حكم هذه المعية ومقتضاها أنه مطلع عليكم، شهيد عليكم، ومهيمن عالم بكم. وهذا معنى قول السلف: أنه معهم بعلمه، وهذا ظاهر الخطاب وحقيقته.‏
وكذلك في قوله: {مَا يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَى ثَلَاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ} إلى قوله: {هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا} [16].‏
ولما قال النبي ‏ لصاحبه في الغار: {لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ الله مَعَنَا} [17] كان هذا أيضا حقًا على ظاهره، ودلت الحال على أن حكم هذه المعية هنا معية الاطلاع، ‏والنصر والتأييد.‏
وكذلك قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الله مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ وَّالَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ} وكذلك قوله لموسى وهارون: {قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى} . هنا المعية على ‏ظاهرها، وحكمها في هذه المواطن النصر والتأييد.‏
وقد يدخل على صبي من يخيفه فيبكي، فيشرف عليه أبوه من فوق السقف فيقول: لا تخف أنا معك أو أنا هنا، أو أنا حاضر ونحو ذلك. ينبهه على المعية الموجبة ‏بحكم الحال دفع المكروه ففرق بين معنى المعية وبين مقتضاها، وربما صار مقتضاها من معناها، فيختلف باختلاف المواضع.‏
فلفظ المعية قد استعمل في الكتاب والسنة في مواضع، يقتضي في كل موضع أمورًا لا يقتضيها في الموضع الآخر، فأما أن تختلف دلالتها بحسب المواضع، أو ‏تدل على قدر مشترك بين جميع مواردها وإن امتاز كل موضع بخاصية فعلى التقديرين ليس مقتضاها أن تكون ذات الرب عز وجل مختلطة بالخلق، حتى يقال: قد ‏صرفت عن ظاهرها.))(3)‏
‏((فبهذا الجمع والتوفيق بين نصوص العلو، وبين نصوص المعية تلتئم النصوص، وتنسجم، وتفسر بعضها ‏بعضاً، لا تتنافر ولا تتضارب، ولله الحمد والمنة))(4).‏

وهذا الذي كان عليه سلف الأمة من أهل القرون المفضلة
قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر - وهو يناقش نفاة العلو-: "وأما احتجاجهم بقوله تعالى: {مَا يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَى ‏ثَلاَثَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلاَ خَمْسَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلاَ أَدْنَى مِن ذَلِكَ وَلاَ أَكْثَرَ إِلاَّ هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا}، ‏فلا حجة لهم في ظاهر هذه الآية لأن علماء الصحابة والتابعين الذين حمل عنهم التأويل قالوا في تأويل هذه ‏الآية: هو على العرش وعلمه في كل مكان، وما خالفهم في ذلك أحد يحتج بقوله"(5).‏
قال الشيخ محمد أمان جامي رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ((وهذا الكلام من ابن عبد البر لا يعني إلا الإجماع، وإذا أضفناه ‏إلى ما تقدم من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وكلام تلميذه ابن القيم، وكلام من نقلنا كلامهم من الأئمة ‏والعلماء، إن مجموع ذلك يفيد ضرورة أن هذا المفهوم هو المفهوم الوحيد الذي كان عليه المسلمون ‏الأولون قبل أن تظهر فرق أهل الكلام التي فرقت المسلمين بآرائها وفلسفتها، ولقد كان المسلمون في ‏عافية من شرهم.))(6)‏
وقال ابن رجب الحنبلي((وحكى ابن عبد البر وغيره إجماع العلماء من الصحابة ‏والتابعين في تأويل قوله تعالى {وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ} أن المراد علمه، وكل هذا ‏قصدوا به رد قول من قال إنه تعالى بذاته في كل مكان"7


يتبع.........




‏(1)الإرشاد للجويني(ص113-114).‏
‏(2)ذم التأويل(ص45-46).‏
‏(3)مجموع الفتاوى(5/231)‏
‏(4)الصفات الإلهية في الكتاب والسنة للعلامة محمد أمان جامي رحمه الله.‏
‏(5) التمهيد 7/139.‏
‏(6) الصفات الإلهية للشيخ محمد أمان جامي رحمه الله.‏
‏(7) فتح الباري لابن رجب 2/331-332.‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الآثار والأقوال المروية عن أئمة السلف في الجمع بين صفتي العلو والمعية ‏‎:‎




وإليك الآثار الواردة في ذلك مرتبة ترتيباً زمانياً ‏:



‏1 - قول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه
وعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: "ما بين السماء القصوى والكرسي ‏خمسمائة عام، ويبن الكرسي والماء كذلك، والعرش فوق الماء والله فوق العرش، ولا ‏يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم"[1]‏
‏2 - قول كعب الأحبار رحمه الله[2]‏
قال: "قال الله في التوراة: أنا الله فوق عبادي، وعرشي فوق خلقي، وأنا على ‏عرشي، أدبر أمر عبادي، ولا يخفى علي شيء في السماء، ولا في الأرض"[3].‏
‏3 - قول عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله (181 هـ)‏
ثبت عن علي بن الحسن بن شقيق، شيخ البخاري، قال: قلت لعبد الله ابن المبارك ‏كيف نعرف ربنا؟ قال: "في السماء السابعة على عرشه".‏
وفي لفظ "على السماء السابعة على عرشه، ولا نقول كما تقول الجهمية إنه ‏هاهنا في الأرض".‏
وقال أيضاً: سألت ابن المبارك: كيف ينبغي لنا أن نعرف ربنا؟. قال: "على ‏السماء السابعة، على عرشه، ولا نقول كما تقول الجهمية إنه هاهنا في الأرض"[4].‏
‏4 - قول أبي يوسف[5] صاحب أبي حنيفة رحمه الله (182 هـ)‏
جاء بشر بن الوليد إلى أبي يوسف فقال له: "تنهاني عن الكلام وبشر المريسي، ‏وعلي الأحول، وفلان يتكلمون، فقال: وما يقولون؟ قال: يقولون: إن الله في كل ‏مكان. فبعث أبو يوسف فقال: علي بهم، فانتهوا إليهم، وقد قام بشر، فجيء بعلي ‏الأحول والشيخ -يعني الآخر-، فنظر أبو يوسف إلى الشيخ وقال: لو أن فيك موضع ‏أدب لأوجعتك، فأمر به إلى الحبس، وضرب عليا الأحول وطوَّف به"[6].‏
‏5 - قول علي بن عاصم الواسطي[7] رحمه الله (201هـ)‏
وقال يحي بن علي بن عاصم[8]: "كنت عند أبي، فاستأذن عليه المريسي، فقلت ‏له: يأبه مثل هذا يدخل عليك! فقال: وماله؟؛ قلت: إنه يقول إن القرآن مخلوق، ويزعم ‏أن الله معه في الأرض، وكلاما ذكرته، فما رأيته اشتد عليه مثل ما اشتد عليه في القرآن ‏أنه مخلوق، وأنه معه في الأرض"[9].‏


‏6 - قول أصبغ بن الفرج المالكي[10] رحمه الله (225 هـ)‏
‏"وهو مستو على عرشه وبكل مكان علمه وإحاطته"[11]‏


‏7 - قول بشر الحافي[12] رحمه الله (227 هـ)‏
‏"والإيمان بأن الله على عرشه كما شاء، وأنه عالم بكل مكان، وأن الله يقول، ‏ويخلق، فقوله كن ليس بمخلوق"[13].‏
‏8 - قول حماد بن هنَّاد[14] رحمه الله (230 هـ)‏
قال: "هذا ما رأينا عليه أهل الأمصار وما دلت عليه مذاهبهم فيه، وإيضاح ‏مناهج العلماء وطرق الفقهاء، وصفة السنة وأهلها أن الله فوق السماء السابعة على ‏عرشه بائن من خلقه وعلمه وقدرته وسلطانه بكل مكان"[15].‏
‏9 - قول أحمد بن نصر الخزاعي[16] الشهيد رحمه الله (231 هـ)‏
قال إبراهيم الحربي فيما صح عنه: قال أحمد بن نصر وسئل عن علم الله فقال: ‏‏"علم الله معنا وهو على عرشه"[17].‏
‏10 - قول الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله (241 هـ)‏
قال يوسف بن موسى القطان: وقيل لأبي عبد الله: الله فوق السماء السابعة على ‏عرشه، بائن من خلقه، وعلمه وقدرته بكل مكان. قال: "نعم"[18].‏
قال أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله في كتاب "الرد على الجهمية" مما جمعه ورواه عبد الله ‏ابنه عنه: ‏
‏"باب بيان ما أنكرت الجهمية أن يكون الله على العرش، قلت لهم: أنكرتم أن ‏يكون الله على العرش، وقد قال {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى}؟
فقالوا: هو تحت الأرض السابعة، كما هو على العرش، وفي السموات والأرض.‏
فقلنا: قد عرف المسلمون أماكن كثيرة ليس فيها من عظمة الرب شيء، ‏أجسامكم وأجوافكم والأماكن القذرة ليس فيها من عظمته شيء، وقد أخبرنا عز وجل ‏أنه في السماء فقال تعالى {أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ ‏أَمْ أَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِباً} {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ ‏الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ}، {إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ}، {بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ}، {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ ‏فَوْقِهِمْ}، فقد أخبرنا سبحانه أنه في السماء"[19].‏
‏11 - قول الحارث بن أسد المحاسبي[20] (243هـ)‏
قال: "وأما قوله تعالى {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى} {وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ} ‏‏{أَأَمِنْتُم   مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ} {إِذاً لابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلاً} {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ ‏الطَّيِّبُ} هذا يوجب أنه فوق العرش فوق الأشياء كلها متنزه عن الدخول في خلقه ‏لايخفى عليه منهم خافية لأنه أبان في هذه الآيات أنه أراد أنه بنفسه فوق عباده؛ لأنه ‏قال: {أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ} يعني فوق العرش، والعرش على ‏السماء لأن من قد كان فوق كل شيء على السماء، في السماء وقد قال {فَسِيحُوا فِي ‏الأَرْضِ}يعني علي الأرض لايريد الدخول في جوفها...."[21]‏
‏ ‏
‏12 - قول عبد الوهاب بن الحكم الورَّاق[22] (251هـ)‏
قال عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحكم الوراق لما روى حديث ابن عباس « ما بين ‏السماء السابعة إلى كرسيه سبعة ألاف نور، وهو فوق ذلك قال: "من زعم أن الله ههنا ‏فهو جهمي خبيث، إن الله فوق العرش، وعلمه محيط بالدنيا والآخرة"[23].‏
‏13 - قول يحي بن معاذ الرازي[24] رحمه الله (258هـ)‏
قال: "الله تعالى على العرش، بائن من الخلق، قد أحاط بكل شيء علماً، وأحصى ‏كل شيء عدداً، ولا يشك في هذه المقالة إلا جهمي رديء ضليل هالك مرتاب، يمزج ‏الله بخلقه ويخلط الذات بالأقذار والأنتان"[25] ‏
‏14 - قول محمد بن يحي الذهلي[26] رحمه الله (258هـ)‏
سئل محمد بن يحي عن حديث عبد الله بن معاوية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ‏‏"ليعلم العبد أن الله معه حيث ما كان"[27]، فقال: "يريد أن الله علمه محيط بكل ‏مكان والله على العرش"[28].‏
‏15 - قول المزني[29] رحمه الله (264هـ)‏
قال"الحمد لله أحق من ذكر وأولى من شكر... إلى أن قال.. علا على عرشه في ‏مجده بذاته، وهو دان بعلمه من خلقه، أحاط علمه بالأمور..."[30].‏
‏16 - قول أبي حاتم الرازي (277هـ) ‏
وأبي زرعة الرازي (264هـ) رحمهما الله
قال عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم: سألت أبا حاتم وأبا زرعة الرازيين رحمهما الله عن ‏مذاهب أهل السنة في أصول الدين، وما أدركا عليه العلماء في جميع الأمصار، وما ‏يعتقدان من ذلك، فقالا: "أدركنا العلماء في جميع الأمصار، حجازاً، وعراقاً، ومصراً، ‏وشاماً، ويمناً، وكان من مذهبهم أن الله على عرشه بائن من خلقه كما وصف نفسه بلا ‏كيف، أحاط بكل ‏‎شيء علماً"[31].‏
‏17 - عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي رحمه الله (280هـ)‏
قال في كتابه "النقض على بشر ‏‎المريسي": "قد اتفقت الكلمة من المسلمين، أن ‏الله بكماله فوق عرشه، فوق سمواته"[32].‏
وقال أيضاً في موضع آخر من الكتاب: "وقال أهل السنة: إن الله بكماله فوق ‏عرشه، يعلم ويسمع من فوق العرش، لا يخفى عليه خافية من خلقه، ولا يحجبهم عنه ‏شيء"[33].‏
‏18 - قول زكريا بن يحي الساجي[34] رحمه الله (307هـ)‏
قال: "القول في السنة التي رأيت عليها أصحابنا أهل الحديث، إن الله تعالى على ‏عرشه، في سمائه، يقرب من خلقه كيف شاء"[35].‏
‏19 - قول الحسن بن علي بن خلف البربهاري[36] رحمه الله (329 هـ) ‏
‏"وهو جل ثناؤه واحد ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير، ربنا أول بلا متى ‏وآخر بلا منتهى، يعلم السر وأخفى، وعلى عرشه استوى، وعلمه بكل مكان، لايخلو ‏من علمه مكان"[37].‏
‏20 - قول علي بن مهدي الطبري[38] رحمه الله ‏
قيل لعلي بن مهدي ما تقولون في قوله {وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ ‏يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ}؟، قال: "إن بعض القراء يجعل الوقف {فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ}، ثم ‏يبتديء {وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ}، وكيف ما كان، ولو أن قائلاً قال: فلان ‏بالشام والعراق ملك، يدل على أن ملكه بالشام والعراق لا أن ذاته فيهما"[39].‏
‏21 - قول ابن أبي زيد القيرواني[40] رحمه الله (386هـ)‏
قال الإمام أبو محمد بن أبي زيد المالكي المغربي في رسالته في مذهب مالك، أولها: ‏‏"وأنه فوق عرشه المجيد بذاته، وأنه في كل مكان بعلمه"[41].‏
وقال في كتابه المفرد في السنة: "وأنه فوق سمواته على عرشه دون أرضه وأنه في ‏كل مكان بعلمه"[42].‏
‏22 - قول محمد بن عبد الله ابن أبي زمنين [43] رحمه الله (399هـ) ‏
قال محمد بن عبد الله "ومن قول أهل السنة إن الله عز وجل خلق العرش واختصه ‏بالعلو والارتفاع فوق جميع ما خلق ثم استوى عليه كيف شاء كما أخبر عن نفسه في ‏قوله {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى}... فسبحان من بعد فلا يرى، وقرب بعلمه وقدرته ‏فسمع النجوى"[44].‏
‏23 - قول أبي بكر الباقلاني[45] رحمه الله (403هـ)‏
قال أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتاب "الإبانة": ‏
‏"فإن قيل: هل تقولون إنه في كل مكان؟؛ ‏
قيل له: معاذ الله، بل هو مستو على عرشه، كما أخبر في كتابه وقال {الرَّحْمَنُ ‏عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى}، وقال {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ}، وقال: {أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي ‏السَّمَاءِ}، ولو كان في كل مكان، لكان في بطن الإنسان، وفمه، والحشوش، ولوجب ‏أن يزيد بزيادات الأماكن، إذا خلق منها ما لم يكن، ولصح أن يرغب إليه إلى نحو ‏الأرض، وإلى خلفنا، وإلى يميننا، وشمالنا، وهذا قد أجمع المسلمون على خلافه وتخطئة ‏قائله"[46].‏
‏24 - قول أبي بكر محمد بن موهب المالكي[47] رحمه الله (406 هـ)‏
قال رحمه الله:"... فلذلك قال الشيخ أبو محمد[48]: "إنه فوق عرشه" ثم بين أن ‏علوه فوق عرشه، إنما هو بذاته، لأنه تعالى بائن عن جميع خلقه بلا كيف، وهو في كل ‏مكان بعلمه لا بذاته"[49].‏
‏25 - قول اللالكائي[50] رحمه الله (418هـ)‏
قال الإمام أبو القاسم هبة الله بن الحسن الشافعي، في كتاب شرح أصول السنة ‏له: "سياق ما روي في قوله {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى}، و‎أن الله على عرشه في ‏السماء، قال عزوجل {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ}، وقال {أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ}، وقال ‏‏{وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ}، قال: فدلت هذه الآيات أنه في السماء وعلمه محيط بكل ‏مكان"[51].‏
‏26 - قول معمر بن أحمد الأصبهاني[52] رحمه الله (428هـ)‏
قال رحمه الله في رسالته إلى بعض أصحابه: "وأن الله استوى على عرشه بلا كيف ‏ولا تشبيه ولا تأويل والإستواء معقول والكيف مجهول وأنه عز وجل بائن من خلقه ‏والخلق بائنون منه بلا حلول ولا ممازجة ولا اختلاط ولا ملاصقة"[53]‏
‏27 - قول أبي نصر السجزي[54] رحمه الله (444هـ)‏
قال الإمام أبو نصر السجزي الحافظ، في كتاب "الإبانة" له: "وأئمتنا الثوري، ‏ومالك، وابن عيينة، وحماد بن سلمة، وحماد بن زيد، وابن المبارك، وفضيل بن عياض، ‏وأحمد، وإسحاق، متفقون على أن الله فوق عرشه بذاته، وأن علمه بكل مكان"[55].‏
‏28 - قول أبي إسماعيل الأنصاري[56] رحمه الله (481هـ)‏
قال الإمام أبو إسماعيل‎‏ الأنصاري في كتاب "الصفات" له: - باب اثبات استواء ‏الله على عرشه فوق السماء السابعة، بائناً من خلقه، من الكتاب والسنة -. فذكر رحمه ‏الله دلالات ذلك من الكتاب والسنة -إلى أن قال-: "في أخبار شتى أن الله عزوجل في ‏السماء السابعة على العرش بنفسه، وهو ينظر كيف تعملون، علمه، وقدرته، واستماعه، ‏ونظره، ورحمته، في كل مكان"[57].‏
‏29 - قول أبي الحسن الكرجي[58] رحمه الله (491هـ)‏
قال الإمام أبو الحسن الكرجي في عقيدته المعروفة التي أولها: ‏
محاسن جسمي بدلت بالمعـــايب
وشيب فَــوْدي شيب وصـل الحبــــائب
إلى أن قال: ‏
وأفضـل زاد في المعاد عقـيــدة
علـى منهج في الصدق والصبر لاحب
عقـائـــدهم أن الإ لـــه بـذاتــــه
علـى عرشـــه مع عـلمــه بالغـوائــــب
وأن استـواء الـرب يعقـل كـونــه
ويجـهل فيه الكيف جهــل الشهـارب[59]‏
‏30 - قول عبد القادر الجيلي[60] رحمه الله (561 هـ)‏
قال الشيخ عبد القادر بن أبي صالح الجيلي، في كتاب "الغنية" له: "وهو بجهة العلو ‏مستو على العرش، محتو على الملك، محيط علمه بالأشياء، {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ ‏وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ}، {يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ ‏مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ}، ولا يجوز وصفه بأنه في كل مكان، بل يقال إنه في ‏السماء على العرش كما قال {الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى}، وينبغي إطلاق صفة ‏الاستواء من غير تأويل، وأنه استواء الذات على العرش، وكونه سبحانه وتعالى على ‏العرش مذكور في كل كتاب أنزل على كل نبي أرسل بلا كيف"[61].‏
‏31 - قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (728 هـ)‏
‏"... وقد دخل فيما ذكرناه من الإيمان بالله: الإيمان بما أخبر الله به في كتابه، ‏وتواتر عن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأجمع عليه سلف الأمة من أنه سبحانه فوق ‏سمواته على عرشه، عليٌّ على خلقه، وهو سبحانه معهم أينما كانوا، يعلم ما هم عاملون ‏كما جمع بين ذلك في قوله {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى ‏عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا ‏وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ}[62]"[63].‏
‏32 - قول محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي رحمه الله (748 هـ)‏
صنف الإمام الذهبي كتاب العلو وكتاب العرش في إثبات علو الله على عرشه، ‏وأنه مع خلقه بعلمه، وساق فيه الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين ومن ‏بعدهم من أهل العلم إلى قريب من زمانه، وحكى الإجماع عن كثير منهم على أن الله ‏تعالى فوق عرشه، ومع الخلق بعلمه. ومما قاله في أثناء كتابه العلو "ويدل على أن الباري ‏تبارك وتعالى عالٍ على الأشياء، فوق عرشه المجيد، غير حالٍ بالأمكنة قوله تعالى {وَسِعَ ‏كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ}[64]"[65].‏
‏33 - قول الإمام شمس الدين ابن القيم رحمه الله (751 هـ)‏
صنف الإمام ابن القيم كتابه إجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية على غزو المعطلة ‏والجهمية لبيان مسألة علو الله على عرشه ومعيته لخلقه، فساق الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة ‏وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم من أكابر العلماء إلى قريب من زمانه، وحكى ‏الإجماع عن كثير منهم على ذلك، كما اشتمل كتابه الصواعق المرسلة، وقصيدته الكافية ‏الشافية على فصول كثيرة في تقرير هذه المسألة.‏
‏34 - قول ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله (795 هـ)‏
وقد ردّ ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى على الذين فسروا المعية بتفسير لا يليق بالله ‏عزوجل وهم الذين يقولون: إن الله بذاته في كل مكان، وهم الحلولية من الجهمية ومن ‏نحا نحوهم.‏
فقال رحمه الله تعالى: "ولم يكن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفهمون من ‏هذه النصوص غير المعنى الصحيح المراد بها، يستفيدون بذلك معرفة عظمة الله وجلاله ‏واطلاعه على عباده وإحاطته بهم وقربه من عابديه وإجابته لدعائهم، فيزدادون به خشية ‏لله وتعظيماً وإجلالاً ومهابة ومراقبة واستحياء ويعبدونه كأنهم يرونه، ثم حدث بعدهم ‏من قل ورعه وانتكس فهمه وقصده، وضعفت عظمة الله وهيبته في صدره وأراد أن يرى ‏الناس امتيازه عليهم بدقة الفهم وقوة النظر، فزعم أن هذه النصوص تدل على أن الله ‏بذاته في كل مكان كما حكى ذلك طوائف من الجهمية والمعتزلة ومن وافقهم، تعالى ‏عما يقولون علواً كبيراً.‏
وهذا شئ ما خطر لمن كان قبلهم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وهؤلاء ممن يتبع ‏ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله، وقد حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم في ‏حديث عائشة المتفق عليه.‏
وتعلقوا أيضاً بما فهموه بفهمهم القاصر مع قصدهم الفاسد بآيات في كتاب الله ‏تعالى مثل قوله تعالى {وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ} وقوله {مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى ثَلاثَةٍ إِلاَّ ‏هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ}‏
فقال من قال من علماء السلف حينئذ إنما أراد أنه معهم بعلمه وقصدوا بذلك ‏إبطال ما قال أولئك مما لم يكن أحد قبلهم قاله ولا فهمه من القرآن.‏
وحكى ابن عبد البر وغيره إجماع العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين في تأويل قوله ‏تعالى {وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ} أن المراد علمه، وكل هذا قصدوا به رد قول من قال ‏إنه تعالى بذاته في كل مكان"[66].‏
‏35 - قول صديق حسن خان رحمه الله (1307 هـ)‏
‏"وهذا كتاب الله من أوله إلى آخره، وهذه سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ‏وهذا كلام الصحابة والتابعين، وسائر الأئمة، قد دل ذلك بما هو نص أو ظاهرٌ، في أن ‏الله سبحانه فوق العرش، فوق السموات، استوى على عرشه، بائن من خلقه،... وهو ‏معهم أينما كانوا. قال نعيم بن حماد لما سئل عن معنى هذه الآية {وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا ‏كُنْتُمْ} معناها: (أنه لا يخفى عليه خافية بعلمه) وليس معناه أنه مختلط بالخلق، فإن هذا لا ‏توجبه اللغة، وهو خلاف ما أجمع عليه سلف الأمة وأئمتها، وخلاف ما فطر الله عليه ‏الخلق... -إلى أن قال-:... فكل ما في الكتاب والسنة من الادلةة الدالة على قربه ‏ومعيته لا ينافي ما ذكر من علوه وفوقيته، فإنه سبحانه عليٌّ في دنوِّه وقريب في عُلوِّه، ‏والأحاديث الواردة في ذلك كثيرة جداً."[67].‏
‏ ‏


‏---------------------------------------------‏‏-----------------------------------‏
‏[1] أخرجه اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة ‏‏(3/395ـ396، ح 659) والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات ‏‏(2/186ـ187).والدارمي في الرد على الجهمية (ص275 -ضمن عقائد السلف-‏‏). وابن خزيمة في التوحيد (1/242-243، ح149). والطبراني في الكبير ‏‏(9/228). وأبو الشيخ في العظمة (2/688-689، ح279). وابن عبد البر في ‏التمهيد (7/). وابن قدامة في إثبات صفة العلو (ص104-105، ح75). وأورده ‏الذهبي في العلو (ص64)، وعزاه لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في السنة، وأبي بكر بن المنذر، ‏وأبي أحمد العسال، وأبي القاسم الطبراني، وأبي الشيخ، واللالكائي، وأبي عمر الطلمنكي، ‏وأبي عمر بن عبد البر، وقال: (وإسناده صحيح). وأورده ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش ‏الإسلامية (ص122)، وفي مختصر الصواعق (2/210). وأورده الهيثمي في مجمع ‏الزوائد (1/86)، وعزاه للطبراني وقال: (رجاله رجال الصحيح).‏
‏[2] كعب بن مانع الحِميري، أبو إسحاق، أسلم في خلافة الصديق رضي الله ‏عنه، ومات في خلافة عثمان رضي الله عنه، وقد جاوز المائة،. انظر الكاشف (3/9)، ‏التقريب (ص812).‏
‏[3] أخرجه أبو الشيخ في العظمة (2/625-626، ح244). وابن بطة في ‏الإبانة -الرد على الجهمية-، (3/185-186، برقم137). وأبو نعيم في الحلية ‏‏(6/7). وأورده القاضي أبو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات (ق149/ب) وعزاه لابن بطة ‏في الإبانة. وأورده الجيلاني في الغنية لطالبي طريق الحق (1/57). وأورده الذهبي في ‏العلو (ص92)، وقال: (رواته ثقات)، وفي الأربعين (ص45)، وفي العرش 2/143 ‏رقم 121. وأورده ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص129، و260)، ‏وقال قبله: (وروى أبو نعيم بإسناد صحيح عن كعب) وذكره. وأورده ابن القيم كذلك ‏كما في مختصر الصواعق (2/373) وعزاه لأبي الشيخ وابن بطة وغيرهما بإسناد ‏صحيح. ‏
وصححه الألباني في مختصر العلو (ص128).‏
‏[4] أخرجه البخاري في خلق أفعال العباد (ص8). ‏
والدارمي في الرد على المريسي (ص103)، والرد على الجهمية (ص50). وعبد ‏الله بن الإمام أحمد في السنة (1/111، ح22)، و(1/174-175، ح216). وابن ‏بطة في الإبانة (3/155-156، ح112). وابن منده في التوحيد (3/308، ‏برقم899). والصابوني في عقيدة السلف (ص20، برقم28). والبيهقي في الأسماء ‏والصفات (2/336، رقم903). وابن عبد البر في التمهيد (7/142). وابن قدامة ‏في إثبات صفة العلو (ص117-118، ح99، 100). وأورده ابن تيمية في درء ‏تعارض العقل والنقل (6/264)، وعزاه للبخاري في خلق أفعال العباد. وأورده كذلك ‏في الفتوى الحموية (ص91) وقال: (وروى عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد وغيره بأسانيد ‏صحيحة عن ابن المبارك)، وأورده في نقض تأسيس الجهمية (2/525). وأورده الذهبي ‏في العلو (ص110)، وفي سير أعلام النبلاء (8/402)، وفي الأربعين في صفات رب ‏العالمين (ص40، برقم10) وفي العرش 2/187 رقم 161، 162 وأورده ابن القيم ‏في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص134-135) وقال: (روى الدارمي، والحاكم ‏والبيهقي، وغيرهم، بأصح إسناد إلى علي بن الحسين بن شقيق) وذكره، وفي ‏‏(ص213-214) وقال: (وقد صح عنه صحة قريبة من التواتر)، وعزاه للبيهقي، ‏والحاكم، والدارمي. وأورده أيضاً كما في مختصر الصواعق (2/212).‏
‏[5] يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن حبيب الأنصاري، القاضي، أبو يوسف الكوفي، ‏صاحب الإمام أبي حنيفة، المجتهد، العلامة، المحدث، أفقه أهل الرأي بعد أبي حنيفة، ولد ‏سنة (113هـ)، وتوفي سنة (182هـ). تاريخ بغداد (14/242)، ‏السير(8/535).‏
‏[6] أورد القصة ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (5/45)، وفي نقض تأسيس ‏الجهمية (2/525-526)، وعزاها لابن أبي حاتم في كتاب الرد على الجهمية، وساق ‏الأثر بسنده. وأوردها الذهبي في العلو (ص112). وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش ‏الإسلامية (ص222)، وقال: (وهي قصة مشهورة ذكرها عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم). ‏وأوردها أيضاً كما في مختصر الصواعق (2/212) وقال: (وبشر لم ينكر أن الله أفضل ‏من العرش، وإنما أنكر ما أنكرته المعطلة أن ذاته تعالى فوق العرش). وأوردها شارح ‏الطحاوية (ص323).‏
‏[7] علي بن عاصم بن صهيب الواسطي التيمي مولاهم، صدوق يخطىء ويصر، ‏رمي بالتشيع، من التاسعة، مات سنة إحدى ومائتين، وقد جاوز التسعين. التقريب ‏‏(ص699)، تاريخ بغداد (11/446).‏
‏[8] يحي بن علي بن عاصم الواسطي، روى عن أبيه. انظر الثقات لابن حبان ‏‏(9/258).‏
‏[9] أورده الذهبي في العلو (ص116)، وفي العرش ‏
وأورده ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص216-217) وعزاه لابن ‏أبي حاتم.‏
‏[9] أصبغ بن الفرج بن سعيد بن نافع،،فقيه من كبار المالكية بمصر، قال ابن ‏الماجشون: (ما أخرجت مصر مثل أصبغ وكان كاتب ابن وهب)، توفي سنة ‏‏(225هـ). وفيات الأعيان 1/79، الأعلام 1/333.‏
‏[10] انظر: إجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص 142. ‏
تهذيب سنن أبي داود 7/102.‏
‏[11] بشر بن الحارث بن عبـد الرحمن، أبو نصر المروزي البغدادي الحافي، ‏إمام، ورع، زاهد، مات سنة سبع وعشرين ومائتين، وله خمس وسبعون سنة. تاريخ ‏بغداد (7/67)، السير (10/469).‏
‏[12] أوردها الذهبي في العلو (ص127)، وفي الأربعين (ص43).وفي العرش ‏‏2/244 رقم 216.‏
‏[13] هكذا أورده الذهبي في العلو، وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية، ‏وقال محققه: (لم أقف على ترجمته بهذا الإسم، فلعلها محرفة عن محمد بن سعيد بن هنَّاد ‏البوشنجي، وترجمته في الأنساب 2/259، والكاشف 3/42.‏
‏[14] ---‏
‏[15] انظر العلو للذهبي ص 151 ‏
و إجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص242.‏
‏[16] أحمد بن نصر بن مالك، الخزاعي، أبو عبد الله، ثقة، قتل شهيداً في خلافة ‏الواثق لامتناعه عن القول بخلق القرآن سنة (231 هـ). سير أعلام النبلاء ‏‏(11/166)، تهذيب التهذيب (1/87).‏
‏[17] أورده الذهبي في العلو ص 128.‏
‏[18] أخرجه ابن بطة في الإبانة (تتمة الرد على الجهمية)، (3/159، ‏ح115). ‏
واللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة (3/401-402، ‏برقم674). ‏
وابن أبي يعلى في طبقات الحنابلة (1/421). ‏
وابن قدامة في إثبات صفة العلو (ص116، برقم96). ‏
والذهبي في العلو (130).، وفي العرش (2/248، برقم 221)‏
و‎ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص200) وعزاه للخلال في كتاب ‏السنة له.‏
‏[19] انظر الرد على الجهمية للإمام أحمد بن حنبل (ص92-93، -ضمن ‏عقائد السلف). ‏
وأورده الذهبي في العرش (2/250ـ251 برقم 224.)‏
وأورده ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص201-202).‏
‏[20] الحارث بن أسد المحاسبي البغدادي أبو عبد الله عاش في بغداد اشتهر ‏بالتصوف وألف فيه كتبا أشهرها الرعاية لحقوق الله ورسالة المسترشدين توفي سنة ‏‏243 هـ تاريخ بغداد 8/211 السير 12/110.‏
‏[21] انظر مجموع الفتاوى (5 /69)‏
واجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص272.‏
‏[22] عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحكم بن نافع النسائي، ثم البغدادي، أبو الحسن ‏الوراق، صحب الإمام أحمد وسمع منه، وكان صـالحاً، ورعاً، زاهداً، توفي سنة ‏‏(251هـ) على القول الراجح. طبقات الحنابلة (1/209-212)، التقريب ‏‏(ص633). ‏
‏[23] أورده الذهبي في العلو (ص142)، وفي العرش" 2/253 رقم 226. ‏
وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص232)، وقال: (صح ذلك عنه، ‏حكاه عنه ‏‎محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان -يعني الذهبي- في رسالته الفوقية وقال: ثقة حافظ، ‏روى عنه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي، مات سنة خمسين ومائتين) اهـ. ‏
‏[24] يحي بن معاذ الرازي، أبو زكريا، الواعظ، ذكره أبو القاسم القشيري في ‏الرسالة وعده من جملة المشايخ، توفي سنة (258 هـ) بنيسابور. وفيات الأعيان ‏‏6/165.‏
‏[25] انظر: مجموع الفتاوى 5/49‏
واجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص270. ‏
‏[26] محمد بن يحي بن عبد الله بن خالد بن فارس بن ذؤيب الذهلي النيسابوري ‏الزهري، ثقة، حافظ، جليل، من الحادية عشرة، مات ستة (258هـ) على الصحيح ‏وله ست وثمانون سنة. التقريب (ص907)، السير (12/273).‏
‏[27] رواه الطبراني في الصغير ص 115، وقال الألباني: (إسناده صحيح)، ‏انظر: سلسة الأحاديث الصحيحة رقم (1046).‏
‏[28] أورده الذهبي في العلو ص 136.‏
‏[29] إسماعيل بن يحي بن إسماعيل المزني، أبو إبراهيم، المصري، تلميذ الشافعي، ‏إمام، علامة، فقيه،كان زاهدا، عالما، مجتهدا، قوي الحجة، توفي سنة (264هـ). السير ‏‏(12/492).‏
‏[30] انظر: شرح السنة. للمزني ص75 ‏
شرح العقيدة الواسطية ص134. ‏
والأربعين في صفات رب العالمين رقم 51. ‏
ومختصر الصواعق 2/262-279. ‏
‏[31] أخرجه اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة ‏‏(1/176-179، برقم321)، وقد ذكر الاعتقاد بتمامه والنص المذكور هنا تجده في ‏‏(ص177).‏
والذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (13/84) بالسند المذكور هنا، وأخرجه في العلو ‏‏(ص137-138) وقد ساقها بأسانيد ثلاثة، وأخرجه في العرش 2/257 رقم ‏‏228. ‏
وابن قدامة في إثبات صفة العلو (ص125، برقم110)، ‏
وأورده ابن تيمية في درء تعارض العقل والنقل (6/257). ‏
قال الألباني في مختصر العلو (ص204-205): (قلت: هذا صحيح ثابت عن ‏أبي زرعة وأبي حاتم رحمة الله عليهما...) إلى أن قال: (ورسالة بن أبي حاتم محفوظة في ‏المجموع (11) في الظاهرية في آخر كتاب (زهد الثمانية من التابعين). ‏
وقد طبعت ضمن " روائع التراث " تحقيق محمد عزيز شمس، ونشرته الدار ‏السلفية بالهند. انظر (ص19-26). ‏
‏[32] انظر الرد على بشر المريسي (ص408 -ضمن عقائد السلف -)، ‏
وأورده الذهبي في السير (13/325)، ‏
وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص228)، ‏
وانظر مختصر الصواعق (2/213). ‏
‏[33] انظر الرد على بشر المريسي (ص438 -ضمن عقائد السلف -) مع ‏تقديم وتأخير و انظر: "الرد على الجهمية" ص 268 (ضمن عقائد السلف) و العرش ‏للذهبي 2/260 رقم 230. ‏
‏[34] زكريا بن يحي بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عدي الضبي البصري الساجي، ‏أبو يحي، محدث البصرة في عصره، وكان من الحفاظ الثقات، كان مولده (220هـ) ‏وتوفي سنة (307هـ). طبقات الشافعية (2/226)، البداية (11/131).‏
‏[35] أورده ابن تيمية في نقض تأسيس الجهمية (2/527ـ528) ‏
والذهبي في العلو (ص150)وفي العرش (2/278 رقم 240.) ‏
وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الأسلامية (ص 245ـ246)‏
‏[36] الحسن بن علي بن خلف، البربهاري، الإمام، الحافظ، رأس الحنابلة في ‏بغداد، وكان معروفاً بشدته في السنة، توفي رحمه الله سنة (329 هـ).طبقات الحنابلة ‏‏2/18-45.‏
‏[37] انظر: شرح السنة للبربهاري ص 71.‏
‏[38] علي بن محمد بن مهدي الطبري، أبو الحسن صحب أبا الحسن الأشعري ‏بالبصرة، ألف كتاب (تأويل الأحاديث المشكلات الواردة في الصفات). انظر تبيين ‏كذب المفتري (ص195-196). ‏
‏[39] أورد هذا الكلام ابن تيمية في نقض تأسيس الجهمية (2/335-337). ‏
والذهبي في العرش 2/322 رقم 256. ‏
‏[40] أبو محمد عبد الله بن أبي زيد عبد الرحمن النفزي، القيرواني، المالكي، ‏فقيه، مفسر، مشارك، له مصنفات كثيرة منها، كتاب النوادر والزيادات، ومختصر ‏المدونة، وكتاب الرسالة، وإعجاز القرآن، توفي سنة (386هـ). السير (17/10)، ‏شذرات الذهب (3/131). ‏
‏[41] انظر رسالة القيرواني (ص4)، باب ما تنطق به الألسنة وتعتقده الأفئدة من ‏واجب أمور الديانات، ط: مطبعة مصطفى الحلبي، الطبعة الثانية (1368هـ)، ‏
وأورده ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (5/189). ‏
أورده الذهبي في العلو (ص171)، وفي العرش 2/341 رقم 263. ‏
وأورده ابن القيم كما في مختصر الصواعق (2/134) وقال: (فصرح به أبو ‏محمد بن أبي زيد في ثلاثة مواضع من كتبه أشهرها الرسالة، وفي كتاب جامع النوادر، ‏وفي كتاب الآداب)، ‏
‏[42] اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص 151.‏
‏[43] أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عيسى المري الأندلسي المالكي المعروف ‏بابن زمنين محدث فقيه أصولي مفسر صوفي أديب شاعر ولد سنة 324 هـ وتوفي سنة ‏‏399 هـ من أشهر مؤلفاته أصول السنة الوافي بالوفيات 2/321، شذرات الذهب ‏‏3/156.‏
‏[44] رياض الجنة بتخريج أصول السنة ص 88.‏
‏[45] محمد بن الطيب بن محمد بن جعفر بن القاسم، البصري، ثم البغدادي، أبو ‏بكـر، ابن الباقلاني، صاحب التصانيف، مات سنة (403هـ).قال عنه الذهبي: ‏‏"الذي ليس في متكلمي الأشاعرة أفضل منه، لا قبله ولا بعده" تاريخ بغداد (5/379)، ‏السير (17/190). ‏
‏[46] هذا الكلام ذكره ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (5/98-99)، وقد نقله ‏الذهبي في العرش 2/338 رقم 261. ومختصراً في سير أعلام النبلاء (17/558-‏‏559). ‏
‏[47] محمد بن موهب، التجيبي، أبو بكر، الحصَّار، المعروف بالقبري، كان من ‏العلماء الزهَّاد الفضلاء، له مؤلفات كثيرة في العقائد، توفي بقرطبة سنة (406 هـ). ‏ترتيب المدارك 7/188.‏
‏[48] يريد الإمام أبا محمد بن أبي زيد القيرواني، وذلك في شرحه على الرسالة.‏
‏[49] أورده الذهبي في العلو ص 192.‏
وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص 156.‏
‏[50] هبة الله بن الحسن بن منصور، الطبري، أبو القاسم، اللالكائي، نسبته إلى ‏بيع اللوالك، -وهي التي تلبس في الأرجل-، الشافعي، إمام حافظ، مجود، صاحب شرح ‏أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة، توفي سنة (418هـ). تاريخ بغداد (14/70)، السير ‏‏(17/419).‏
‏[51] انظر شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة (3/387-388). ‏
وأورده الذهبي في العرش 2/344 رقم 264. ‏
‏[52] أبو منصور معمر بن أحمد بن محمد الأصبهاني كان كبير الصوفية في ‏أصبهان وروى عن الطبراني المحدث توفي سنة 428 هـ شذرات الذهب 3/311.‏
‏[53] أورده ابن تيمية في القتاوى 5/61.‏
والذهبي في العلو ص 262.‏
وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ص 276.‏
‏[54] عبيد الله بن سعيد بن حاتم السجزي الوائلي، أبو نصر، محدث، حافظ، ‏صنف، وخرج، وعالماً بالأصول والفروع، توفي في الحرم سنة (444هـ). تذكرة ‏الحفاظ (3/1118)، السير (17/654)‏
‏[55] أورده ابن تيمية في درء تعارض العقل والنقل (6/250)، ‏
وفي نقض تأسيس الجهمية (2/38، 416-417)، وفي مجموع الفتاوى ‏‏(5/190)، ‏
والذهبي في العلو (ص172)، وفي سير أعلام النبلاء (17/656)، وفي كتاب ‏العرش" 2/342 رقم 263/3، و2/353 رقم 270. ‏
وابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص246)، وأورده أيضاً كما في ‏مختصر الصواعق (2/214). ‏
‏[56] عبد الله بن محمد بن علي الأنصاري، أبو إسماعيل الهروي، شيخ خراسان، ‏إمام قدوة، حافظ كبير، توفي سنة (481هـ) وله أربع وثمانون سنة ونيف. الأنساب ‏‏(1/367)، السير (18/503). ‏
‏[57] أورده الذهبي في العلو (ص189). وفي العرش 2/365 رقم 279. ‏
‏[58] مكي بن محمد بن علاَّن، أبو الحسن الكرجي، المعتمد، المعروف بالسّلار، ‏الشيخ الجليل، المسند، المعمر، مات بأصبهان سنة (491هـ). السير (19/71)، ‏شذرات الذهب (3/397).‏
‏[59] أورده الذهبي في العرش 2/368 رقم 282. ‏
‏[60] عبد القادر بن أبي صالح عبد الله بن جنكي دوست الجيلي، أبو محمد ‏الحنبلي، شيخ بغداد، الإمام، الزاهد، العارف، القدوة، ولد سنة (471هـ) وتوفي سنة ‏‏(561هـ). ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (1/290)، السير (20/439).‏
‏[61] انظر كتاب الغنية لطالبي طريق الحق لعبد القادر الجيلاني (1/54-57)، ‏ط: الحلبي، ‏
وطبقات الحنابلة (1/296). ‏
ومجموع الفتاوى ()، 5/85). ‏
والعلو للذهبي (ص193). و العرش 2/369 رقم 282. ‏
واجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية (ص277). ‏
‏[62] الآية 4 من سورة الحديد.‏
‏[63] انظر: المجموع 3/142.‏
‏[64] الآية 255 من سورة البقرة.‏
‏[65] انظر: العلو ص83.‏
‏[66] فتح الباري لابن رجب 2/331-332.‏
‏[67] قطف الثمر في بيان عقيدة أهل الأثر لصديق حسن خان ص 50-51.‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الثانية عشر ‏‎:‎‏ لو كان الله تعالى فوق العرش لما صح القول بأنه تعالى قريب ‏من عباده.‏

والجواب على هذه الشبهة أن يقال ‏‎:‎
ليس في القرآن وصف الله بالقرب من كل شيء أصلا بل قربه الذي في القرآن خاص لا عام؛ كقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا ‏سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ ‏بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ} [11] فهو سبحانه قريب ممن دعاه.‏
وكذلك ما في الصحيحين عن أبي موسى الأشعري أنهم كانوا مع النبي ‏ في ‏سفر، فكانوا يرفعون أصواتهم بالتكبير؛ فقال: «يأيها الناس، ارْبَعوا على أنفسكم ‏فإنكم لا تدعون أصَمَّ ولا غائبًا، إنما تدعون سميعًا قريبًا، إن الذي تدعونه أقرب ‏إلى أحدكم من عُنُق راحلته» فقال: «إن الذي تدعونه أقرب إلى أحدكم» لم يقل: ‏إنه قريب إلى كل موجود، وكذلك قول صالح عليه السلام : {فَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ ‏إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ} [12] هو كقول شعيب: {وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ ‏إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ} [13]، ومعلوم أن قوله: {قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ} مقرون بالتوبة ‏والاستغفار، أراد به قريب مجيب لاستغفار المستغفرين التائبين إليه، كما أنه ‏رحيم ودود بهم، وقد قرن القريب بالمجيب، ومعلوم أنه لا يقال: إنه مجيب لكل ‏موجود، وإنما الإجابة لمن سأله ودعاه، فكذلك قربه سبحانه وتعالى.‏
وكذلك قال النبي ‏ في الحديث المتفق على صحته: «إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا ‏غائبًا، إنما تدعون سميعًا قريبًا، إن الذي تدعونه أقرب إلى أحدكم من عنق ‏راحلته».‏
وذلك لأن الله سبحانه قريب من قلب الداعي، فهو أقرب إليه من عنق راحلته. ‏وقربه من قلب الداعي له معنى متفق عليه بين أهل الإثبات الذين يقولون: إن الله ‏فوق العرش، ومعنى آخر فيه نزاع.‏
فالمعنى المتفق عليه عندهم يكون بتقريبه قلب الداعي إليه، كما يقرب إليه قلب ‏الساجد؛ كما ثبت في الصحيح: «أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد» ‏فالساجد يقرب الرب إليه فيدنو قلبه من ربه، وإن كان بدنه على الأرض. ومتى ‏قرب أحد الشيئين من الآخر صار الآخر إليه قريبًا بالضرورة. وإن قدر أنه لم ‏يصدر من الآخر تحرك بذاته، كما أن من قرب من مكة قربت مكة منه.‏
وقد وصف الله أنه يقرب إليه من يقربه من الملائكة والبشر، فقال: {لَّن يَسْتَنكِفَ ‏الْمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْدا لله وَلاَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ} [60]، وقال: {وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ ‏أُوْلَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ} [61]، وقال تعالى: {فَأَمَّا إِن كَانَ مِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ فَرَوْحٌ وَرَيْحَانٌ ‏وَجَنَّةُ نَعِيمٍ} [62]، وقال تعالى: {عَيْنًا يَشْرَبُ بِهَا الْمُقَرَّبُونَ} [63]، وقال: {أُولَئِكَ ‏الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إلى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ} [64]، وقال: {وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِن ‏جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا} [65].‏
وأما قرب الرب قربًا يقوم به بفعله القائم بنفسه، فهذا تنفيه الكُلابية ومن يمنع قيام ‏الأفعال الاختيارية بذاته. وأما السلف وأئمة الحديث والسنة، فلا يمنعون ذلك، ‏وكذلك كثير من أهل الكلام.‏
فنزوله كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا، ونزوله عشية عرفة، ونحو ذلك هو من هذا ‏الباب؛ ولهذا حد النزول بأنه إلى السماء الدنيا، وكذلك تكليمه لموسى عليه السلام ‏فإنهلو أريد مجرد تقريب الحجاج وقوام الليل إليه، لم يخص نزوله بسماء الدنيا، ‏كما لم يخص ذلكفي إجابة الداعي وقرب العابدين له، قال تعالى: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ ‏عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ} [66].‏
وقال: «من تقرب إلى شبرًا تقربت إليه ذراعًا» وهذه الزيادة تكون على الوجه ‏المتفق عليه، بزيادة تقريبه للعبد إليه جزاء على تقربه باختياره. فكلما تقرب العبد ‏باختياره قَدْر شبر زاده الرب قربًا إليه حتى يكون كالمتقرب بذراع. فكذلك قرب ‏الرب من قلب العابد، وهو ما يحصل في قلب العبد من معرفة الرب والإيمان به، ‏وهو المثل الأعلى، وهذا أيضا لا نزاع فيه، وذلك أن العبد يصير محبًا لما أحب ‏الرب، مبغضًا لما أبغض، مواليًا لمن يوالي، معاديا لمن يعادي، فيتحد مراده مع ‏المراد المأمور به الذي يحبه الله ويرضاه.(1)‏
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم((أقرب ما يكون الرب من العبد في جوف الليل ‏الآخر,فإن استطعت أن تكون ممن يذكر الله في تلك الساعة فكن)(2)‏
وليس هذا القرب كقرب الخلق المعهود منهم,كما ظنه من ظنه من أهل الضلال,وإنما هو ‏قرب ليس يشبه قرب المخلوقين,كما أن الموصوف به(ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع ‏البصير)))))(3).‏
بل هو قرب حقيقي والرب تعالى فوق سماواته على عرشه والعبد في الأرض(4)‏
و قد(( ذكر الله تعالى قربه من بعض عباده في حالتين اثنتين فقط: الأولى: ذكر في معرض إجابة دعاء من ‏دعاه حيث يقول الله تعالى: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ}421، ‏ومعنى القرب هنا واضح، وهو قرب إجابة من دعاه، إذ هو معه، قريب منه، يرى مكانه، ويسمع دعاءه، ‏ويعلم ما يريد العبد أن يقوله قبل أن يقوله لأنه هو الذي وفقه ليدعوه، ثم هو الذي يجيب دعاءه، فهذا ‏قربه من داعيه. يقول بعض أهل العلم: إن الآية المذكورة نزلت جواباً للصحابة رضي الله عنهم حين سألوا ‏رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام قائلين: "ربنا قريب فنناجيه أم بعيد فنناديه"؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية. ‏
الثانية: ذكر القرب في إثابة عابديه، والمتقربين إليه بالأعمال الصالحة، وذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ‏‏"أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه، وهو ساجد"422، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "أقرب ما يكون الرب من ‏العبد في جوف الليل الآخر"423. وورد في صحيح البخاري عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: ‏‏"كنا مع النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في سفر، فارتفعت أصواتنا بالتكبير، فقال: "يا أيها الناس! أربعوا على ‏أنفسكم، إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائباً، إن الذي تدعونه سميع قريب، أقرب إلى أحدكم من عنق ‏راحلته". هكذا ينتهي الحديث عن المعية والقرب معاً بهد التوفيق بينهما، وبين علو الله تعالى على خلقه، ‏لنثبت بأنه تعالى مع عباده، وقريب منهم وهو في علوه، والعلو وصف ذاتي له سبحانه، دائماً وأبداً.))(5)‏
والسلف "أهل السنة والجماعة" يجرون هذه النصوص على ظاهرها وحقيقة معناها اللائق بالله عز ‏وجل من غير تكييف ولا تمثيل. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في شرح حديث النزول ص466 جـ5 ‏من مجموع الفتاوى: "وأما دنوه نفسه وتقربه من بعض عباده فهذا يثبته من يثبت قيام الأفعال ‏الاختيارية بنفسه، ومجيئه يوم القيامة ونزوله واستواءه على العرش، وهذا مذهب أئمة السلف وأئمة ‏الإسلام المشهورين وأهل الحديث، والنقل عنهم بذلك متواتر". أهـ.‏
‏        فأي مانع يمنع من القول بأنه يقرب من عبده كيف يشاء مع علوه؟‏
‏        وأي مانع يمنع من إتيانه كيف يشاء بدون تكييف ولا تمثيل؟
‏        وهل هذا إلا من كماله أن يكون فعالاً لما يريد على الوجه الذي يليق به؟(6)‏
وقال سبحانه وتعالى ‏‎:‎‏ ((فَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُجِيبٌ))‏‎]‎هود61‏‎[‎
وقال عز وجل ‏‎:‎‏ ((وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ))‏‎]‎هود90‏‎[‎‏.‏
ومعلوم أن قوله: {قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ} مقرون بالتوبة والاستغفار، أراد به قريب مجيب ‏لاستغفار المستغفرين التائبين إليه، كما أنه رحيم ودود بهم، وقد قرن القريب ‏بالمجيب، ومعلوم أنه لا يقال: إنه مجيب لكل موجود، وإنما الإجابة لمن سأله ‏ودعاه، فكذلك قربه سبحانه وتعالى.‏
وقال تعالى ‏‎:‎‏ ((إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ))  ‏‎]‎الأعراف56‏‎[‎‏ ‏
فذكر الخبر وهو ((قريب)) عن لفظ ((الرحمة)) وهي مؤنثة,إيذانا بقربه تعالى من المحسنين,فكأنه ‏قال ‏‎:‎‏ إن الله برحمته قريب من المحسنين.‏
ويوضح ذلك ‏‎:‎‏ أن الرحمة لما كانت صفة من صفات الله تعالى,وصفاته قائمة بذاته,فإذا كانت ‏قريبة من المحسنين,فهو قريب سبحانه منهم قطعا.‏
فالرب تبارك وتعالى قريب من المحسنين،‎ ‎ورحمته قريبة منهم، وقربه يستلزم قرب رحمته. ففي حذف التاء ههنا ‏تنبيه على هذه‎ ‎الفائدة العظيمة الجليلة. إن الله تعالى قريب من المحسنين، وذلك يستلزم القربين‎: ‎قربه وقرب رحمته؛ ‏ولو قال: إن رحمة الله قريبة من المحسنين،لم يدل على قربه تعالى‎ ‎منهم؛ لأن قربه تعالى أخص من قرب رحمته، ‏والأعم لا يستلزم الأخص، بخلاف قربه، فإنه لما كان أخص استلزم الأعم، وهو قرب رحمته.‏
فكان في بيان قربه سبحانه من المحسنين، من‎ ‎التحريض‎ ‎على‎ ‎الإحسان، واستدعائه من النفوس، وترغيبها فيه غاية ‏حظ لها، وأشرفه وأجلُّه على‎ ‎الإطلاق، وهو أفضل إعطاء أُعطيه العبد، وهو قربه تبارك وتعالى من عبده، الذي هو‎ ‎غاية الأماني، ونهاية الآمال، وقرة العيون، وحياة القلوب، وسعادة العبد كلها. فكان‏‎ ‎في العدول عن ( قريبة ) إلى ( ‏قريب ) من استدعاء الإحسان، وترغيب النفوس فيه، ما لا‎ ‎يختلف بعده إلا من غلبت عليه شقاوته، ولا قوة إلا بالله.‏
فتبين بهذا ‏‎:‎‏ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قريب من المحسنين بذاته ورحمته قربا ليس له نظير وهو مع ذلك فوق سماواته ‏على عرشه فإنّ علوّه سبحانه على سمواته من لوازم ذاته فلا يكون قط إلاّ عاليا ولا ‏يكون فوقه‎ ‎شيء البتة كما قال أعلم الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم((وأنت الظاهر ‏فليس فوقك شيء)(7)‏




يتبع...........

------------------‎ ‎
‏(1)مجموع الفتاوى(5/503-513).‏
‏(2)رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني.‏
‏(3) فتح الباري لابن رجب.‏
‏(4)مدارج السالكين لابن القيم(3/272).‏
‏(5)الصفات الإلهية في الكتاب والسنة النبوية للشيخ محمد أمان جامي رحمه الله.‏
‏(6) القواعد المثلى للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله.‏
‏(7)أنظر مجموع الفتاوى(5/493) وبدائع الفوائد(3/17-32) ومختصر ‏الصواعق(2/268-271).‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الثالثة عشر ‏‎:‎
قال النسفي في قوله تعالى ‏‎:‎‏ ((أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ))‏‎]‎الملك16‏‎[‎‏ أي ‏‎:‎من ملكوته في السماء,لأنها ‏مسكن ملائكته,ومنها منزل قضاياه وكتبه وأوامره ونواهيه,فكأنما قال ‏‎:‎أأمنتم خالق السماء وملكه,أو ‏لاأنهم‎]‎المشركين‎[‎‏ كانوا يعتقدون التشبيه ,وأنه في السماء,وأن الرحمة والعذاب ينزلان منه ,فقيل لهم على ‏حسب اعتقادهم ‏‎:‎‏ أأمنتم من تزعمون أنه في السماء وهو متعال عن المكان))(1).‏


والجواب عليه ‏‎:‎
هذا تحريف لكتاب الله تعالى,فقد حرّف هذه الآية بتحريفين فاضحين ‏
أما التحريف الأول ‏‎:‎‏ فهو تأويل قوله تعالى ‏‎:‎‏ ((مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ)) بمن ملكوته في السماء,يعني أن ‏الله تعالى ليس في السماء بل ملكوته في السماء ,وهذا تحريف محض ,لأنه خارج عن لغة العرب ولا يقتضيه ‏سياق هذه الآية ألبتة ,فإن كلمة((من)) اسم موصول بممعنى(الذي)والم  راد هو الله تعالى وكلمة(في) ‏بمعنى(على) و(السماء) هو(العلو) فكل ما علا فهو سماء,فكلمة(في) ليست للظرفية,و((السما  )) ليس المراد ‏منها الفلك والجسم,بل المراد جهة العلو.‏
فمعنى هذه الآية الكريمة عند سلف هذه الأمة وأئمة السنة ‏‎:‎‏ أما تخافون الله الذي هو على السماء العالي ‏على خلقه وفوق عباده أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا ,وأن يخسف بكم الأرض.‏
ثم سياق هذه الآية وكلمة(من) الموصولة,وكلمة(ي  رسل)وكلمة(يخسف)م   كثرة تلك الآيات القرآنية ‏والأحاديث النبوية وفطرة جميع بني آدم عليها كلها تدل دلالة قاطعة على أن تأويل النسفي لهذه الآية ‏تحريف وهمي,كما تدل على أن الصحيح الحق الصريح هو أن الله تعالى في جهة العلو فوق العالم عال على ‏خلقه أجمعين.‏
وأما التحريف الثاني ‏‎:‎‏ وهو قول النسفي ‏‎:‎‏ إن هذه الآية محمولة على زعم المشركين من المشبهة ‏‎:‎‏ أن الله ‏تعالى فوق السماء,فقال الله تعالى لهم ‏‎:‎أنتم أيها المشركون المشبهون تعتقدون أن الله تعالى في السماء,فلم لا ‏تخافونه.‏
أقول(2) ‏‎:‎قصد النسفي أن عقيدة كون الله تعالى في السماء ,من العقائد الفاسدة للمشبهة ‏المشركين,وليست هذه العقيدة من العقائد الصحيحة للموحدين المسلمين ‏‎!!.‎
وانظر أيها المسلم كيف حرف المصنف معنى هذه الآية ‏‎!!‎‏ حتى جعل العقيدة السلفية-أي العلو لله تعالى-‏عقيدة للمشبهة والمشركين,فقد حكم على عقيدة جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين والصحابة والتابعين وأئئمة هذا ‏الدين-وهي عقيدة علو الله تعالى على خلقه-بأنها عقيدة المشبهة والمشركين.‏
وقد رد عليه العلامة الألوسي المفسر حيث قال ‏‎:‎
‏((وقيل هو مبني على زعم العرب حيث كانوا يزعمون أنه سبحانه في السماء,فكأنه قيل ‏‎:‎أأمنتم من ‏تزعمون أنه في السماء,وهو متعال عن المكان ‏‎!!‎‏ وهذا في غاية السخافة ,فكيف يناسب بناء الكلام في مثل ‏هذا المقام على زعم بعض الجهلة,كما لا يخفى على المنصف))(3)‏
ثم ذكر الألوسي عدة نصوص لأئمة الإسلام على إقرار الصفات لله تعالى ولا سيما صفة العلو له ‏تعالى,وقال((وأئمة السلف لم يذهبوا إلى غيره تعالى)).‏
أقول(4) ‏‎:‎‏ يعني الألوسي ‏‎:‎أن معنى الآية عند السلف أأمنتم الله الذي في السماء أي في العلو,بأن المراد من ‏قوله(من)هو الله تعالى لا غير.‏
ثم قال الألوسي أيضا ((وحديث الجارية من أقوى الأدلة لهم في هذا الباب ,وتأويله بما أوّلَ به الخلف ‏خروج عن دائرة الإنصاف عند أولي الألباب))(5).‏
وهذا كلام في غاية الإنصاف لمن فهمه(6).‏(أ)
وهذه جملة من تفسيرات العلماء للآية ‏‎:‎
‎ 
‎- ‎قال محمد بن يزيد المبرد (286 هـ) في كتابه المقتضب: (والسؤال عن كل ما يعقل‎ ‎بـ"مَن" ‏كما قال عز وجل: {أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض}. فـ"مَن‎" ‎لله عز وجل‎) 
‎ 
‎- ‎قال الطبري (310 هـ) في تفسيره‎ : {‎أَمْ أَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ} وهو‎ ‎الله‎.  
‎ 
‎- ‎قال ابن أبي زَمَنِين (399هـ) في تفسيره : {من في السماء} يعني‎ ‎نفسه‎. 
‎ 
‎ 
قال أبو بكر محمد الصبغي (342 هـ) : (قد‎ ‎تضع العرب «في» بموضع «على» قال الله عز ‏وجل: {فسيحوا في الأرض}، وقال {لأصلبنكم في‎ ‎جذوع النخل} ومعناه: على الأرض وعلى ‏النخل ، فكذلك قوله: {في السماء} أي‎ ‎على العرش فوق السماء، كما صحت الأخبار عن النبي ‏صلى الله عليه‎ ‎وسلم‎) ‎الاسماء و الصفات للبيهقي
قال البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات (2 :165): « ومعنى قوله في هذه الأخبار "من في السماء" أي فوق ‏السماء على العرش كما نطق به الكتاب والسنة ».‏
قال أبو مظفر السمعاني (489 هـ) في تفسير الآية‎: ‎أأمنتم‎ ‎ربكم‎.‎
بل وقد قال ابن فورك الأشعري: « إعلم أنه ليس يُنكر قولُ من قال: إنّ الله في السماء. لأجل أن لفظ الكتاب ‏قد ورد به، وهو قوله: ) أأمنتم من في السماء( ومعنى ذلك أنه فوق السماء » [مشكل الحديث وبيانه 392 ‏ط: دار عالم الكتب].‏



---------------
‏(1)مدارك التنزيل وحقائق التأويل (4/22) للنسفي.‏
‏(2)الكلام لصاحب كتاب(الكلمات الحسان في بيان علو الرحمان) للشيخ عبد الهادي بن حسن وهبي.‏
‏(3)روح المعاني(29/15).‏
‏(4) والكلام للشيخ عبد الهادي بن حسن وهبي.‏
‏(5)التنبيهات السنية(108-111).‏
‏(6)بيان تلبيس الجهمية(2/75).‏
(أ) إلى هنا ينتهي النقل من كتاب(الكلمات الحسان في بيان علو الرحمان).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الرابعة عشر ‏‎:‎قال الزرقاني ‏‎))‎‏ إن كنتم تأخذون بظواهر النصوص على حقيقتها فماذا تفعلون بمثل ‏قوله تعالى(أأمنتم من في السماء))‏‎]‎الملك16‏‎[‎‏ مع قوله تعالى((وهو الله في السماء وفي الأرض))‏‎]‎الأنعام3‏‎[‎‏ ‏أتقولون ‏‎:‎أنه في السماء حقيقة؟أم على الأرض حقيقة؟أم فيهما معا حقيقة؟وإذا كان في الأرض وحدها ‏حقيقة فكيف تكون له جهة فوق ولا يقال ‏‎:‎له جهة تحت ؟ولماذا يشار إليه فوق ولا يشار إليه تحت؟))(1)‏
إن هذا الكلام أشبه بكلام أهل الجهل والضلال,ومن لا يدري ما يخرج منه من مقال ,من كلام أهل العقل ‏والعلم والبيان,وهو أشبه بكلام جهال القصاص والمغالطين,من كلام العلماء المجادلين بالحق(2)‏

فهو يحاول إثبات التناقض في آيات القرآن ليدعم بتعطيله وإنكاره لصفة العلو لله عز وجل,وإلا فالجواب ‏واضح ولا تناقض ولا اضطراب في كلام الله تعالى,لأننا نقول ‏‎:‎إنه لا شك أن الله تعالى في السماء,أي على ‏السماء,ولا نقول ‏‎:‎إنه في الأرض ,كما لا نقول ‏‎:‎إنه فيهما.‏
ولا نقول أيضا ‏‎:‎أنه يشار إليه إلى التحت,كما لا نقول ‏‎:‎أنه يشار إليه إلى التحت والفوق جميعا .بل ‏نقول ‏‎:‎إنه فوق العالم عال على خلقه ,ويشار إليه إلى جهة الفوق سبحانه وتعالى.‏
ولا يناقض ذلك قوله تعالى(((وهو الله في السماء وفي الأرض))‏‎]‎الأنعام3‏‎[‎‏.فإن معنى الآية كما قال الإمام ‏أحمد رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ هو إله من في السماء وإله من في الأرض ,وهو على العرش وقد أحاط علمه بما دون ‏العرش ,ولا يخلو من علم الله مكان .ولا يكون علم الله في مكان دون مكان,فذلك قوله تعالى((ليعلموا أن ‏الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما))‏‎]‎الطلاق12‏‎[‎‏(3)‏
قال الآجري رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ومما‎ ‎يلبسون‎ ‎به على من‎ ‎لا علم معه احتجوا بقوله ‏عزوجل((وهو الله في السماء وفي الأرض)) وبقوله((وهو الذي‎ ‎في ‏السماء إله وفي الأرض إله‎)) 
وهذا كله إنما يطلبون الفتنة‎ ,‎كما قال الله تعالى((فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ‏ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء‎ ‎تأويله‎)) 
وعند أهل العلم من أهل الحق((وهو الله في السموات وفي الأرض يعلم ‏سركم‎ ‎وجهركم ويعلم ما تكسبون)) فهو كما قال العلم مما جاءت به ‏السنن:إن الله عز وجل على‎ ‎عرشه وعلمه محيط بجميع خلقه يعلم ما ‏تسرون وما تعلنون ,يعلم الجهر من القول ويعلم‎ ‎ما تكتمون‎. 
وقوله عز وجل((وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله)) فمعناه :أنه ‏جل‎ ‎ذكره إله من في السموات وإله من في الأرض ,إله يعبد في السماء ‏وإله يعبد في الأرض‎ ‎هكذا فسره العلماء))(4)‏
‏((فقوله سبحانه: {وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَفِي الْأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ} فيها ‏الدلالة على أن المدعو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض، ويعبده ويوحده ويقر له بالإلهية من في ‏السماوات ومن في الأرض، ويسمونه الله ويدعونه رغباً ورهباً إلا من كفر من الجن والإنس، وفيها ‏الدلالة على سعة علم الله سبحانه واطلاعه على عباده وإحاطته بما يعملونه سواء كان سراً أو جهراً، ‏فالسر والجهر عنده سواء سبحانه وتعالى، فهو يحصي على العباد جميع أعمالهم خيرها وشرها.  
وقوله سبحانه: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاءِ إِلَهٌ وَفِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَهٌ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْعَلِيمُ} معناها: أنه سبحانه هو ‏إله من في السماء وإله من في الأرض يعبده أهلهما وكلهم خاضعون له أذلاء بين يديه إلا من غلبت ‏عليه الشقاوة فكفر بالله ولم يؤمن به، وهو الحكيم في شرعه وقدره العليم بجميع أعمال عباده ‏سبحانه.))(5)‏
قال الجوهري "ألّه بالفتح إلاهة أي: عبده عبادة، قال: ومنه قولنا: الله. وأصله: إلاه، ‏على فِعَال، بمعنى: مفعول. بمعنى معبود، كقولنا: إمام: فِعَال بمعنى: مفعول لأنه مؤتم به. ‏والتأليهك التعبيد والتأله: التنسك والتعبد(6) ولذلك لم يقل الله تعالى (إله السماوات والأرض) ‏وإنما قال {رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ}.‏

--------


‏(1)مناهل العرفان (2/316)طبعة دار الكتب العلمية-الطبعةالأولى.‏
‏(2)تلبيس الجهمية (1/329-370).‏
‏(3)الرد على الجهمية ص39 المطبعة السلفية القاهرة-الطبعة الأولى-‏
‏(4) الشريعة ص 1072-1105‏‎)‎
‏(5) إجابة عن أسئلة في العقيدة للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله نقلا عن موقعه الإلكتروني .‏
‏(6) مختار الصحاح 22.‏

----------


## أبو سيف الإسلام الجزائري

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي جمال 
حفظك الله

----------


## جمال البليدي

وعليكم السلام أخي أبو سيف وجزاكم الله خيرا.

الشبهة الخامسة عشر:قول حسن المحاججة ( إذا كان الله تعالى – عندكم – فوق العالم بائناً منه خارجاً منه فهو – ‏إذاً – إما أن يكون مماساً للعالم أو منفصلاً عنه , فإن قلتم : إنه مماس للعالم فأنتم مبتدعة ‏مجسمة .‏
وإن قلتم : إنه منفصل عن العالم – فيقال إذن توجد المسافة بين العالم وبين الله تعالى فهذه ‏المسافة إن كانت عدمية فصار الله مماساً بالعالم , وإن كانت وجودية , فهو جزء من العالم , ‏فيلزم أن الله منفصل عن العالم بجزء من العالم )‏
الجواب : (إن السلف قالوا : إن الله تعالى فوق العالم ‏بائن عنه وهذا القدر كاف في العقيدة , ولم يخوضوا في المسافة , هل بين الله وبين العالم ‏مسافة أم لا , وكم مقدار هذه المسافة وهل تلك المسافة جزء من العالم أم لا ؟ .‏
وذلك لوجهين : ‏
الأول : خشية الدخول في الكيف , 
الثاني : خشية الدخول في دائرة الغيب بدون الإخبار من ‏الله تعالى .‏
فالواجب على المسلم أن يعتقد أن الله تعالى فوق العرش وقاهر فوق عباده عالٍ على الكون ‏بائن عن خلقه , ولا يدخل في الكيف ولكن إذا خاصمنا مبتدع معطل فلا بد أن نقول له ‏بذاته وقلعاً لشبهاته وقطعاً لدابره : إننا نعلم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام : إن الموجود ‏موجودان : خالق ومخلوق .‏
فالله تعالى بذاته وصفاته خالق , وما سواه عالم وهو الكون – وهو مخلوق والله تعالى فوق ‏الكون بائن عن خلقه .‏
فليس وراء هذا الكون شيء موجود غير الله تعالى لا المسافة ولا غيرها , فالذي ينكر علو الله ‏تعالى على خلقه بشبهة المسافة , فهو المشبه في الحقيقة أولاً لأنه قد شبه فوقية الله تعالى بفوقية ‏رجل على سطح بيته , ولذلك دخل في المسافة وكيفيتها , ثم هو المعطل ثانياً لأنه عطل صفة ‏علو الله تعالى خشية المسافة ثم هو المشبة ثانياً لأنه قد وقع في أشنع مما فر منه وهو خوف ‏الوقوع في التشبيه , لأنه لما عطل صفة علو الله تعالى خشية التشبيه وقال : إن الله ( لا داخل ‏العالم ولا خارجه ولا فوقه ولا تحته ) شبه الله تعالى المعدوم بل بالممتنع) (1)


-----------
(1)التنبيهات السنية(ص395-400)‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة السادسة عشر ‏‎:‎
كان في الأزل ليس مستويا على العرش وهو الآن على ما عليه كان,فلا يكون على العرش,لأن الاستواء ‏فعل حادث-كان بعد أن لم يكن-فلو قام به الإستواء قامت به الحوادث,وإن قيام الحوادث بذاته تغير والله ‏منزه عن التغير.‏
الرد ‏‎:‎
ينبغي أن يعلم بأن المشتغلين بعلم الكلام إذا قالوا(لا تحله الحوادث))أوهموا الناس أن مرادهم أنه لا يكون ‏محلا للتغيرات والاستحالات ونحو ذلك من الأحداث التي تحدث للمخلوقين فتحليهم وتفسدهم,وهذا ‏معنى صحيح,ولكن مقصودهم بذلك أنه لا ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا ,ولا يأتي يوم القيامة ولا يجيء,ولا ‏يغضب بعد أن كان راضيا,ولا يرضى بعد أن كان غضبان,ولا يقوم به فعل ألبتة,ولا أمر مجدد بعد أن لم ‏يكن,ولم يستوي على عرشه بعد أن لم يكن مستويا عليه,ولا يغضب يوم القيامة غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ‏‏,ولن يغضب بعده مثله ,ولا ينادي عباده يوم القيامة بعد أن لم يكن مناديا لهم,فإن هذه كلها حوادث,وهو ‏منزه عن حلول الحوادث(1)فإن هذا من اللبس والتلبيس ,وتسمية المعاني الصحيحة الثابتة بالأسماء القبيحة ‏المنفرة,وتلك طريقة للنفاة مألوفة وسجية معروفة(2).‏

والجواب على  الشبهة المذكورة-التي هي أوهن من بيت العنكبوت – من وجوه ‏‎:‎

الوجه الأول‎:‎‏ من قال لكم أن الحادث لا يقوم إلا بحادث.من أين جاءت هذه القاعدة؟هل هي في القرآن ‏الكريم؟هل هي في السنة المطهرة؟هل هي في العقل؟وكل من أمعن النظر وفهم حقيقة الأمر علم أن السلف ‏كانوا أعمق من هؤلاء علما ,وأبر قلوبا,وأقل تكلفا,وأنهم فهموا من حقائق الأمور مالم يفهمه هؤلاء ,الذين ‏خالفوهم,وقبلوا الحق وردوا الباطل ومن هداه الله سبحانه وتعالى أيقن فساد هذا الكلام(3)‏
الوجه الثاني‎:‎إننا نقابل هذه القاعدة الفاسدة بقاعدة أكمل منها وأوضح وهو‎:‎‏ أن الفعال لما يريد أكمل من ‏الذي لا يفعل.والله سبحانه وتعالى يفعل ما يشاء,والله يحدثُ ما يشاء,لا معقب لحكمه,فما من فعل  يفعله ‏إلا وقد حدث بعد أن لم يكن.وأنتم إذا عطلتم الله عز وجل عن الأفعال الإختيارية –كالإستواء والنزول ‏والضحك والفرح والغضب-معنى ذلك‎:‎‏ وصفتمو‏‎:‎‏ بأنقص ما يكون ((والكمال في اتصافه بهذه الصفات ‏لا في نفي اتصافه بها))(4) ‏
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله‎:‎‏ ((الله سبحانه موصوف بصفات الكمال,منزه عن النقائص ,وكل ‏كمال وصف به المخلوق من غير استلزامه لنقص فالخالق أحق به,وكل نقص نزه عنه المخلوق فالخالق أحق ‏بأن ينزه عنه,و الفعل صفة كمال لا صفة نقص ,كالكلام والقدرة,وعدم الفعل صفة نقص,كعدم الكلام ‏وعدم القدرة,فدل العقل على صحة ما دل عليه الشرع ,وهو المطلوب))(5)‏
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎:‎
والرب ليس معطلا عن فعله***ؤبل كل يوم ربنا في شان.‏

الوجه الثالث‎:‎‏ لفظ التغير لفظ مجمل .فالتغير في اللغة المعروفة لا يراد به مجرد كون المحل قامت به ‏الحوادث(6)),بل إن لفظ التغير في كلام الناس المعروف يتضمن استحالة الشيء.‏
والناس إنما يقولون تغير ‏‎:‎لمن استحال من صفة إلى صفة‎.‎
فالإنسان مثلا إذا مرض وتغير في مرضه كأن اصفر لونه أو شحب أو نحل جسمه يقال‎:‎‏ غيره المرض.‏
وكذا إذا تغير جسمه بجوع أو تعب ,قيل قد تغير.‏
وكذا إذا غير لون شعر رأسه ولحيته ,قيل قد غير ذلك .‏
وكذا إذا تغير خلقه ودينه,مثل أن يكون فاجرا فيتوب ويصير برا أو يكون برا فينقلب فاجرا .فهذا يقال ‏عنه‎:‎أنه تغير.‏
ومن هذا الباب,قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((غيروا هذا بشيء واجتنبوا السواد))رواه مسلم.‏
وكذا الشمس إذا اصفرت ,قيل‎:‎تغيرت .ويقال‎:‎وقت العصر مالم يتغير لون الشمس.‏
والأطعمة إذا استحالت يقال لها تغيرت قال تعالى { فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه وأنهار من خمر لذة للشاربين } محمد: 15 فتغير ‏الطعم استحالت من الحلاوة إلى الحموضة ونحو ذلك
ومنه قول الفقهاء إذا وقعت النجاسة في الماء الكثير لم ينجس إلا أن يتغير طعمه أو لونه أو ريحه وقولهم إذا نجس الماء بالتغير زال بزوال التغير ولا يقولون إن ‏الماء إذا جرى مع بقاء صفائه أنه تغير ولا يقال عند الإطلاق للفاكهة والطعام إذا حول من مكان إلى مكان انه تغير ولا يقال للإنسان إذا مشى أو قام أو قعد قد تغير ‏اللهم إلا مع قرينة ولا يقولون للشمس والكواكب إذا كانت ذاهبة من المشرق إلى المغرب إنها متغيرة بل يقولون إذا إصفر لون الشمس إنها تغيرت ويقال وقت ‏العصر ما لم يتغير لون الشمس ويقولون تغير الهواء إذا برد بعد السخونة ولا يكادون يسمون مجرد هبوبه تغيرا وإن سمى بذلك فهم يفرقون بين هذا وهذا  لونه ‏لون لباس المسلمين وتقول العرب تغايرت الأشياء إذا اختلفت والغيار البدال
والناس إذا قيل لهم التغير على الله ممتنع فهموا من ذلك الاستحالة والفساد مثل انقلاب صفات الكمال إلى صفات نقص أو تفرق الذات ونحو ذلك مما يجب تنزيه الله ‏عنه
وأما كونه سبحانه يتصرف بقدرته فيخلق ويستوي ويفعل ما يشاء بنفسه ويتكلم إذا شاء ونحو هذا لا يسمونه تغيرا
ولكن حجج النفاة مبناها على ألفاظ مجملة موهمة كما قال الإمام أحمد: يتكلمون بالمتشابه من الكلام ويلبسون على جهال الناس بما يشبهون عليهم حتى يتوهم الجاهل ‏أنهم يعظمون الله وهم إنما يقودون قولهم إلى فرية على الله.(7)‏
الوجه الرابع‎:‎‏ لقد جاءت الآية وفيها لفظ(ثم) مما يدل على أن الله استوى على العرش بعد أن  خلق ‏السموات والأرض
قال تعالى((إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ))  فالله فعال لما يريد يفعل ما ‏يشاء متى شاء جلا جلاله ولست تاركي ما جاء في القرآن بسبب تمويه الجهمية ونبزهم وإختراعهم لألفاظ مجملة يحاربون ‏بها الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية.‏
جاء في حديث قتادة " لما فرغ الله من خلقه استوى على عرشه " (‏ 8‏). وقال الطبري " فلما فرغ من خلق ما ‏أحب ‏استوى على العرش " (‏9 ‏).‏
ويبطل ذلك أيضاً :‏
‎•‎ ما حكاه البيهقى أن أبا الحسن الأشعري كان يذهب إلى أن الاستواء من صفات الفعل لله ، وأن الله فعل ‏فعلاً سماه ‏الاستواء وأن (ثم) تفيد التراخي وأن التراخي إنما يكون في الأفعال (‏ ‏10).‏
‎•‎ قولُ الله { وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَق السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاء } وهذا بخلاف قوله { ‏ثُمَّ ‏اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ } فالعرش (كان) قبل خلق السموات والأرض، أما الاستواء الذي تحدث الله عنه فهو ‏فعلٌ فعله الله بعد ‏خلق السموات والأرض.‏
وهذا يقتضيه عمل (ثم) التي إذا أتت بين فعلين ماضيين أفادت الترتيب بينهما.‏


---------------------------

‏(1)الصواعق المرسلة(ص935-936)‏
‏(2) الصواعق المرسلة(ص1500)‏‎.  
‎(3)‎انظر النبوات(ص79) وشرح حديث النزول(ص417)‏
‏(4) مجموع الفتاوى(6/242).‏
‏(5)درء تعارض العقل والنقل(2/6).‏
‏(6)جامع الرسائل(2/44).‏
‏(7)درء التعارض مع تصرف يسير.‏
‏(8) رواه البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات بسند صحيح 2/120 والذهبي في مختصر العلو 98 .‏
‏(9) تفسيرالطبري 1/152 .‏
‏(10) الأسماء والصفات 2/152 .‏

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم أخي جمال ..
حبذا بعد الانتهاء منها ، تُنسقونها في ملف وورد ؛ لننشرها في " صيد الفوائد " ..

----------


## جمال البليدي

> بارك الله فيكم أخي جمال ..
> حبذا بعد الانتهاء منها ، تُنسقونها في ملف وورد ؛ لننشرها في " صيد الفوائد " ..


 وفيكم بارك الله شيخنا الكريم.
هذا الذي أنقله هنا هو فصل فقط من بحثي(أقوى الردود على من أنكر علو العزيز الودود)  ولعلي سأغير عنوانه كما نصحني بذلك بعض المشايخ الفضلاء ..إن شاء لما أكمله سأجعله في ملف وورد بإذن الله.

----------


## جمال البليدي

آثار ضعيفة
الشبهة السابعة عشر  ‏‎:‎‏ قال عبدُ القاهر البغداديُّ: قال عليٌّ: كانَ اللهُ ولا مكانَ، وهوَ الآنَ على ما عليهِ ‏كانَ‎.‎

ما زال الجهمية ومن وافقهم يضربون نصوص علو ‏الله فوق خلقه بهذه‎ ‎الرواية "كان الله ولا مكان" "وهو ‏الآن على ما عليه كان"‏‎ ‎وهذه الرواية باطلة رواية ‏ودارية ‏
‏ أما بطلانها روايةً فقد نص‎ ‎أهل العلم على أنها لا أصل لها في كتب الحديث المعتمدة‎: 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه‎ ‎الله‎-:"‎وهذه الزيادة-وهو قوله:"وهو‎ ‎الآن على ما عليه ‏كان"كذب مفترى على رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-،اتفق أهل العلم‎ ‎بالحديث على ‏أنه موضوع مختلق،وليس هو في شئ من دواوين الحديث لا كبارها ولا‎ ‎صغارها،ولا رواه ‏أحد من أهل العلم بإسناد لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ولا بإسناد‎ ‎مجهول"ا.هـ."مجموع ‏الفتاوى"2/272،وانظر:18/221،"درء تعارض العقل‎ ‎والنقل"5/227،"مدارج ‏السالكين"3/56‏‎. 
وقال ابن حجر-رحمه الله‎-:"‎وقع في بعض الكتب في هذا الحديث:"كان الله ولا شيء‎ ‎معه،وهو الآن على ما عليه كان"،وهي زيادة ليست في شيء من كتب الحديث،نبه على ‏ذلك‎ ‎العلامة تقي الدين ابن تيمية‎"‎ا.هـ."فتح الباري شرح صحيح‎ ‎البخاري"6/244،وانظر:"عمدة القاري"15/89‏‎.‎‏ وهذه الرواية أجلُّ ‏عندهم‎ ‎من قوله تعالى {أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء} {ثُمَّ ‏اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ‎} ‎إذ هذه الآيات عندهم موهمة ‏للتشبيه والتجسيم والكفر، أما هذه الرواية المكذوبة ‏فهي‎ ‎صريحة في التنزيه‎. 
ألم يعلم هؤلاء أن هذه الرواية المكذوبة كانت من ‏أعظم ما يحتج به‎ ‎المعتزلة، وذكر الأشعري احتجاج ‏العتزلة بها وأنها من جملة‎ ‎مقالاتهم‎(1). ‎فانظر كم ‏ورثوا عن المعتزلة حتى الآن من أمور يظنونها راية‎ ‎أهل السنة والجماعة‎.‎

وأما بطلانها دراية فإنها‎ ‎مخالفة للأدلة النقلية والعقلية،وبيان ذلك أن يقال‎: 
إن هذه اللفظة يطلقها من أهل‎ ‎الضلال‎ ‎طائفتان‎: 
الطائفة الأولى:المعطلة من الجهمية وغيرهم قاصدين بها‎"‎نفي الصفات-التي وصف بها نفسه ‏من استوائه على العرش‎ ‎ونزوله إلى السماء الدنيا وغير ذلك‎. 
فقالوا:"كان في الأزل ليس مستوياً على العرش،وهو الآن على ما عليه‎ ‎كان؛فلا يكون على ‏العرش لما يقتضي ذلك من التحول والتغير"."مجموع‎ ‎الفتاوى"2/273‏‎. 
ولا ريب أن هذا مخالف للأدلة الكثيرة المتنوعة الدالة على ثبوت قيام‎ ‎الصفات الاختيارية ‏بالله-تعالى-كما تقدم‎. 
الطائفة الثانية:الملاحدة الاتحادية قاصدين بها أن الله-تعالى-"ليس معه‎ ‎غيره كما كان في ‏الأزل،ولا شئ معه‎. 
قالوا:"إذ الكائنات ليست غيره،ولا‎ ‎سواه؛فليس إلا هو؛فليس معه شئ آخر لا أزلاً ولا ‏أبداً،بل هو عين الموجودات،ونفس   ‎الكائنات‎". 
وجعلوا المخلوقات المصنوعات هي‎ ‎نفس الخالق البارئ المصور‎. 
وهم دائماً يهذون بهذه الكلمة:"وهو الآن على ما عليه كان"،وهي‎ ‎أجل-عندهم-من"قل ‏هو الله أحد"ومن آية الكرسي؛لما فيها من الدلالة على الاتحاد-الذي‎ ‎هو إلحادهم-،وهم ‏يعتقدون أنها ثابتة عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-،وأنها من‎ ‎كلامه،ومن أسرار ‏معرفته"."مجموع   ‎الفتاوى"2/274،وانظر18/221‏‎. 
وهذا مخالف للأدلة النقلية‎ ‎والعقلية من عدة أوجه‎: 
‎"‎أحدها‎:‎أن الله قد أخبر بأنه مع عباده في غير موضع من الكتاب‎ ‎عموماً وخصوصاً مثل ‏قوله:"وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على‎ ‎العرش"إلى قوله:"وهو ‏معكم أينما كنتم"،وقوله:"ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو‎ ‎رابعهم"إلى قوله:"أينما ‏كانوا"،وقوله:"إ  ن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم‎ ‎محسنون"،وقال:"والله مع الصابرين"في ‏موضعين،وقوله:"  نني معكما أسمع وأرى"،"لا تحزن‎ ‎إن الله معنا"،"وقال الله إني معكم"،"إن ‏معي ربى سيهدين"،وكان النبي-صلى الله عليه‎ ‎وسلم-إذا سافر يقول:"اللهم أنت الصاحب ‏في السفر،والخليفة في الأهل،اللهم اصحبنا في‎ ‎سفرنا،واخلفنا في أهلنا"؛فلو كان الخلق ‏عموماً وخصوصاً ليسوا غيره،ولا هم معه،بل ما‎ ‎معه شئ آخر امتنع أن يكون هو مع نفسه ‏وذاته؛فإن المعية توجب شيئين كون أحدهما مع‎ ‎الآخر،فلما أخبر الله أنه مع هؤلاء علم ‏بطلان قولهم:"هو الآن على ما عليه كان،لا شئ‎ ‎معه،بل هو عين المخلوقات‎". 
وأيضاً؛فإن‎ ‎المعية لا تكون إلا من الطرفين؛فإن معناها المقارنة والمصاحبة؛فإذا كان أحد ‏الشيئين‎ ‎مع الآخر امتنع ألا يكون الآخر معه،فمن الممتنع أن يكون الله مع خلقه،ولا يكون ‏لهم‎ ‎وجود معه،ولا حقيقة أصلاً،بل هم هو‎!. 
الوجه الثاني:أن‎ ‎الله قال في كتابه:"ولا تجعل مع الله إلهاً آخر فتلقى في جهنم ملوماً‎ ‎مدحوراً"،وقال-تعالى-:"فلا تدع مع الله إلهاً آخر فتكون من المعذبين"،وقال:"  لا‎ ‎تدع مع ‏الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شئ هالك إلا وجهه"،فنهاه أن يجعل أو يدعو‎ ‎معه إلهاً ‏آخر،ولم ينهه أن يثبت معه مخلوقاً أو يقول:"إن معه عبداً مملوكاً أو‎ ‎مربوباً فقيراً أو معه شيئاً ‏موجوداً خلقه"كما قال:"لا إله إلا هو"،ولم يقل:"لا‎ ‎موجود إلا هو"أو"لا هو إلا هو"أو"لا ‏شئ معه إلا هو"بمعنى أنه نفس الموجودات‎ ‎وعينها،وهذا كما قال:"وإلهكم إله ‏واحد"[؛فأثبت وحدانيته في الألوهية،ولم يقل:"إن‎ ‎الموجودات واحد"،فهذا التوحيد الذي في ‏كتاب الله هو توحيد الألوهية،وهو أن لا تجعل‎ ‎معه ولا تدعو معه إلهاً غيره؛فأين هذا من أن ‏يجعل نفس الوجود هو‎ ‎إياه؟‎!. 
وأيضاً؛فنهيه أن يجعل معه أو يدعو معه إلهاً‎ ‎آخر دليل على أن ذلك ممكن كما فعله ‏المشركون الذين دعوا مع الله آلهة أخرى؛فلو كانت‎ ‎تلك الآلهة هي إياه،ولا شيء معه أصلاً ‏امتنع أن يدعى معه آلهة‎ ‎أخرى‎. 
فهذه النصوص تدل على أن معه أشياء ليست‎ ‎بآلهة،ولا يجوز أن تجعل آلهة،ولا تدعى آلهة. ‏وأيضاً؛فعند الملحدين يجوز أن يعبد كل‎ ‎شئ،ويدعى كل شئ؛إذ لا يتصور أن يعبد غيره؛فإنه ‏هو الأشياء؛فيجوز للإنسان حينئذٍ أن‎ ‎يدعو كل شئ من الآلهة المعبودة من دون الله،وهو ‏عند الملاحدة ما دعا معه إلهاً‎ ‎آخر؛فجعل نفس ما حرمه الله،وجعله شركاً جعله ‏توحيداً،والشر   عنده لا يتصور‎ ‎بحال‎!. 
الوجه الثالث:أن الله لما كان،ولا شئ معه لم‎ ‎يكن معه سماء ولا أرض ولا شمس ولا قمر ولا ‏جن ولا إنس ولا دواب ولا شجر ولا جنة ولا‎ ‎نار ولا جبال ولا بحار؛فإن كان الآن على ‏ما عليه كان فيجب أن لا يكون معه شئ من هذه‎ ‎الأعيان،وهذا مكابرة للعيان،وكفر ‏بالقرآن والإيمان‎. 
الوجه الرابع:أن الله كان،ولا شئ معه،ثم كتب في الذكر كل شئ-كما جاء في‎ ‎الحديث ‏الصحيح-،فإن كان لا شئ معه فيما بعد،فما الفرق بين حال الكتابة وقبلها-وهو‎ ‎عين ‏الكتابة واللوح عند الفراعنة الملاحدة-؟!"ا.هـ‎."‎مجموع الفتاوى"2/272-278‏‎

----------------------------‎
‎(1) ‎مقالات الإسلاميين‏‎ 157.‎

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الثامنة عشر 

قال القشيريُّ: «قال جعفرُ الصَّادقُ: مَنْ زعمَ أنَّ الله في شيءٍ أو منْ شيءٍ أو على شيءٍ فقدْ أشركَ؛ إذ لو كانَ على شيءٍ لكانَ محمولًا، أو كانَ في شيءٍ لكانَ محصورًا، أو كانَ من شيءٍ لكانَ محدثًا»[1].


سبحانَ الله!! كيفَ قوبلَ هذَا الكلامُ بأعظمِ القبولِ، وقدِّمَ على الآياتِ القرآنيةِ والأحاديثِ النبويةِ الدَّالةِ على علوِّ الله على العرشِ. فليسَ الدينُ بكثرةِ الكلامِ ولكنْ بالهدى والسدادِ.
والكلامُ على الأثرِ المذكورِ منْ وجهينِ:
الأوَّلُ:
هذَا الكلامُ وأشباهُه ممَّا اتَّفَقَ أهلُ المعرفةِ على أنَّهُ مكذوبٌ عنْ جعفرٍ، والكذبُ على جعفر كثيرٌ منتشرٌ. والذي نقلهُ العلماءُ الثقاتُ عنهُ معروفٌ، يخالفُ روايةَ المفترينَ عليهِ[2].
الثاني:
أنَّ المعاني المذكورةَ فيهِ صحيحةٌ إلَّا قولهُ «أو على شيءٍ» ففيهِ مصادمةٌ لقولهِ تعالى: {الرَّحْمَانُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى *} [طه: 5] فإنَّ استواءَ الرَّبِّ سبحانه بغيرِ كيفيَّةٍ كما قالَ الإمامُ مالكٍ وغيرهُ. وجلَّ الله سبحانهُ أنْ يكونَ محمولًا أو محصورًا؛ بلْ جميعُ الخلقِ محمولونَ بقدرتهِ محصورونَ في قبضتهِ. تعالى الله عمَّا يقولُ المعطِّلة والمشبِّهةُ علوًّا كبيرًا[3].


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]    الرسالة القشيرية (1/40 - 41).
[2]    الاستقامة (1/191).
[3]    تنبيه النبيه والغبي في الرد على المدارسي والحلبي (ص28 - 29).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة التاسعة عشر: خلق العرش إظهارا لقدرته




زعم الحبشي أن الله تعالى إنما اتخذ العرش إظهاراً لقدرته أمام الملائكة ليزدادوا خشوعاً وتعظيماً له ([1]).
لو قلتم: خلق الله الجن والإنس ليعبدوه . لصدقناكم لأن الله أبان علة خلقه الجن والإنس. مع أن هذا عندكم تعليل والتعليل عندكم لا يجوز على الله لأن فيه إثبات الحاجة .
ولكن حين تقولون: خلق الله العرش ليزداد الملائكة خشوعا لكذبناكم لأن هذا التعليل هن عندكم لم يبينه الله.
ثم أليس قولكم (ليزدادوا خشوعاً) يعني ليزدادوا إيماناً ؟ وهل إيمان الملائكة متفاوت بحسب طاعتهم ومعصيتهم ؟
ثم إن هذا قول باطل: إذ ما الذي يظهر لنا من العرش حتى يكون مخلوقاً لإظهار قدرته؟ فالله تعالى قال { أَفَلَا يَنظُرُونَ إِلَى الْإِبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ 17 وَإِلَى السَّمَاء كَيْفَ رُفِعَتْ 18 وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ } فلم يقل تعالى أفلا ينظرون إلى العرش !
وهذا الإظهار لمن؟ ولم يكن قبل خلق العرش أحد مع الله. بل قد بينا الله حكمته من خلق العرش فقال { وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَق السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاء لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً } [هود 7] .
ولو سألت الحبشي من مِن السلف قال بهذه الرواية ؟ فسيقول: رواه أبو منصور البغدادي . وهذه رواية أشعرية، لا أصل لها رواها البغدادي وليس هو معدوداً من المحدثين، وكيف يكون من المحدثين وقد اشترط لصحة الحديث أن يكون موافقاً للعقل وإلا كان خبراً مردوداً (أصول الدين 23). وكتابه (أصول الدين) أحرى أن يسمى (أصول علم الكلام) لو كان الشافعي حياً لحذر منه كما كان يحذر من حفص الفرد . ثم الاحتكام إلى كتب الأشاعرة عند الخلاف تحكم وليس تحاكماً .
بل قد قرر الاشاعرة أن كل خبر في العقيدة لا بد أن يتواتر سنده وإلا كان مردوداً . وهذه الرواية المنسوبة إلى علي رضي الله عنه هي " عقيدة " فنشترط عليكم ما اشترطتموه على أنفسكم أن لا ترووا في العقائد إلا المتواتر. فهل تواترت الرواية عن علي أم ليس عندكم رواية صحيحة أخرى غير هذه الرواية لتثبتوا بها دعواكم ؟


--------


([1])الدر المفيد في دروس الفقه والتوحيد 56 و 139 نقله عن البغدادي في كتابه الفرق بين الفرق 321 وهو من أهل الكلام، وأهل الكلام ليسوا من أهل السنة. قال الذهبي في السير (18/521) " له كتب في النظر والعقليات ".

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة العشرون:إحتجاجهم بالأثر المنسوب لعلي ابن أبي طالب :((من زعم أن إلهنا محدود فقد جهل الخالق المعبود" اهـ. (المحدود: ما له حجم صغيرا كان أو كبيرا)) . [حلية الأولياء: ترجمة علي بن أبي طالب (73/1) ].
والجواب من وجهين:
الوجه الأول:هذا الأثر المروي عن علي رضي الله عنه فلا يصح، فقد رواه أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء من طريق عبد الوارث بن سعيد عن محمد بن إسحاق عن النعمان بن سعد قال: كنت بالكوفة في دار الإمارة دار علي بن أبي طالب فذكر قصة فيها الكلام المذكور ضمن كلام طويل، ثم قال أبو نعيم: هذا حديث غريب من حديث النعمان كذا رواه ابن إسحاق عنه مرسلاً. اهـ .
وهذا إسناد لا يصح لعلتين: الأولى لأن النعمان بن سعد قال فيه الحافظ ابن حجر في تقريب التهذيب : النعمان بن سعد الأنصاري الكوفي روى عن علي .. روى عنه ابن أخته عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الكوفي ولم يرو عنه غيره فيما قال أبو حاتم، وذكره بن حبان في الثقات قلت – القائل هو الحافظ ابن حجر: والراوي عنه ضعيف كما تقدم فلا يحتج بخبره . اهـ . وعبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الذي تفرد بالرواية عن خاله النعمان بن سعد متفق على تضعيفه كما في تهذيب الكمال وتقريب التهذيب.
العلة الثانية : أن في السند انقطاعاً بين محمد بن إسحاق و النعمان بن سعد، فإن النعمان بن سعد لم يرو عنه غير عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق فهناك واسطة بين محمد بن إسحاق والنعمان بن سعد، ولهذا قال أبو نعيم: كذا رواه ابن إسحاق عنه مرسلاً. </i>
الوجه الثاني:حتى لو سلمنا لكم جدلا بصحة الأثر فلا دلالة فيه في إنكار علو الله تعالى على خلقه فلفظ(الحد) لم يرد لا في كتاب ولا في سنة وقد تقدم بيان ذلك في الرد على الشبهة الحد فليراجع.

----------


## جمال البليدي

رد الإعتراضات  
الإعتراض الأول:تفسير الفوقية بالمجاز على أنها فوقية قدر ورتبة .



اعلمْ رحمكَ الله بأنَّ المعطِّلةَ ادَّعوْا أنَّ علوَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى مجازٌ فِي فوقيَّة الرُّتبةِ والقهرِ والقدْرِ كَمَا يقالُ: الذهبُ فوقَ الفضَّة، والأميرُ فوقَ الوزيرِ، والدينارُ فوقَ الدرهمِ، والمسكُ فوقَ العنبرِ أي في القيمةِ والقدرِ.
قال ابنُ القيِّم رحمه الله:
وَالفَوْقُ وَصفٌ ثَابِتٌ بِالذَّاتِ مِنْ             كُلِّ الوُجُوهِ لِفَاطِرِ الأكْوَانِ
لَكِن نُفَاةَ الفَوْقِ مَا وَافُوا بِهِ                  جَحَدُوا كَمَالَ الفَوْقِ لِلدَّيـَّانِ
بَلْ فَسَّرُوهُ بِأن قَدْرَ الله أعْـ                 ـلَى لاَ بِفَوْق الذَّات للِرَّحْمَنِ
قَالُوا وَهَذَا مِثْل قَوْلِ النَّاسِ فِي                ذَهَبٍ يُرَى مِن خَالِص العِقْيَانِ
هُو فَوْقَ جِنْسِ الفِضةِ البَيْضَاء لاَ             بِالذَّاتِ بَلْ فِي مُقْتَضَى الأثْمَانِ
وَالفَوْقُ أنْوَاع ثَلاَث كُلُّهَا          لله ثَابِتةٌ بِلاَ نُكْرَانِ
هَـذَا الذِي قَالُوا وَفَوْقُ القَهْرِ وَالْـ                  فَوْقِيـةُ العُلْيَـا عَلَـى الأكْـوَانِ[1]
وعلوُّ القدرِ والقهرِ وإنْ كان ثابتًا للرَّبِّ سبحانه وتعالى لكنَّ إنكارَ حقيقةِ فوقيَّته سبحانه وتعالى وحملهَا عَلَى المجازِ باطلٌ منْ وجوهٍ عديدةٍ:
أحدُها:
أنَّ الأصلَ الحقيقةُ والمجازُ على خلافِ الأصْلِ. والقولُ بالمجازِ في الصِّفاتِ، يفضي بصاحبهِ إلى تكذيبِ النُّصوصِ الصَّريحةِ الصَّحيحةِ المحكمةِ، المفهومةِ اللَّفظِ، المعقولةِ المعنى.
قالَ أبو عمرو الدانيُّ رحمه الله: «كُلُّ ما قالَهُ اللهُ تعالى، فعلى الحقيقةِ، لا على المجازِ، ولا تُحْمَلُ صِفَاتُ اللهِ تعالى على العُقُولِ والمَقَايِيسِ، ولا يُوصَفُ إلَّا بما وَصَفَ به نَفْسَهُ أو وَصَفَهُ به نَبِيُّهُ، أو أَجْمَعَتِ الأُمَّةُ عليهِ»[2].
وقال ابنُ عبد البرِّ رحمه الله: «أهلُ السُّنةِ مجمعونَ على الإقرارِ بالصِّفاتِ الواردةِ كلِّها في القرآنِ والسُّنَّةِ والإيمانِ بها وحملهَا على الحقيقةِ لا على المجازِ إلَّا أنَّهم لا يكيِّفونَ شيئًا منْ ذلكَ»[3].
قالَ الذهبيُّ معقبًا: صدقَ والله، فإنَّ منْ تأوَّلَ سائرَ الصفاتِ، وحملَ ما وردَ منها على مجازِ الكلامِ، أدَّاهُ ذلكَ السلبُ إلى تعطيلِ الرَّبِّ، وأنْ يُشابه المعدومَ، كما نُقِلَ عنْ حماد بن زيد أنَّهُ قال: «مثَلُ الجهميَّةِ، كقومٍ قالوا: في دارنا نخلة، قيل: لها سعفٌ؟ قالوا: لا، قيلَ: فلها كَرَبٌ؟ قالوا: لا، قيل: لها رطبٌ وقِنْوٌ؟ قالوا: لا، قيلَ: فلها ساقٌ؟ قالوا: لا، قيل: فما في داركم نخلة»[4].
(قلت): كذلكَ هؤلاء النُّفاة قالوا: إلهنا الله تعالى، وهو لا في زمانٍ ولا في مكانٍ، ولا يرى... وقالوا: سبحانَ المنزَّه عن الصفاتِ! بلْ نقولُ: سبحان الله العلي العظيم السميع البصير المريد، الذي كلَّمَ موسى تكليمًا، واتخذَ إبراهيمَ خليلًا، ويُرى في الآخرة، المتَّصف بما وصفَ بهِ نفسهُ، ووصفه بهِ رسله، المنزَّه عنْ سماتِ المخلوقينَ، وعنْ جحدِ الجاحدينَ، ليس كمثلهِ شيءٌ وهو السميع البصير[5].
وقالَ الحافظُ الإمامُ أبو أحمد بن علي بن محمد القصَّاب رحمه الله (400هـ): « كلُّ صِفَةٍ وَصَفَ اللهُ بها نفسَه، أو وَصَفَهُ بها نبيُّه، فهي صفةٌ حقيقيةٌ لا مجازًا»[6].
قال الذهبيُّ رحمه الله معقِّبًا: «نعمْ لوْ كانتْ صفاتُه مجازًا لَتَحَتَّمَ تأويلُهَا ولقيلَ: معنى البصرِ كذا، ومعنى السَّمعِ كذا، ومعنى الحياةِ كذا، ولفُسِّرَت بغيرِ السَّابقِ إلى الأفهامِ، فلمَّا كانَ مذهبُ السَّلفِ إمرارهَا بلا تأويلٍ عُلِمَ أنَّها غيرُ محمولةٍ على المَجَازِ وأنَّها حَقٌّ بَيِّنٌ»[7].
وقال رحمه الله: «إنَّ النُّصوصَ في الصفاتِ واضحةٌ، ولو كانتِ الصفاتُ تُردُّ إلى المجازِ، لبطلَ أنْ تكونَ صفاتٍ لله، وإنَّما الصفةُ تابعةٌ للموصوفِ، فهو موجودٌ حقيقةً لا مجازًا، وصفاتهُ ليستْ مجازًا، فإذا كانَ لا مثلَ لهُ ولا نظيرَ لزمَ أنْ يكونَ لا مِثْلَ لها»[8].
الثاني:
معلومٌ باتِّفاقِ العقلاءِ: أنَّ المخاطبَ المبيِّنَ إذا تكلَّمَ بالمجازِ المخالفِ للحقيقةِ، والباطنِ المخالفِ للظاهرِ، فلا بدَّ أنْ يقرِنَ بخطابهِ ما يدلُّ على إرادةِ المعنى المجازيِّ؛ فإذا كانَ الرسولُ صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي بعثَ بأفصحِ اللُّغاتِ وأبينِ الألسنةِ والعباراتِ - المبلِّغُ المبيِّنُ الذي بيَّنَ للنَّاسِ ما نزِّلَ إليهم تكلَّمَ بالكلامِ الذي يفهمُ منهُ معنًى وأعادهُ مرَّاتٍ كثيرةٍ؛ وخاطبَ بهِ الخلقَ كلَّهم وفيهم الذكيُّ والبليدُ، والفقيهُ وغيرُ الفقيهِ، وقدْ أوجبَ عليهم أنْ يتدبَّروا ذلكَ الخطابَ ويعقلوهُ، ويتفكَّروا فيه ويعتقدوا موجبهُ، ثمَّ أوجبَ أنْ لا يعتقدوا بهذا الخطابِ شيئًا منْ ظاهرهِ[9]؛ وهو «يعلمُ أنَّ المرادَ بالكلامِ خلافُ مفهومهِ ومقتضاهُ، كانَ عليهِ أنْ يقرِنَ بخطابهِ ما يصرفُ القلوبَ عنْ فهمِ المعنى الذي لم يردْ؛ لا سيَّما إذا كانَ باطلًا لا يجوزُ اعتقادهُ في الله، فإنَّ عليهِ أنْ ينهاهم عنْ أنْ يعتقدوا في الله ما لا يجوزُ اعتقادهُ إذا كان ذلكَ مخوفًا عليهم؛ ولوْ لمْ يخاطبهمْ بما يدلُّ على ذلكَ، فكيفَ إذا كانَ خطابهُ هو الذي يدلُّهم على ذلكَ الاعتقادِ الذي تقولُ النُّفاةُ: هو اعتقادٌ باطلٌ؟!.
فكيفَ يجوزُ أنْ يعلِّمنا نبيُّنا صلى الله عليه وسلم كلَّ شيءٍ حتَّى «الخراءةَ» ويقولُ: «ما بَقِيَ شَيءٌ يُقَرِّبُ مِنَ الجَنَّةِ،ويُبَ  اعِدُ مِنَ النَّارِ، إلَّا وقَدْ بُيِّنَ لَكُم»[10] ويقولُ: «لقدْ تَرَكْتُكُم على مِثْلِ البَيْضَاءِ لَيْلُها كَنَهَارِهَا لا يزيغُ عنها إلا هَالِكٌ»[11] ثمَّ يتركُ الكتابَ المنزلَ عليهِ وسنَّتهُ الغرَّاءَ مملؤةٌ ممَّا يزعمُ الخصمُ أنَّ ظاهرهُ تشبيهٌ وتجسيمٌ، وأنَّ اعتقادَ ظاهرهِ ضلالٌ، وهو لا يبيِّنُ ذلكَ ولا يوضِّحُه؟!»[12].
الثالثُ:
إنَّ لفظَ «العليِّ» و«العلوِّ» لمْ يستعملْ في القرآنِ عندَ الإطلاقِ في مجرَّدِ القدرةِ، ولا في مجرَّدِ الفضيلةِ. ولفظُ «العلوِّ» يتضمنُ الاستعلاءَ، وغيرَ ذلكَ مِنَ الأفعال إذا عديَ بحرفِ الاستعلاء دلَّ على العلوِّ، كقوله: {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ} [السجدة: 4] فهو يدلُّ على علوِّهِ على العرشِ[13].
الرابعُ:
أنَّ القائلَ إِذَا قالَ: الذهبُ فوقَ الفضَّةِ قدْ أحالَ المخاطَبَ عَلَى مَا يفهَمُ مِنْ هَذَا السِّياقِ والمعتد بأمرينِ عُهِدَ تساويهما فِي المكانِ وتفاوتهما فِي المكانةِ فانصرفَ الخطابُ إلى مَا يعرفهُ السَّامعُ، وَلاَ يلتبسُ عَلَيهِ. فهل لأحدٍ منْ أهلِ الإسلامِ وغيرهم عهدَ بمثلِ ذلكَ فِي فوقيَّةِ الرَّبِّ تعالى حتَّى ينصرفَ فهمُ السَّامعِ إليهَا.
الخامسُ:
أنَّ الفِطَرَ والعقولَ والشَّرائعَ وجميعَ كتبِ الله المنزلةِ عَلَى خلافِ ذلكَ وأنَّه سبحانه وتعالى فوقَ العالمِ بذاتهِ، فالخطابُ بفوقيَّتهِ ينصرفُ إلى مَا استقرَّ فِي الفطرِ والعقولِ والكتبِ السَّماويةِ.
السادسُ:
أنَّ هَذَا المجازَ لَوْ صُرِّحَ بهِ فِي حقِّ الله كانَ قبيحًا، فإنَّ ذلك إنَّما يقالُ فِي المتقاربينِ فِي المنزلةِ وأحدُهما أفضلُ مِنَ الآخرِ، وأمَّا إِذَا لمْ يتقاربا بوجهٍ فإنَّهُ لا يصحُّ فيهما ذلكَ، وإذا كانَ يقبحُ كلَّ القبحِ أنْ تقولَ: «الجوهرُ فوقَ قشرِ البَصلِ» وإِذَا قلتَ ذلكَ ضحكتْ منكَ العقلاءُ للتَّفاوتِ العظيمِ الَّذي بينهما، فالتَّفاوتُ الَّذي بينَ الخالقِ والمخلوقِ أعظمُ وأعظمُ، وفي مثلِ هَذَا قِيلَ شعرًا:
ألم تَرَ أنَّ السيفَ ينْقُـصُ قَـدْرُهُ           إ ِذَا قِيلَ إنَّ السيفَ أمضى من العصا
السابعُ: أنَّ الرَّبَّ سبحانه وتعالى لم يمتدحْ نفسَهُ فِي كتابهِ وَلاَ عَلَى لسانِ رسولهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنَّه أفضلُ مِنَ العرشِ، وأنَّ رتبتهُ فوقَ رتبةِ العرشِ، وأنَّهُ خيرٌ مِنَ السَّماواتِ والعرشِ. وهذا ممَّا تنفرُ منهُ العقولُ السَّليمةُ، وتشمئزُ منهُ القلوبُ الصَّحيحةُ. فإنَّ قولَ القائلِ ابتداءً: الله خيرٌ منْ عبادهِ، أو خيرٌ منْ عرشهِ، منْ جنسِ قولهِ: الشمسُ أضوأُ مِنَ السِّراجِ، والسَّماءُ أعلى مِنْ سقفِ الدَّارِ، والجبلُ أثقلُ مِنَ الحصى، ورسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضلُ منْ فلانٍ اليهوديِّ، وليسَ في ذلكَ تمجيدٌ، ولا تعظيمٌ، ولا مدحٌ؛ بلْ هوَ منْ أرذلِ الكلامِ، وأسْمجهِ، وأهْجَنِهِ! فكيفَ يليقُ حملُ الكلامِ المجيدِ عليه؟! وحيثُ وردَ ذلكَ فِي الكتابِ فإنَّما هو فِي سياق الرَّدِّ لمنْ سوَّى بينهُ وبينَ غيرهِ في العبادةِ والتألُّهِ، فبيَّن سبحانه وتعالى أنَّه خيرٌ منْ تلكَ الآلهةِ كقولهِ: {آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} [النمل: 59] وقولهِ: {أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ} [يوسف: 39] وقولِ السَّحرةِ: {وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى} [طه: 73].
فهذا السِّياقُ يقالُ في مثلهِ: إنَّ الله خيرٌ ممَّا سواهُ مِنَ الآلهةِ الباطلةِ، وأمَّا بعدَ أنْ يذكرَ أنَّهُ مالكُ الكائناتِ كما في قوله تعالى: {وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ} [البقرة: 255] ويقالُ مَعَ ذلكَ: هوَ أفضلُ منْ مخلوقاتهِ، وأعظمُ منْ مصنوعاتهِ فهذا ينزَّهُ عنهُ كلامُ الله[14]. وَلاَ يصحُّ إلحاقُ هَذَا بذلكَ، وَلاَ يُنكرُ هَذَا إلَّا غبيٌّ.
الثامنُ:
أنَّ هَذَا المجازَ محتملٌ إذا كانَ هناكَ مقارنةٌ في الصِّفاتِ بينَ مخلوقٍ ومخلوقٍ، كما في قولهِ تعالى لموسى عليه السلام: {لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الأَعْلَى} [طه: 68]، وكما في قولهِ تعالى للمؤمنينَ: {وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ *} [آل عمران: 139] وكما في قولهِ تعالى: {وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ} [الأعراف: 127] فذلكَ لأنَّه قدْ عُلِمَ أنَّهم جميعًا مستقرُّونَ عَلَى الأرضِ فهيَ فوقيَّةُ قهرٍ وغلبةٍ، لمْ يلزمْ مثلهُ فِي قوله: {وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ} [الأنعام: 18 و16] إذْ قدْ عُلِمَ بالضَّرورةِ أنَّهُ وعبادَهُ ليسوا مستوينِ فِي مكانٍ واحدٍ حتىَّ تكونَ فوقيَّةَ قهرٍ وغلبةٍ.
التاسعُ:
هبْ أنَّ هَذَا يحتملُ فِي مثلِ قولهِ: {وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ} [يوسف: 76] لدلالةِ السِّياقِ والقرائنِ المقترنةِ باللَّفظِ عَلَى فوقيَّةِ الرُّتبةِ، ولكنْ هَذَا إنَّما يأتي مجرَّدًا عنْ «مِنْ» وَلاَ يستعملُ مقرونًا بـ«مِنْ» فلا يُعْرَفُ فِي اللُّغةِ البتَّة أنْ يقالَ: الذَّهبُ مِنْ فوقِ الفضَّةِ، وَلاَ عالمٌ مِنْ فوقِ الجاهلِ، وقدْ جاءتْ فوقيَّةُ الرَّبِّ مقرونةً بـ «منْ» كقولهِ تعالى: {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ *} [النحل: 50] فهذا صريحٌ فِي فوقيَّةِ الذَّاتِ؛ وَلاَ يصِحُّ حملهُ عَلَى فوقيَّةِ الرتبةِ؛ لأنَّ الظرفَ (فوق) جاءَ في هذهِ الآيةِ مقيَّدًا بحرفِ الجرِّ (مِنْ)، والظُّروفُ المقيَّدةُ في اللُّغةِ العربيةِ مثلُ (منْ فوقِ) و(منْ تحتِ) لا تعني إلَّا معاني الظُّروفِ الحقيقيَّةِ لا المجازيةِ، وتختلفُ عنْ جميعِ الظُّروفِ التي تأتي غيرَ مقيَّدةٍ مثل (فوق) و(تحت) التي قد تعني الحقيقةَ أوالمجازَ أو كليهما معًا، ويحدِّدُ ذلكَ القرآنُ. انظر مثلًا قوله تعالى: {فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّقْفُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ} [النحل: 26] {تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْ فَوْقِهِنَّ} [الشورى: 5]، {وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا} [فصلت: 10]، {لَهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمِنْ تَحْتِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ} [الزمر: 16]. {لَهُمْ غُرَفٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا غُرَفٌ مَبْنِيَّةٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ} [الزمر: 20]. {يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحَابٌ} [النور: 40]. {وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ} [الزخرف: 51]. {فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا} [مريم: 24]. {قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]. {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ} [النحل: 50].
العاشرُ:
إذا كان العلوُّ والفوقيَّةُ صفةَ كمالٍ لا نقصَ فيه وَلاَ يستلزمُ نقصًا وَلاَ يوجبُ محذورًا وَلاَ يخالفُ كتابًا وَلاَ سنَّةً وَلاَ إجماعًا فنفيُ حقيقتِهَا عينُ الباطلِ... فلو لم يقبلِ العلوَّ والفوقيَّةَ لكانَ كلُّ عالٍ عَلَى غيرهِ أكملَ منهُ. فإنَّ في المخلوقاتِ ما يوصفُ بالعلوِّ دونَ السُّفولِ كالسَّمواتِ، وما كان موصوفًا بالعلوِّ دونَ السُّفولِ كانَ أفضلَ ممَّا لا يوصفُ بالعلوِّ[15] والخالقُ أكملُ مِنَ المخلوقِ. فكيفَ تكونُ المخلوقاتُ أكملَ مِنَ الخالقِ سبحانه وتعالى؟![16].
فأنتم لم ترضوا أنْ تجعلوا علوَّ الله أكملَ منْ علوِّ غيرهِ، ولا جعلتموه مثلَ علوِّهِ؛ بل جعلتم علوَّ الغيرِ أكملَ منْ علوِّهِ، وهو يحتاجُ إلى ذلكَ الغيرِ الذي هو مستغنٍ عنهُ، وكلُّ هذا إفكٌ وبهتانٌ عظيمٌ على ربِّ العالمينَ[17].
الحادي عَشَرَ:
أنَّهُ لَوْ كانتْ فوقيَّتهُ سبحانه وتعالى مجازًا لا حقيقةَ لها، لمْ يُتصرَّف فِي أنواعِهَا وأقسامها ولوازمِهَا، ولم يُتوسَّع فيهَا غايةَ التَّوسُّعِ؛ فإنَّ فوقيَّةَ الرُّتبةِ والفضيلةِ لا يُتصرَّفُ فِي تنويعها إلَّا بما شاكلَ معناهَا نحو قولنا: هَذَا خيرٌ منْ هَذَا وأفضلُ وأجلُّ وأعلى قيمةً ونحو ذلكَ.
وأمَّا فوقيَّةُ الذَّاتِ فإنَّها تتنوعُ بحسبِ معناها فيقالُ فيها: استوى، ويعرجُ إليه كذا، ويصعدُ إليه وينزلُ مِنْ عندهِ، ورفيعُ الدرجاتِ، وتُرفعُ إليه الأيدي، وأنَّ عبادهُ يخافونهُ مِنْ فوقهم، وأنَّهُ ينزلُ إلى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا، وأنَّ عبادَهُ المؤمنينَ إِذَا نظروا إليه فِي الجنَّةِ رفعوا رؤوسهم. فهذهِ لوازمُ أنواعِ فوقيَّةِ الذَّاتِ لا أنواع فوقيَّة الفضيلةِ والمرتبةِ.
ومنْ تأمَّلَ هَذَا عرفَ أنَّ النُّفاةَ أفسدوا اللُّغةَ والفطرةَ والعقلَ والشَّرعَ.
الثاني عَشَرَ:
أنَّهُ لَوْ كانتْ فوقيَّةُ الرَّبِّ تبارك وتعالى مجازًا لا حقيقةَ لها، لكانَ إطلاقُ القولِ بأنَّهُ ليسَ فوقَ العرشِ وَلاَ استوى عَلَيهِ وَلاَ هو العليُّ وَلاَ الرفيعُ وَلاَ هو فِي السَّمَاءِ، أصحُّ منْ إطلاقِ ذلكَ، وأدنى الأحوالِ أنْ يصحَّ النَّفيُ كَمَا يصحُّ الإطلاقُ المجازيُّ. ومعلومٌ قطعًا أنَّ إطلاقَ هَذَا النفيَ تكذيبٌ صريحٌ لله ولرسولهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو كانتْ هذهِ الإطلاقاتُ إنَّما هي عَلَى سبيلِ المجازِ لم يكنْ فِي نفيهَا محذورٌ لا سيَّما ونفيهَا ( عندَ المعطِّلةِ ) عينُ التنزيهِ والتَّعظيمِ[18].
قالَ شيخُ الاسلامِ رحمه الله: «كلُّ منْ أنْكَرَ أنْ يكونَ اللَّفظُ حقيقةً لزمهُ جوازُ إطلاقِ نفيهِ. فمنْ أنكرَ أنْ يكونَ استوى على عرشِهِ حقيقةً، فإنَّهُ يقولُ: ليسَ الرحمنُ على العرشِ استوى، كما أنَّ منْ قالَ: إنَّ لفظَ الأسدِ للرَّجلِ الشجاعِ والحمارِ للبليدِ ليسَ بحقيقةٍ، فإنَّهُ يلزمهُ صحةَ نفيِهِ. فيقولُ: هذا ليسَ بأسدٍ، ولا بحمارٍ، ولكنَّهُ آدميٌّ»[19].
الثالثُ عَشَرَ:
إنَّ الجهميَّةَ المعطِّلةَ معترفونَ بوصفهِ تَعَالَى بعلوِّ القهرِ وعلوِّ القدرِ، وإنَّ ذَلِكَ كمالٌ لاَ نقصٌ، فإنَّهُ منْ لوازمِ ذاتهِ، فيقالُ: مَا أثبتم بِهِ هذينِ النوعينِ مِنَ العلوِّ والفوقيَّةِ هُوَ بعينهِ حجةُ خصومكم عليكم فِي إثبات علوِّ الذَّاتِ لَهُ سُبْحَانهُ، وَمَا نفيتمْ بِهِ علوَّ الذَّاتِ يلزمكم أَنْ تنفوا بِهِ ذينك الوجهينِ من العلوِّ، فأحدُ الأمرينِ لازمٌ لكم وَلاَ بدَّ، إمَّا أَنْ تثبتوا لَهُ سبحانه وتعالى العلوَّ المطلقَ منْ كلِّ جهةٍ ذاتًا وقهرًا وقدرًا، وإمَّا أَنْ تنفوا ذَلِكَ كلَّهُ، فإنَّكم إنَّما نفيتم علوَّ ذاتهِ سبحانه وتعالى بناءً عَلَى لزومِ التَّجسيمِ، وَهُوَ لازمٌ لكم فيما أثبتموهُ منْ وجهي العلوِّ، فإنَّ الذَّاتَ القاهرةَ لغيرهَا الَّتِي هِيَ أعلى قدرًا منْ غيرهَا إنْ لَمْ يُعْقَلْ كونها غيرُ جسمٍ لزمكم التَّجسيمُ، وإنْ عقلَ كونها غير جسمٍ فكيفَ لاَ يعقل أَنْ تكونَ الذَّاتُ العاليةُ عَلَى سائرِ الذَّواتِ غيرَ جسمٍ؟! وكيفَ لزمَ التَّجسيمُ مِنْ هَذَا العلوِّ ولمْ يلزمْ منْ ذَلِكَ العلوِّ؟![20].
الرابعُ عَشَر:
لَوْ كانتْ فوقيَّةُ الرَّبِّ تبارك وتعالى مجازًا لا حقيقةَ لها، وأنَّ الحقَّ فِي أقوالِ النُّفاةِ المعطِّلينَ، وأنَّ تأويلاتهم هي المرادةُ منْ هذهِ النُّصوصِ، يلزمُ منْ ذلكَ أحدُ محاذيرَ ثلاثةٍ لا بدَّ منها أو منْ بعضِها وهيَ: القدحُ فِي علمِ المتكلِّمِ بها. أو فِي بيانِهِ. أو فِي نصحِهِ.
وتقريرُ ذلكَ أنْ يقالَ:
إمَّا أنْ يكونَ المتكلِّمُ بهذه النُّصوصِ عالمًا أنَّ الحقَّ فِي تأويلاتِ النُّفاةِ المعطِّلينَ أوْ لا يعلمُ ذلكَ.
فإنْ لم يعلمْ ذلكَ، كانَ قدحًا فِي علمهِ.
وإنْ كانَ عالمًا أنَّ الحقَّ فِيهَا فلا يخلو إمَّا أنْ يكونَ قادرًا عَلَى التعبيرِ بعباراتهم - التي هي تنزيهٌ للهِ بزعمهم عَنِ التَّشبيهِ والتَّمثيلِ والتَّجسيمِ، وأنَّه لا يعرفُ الله منْ لم ينزِّههُ بها - أو لا يكونُ قادرًا عَلَى تلكَ العباراتِ.
فإنْ لمْ يكنْ قادرًا على التعبيرِ بذلكَ، لزمَ القدحُ فِي فصاحتهِ، وكانَ ورثةُ المعتزلةِ والجهميَّةِ، أفصحَ منهُ، وأحسنَ بيانًا وتعبيرًا عَنِ الحقِّ.
وإنْ كانَ قادرًا عَلَى ذلكَ، ولمْ يتكلَّمْ بهِ، وتكلَّم دائمًا بخلافهِ وما يناقضهُ، كانَ ذلكَ قدحًا فِي نصحهِ.
وقدْ وصفَ اللهُ رسلَهُ بكمالِ النُّصحِ والبيانِ، فقال سبحانه وتعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ} [إبراهيم: 4]، وقال سبحانه وتعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ} [النحل: 44] وأخبرَ عنْ رسلهِ عليهم السلام بأنَّهم أنصحُ النَّاسِ لأممهم قالَ عزَّ وجلَّ: {ياقَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالاَتِ رَبِّي وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ} [الأعراف: 93] وقالَ سبحانه وتعالى: {وَأَنْصَحُ لَكُمْ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ} [الأعراف: 62] وقال عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَأَنَا لَكُمْ نَاصِحٌ أَمِينٌ} [الأعراف: 68].
فمع النُّصحِ والبيانِ والمعرفةِ التَّامةِ، كيفَ يكونُ مذهبُ النُّفاةِ المعطِّلةِ أصحابُ التَّحريفِ هوَ الصَّوابُ وقولُ أهلِ الإثباتِ أتباعِ القرآنِ والسنَّةِ باطلًا؟![21].
قالَ ابنُ القيِّم رحمه الله:
فَسَلِ المُعَطِّلَ عَنْ ثَلاثِ مَسَائِلَ                تَقْضِي عَلَى التَعْطيلِ بالبُطْلاَنِ
مَاذَا تقُولُ أَكَانَ يَعْرِفُ رَبَّهُ                   هَذَا الرَّسُولُ حَقِيقَةَ العُرْفَانِ
أَمْ لاَ وَهَلْ كَانَتْ نَصيحَتُهُ لَنَا                كُلَّ النَّصِيحَةِ لَيْسَ بالخَوَّانِ
أَمْ لاَ وَهَلْ حَازَ البلاغَةَ كلَّهَا                 فَاللَّفْظُ والمَعْنَى لَهُ طَوْعَانِ
فَإِذَا انْتَهَتْ هَذي الثلاثَةُ فِيهِ كَا              مِلَةً مُبرَّأةً مِنَ النُّقْصَانِ
فَلأيِّ شَيءٍ عَاشَ فِينَا كَاتمًا                   للنَّفْيِ والتَّعْطِيلِ فِي الأَزْمَانِ
بَلْ مُفْصِحًَا بِالضدِّ مِنْهُ حَقِيقَةَ الـ           إفْصَاحِ مُوَضَّحَةً بِكلِّ بَيَانِ
وَلأيِّ شَيْءٍ لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ بِالَّذِي                صَرَّحْتُمُ فِي رَبِّنَا الرَّحمَنِ
ألِعَجْزِهِ عَنْ ذَاكَ أَمْ تَقْصِيرِهِ                   فِي النُّصْحِ أمْ لِخَفَاءِ هَذَا الشَّانِ
حَاشَاهُ بَلْ ذَا وَصْفُكُمْ يَا أُمَّة التـَّ            ـعْطِيلِ لاَ المَبْعُوثِ بالْقُرْآنِ
وَلأيِّ شَيْءٍ كَانَ يَذْكُرُ ضِدَّ ذَا               فِي كُلِّ مُجْتَمَعٍ وَكُلِّ زَمَانِ
أَتَـرَاهُ أَصْبَحَ عَاجِزًَا عَنْ قَوْلِـه اسْـ                ـتَـوْلَـى وَيَنْـزِلُ أمـرُهُ وَفُـلاَنِ[22]
ومعنى هذا الكلامِ: أنَّ الرسولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كانَ أعلمَ الخلقِ بالحقِّ، و«كانتْ نصيحتهُ لأمَّتهِ كاملةً تامَّةً لا يمكنُ أنْ يساويهُ فيهَا أحدٌ، وكانَ فصيحًا بليغًا مقْتدرًا على التعبيرِ عَنِ المعاني المقْصودةِ بالألفاظِ الجليةِ الفصيحةِ - فمعاني كلامهِ أجلُّ المعاني، وألفاظُه أفْصحُ الألفاظِ - كانَ منْ أعْظمِ المحالِ أنْ يكتمَ ما يجبُ لله مِنَ العلوِّ والفوقيَّةِ وصفاتِ الكمالِ ويفْصحُ بضدِّ ذلكَ.
بلْ لمَّا كانَ صلى الله عليه وسلم كاملَ العلمِ برَبِّهِ وبدينهِ فهوَ أعلمُ الخلقِ وأخْشاهم لربِّهِ وكانَ بالمؤمنينَ رحيمًا أرْحمُ بهمْ منْ آبائهم وأمَّهاتهم وأنفسهم وأبلغُ الخلقِ وأقْدرهم على التعبيرِ عَنِ المعاني النافعةِ، علَّمهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لمْ يكونوا يعلمونَ، وقدْ بيَّن للنَّاس جميعَ ما يحتاجونَ إليهِ، خصوصًا الأمورَ المهمَّةَ والعقائدَ الدينيَّةَ والأصولَ الإيمانيَّةَ؛ فلو كانَ الحقُّ فيما يقولهُ النُّفاةُ والنَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لمْ يصرِّحْ بشيءٍ منهُ؛ بلْ صرَّحَ بضدِّهِ وجعلَ الأمْرَ موكولًا لعقولِ النَّاس وآرائهمْ الضعيفةِ لزمَ انْتفاءُ هذهِ الأمورِ الثلاثةِ كلِّهَا، وهذا لا يفوهُ بهِ مسْلمٌ يؤمنُ بالله ورسولهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم»[23].
وفي ذلكَ بلاغٌ لمنْ تدبَّر، وكفايةٌ لمنِ استبصرَ إنْ شاءَ الله تعالى.
ومنْ تدبَّرَ ما كتبناهُ، وأعطى منْ قلبهِ النَّصَفَةَ، وأعرضَ عنْ هواه، واستمعَ وأصغى بقلبٍ حاضرٍ، وكانَ مسترشدًا مهتدياَ، ولمْ يكنْ متعنِّتًا، وأمدَّهُ اللهُ بنورِ اليقينِ، عرفَ صحَّةَ جميعِ ما قلناهُ، ولمْ يخف عليهِ شيءٌ منْ ذلكَ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ: {مَنْ يَشَإِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} [الأنعام: 39][24].

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]    الكافية الشافية (ص106).
[2]    الرسالة الوافية (ص254 - 255).
[3]    التمهيد (7/145).
[4]    أخرجه ابن شاهين في الكتاب اللطيف (ص79) وذكره الأصبهاني في «الحجة» (1/441).
[5]    العلو (2/1326 - 1327).
[6]    تذكرة الحفاظ (3/338 - 339).
[7]    تذكرة الحفاظ (3/338 - 339).
[8]    العلو (2/1304).
[9]    مجموع الفتاوى (6/355 - 362).
[10]  رواه الطبراني في «المعجم الكبير» (2/155 - 156) (1647) بلفظ: وصححه المحدث الألباني رحمه الله في «الصحيحة» (1803).
[11]  رواه ابن ماجه (43)، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح سنن ابن ماجه» (41).
[12]  مجموع الفتاوى (6/367 - 369) بتصرف يسير.
[13]  مجموع الفتاوى (16/359).
[14]  الصواعق (ص1373).
[15]  مجموع الفتاوى (16/102).
[16]  درء تعارض العقل والنقل (7/18).
[17]  بيان تلبيس الجهمية (2/287).
[18]  مختصر الصواعق (2/216).
[19]  مجموع الفتاوى (3/219).
[20]  الصواعق (ص1324 - 1325).
[21]  الصواعق (1/324 - 326).
[22]  الكافية الشافية في الانتصار للفرقة الناجية (ص137).
[23]  توضيح الكافية الشافية (ص337 - 338).
[24]  الحجة في بيان المحجة (2/229 - 230).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض الثاني: قولهم بأن آيات الصفات من المتشابه الذي لا يعرف معناه 

اعلمْ رحمكَ الله بأنَّ أهلَ الكلامِ جعلوا آياتِ الصفاتِ مِنَ المتشابَهِ التي لا يعلمُ معناها إلَّا الله سبحانه وتعالى.
وهذا افتراءٌ قبيحٌ، وبهتٌ صريحٌ، وكذبٌ شنيعٌ، وتقوُّلٌ فظيعٌ، وضلالٌ وإضْلالٌ. وهذا يتبيَّنُ منْ وجوهٍ:
الوجهُ الأولُ:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى قالَ في كتابهِ العزيزِ: {أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا *} [محمد: 24]، وقال تعالى: {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الألْبَابِ *} [ص: 29]، وقال تبارك وتعالى: {أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُوا الْقَوْلَ أَمْ جَاءَهُمْ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَاءَهُمْ الأَوَّلِينَ *} [المؤمنون: 68]، وقال تعالى: {أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا *} [النساء: 82].
فالله سبحانه وتعالى «قدْ أمرَ بتدبُّر القرآنِ مطلقًا، ولم يستثن منهُ شيئًا لا يتدبَّر، ولا قالَ: لا تدبَّروا المتشابه، والتدبُّر بدونِ الفهمِ ممتنعٌ، ولو كانَ مِنَ القرآنِ ما لا يُتَدبَّر لم يعرفْ، فإنَّ الله لم يميِّز المتشابه بحدٍ ظاهرٍ حتَّى يجتنبَ تدبُّرُه»[1].
الثاني:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى وصفَ القرآنَ بأنَّه: {وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [يونس: 57]، ووصفهُ بقوله: {قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ} [المائدة: 15]، وقالَ تعالى: {إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ} [الإسراء: 9].
فلمَّا أخبرَ سبحانه وتعالى بأنَّ القرآنَ شفاءٌ، وهدىً، ورحمةٌ، ونورٌ، ومبينٌ، ولم يستثنِ منهُ شيئًا دلَّ على أنَّهُ كلَّهُ كذلكَ، وأنَّهُ ممَّا يمكنُ فهمُ معناه، ولو لمْ يمكنْ فهمُ معناه لمْ تتحقَّقْ فيهِ هذهِ الصفاتُ[2].
الثالثُ:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى قال: {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ *} [يوسف: 2]، وقال: {إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ *} [الزخرف: 3].
فبيَّن سبحانهُ أنَّهُ أنزلهُ عربيًّا ليعقلَ، والعقلُ لا يكونُ إلَّا معَ العلمِ بمعانيه[3].
الرابعُ:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى قال: {وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِيُّونَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ *} [البقرة: 78].
فالله تعالى قدْ ذَمَّ هؤلاءِ الذينَ لا يعرفونَ الكتابَ إلَّا تلاوةً دونَ فهمِ معانيهِ، كما ذمَّ الذين يحرِّفون الكلمَ عنْ مواضعهِ منْ بعد ما عقلوهُ وهم يعلمونَ، فإنَّه سبحانه وتعالى قالَ عقبَ الآيةِ السابقةِ: {فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيدِيهِمْ وَوَيلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ *} [البقرة: 79].
فهذا يدلُّ على أنَّ كلا النوعينِ مذمومٌ: الجاهلُ الذي لا يفهمُ معاني النُّصوصِ، والكاذبُ الذي يحرِّفُ الكلمَ عنْ مواضعهِ[4].
والمقصودُ أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى ذمَّ منْ لا يعرفُ منْ كتابهِ إلَّا مجرَّد التلاوةِ دونَ فقهٍ ولا فهمٍ لمعانيهِ، وأنَّ ذلكَ منْ خصالِ اليهودِ.
ولذلكَ فإنَّ الله تعالى يقولُ: {وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَسْتُورًا * وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا} [الإسراء: 45 - 46].
وقال تعالى: {فَمَالِ هَؤُلاَءِ الْقَوْمِ لاَ يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا} [النساء: 78].
فلو «كان المؤمنون لا يفقهونهُ أيضًا لكانوا مشاركينَ للكفَّارِ والمنافقينَ فيما ذمَّهمُ الله تعالى بهِ»[5].
الخامسُ:
أنَّهُ تعالى ذمَّ منْ لمْ يكنْ حظُّهُ مِنَ السَّماعِ إلَّا سماع الصَّوتِ دونَ فهمِ المعنى واتِّباعهِ، فقالَ: {وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لاَ يَسْمَعُ إِلَّا دُعَاءً وَنِدَاءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ *} [البقرة: 171]، وقالَ تعالى: {أَمْ تَحْسَبُ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ أَوْ يَعْقِلُونَ إِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا *} [الفرقان: 44]، وقال تعالى: {وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ حَتَّى إِذَا خَرَجُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ قَالُوا لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ مَاذَا قَالَ آنِفًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ *} [محمد: 16].
فمنْ جعلَ السَّابقينَ الأوَّلِينَ مِنَ المهاجرينَ والأنصارِ والتَّابعينَ لهم بإحسانٍ غير عالمين بمعاني القرآن جعلهم بمنزلةِ الكفَّارِ والمنافقينَ فيما ذمَّهم الله تعالى عليه[6].
السادسُ:
أنَّ الله تعالى قالَ: {أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَرَحْمَةً وَذِكْرَى} [العنكبوت: 51]، وقال تعالى: {قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا} [النساء: 174].
ولوْ لمْ يكنِ القرآنُ مفهومًا ومعلومًا لمْ يكنْ كافيًا ولمْ يكنْ برهانًا.
قالَ ابنُ القيِّم رحمه الله: ومِنَ المحالِ أن يكونَ الكتابُ الذي يخالفهُ صريحُ العقلِ كافيًا، وإنما يكون كافيًا لمنْ قدَّمهُ على كلِّ معقولٍ ورأيٍّ وقياسٍ وذوقٍ، وحقيقةٍ وسياسةٍ، فهذا الكتابُ في حقِّهِ كافٍ لهُ، كما أنَّهُ إنَّما يكونُ رحمةً وذكرى لهُ دونَ غيرهِ، وأمَّا منْ أعرضَ عنهُ أو عارضهُ بآراءِ الرجالِ فليس بكافٍ لهُ ولا هو في حقِّهِ هدًى ولا رحمةً، بلْ هوَ مِنَ الذين آمنوا بالباطلِ وكفروا بالله[7].
السابعُ:
قولُهُ تعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [النحل: 44].
فإنَّهُ يدلُّ على أنَّهُ يبيِّنُ للنَّاسِ جميعَ ما نُزِّلَ إليهم فيكونُ جميعُ المنزل مبينًا عنه يمكنُ معرفتهُ وفهمهُ، وقولُهُ تعالى: {وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [النحل: 44] يدلُّ على ذلكَ، فإنَّ التفكُّرَ طريقٌ إلى العلمِ وما لا يمكنُ العلمُ بهِ لا يؤمرَ بالتفكُّرِ فيهِ.
الثامنُ:
قولُهُ تعالى: {اتَّبِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ *} [الأعراف: 3]، وقولُهُ تعالى: {اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ} [الأنعام: 106].
ومعلومٌ أنَّ اتباعَ ما أمرهم الله تعالى مِنَ الكتاب والحكمة إنَّما يمكنُ بعدَ فهمهِ وتصوُّرِ معناه، ومَا كانَ مِنَ الكلامِ لا يمكنُ أحدًا فهمهُ لمْ يمكن اتباعهُ، بلْ كانَ الذي يسمعهُ كالذي لا يسمعُ إلَّا دعاءً ونداءً، وإنَّما الاتباعُ لمعاني الكلامِ.
التاسعُ:
قولُهُ تعالى: {كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ} [البقرة: 213].
ومعلومٌ أنَّ حكمَ الله بالكتابِ أو حكمَ الكتابِ بين المختلفين لا يمكنُ إلَّا إذا عرفوا ما حكمَ بهِ مِنَ الكتابِ، وما تضمَّنهُ الكتابُ مِنَ الحكمِ، وذلكَ إنَّما يمكنُ إذا كانَ ممَّا يمكنُ فهمُ معناهُ وتصوُّرُ المرادُ بهِ دونَ ما يمتنعُ ذلكَ منهُ.
العاشرُ:
قولُهُ تعالى: {وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَقَالُوا لَوْلاَ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ} [فصلت: 44].
قال المفسِّرونَ: لو جعلهُ قرآنًا أعجميًا لأنكروا ذلكَ، وقالوا: هلَّا بَيَّنْتَ آياتهِ بلغةِ العربِ لنفهمهُ، أقرآنٌ أعجميٌّ ورسولٌ عربيٌّ؟![8].
فقدْ بيَّن سبحانه وتعالى أنَّه لو جعلهُ أعجميًا لأنكروهُ، فجعلهُ عربيًا ليفهمَ معناهُ، وليندفعَ مثلُ هذا القولِ، ومعلومٌ أنَّه لو كان أعجميًا لأمكنهم التَّوصلُ إلى فهمهِ بأنْ يترجمَ لهم مترجمٌ، إمَّا أنْ يسمعَهُ مِنَ الرسولِ ويترجمهُ، أو يحفظهُ لهم أعجميًا ثمَّ يترجمهُ لهم، كما أنَّ مِنَ العجمِ منْ يحفظُ القرآنَ عربيًا ولا يفهمُ، ويُتَرْجَمُ لهُ، وأمَّا إذا كان عربيًا لا يمكنُ أحدًا أنْ يفهمهُ لا الرسولُ ولا المرسلُ إليهم فإنكارُ هذا أعظمُ منْ إنكارِ كونهِ أعجميًا، وإذا كان الله تعالى قدْ بيَّن أنَّه لا يفعلُ الأوَّلَ فهوَ ألَّا يفعل هذا أولى وأحرى.
الحادي عَشَرَ:
أنَّ الله تعالى وصفَ آياتِ القرآنِ بقولهِ: {كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ} [هود: 1]، وقوله: {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ} [يونس: 1]، وقولُهُ: {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُبِينٍ} [الحجر: 1].
وما لا يمكن فهمهُ فإنَّهُ لم يُحْكَمْ، ولم يُفَصَّلْ، ولم يبَيَّنْ.
الثاني عَشَرَ:
أنَّ الله مدحَ القرآنَ وبيَّنَ اشتماله على علمهِ، كمَا قالَ سبحانه وتعالى: {لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنْزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ} [النساء: 166].
وإذا كانَ كذلكَ دلَّ على أنَّ ما فيهِ منَ العلمِ لمْ يستأثرِ الله تعالى بهِ بلْ أنزلهُ إلى عبادهِ وعلَّمهم إيَّاه، وهوَ منْ علمهِ الذي قالَ فيهِ: {وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ} [البقرة: 255]، وهذا لا يكونُ إلَّا إذا أمكنَ فهمُ معناه، وإلَّا فاللَّفظُ الذي لا يمكنُ فهمُ معناه لا علمَ فيهِ لأحدٍ، ومثلُ هذا قولُهُ تعالى: {فَإِلَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ} [هود: 14].
الثَّالِثُ عَشَرَ:
وأيضًا فالكلامُ إنَّما المقصودُ بهِ الإفهامُ، فإذا لمْ يُقصدْ بهِ ذلكَ كان عبثًا وباطلًا، والله تعالى قدْ نزَّهَ نفسَهُ عنْ فعلِ الباطلِ والعبثِ. فكيفَ يقولُ الباطلَ والعبثَ ويتكلَّمُ بكلامٍ ينزلهُ على خلقهِ لا يريدُ بهِ إفهامهم؟![9].
الرابع عَشَرَ:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى تحدَّى العربَ بالقرآنِ، ولوْ لمْ تكنْ معانيه معلومةً لديهم لمْ يصحَّ أنْ يتحدَّاهم بهِ.
الخامس عَشَرَ:
إنَّ الصَّحابةَ والتَّابِعينَ قد تكلَّموا في معاني آياتِ الصفاتِ بل قدْ فَسَّروا جميعَ القرآنِ وعلِموا معانيه.
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: «فالسَّلفُ مِنَ الصَّحابةِ والتابعينَ وسائرِ الأمَّةِ قدْ تكلَّموا في جميعِ نصوصِ القرآنِ: آياتُ الصفاتِ وغيرهَا، وفسَّروها بما يوافقُ دلالتها وبيانها، ورووا عَنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أحاديثَ كثيرةً توافقُ القرآنَ، وأئمَّةُ الصَّحابةِ في هذا أعظمُ منْ غيرهم»[10].
قال ابنُ مسعود رضي الله عنه: «والله الذي لا إلَه غيرُه ما أنزلت سورةٌ منْ كتابِ الله إلَّا أنا أعلمُ أينَ أنزلتْ، ولا أنزلتْ آيةٌ منْ كتابِ الله إلَّا أنَا أعلمُ فيما أنزلتْ، ولو أعلمُ أحدًا أعلَمَ مني بكتاب الله تبلغه الإبلُ لركِبْتُ إليه»[11].
وقال رضي الله عنه: «كُنَّا إذا تَعَلَّمْنَا من النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرَ آيات مِنَ القرآنِ لم نتعلَّم مِنَ العشرِ الذي نزلت بعدها حتَّى نعلم ما فيه»[12].
فالصَّحابة رضي الله عنهم نقلوا عَنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّهم كانوا يتعلَّمُون منهُ التفسيرَ مَعَ التلاوةِ، ولم يذكرْ أحدٌ منهم عنه قطٌ أنه امتنع من تفسير آية[13].
فمنْ قالَ إنَّ جبريلَ عليه السلام ومحمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم والصَّحابةَ والتابعينَ وسلفَ الأمَّةِ كانوا يقرءونَ نصوصَ الصِّفاتِ ولا يعرفونَ لها معنًى بلْ معناها ممَّا استأثرَ الله بهِ فقدْ كذبَ على القومِ، والنُّقولُ المتواترةُ عنهم تكذِّب هذا الزعمَ[14].
السَّادس عَشَرَ:
قولُهُ تعالى: {وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ *} [سبأ: 5]. فلولاَ أنَّهم عرفوا معنى ما أنزلَ كيفَ عرفوا أنَّه حقٌ أو باطلٌ، وهل يحكمُ على كلامٍ لم يُتَصَوَّر معناه أنَّهُ حقٌّ أو باطلٌ؟[15].
السابعُ عَشَرَ:
قولُهُ تعالى: {إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ *} [الطارق: 13] أي: فاصلٌ يفصلُ بينَ الحقِّ والباطلِ، فكيفَ يكونُ فصلًا إذا لم يكنْ إلى معرفةِ معناه سبيلٌ؟[16].
الثامنُ عَشَرَ:
أنَّ اللهَ سبحانه وتعالى يَسَّرَ القرآنَ للذِّكرِ، قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ *} [القمر: 17]. وتيسيرهُ للذِّكرِ يتضمَّنُ أنواعًا مِنَ التيسيرِ:
إحداها: تيسيرُ ألفاظهِ للحفظِ.
الثاني: تيسيرُ معانيهِ للفهمِ.
الثالث: تيسيرُ أوامرهِ ونواهيهِ للامتثالِ.
ومعلومٌ أنَّه لو كانَ بألفاظٍ لا يفهمهَا المخاطَبُ، لم يكنْ ميسَّرًا لهُ، بلْ كانَ معسَّرًا عليهِ، فهكذا إذا أريدَ مِنَ المخاطَبِ أنْ يفهمَ مِنْ ألفاظهِ ما لا يدلُّ عليهِ مِنَ المعاني، أو يدلُّ على خلافهِ فهذا منْ أشدِّ التعسيرِ، وهوَ منافٍ للتيسيرِ؛ فإنَّه لا شيءَ أعسرُ على الأمَّةِ منْ أنْ يرادَ منهمْ أن يفهموا منْ آياتِ الصِّفاتِ ما لا تدلُ عليهِ، بل تَدلُّ على خلافهِ ويقولُ: اعلموا يا عبادي أنِّي أردتُ منكم أنْ تعلموا أنِّي لستُ فوقَ العالمِ، ولا تحتَهُ، ولا فوقَ عرشي، ولا ترفعُ الأيدي إليَّ ولا يعرجُ إليَّ شيءٌ، ولا ينزلُ منْ عندي شيءٌ منْ قولي: {الرَّحْمَانُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى *} [طه: 5]. ومن قولي: {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ} [النحل: 50]. ومنْ قولي: {تَعْرُجُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ} [المعارج: 4]. ومنْ قولي: {بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ} [النساء: 158]. ومنْ قولي: {رَفِيعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو الْعَرْشِ} [غافر: 15]. ومنْ قولي: {وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ} [البقرة: 255]. ومنْ قولي: {سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الأَعْلَى *} [الأعلى: 1]. ومنْ قولي: {أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ} [الملك: 16]. ومنْ قولي: {تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ} [فصلت: 42]. ومنْ قولي: {قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ} [النحل: 102].
فإنَّكم إذا فهمتم منْ هذهِ الألفاظِ حقائقهَا وظواهرهَا فهمتم خلافَ مرادي منها، بلْ مرادي منكم أنْ تفهموا منها ما يدلُّ على خلافِ حقائقهَا وظواهرهَا. فأيُّ تيسيرٍ يكونُ هناكَ وأيُّ تعقيدٍ وتعسيرٍ لم يحصلْ بذلكَ، ومعـلومٌ أنَّ خطابَ الرجلِ بما لا يفهمهُ إلَّا بترجمةٍ أيسرُ عليهِ منْ خطابهِ بما كلِّفَ أنْ يفهمَ منهُ خلافَ موضوعهِ وحقيقتهِ بكثيرٍ. فإنَّ تيسيرَ القرآنِ منافٍ لطريقةِ النُّفاةِ المحرِّفِينَ أعظمُ منافاةٍ[17]. الذينَ يقولونَ إنَّ آياتِ الصِّفاتِ ظاهرهَا التَّشْبيهُ فنفوِّضُ أو نؤوِّلُ، كمَا قالَ قائلهم:
وكُلُّ نَصٍّ أَوْهَمَ التَّشْبِيهَا أَوِّلْهُ أو فَوِّضْ ورُمْ تَنْزِيها
فمنْ تدبَّرَ القرآنَ، وعرفَ مقصودَ القرآنِ: تبيَّن لهُ المرادُ، وعرفَ الهدى والرسالةَ، وعرفَ السَّدادَ مِنَ الانحرافِ والاعوجاجِ[18]، وتبيَّنَ لهُ بُطْلانُ قولِ منْ يقولُ: إنَّ آياتِ الصِّفاتِ مِنَ المتشابَه.
والحَقُّ أَبْلَجُ لا تَزِيغُ سَبِيلُهُ والحَقُّ يَعْرِفُهُ ذوُو الأَلْبَابِ[19]

التاسع عشر: 
يقال لهم : هل كل الصفات من المتشابه أم بعضها دون بعض؟ بالطبع لا ، فالأشاعرة يثبتون سبع صفات هي محكمة عندهم وغيرها متشابه ، وقد أخذوها على ظاهرها ولم تُحدث في عقولهم تشبيهاً مع أنها مما يرصف به المخلوق كالسمع والبصر والكلام . . . 
فبأي دليل أو ضابط حكمتم بأن الصفات السبعة محكمة لا تشابه فيها وأما غيرها فهو متشابه ؟ فإذا طولبوا بالفرق لم يجدوا جواباً مقنعاً ...
العشرون:
إن الأشاعرة مختلفون فيما بينهم هل آيات الصفات من المتشابه أم لا !
قال أبو منصور البغدادي " واختلف أصحابنا في هذا فمنهم من قال إن آية الاستواء من المتشابه الذي لا يعلم تأويله إلا الله " (20)فهلا اتفقتم فيما بينكم على نوع المتشابه وإلا زدتم حيرة الحيارى حيرة .

--

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] مجموع الفتاوى (17/396).
[2] انظر: مجموع الفتاوى (17/396).
[3] انظر: مجموع الفتاوى (5/158).
[4] انظر: مجموع الفتاوى (17/432 - 442).
[5] مجموع الفتاوى (5/158).
[6] انظر: مجموع الفتاوى (5/158 - 159).
[7] الصواعق (ص1352 - 1353).
[8] انظر: تفسير ابن كثير (4/104) [طبعة دار الفكر - بيروت].
[9] مجموع الفتاوى (17/397).
[10] مجموع الفتاوى (13/307).
[11] رواه البخاري (5002)، ومسلم (2463).
[12] رواه الحاكم (1/557) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي.
[13] مجموع الفتاوى (13/308).
[14] انظر: مجموع الفتاوى (17/425).
[15] مجموع الفتاوى (17/429).
[16] مجموع الفتاوى (17/432).
[17] الصواعق (ص330 - 336).
[18] مجموع الفتاوى (15/94).
[19] منع جواز المجاز (ص62).
(20)- أصول الدين 112.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أحسن الله اليك أخي جمال ولكن لماذا لا تضع رابط الكتاب مباشرة لمن أراد تحميله !!

----------


## جمال البليدي

وإياكم أخي الحبيب العاصمي(هذه مدة طويلة لم نراك على المنتديات) لكن لم أفهم سؤالك فعن أي كتاب تتحدث!!!
الموضوع مجموع ولم أكمله بعد فقد اعتمدت على كتب ومقالات متنوعة أذكر منها:
1-موسوعة أهل السنة في نقد الأحباش للشيخ دمشقية
2-القواعد المثلى لابن عثيمين
3-مختصر العلو للألباني
4-رسالة إثبات الفوقة للجويني
5-الكلمات الحسان في بيان علو الرحمان لعبد الهادي بن حسن وهبي
6-العلو لابن قدامة
7-الصفات الإلهية للشيخ الجامي
8-الأشاعرة في ميزان أهل السنة لفيصل جاسم 
9-الرد على المدارسي والحلبي لأحمد عيسى النجدي.
10-الصواعق المرسلة لابن القيم
11-نونية ابن القيم
12-درء التعارض لابن تيمية.
13-إجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية لابن القيم
بالإضافة إلى مقالات متنوعة في الألوكة وأهل الحديث.

وإن شاء الله لما أكمل الجمع سأجعله في كتاب وورد بإذن الله.

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض الثالث:إستنكارهم إطلاق لفظ(بذاته) ولفظ(حقيقة) على العلو والإستواء.

والرد على هذا الإستنكار من أوجه:

الوجه الأول:لقد ثبتت هذه الألفاظ عن السلف فقد قال القرطبي رحمه الله في تفسيره((وقد كان السلف الأول رضي الله عنهم لا يقولون بنفي الجهة ولا ينطقون بذلك، بل نطقوا هم والكافة بإثباتها لله تعالى كما نطق كتابه وأخبرت رسله. ولم ينكر أحد من السلف الصالح أنه استوى على عرشه حقيقة. وخص العرش بذلك لأنه أعظم مخلوقاته، وإنما جهلوا كيفية الاستواء فإنه لا تعلم حقيقته. قال مالك رحمه الله: الاستواء معلوم -يعني في اللغة- والكيف مجهول، والسؤال عن هذا بدعة. وكذا قالت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها. وهذا القدر كاف، ومن أراد زيادة عليه فليقف عليه في موضعه من كتب العلماء. والاستواء في كلام العرب هو العلو والاستقرار. )).
بل قد نقل الإمام أبو نصر السجزي الإجماع على ذلك فقال في الإبانة((وأئمتنا كسفيان الثوري,ومالك بن أنس,وسفيان بن عيينة ,وحماد بن زيد,وحماد بن سلمة,وعبد الله بن المبارك,وفضيل بن عياض,وأحمد بن حنبل,وإسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي, متفقون على أن الله سبحانه بذاته فوق العرش وعلمه بكل مكان )).
وسبقه المزني حيث قال في شرح(أصول السنة) :((عال على عرشه في مجده بذاته)) ثم حكى الإجماع على ذلك فقال((هذه مقالات وأفعال اجتمع عليها الماضون الأولون من أئمة الهدى,وبتوفيق الله اعتصم بها التابعون قدوة ورضى).
ونقل الطلمنكي الإجماع كذلك كما في كتابه الوصول إلى معرفة الأصول : (أجمع المسلمون من أهل السنة على أن معنى قوله وهو معكم أينما كنتم ونحو ذلك من القرآن أنه علمه وأن الله تعالى فوق السموات بذاته مستو على عرشه كيف شاء. وقال أهل السنة في قوله الرحمن على العرش استوى إن الإستواء من الله على عرشه على الحقيقة لا على المجاز)
وقد قالها عبد القادر الجيلاني ومن قبله الحارث المحاسبي 
وقالها أبو المظفر السمعاني إمام الشافعية في زمانه في قصيدته التي شرح بها عقيدة ‏أهل السنة:‏
عقائدهم أن الإله بذاته على عرشه مع علمه بالغوائب‏.

وقال الذهبي:((وقد تقدم مثل هذه العبارة عن أبي جعفر بن أبي شيبة ,وعثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ,وكذاك أطلقها يحي بن عمار واعظ سجستان في رسالته,والحافظ أبو نصر الوائلي السجزي في كتاب"الإبانة" له ,فإنه قال:((وأئمتنا كالثوري,ومالك,وا  لحماد,وابن عيينة,وابن المبارك,والفضيل,  وأحمد,وإسحاق متفقون على أن الله فوق العرش بذاته ,وأن علمه بكل مكان )).وكذلك أطلقها ابن عبد البر كما سياتي
وكذا عبارة شيخ الإسلام أبي إسماعيل الأنصاري فإنه قال وفي أخبار شتى أن الله في السماء السابعة على العرش بنفسه وكذا قال أبو الحسن الكرجي الشافعي في تلك القصيدة
عقائدهم أن الإله بذاته ... على عرشه مع علمه بالغوائب
وعلى هذه القصيدة مكتوب بخط العلامة تقي الدين بن الصلاح هذه عقيدة أهل السنة وأصحاب الحديث
وكذا أطلق هذه اللفظة أحمد بن ثابت الطرقي الحافظ والشيخ عبد القادر الجيلي والمفتي عبد العزيز القحيطي وطائفة
والله تعالى خالق كل شيء بذاته ومدبر الخلائق بذاته بلا معين ولا مؤازر
وإنما أراد ابن أبي زيد وغيره التفرقة بين كونه تعالى معنا وبين كونه تعالى فوق العرش فهو كما قال ومعنا بالعلم وأنه على العرش كما أعلمنا حيث يقول الرحمن على العرش استوى وقد تلفظ بالكلمة المذكورة جماعة من العلماء كما قدمناه)) كتاب العلو ص235-236 

الوجه الثاني:إن قول من قال من السلف((بذاته)) هو من باب التأكيد والتنصيص,والرد على المعطلة الذين يفسرون صفات الله تعالى بما قام بغيره,وينكرون أن يقوم بذات الله تعالى صفة متعلقة بمشيئته.فيقولون:  نزوله نزول أمره وملائكته ومجيئه مجيئ ثوابه,وهكذا.
وكذا قولهم "حقيقة" تأكيد لحقيقة الصفة ,ورد على من جعلها مجازا.
وهذا كما زاد السلف لفظ(بائن) في إثباتهم لعلو الله تعالى فقالوا"على عرشه بائن من خلقه" وذلك ردا على الجهمية الذين يزعمون أن الله في مكان بذاته ,تعالى  الله عن ذلك.
ومعلوم أن الخبر وقع عن نفس ذات الله تعالى لا عن غيره,كما في قوله((الرحمان على العرش استوى)) ,وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم((إن الله ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا)) وهذا خبر عن مسمى هذا الإسم العظيم.
فيقال لهم:كيف سوغتم لأنفسكم هذه الزيادات في النفي كنفي الجهة والحيز ونحو ذلك من الألفاظ التي اخترعتموها ثم ونفيتموها لتنفوا بها بعد ذلك الصفات الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة ,وفي المقابل نجد عندكم التقصير في الإثبات على ما أوجبه الكتاب و السنة,وأنكرتم على أئمة الدين ردهم لبدعة ابتدعها أهل التعطيل والتهجيم مضمونها إنكار حقائق صفات الله تعالى,وعبروا عن ذلك بعبارة كقوله(بذاته) و(حقيقة),فأثبتوا تلك العبارة ليبينوا ثبوت المعنى الذي نفاه أولئك؟!وأين في الكتاب والسنة أنه يحرم رد الباطل بعبارة مطابقة له,فإن هذه الألفاظ لم تثبت صفة زائدة على ما في الكتاب والسنة ,بل بينت ما عطله المبطلون من حقيقة اتصافه بصفات الكمال.
الوجه الثالث: أن يقال لهم:  أمامكم واحدة من اثنتين: إما أن تقولوا استوى بذاته أو تقولوا استوى بغيره. أنتم تجعلون لله صفة القيام بالنفس مع أن الله ذكر بأنه قائم على كل نفس. فلماذا قلتم هو قائم بالنفس وليس على كل نفس. فقولنا: استوى بذاته لا بغيره كقولكم قائم بنفسه لا بغيره.

الوجه الرابع: قال الشيخ أسامة القصاص رحمه الله "قال لي أحدهم (أي الأحباش) : أعطني دليلاً على أن الله في السماء بذاته بهذا اللفظ.
فقلت له: وهل إذا أخبرتك أن أبي في البيت تقول لي بذاته أم بغير ذاته! سؤالك ليس سؤال الفاهمين بل الجاهلين للعربية لأن هذا معنى العبارات وملزوماتها. . . ثم هل يجرؤ متقول على أن يقول: (الله خالق بذاته؟). فهذه الزيادة ركيكة، ولهذا كان الإمام الذهبي يستشنعها لأنها متضمَنَة غير مطلوبة رسماً، إذ كيف لا يكون الله تعالى خالقاً بذاته؟
ثم هل من العربية أن تسأل المتكلم عن أي شيء، كأن تقول له: هل أتى أبوك بذاته؟ هل أنت هنا بذاتك؟ هل أمك ولدتك بذاتها؟ بل هل يعقل أن يقول قائل: هل الله موجود بذاته؟
قال: فالمعاني شقائق الألفاظ والعبارات(1) انتهى رحمه الله.
وهذا الكلام صحيح ونفيس جداً، فإن الخبر عن الذات لا عن اللفظ، فإذا قيل: قَدِمَ فلان كان الخبر عن ذاته لا عن اسمه، وهذا أمر يفهمه كل عربي، ووضع العربية يقتضي هذا، فلا ينازع فيه إلا من أعمى الله قلبه.


 
--------------------
(1) إثبات علو الله على خلقه 1/50 .

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

بارك الله فيك وأثابك حسن الثواب

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

فإن كان تجسما ثبوت استوائه          على عرشه إني إذا لمجسم 
وإن كان تشبيه ثبوت صفاته           فمن ذالك التشبيه لا أتكلم
وإن كان تنزيها جهود استوائه         وأوصافه أوكونه يتكلم
فعن ذالك التنزيه نزهة ربنا            بتوفيقه والله اعلى وأعظم

----------


## جمال البليدي

وفيك بارك الله أخي أسامة.

---

الإعتراض الرابع:تفسيرهم الإستواء بالإستيلاء

اعلمْ رحمكَ الله تعالى بأنَّهُ يجبُ قبولُ ما دلَّ عليهِ الخبرُ، إذا اجتمعت فيهِ أوصافٌ أربعةٌ:
الأوَّلُ: أنْ يكونَ صادرًا عنْ عِلمٍ.
الثاني: الصِّدْقُ.
الثالثُ: البَيَانُ والفَصَاحَةُ.
الرابعُ: سلامَةُ القَصْدِ والإرادَةِ؛ بأنْ يريدَ المخبرُ هدايةَ منْ أخبرهم.
فدليلُ الأوَّلِ - وهو العِلْمُ -: قولهُ سبحانه وتعالى: {أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ} [البقرة: 140] وقولُهُ سبحانه وتعالى: {فَلاَ تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الأَمْثَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ *} [النحل: 74]. وقولُهُ عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ} [الإسراء: 55]؛ فهوَ أعلمُ بنفسهِ وبغيرهِ منْ غيرهِ؛ فهوَ أعلمُ بكَ منْ نفسكَ؛ لأنَّهُ يعلمُ ما سيكونُ لكَ في المستقبلِ، وأنتَ لا تعلمُ ماذا تكسبُ غدًا؟
ودَليلُ الوصفِ الثاني - الصِّدقُ -: قولُهُ سبحانه وتعالى: {وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا} [الأنعام: 115] وقولُهُ سبحانه وتعالى: {وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلًا} [النساء: 122]؛ أي: لا أحد أصدقُ منهُ، فأصدقُ الكلامِ كلامُ الله. والكلامُ الصِّدقُ يتضمَّنُ مطابقةَ الكلامِ للواقعِ أي: الإخبارُ عَنِ الأمورِ على ما هي عليهِ، لا على خلافِ ما هيَ عليهِ[1]. ولا شيءَ مِنَ الكلامِ يطابقُ الواقعَ كما يطابقهُ كلامُ الله سبحانه وتعالى فكلُّ ما أخبرَ الله بهِ؛ فهو صدقٌ، بلْ أصدقُ منْ كلِّ قولٍ.
ودليلُ الوصفِ الثالثِ - البيانُ والفصاحةُ -: قولهُ تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا} [النساء: 87] وحسنُ حديثهِ يتضمَّنُ الحسنَ اللَّفظيَّ والمعنويَّ.
ودليلُ الوصفِ الرابعِ - سلامةُ القصدِ والإرادةِ -: قولُه تعالى: {يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا} [النساء: 176]، {يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ} [النساء: 26]. وقولُه سبحانه وتعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِلَّ قَوْمًا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاهُمْ حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَتَّقُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ *} [التوبة: 115].
فاجتمعَ في كلامِ الله سبحانه وتعالى الأوصافُ الأربعةُ التي توجبُ قبولَ الخبرِ.
وإذا كانَ كذلكَ؛ فإنَّهُ يجبُ أنْ نقبلَ كلامهُ على ما هو عليهِ، وأنْ لا يلحقنا شكٌ في مدلولهِ؛ لأنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يتكلَّم بهذا الكلامِ لأجلِ إضلالِ الخلقِ، بلْ ليبيِّنَ لهم ويهديهم، وصدرَ كلامُ الله عزَّ وجلَّ عنْ نفسهِ أو عنْ غيرهِ منْ أعلمِ القائلينَ، ولا يمكنُ أنْ يعتريهُ خلافُ الصِّدقِ، ولا يمكنُ أنْ يكونَ كلامًا عييًّا غيرَ فصيحٍ، وكلامُ الله سبحانه وتعالى لو اجتمعتِ الإنسُ والجنُ على أن يأتوا بمثلهِ؛ لما استطاعوا؛ فإذا اجتمعت هذه الأمورُ الأربعةُ في الكلامِ؛ وجبَ على المخاطبِ القبولُ بما دلَّ عليه[2]. وأنْ لا يترك ذلكَ إلى قولِ مَنْ يفترونَ على الله الكذبَ ويقولونَ عليهِ ما لا يعلمونَ؛ فإنَّ هذا هو غايةُ الضَّلاَلِ، ومُنتهى الخُذْلاَنِ[3].
ومنْ تأوَّلَ الاستواءَ بالاستيلاءِ «فهذا - عندَ السَّلفِ والأئمَّةِ - باطلٌ لا حقيقةَ لهُ؛ بلْ هوَ منْ بابِ تحريفِ الكلمِ عنْ مواضعهِ، والإلحادِ في أسماءِ الله وآياتهِ»[4]. وهذا يتبيَّنُ منْ وجوهٍ:
أحدُها:
أنَّ الاستواءَ فِي اللُّغةِ يُستعملُ على وجوهٍ:
الأولُ: أنْ يكونَ مطلقًا غيرَ مقيَّدٍ فيكونُ معناهُ الكمالُ كقولهِ عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى} [القصص: 14]، وهذا معناهُ: كملَ وتمَّ. يقالُ: استوى النباتُ واستوى الطَّعامُ.
الثاني: أنْ يكونَ مقرونًا بـ(الواو) فيكونُ بمعنى التساوي كقولهم: استوى الماءُ والخشبةُ. واستوى الليلُ والنَّهارُ.
الثالثُ: أنْ يكونَ مقرونًا بـ(إلى) فيكون المعنى قصدَ إليهِ علوًّا وارتفاعًا كقولهِ سبحانه وتعالى: {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ} [البقرة: 29].
الرابعُ: أنْ يكونَ مقرونًا بـ(على) فيكونُ بمعنى العلوِّ والارتفاعِ كقولهِ سبحانه وتعالى: {لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ} [الزخرف: 13]، وقولهِ: {وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ} [هود: 44] وقولهِ: {فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ} [الفتح: 29].
هذه معاني الاستواءِ المعقولةِ فِي كلامهم، ليسَ فيهَا معنى (استولى) البتةَ، وَلاَ نقلهُ أحدٌ منْ أئمَّةِ اللُّغةِ الذينَ يُعْتَمَدُ قولهم، وإنَّما قالهُ متأخرو النُّفاةِ ممَّنْ سلكَ طريقَ المعتزلةِ والجهميَّةِ.
الثاني:
أنَّ الذينَ قالوا ذلكَ استدلوا بقولِ الشَّاعرِ:
قد استوى بشْرٌ عَلَى العراقِ                   من غير سيْفٍ أو دمٍ مُهْـراق
قالَ ابنُ كثيرٍرحمه الله: وهذاَ البيتُ تستدلُّ بهِ الجهميَّةُ على أنَّ الاستواءَ على العرشِ بمعنى الاستيلاءِ، وهذا منْ تحريفِ الكلمِ عنْ مواضعهِ، وليستْ في بيتِ هذا النصرانيِّ حجةٌ ولا دليلٌ على ذلكَ، ولا أرادَ الله عزَّ وجلَّ باستوائهِ على عرشهِ استيلاَءهُ عليه - تعالى الله عنْ قولِ الجهميَّةِ علوًّا كبيرًا - فإنَّهُ إنَّما يقالُ: استولى على الشيءِ إذا كانَ ذلكَ الشيءُ عاصيًا عليهِ قبلَ استيلائهِ عليهِ، كاستيلاءِ بشرٍ على العراقِ، واستيلاءِ عبدِ الملكِ على المدينةِ بعدَ عصيانها عليهِ، وعرشُ الرَّبِّ لمْ يكنْ ممتنعًا عليهِ نفسًا واحدًا، حتَّى يقالَ استولى عليهِ، أو معنى الاستواءِ الاستيلاءِ، ولا تجدُ أضعفَ منْ حججِ الجهميَّةِ، حتَّى أدَّاهمُ الافلاسُ مِنَ الحججِ إلى بيتِ هذا النَّصرانيِّ المقبوحِ وليسَ فيه حجةٌ واللهُ أعلمُ[5].
وقدْ أنْشَدَ فيهمُ المنْشِدُ:
قبْحًا لمنْ نبَذَ القرآنَ وراءهُ           فإذا استدلَّ يقولُ قال الأخطل[6]
الثالثُ:
أنَّ أهلَ اللُّغةَ لمَّا سمعوا ذلكَ، أنكروهُ غايةَ الإنكارِ، ولمْ يجعلوه منْ لغةِ العربِ.
قَالَ ابنُ الأعرابيِّ - وقد سئلَ: هل يصحُّ أنْ يكونَ (استوى) بمعنى استولى؟ - فقالَ: لا تعرفُ العربُ ذلكَ. وهوَ منْ أكابرِ أئمَّةِ اللُّغةِ.
الرابعُ:
أنَّ هذا تفسيرٌ لكلامِ الله بالرأيِ المجرَّدِ الَّذي لم يذهبْ إليهِ صاحبٌ وَلاَ تابعٌ، وَلاَ قالهُ إمامٌ منْ أئمَّةِ المسلمينَ، وَلاَ أحدٌ منْ أهلِ التفسيرِ الذينَ يحكونَ أقوالَ السَّلفِ.
الخامسُ:
أنَّ إحداثَ القولِ فِي تفسيرِ كتابِ الله الَّذي كانَ السَّلفُ والأئمَّةُ عَلَى خلافهِ يستلزمُ أحدَ أمرينِ: إمَّا أنْ يكونَ خطأً فِي نفسهِ، أو تكونَ أقوالُ السَّلفِ المخالفةِ لهُ خطأً، وَلاَ يشكُّ عاقلٌ أنَّهُ أولى بالغلطِ والخطأ منْ قولِ السَّلفِ.
السادسُ:
أنَّه أتى بلفظةِ (ثمَّ) التي حقيقتها الترتيبُ والمهلةُ، ولوْ كانَ معناهُ القدرةَ عَلَى العرشِ والاستيلاءَ عَلَيهِ؛ لمْ يتأخَّر ذلكَ إلى مَا بعد خلقِ السَّماواتِ والأرضِ، فإنَّ العرشَ كانَ موجودًا قبلَ خلقِ السَّماواتِ والأرضِ بخمسينَ ألفِ عام كَمَا ثبتَ عنهُ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّهُ قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى قَدَّرَ مَقَادِيرَ الْخَلاَئِقِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِخَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ، وَعَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ»[7]. وقالَ سبحانه وتعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ} [هود: 7] فكيفَ يجوزُ أنْ يكونَ غيرَ قادرٍ وَلاَ مستولٍ عَلَى العرشِ إلى أنْ خلقَ السَّماواتِ والأرضَ؟!.
السابعُ:
أنَّ القائلَ بأنَّ معنى (استوى) بمعنى (استولى) شاهدٌ عَلَى الله أنَّه أرادَ بكلامهِ هذا المعنى، وهذهِ شهادةٌ لا علمَ لقائلهَا بمضمونها، بلْ هيَ قولٌ عَلَى الله بلا علمٍ، وقدْ حرَّم الله تعالى الكلامَ بلا علمٍ مطلقًا، وخصَّ القولَ عليهِ بلا علمٍ بالنَّهيِ، وأخبرَ أنَّ الذي يأمرُ بالقولِ بغيرِ علمٍ هو الشيطانُ فقالَ سبحانه وتعالى: {وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ} [الإسراء: 36] وقالَ سبحانه وتعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ *} [البقرة: 169] وقال سبحانه وتعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّي الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ *} [الأعراف: 33]. فلوْ كانَ اللَّفظُ محتمِلًا لها فِي اللُّغةِ وهيهات!! لَمْ يجز أَنْ يشهدَ عَلَى الله أنَّهُ أرادَ هذا المعنى، بخلافِ منْ أخبرَ عَنِ الله تعالى أنَّهُ أرادَ الحقيقةَ والظاهرَ، فإنَّهُ شاهدٌ بما أجرى الله سبحانه عادتَهُ مِنَ خطابِ خلقهِ بحقائقِ لغتهم وظواهرها؛ كَمَا قَالَ سبحانه وتعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ} [إبراهيم: 4].
فإذا كان الاستواءُ فِي لغةِ العرب معلومًا؛ كانَ هو المرادُ؛ لكونِ الخطابِ بلسانهم، وهو المقتضي لقيامِ الحجَّةِ عليهم فإذا خاطبهم بغيرِ مَا يعرفونَهُ كانَ بمنزلةِ خطابِ العربيِّ بالعجمية.
قالَ ابنُ قدامة رحمه الله: إنَّ المتأوِّلَ يجمعَ بينَ وصفِ الله تعالى بصفةٍ ما وصفَ بها نفسَهُ ولا أضافها إليهِ، وبين نفيِ صفةٍ أضافها الله تعالى إليهِ.
فإذا قالَ: معنى استوى «استولى» فقدْ وصفَ الله تعالى بالاستيلاءِ واللهُ تعالى لم يصفْ بذلكَ نفسَهُ، ونفى صفةَ الاستواءِ مع ذكرِ الله تبارك وتعالى لهَا في القرآنِ في سبعةِ مواضعَ. أفمَا كانَ اللهُ سبحانه وتعالى قادرًا على أنْ يقولَ: «استولى» حتَّى جاءَ المتكلِّفُ المتأوِّلُ فتطرَّف وتحكَّمَ على الله سبحانهُ وعلى رسولهِ؟ تعالى الله عمَّا يقولُ الظَّالمونَ علوًّا كبيرًا![8].
الثامنُ:
أنَّهُ لا يقالُ لمنِ استولى عَلَى بلدةٍ ولم يدخلْهَا ولمْ يستقرَّ فيها بلْ بينهُ وبينها بعدٌ كثيرٌ: أنَّهُ قَدِ استوى عليها، فلا يقالُ استوى أبو بكرٍ عَلَى الشامِ، وَلاَ استوى عمرُ عَلَى مصرَ والعراقِ، ولا قَالَ أحدٌ قطٌّ استوى رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَى اليمنِ، مع أنَّهُ استولى خلفاؤهُ عَلَى هذهِ البلادِ، ولم يزلْ الشعراءُ يمدحونَ الملوكَ والخلفاءَ بالفتوحاتِ، فلمْ يسمَعْ عنْ قديمٍ منهم جاهليٍّ وَلاَ إسلاميٍّ وَلاَ محدثٍ أنَّهُ مدحَ أحدًا قطُّ أنَّهُ استوى عَلَى البلدِ الفُلانيِّ الّذي فتحهُ واستولى عَلَيهِ، فهذهِ دواوينهم وأشعارهم موجودةٌ.
التاسعُ:
أنَّهُ لَوْ كانَ الاستواءُ بمعنى الملكِ والقهرِ؛ لجازَ أنْ يقالَ: استوى عَلَى ابنِ آدمَ وعلى الجبلِ وعلى الشَّمسِ والقمرِ وعلى البحرِ والشجرِ والدَّوابِ، وهذا لا يطلقهُ مسلمٌ. «ولا استعملَ ذلكَ أحدٌ مِنَ المسلِمينَ في كلِّ شيءٍ، ولا يوجدُ في كتابٍ ولا سنةٍ، كما استعملَ لفظُ الربوبيةِ في العرشِ خاصَّةً {رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ} [التوبة: 129] وفي كلِّ شيءٍ عامَّةً {رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} [الأنعام: 164] وكذلكَ لفظُ الخلقِ ونحوه مِنَ الألفاظِ التي تخصُّ، وتعمُّ. كقولهِ سبحانه وتعالى: {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ * خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ *} [العلق: 1 - 2] فالاستواءُ مِنَ الألفاظِ المختصَّةِ بالعرشِ، لا تضافُ إلى غيرهِ لا خصوصًا ولا عمومًا»[9].
العاشرُ:
أنَّهُ إِذَا فسِّرَ الاسْتِوَاءُ بالغلبةِ والقهرِ؛ عادَ معنى هذه الآياتِ كلِّها إلى أنَّ الله تعالى أعلمَ عبادهُ بأنَّهُ خلقَ السَّماواتِ والأرضَ ثمَّ غلبَ العرشَ بعدَ ذلكَ وقهرهُ وحكمَ عَلَيهِ، أفلا يستحي مِنَ الله مَنْ فِي قلبهِ أدنى وقارٍ لله ولكلامهِ أنْ ينسبَ ذلكَ إليهِ، وأنَّهُ أرادهُ بقوله: {الرَّحْمَانُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى *} [طه: 5]؛ أي: اعلموا يا عبادي أنِّي بعدَ فراغي منْ خلقِ السَّماواتِ والأرضِ غلبتُ عرشي وقهرتهُ واستوليتُ عَلَيهِ؟!.
الحادي عَشَرَ:
أنَّ أئمَّةَ السنَّةِ متَّفقونَ عَلَى أنَّ تفسيرَ الاسْتِوَاءِ بالاستيلاءِ إنَّما هو متلقًّى عَنِ الجهميَّةِ والمعتزلةِ والخوارجِ..فلا يجوزُ العدولُ عنْ تفسيرِ الصَّحابةِ والتَّابعينَ إلى تفسيرهمْ.
الثاني عَشَرَ:
أنَّ الاستيلاءَ يكونُ مَعَ مزايلةِ المستولي للمستولى عَلَيهِ ومفارقتهِ؛ كَمَا يقالُ: استولى عثمانُ بنُ عفَّانَ عَلَى خراسانَ، واستولى عبدُ الملكِ بنُ مروانَ عَلَى بلادِ المغربِ، واستولى الجوادُ عَلَى الأمدِ، قَالَ الشاعرُ:
ألا لمثلكَ أوْ مَنْ أنتَ سـابقُهُ                سَبْقَ الجَوادِ إذا استولى عَلَى الأمَدِ
فجعلهُ مستوليًا عَلَيهِ بعدَ مفارقتهِ لهُ وقطعِ مسافتهِ، والاستواءُ لا يكونُ إلَّا مَعَ مجاورةِ الشَّيءِ الَّذي يستوى عَلَيهِ؛ كَمَا في قولهِ تعالى: {وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ} [هود: 44] {لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ} [الزخرف: 13]، وقولهِ: {فَإِذَا اسْتَوَيْتَ أَنْتَ وَمَنْ مَعَكَ عَلَى الْفُلْكِ} [المؤمنون: 28]، وهكذا فِي جميعِ مواردهِ فِي اللُّغةِ التي خوطبنا بها، وَلاَ يصحُّ أنْ يقالَ: استوى عَلَى الدَّابة والسطحِ إِذَا نزل عنها وفارقها؛ كَمَا يقالُ: استولى عليها، هَذَا عكسُ اللُّغةِ وقلبُ الحقائقِ، وهذا قطعيٌّ بحمدِ الله.
الثالثُ عَشَرَ:
أنَّ نقلَ معنى الاسْتِوَاءِ وحقيقتهِ كنقلِ لفظهِ، بل أبلغُ فإنَّ الأمَّةَ كلَّها تعلمُ بالضَّرورةِ أنَّ الرسولَ أخبرَ عنْ ربِّهِ بأنَّهُ استوى عَلَى عرشِهِ، منْ يحفظُ القرآنَ منهم ومنْ لا يحفظهُ، وهذا المعنى عندهم كَمَا قَالَ مالكٌ وأئمَّةُ السنَّةِ: الاسْتِوَاءُ غيرُ مجهولٍ، كَمَا أنَّ معنى السَّمعِ والبصرِ والقدرةِ والحياةِ والإرادةِ وسائرِ مَا أخبرَ بهِ عنْ نفسهِ معلومٌ، وإنْ كانتْ كيفيَّتهُ غيرَ معلومةٍ للبشرِ؛ فإنَّهم لم يُخَاطَبُوا بالكيفيَّةِ، ولم يردْ منهم العلمُ بها، فإخراجُ الاسْتِوَاءِ عنْ حقيقتهِ المعلومةِ؛ كإنكارِ ورودِ لفظهِ؛ بل أبلغُ، وهذا ممَّا يعلمُ أنَّهُ مناقضٌ لما أخبرَ الله بهِ ورسولُهُ.
الرابعُ عَشَرَ:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى وصفَ نفسَهُ بأنَّهُ بيَّنَ لعبادهِ غايةَ البيانِ - وبيانُ الرَّبِّ تعالى فوقَ كلِّ بيانٍ ـ، وأمرَ رسولَهُ بالبيانِ، وأخْبرَ أنَّهُ أنْزلَ عليهِ كتابهُ ليبيِّنَ للنَّاسِ، وقدْ فعلَ سبحانهُ مَا عليهِ، وفعلَ رسولُهُ ما عليهِ، فماذا نشأَ بعدَ ذلكَ إلَّا أنْ نأتيَ بمَا علينا، كما قال الزهْريُّ: «مِنَ الله الرسالة، وعلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم البلاغُ، وعَلَيْنَا التَّسْليمُ»[10] فهذا البيانُ الذي تَكَفَّلَ بهِ سبحانهُ، وأمرَ بهِ رسولهُ، إمَّا أنْ يكونَ المرادُ بهِ بيانَ اللَّفظِ وحدهُ، أو المعْنى وحدهُ، أو اللَّفظِ والمعْنى جميعًا، ولا يجوزُ أنْ يكونَ المرادُ بهِ بيانَ اللَّفظِ دونَ المعْنى، فإنَّ هذا لا فائدةَ فيهِ، ولا يحْصلُ به مقْصودُ الرسالةِ[11]، بل كانَ ترْكهُ أنْفعَ مِنَ الاتيانِ بهِ؛ فإنَّ الاتيانَ بهِ إنَّما حصلَ منهُ إيهامُ المحالِ والتَّشْبيهِ، وأوْقعَ الأمَّةَ في اعْتقادِ الباطلِ. ولا ريبَ أنَّ هذا إذا نسبَ إلى آحادِ النَّاسِ كانَ ذمُّهُ أقْربَ مِنْ مدْحهِ؛ فكيفَ يليقُ نسبتهُ إلى مَنْ كلامهُ هدًى وشفاءٌ، وبيانٌ ورحمةٌ؟ هذا منْ أمْحلِ المحالِ[12]؛ بلْ كانتْ عنايتهُ ببيانِ المعْنى أشدَّ منْ عنايتهِ ببيانِ اللَّفظِ، وهذا هوَ الذي ينْبغي، فإنَّ المعْنى هو المقْصودُ، وأمَّا اللَّفظُ فوسيلةٌ إليهِ ودليلٌ عليهِ، فكيفَ تكونُ عنايتهُ بالوسيلةِ أهمَّ منْ عنايتهِ بالمقْصودِ؟ وكيفَ نتيقنُ بيانَهُ للوسيلةِ، ولا نتيقنُ بيانهُ للمقْصودِ؟ وهلْ هذا إلَّا منْ أبينِ المحال؟!
الخامسُ عَشَرَ:
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى ذمَّ المحرِّفينَ للكلمِ، والتَّحريفُ نوعان: تحريفُ اللَّفظِ، وتحريفُ المعنى.
أمَّا في اللَّفظِ، فمثالهُ نصبُ اسمِ الجلالةِ بدلَ رفعهِ في قولهِ تعالى: {وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا} [النساء: 164] ليكونَ التكليمُ منْ موسى عليه السلام.
وأمَّا في المعنى؛ كتحريفِ معنى الاستواءِ إلى الاستيلاءِ.
ولو تدبَّرَ المشتغلونَ بعلمِ الكلامِ كتابَ الله، لمنعهم ذلكَ منْ تبديلِ الاستواءِ بالاستيلاءِ، لأنَّ الله جلَّ وعلا يقولُ في محكمِ كتابهِ: {فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ *} [البقرة: 59]. ويقولُ: {فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَظْلِمُونَ *} [الأعراف: 162]، فالقولُ الذي قالهُ الله لهم، هوَ قولهُ حطةٌ، فقالوا حنطةٌ وهي القمحُ. «فَلَقُوا من البلاء ما لَقُوا - وإنَّما زادوا حَرْفًا في الكلمة ـ؛ يُعَرِّفُهُمْ أنَّ الزيادةَ في الدِّين والابتداعَ في الشَّرعِ عظيمُ الخَطَرِ.
وإذا كانَ تغييرُ كلمةٍ في بابِ التوبةِ - وذلكَ أمرٌ يرجعُ إلى المخلوقِ - يوجبُ كلَّ ذلكَ العذابِ؛ فما ظنُّكَ بتغييرِ ما هوُ خبرٌ عنْ صفاتِ المعبودِ؟!»[13].
وأهلُ التَّأويلِ قيلَ لهم: على العرشِ استوى. فزادوا لامًا فقالوا: استولى. وهذهِ اللامُ التي زادوها أشبهُ شيءٍ بالنُّونِ التي زادهَا اليهودُ في قولهِ تعالى: {وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ} [البقرة: 58].
قال ابن القيِّمِ رحمه الله:
أُمِـرَ اليهودُ أن يقولوا حِطَّةٌ                  فَأَبَوْا وقالوا حِنْطَةٌ لِهَوَانِ
وكذلكَ الجهميُّ قيل له استوى               فأَبَى وزادَ الحَرْفَ للنُّقْصَانِ
قَالَ اسْتَوَى اسْتَوْلَى وذَا مِنْ جَهْلِهِ             لغةً وعقلًا مَا هما سيَّانِ
نُون اليهودِ ولامُ جَهْمِيٍّ هما                   فِي وَحْيِ رَبِّ العرشِ زَائِدَتَانِ
وكذلكَ الجَهْميُّ عَطَّـلَ وَصْفَهُ               وَيَهُودُ قَدْ وَصَفُوهُ بالنُّقْصَانِ
فَهُـمَا إِذًا فِي نَفْيِهِمْ لِصفَاتِهِ الـ             عُلْيَا كَمَا بَيَّنْتُهُ أَخـَـوَانِ[14]
ولا شكَّ أنَّ منْ بدَّل استوى بـ(استولى) لم يتَّبعْ ما أوحيَ إلى النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم. فعليهِ أنْ يجتنبَ التبديلَ ويخافَ العذابَ العظيمَ، الذي خافهُ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو عصا الله فبدَّلَ قرآنًا بغيرهِ المذكورُ في قولهِ تبارك وتعالى: {قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ} [يونس: 15].
وأهلُ [التَّحريفِ] لم ينكروا أنَّ كلمةَ القرآنِ هي استوى، ولكنْ حرَّفوها وقالوا في معناها استولى وإنَّما أبدلوها بها، لأنَّها أصلحُ في زعمهمْ منْ لفظِ كلمةِ القرآنِ، لأنَّ كلمةَ القرآنِ توهمُ غيرَ اللائقِ، وكلمَةُ استولى في زعمهم هي المنـزِّهةُ اللائقةُ بالله مَعَ أنَّهُ لا يعقلُ تشبيهٌ أشنعُ منْ تشبيهِ استيلاءِ اللهِ على عرشهِ المزعومِ، باستيلاءِ بشرٍ على العراقِ.
وليسَ بلائقٍ قطعًا، إلَّا أنَّهُ يقولُ: إنَّ الاستيلاءَ المزعومَ منـزَّهٌ، عنْ مشابهةِ استيلاءِ الخلقِ، معْ أنَّهُ ضربَ لهُ المثلَ باستيلاءِ بشرٍ على العراقِ واللهُ يقولُ: {فَلاَ تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الأَمْثَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ *} [النحل: 74][15].
ونحنُ نقولُ: أيُّها المؤوِّلُ هذا التَّأويل، نحنُ نسألكَ إذا علمتَ أنَّهُ لا بدَّ منْ تنـزيهِ أحدِ اللَّفظينِ أعنىَ لفظَ (استوى) الذي أنزلَ الله بهِ الملَكَ على النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قرآنًا يتلى، كلُّ حرفٍ منهُ عشرُ حسناتٍ ومنْ أنكرَ أنَّهُ منْ كتابِ الله كفرَ. ولفظة استولى التي جاءَ بها قومٌ منْ تلقاءِ أنفسهم منْ غيرِ استنادٍ إلى نصٍّ منْ كتابِ الله ولا سنَّةِ رسولهِ ولا قولِ أحدٍ مِنَ السَّلفِ. فأيُّ الكلمتينِ أحقُّ بالتنـزيهِ في رأيِكَ؟![16].
والظَّاهر أنَّك ستضطرُ إلى أنْ تقولَ: إنَّ كلامَ ربِّ العالمينَ أحقُّ بالتنزيهِ منْ كلامٍ جاءَ بهِ ناسٌ منْ تلقاءِ أنفسهم منْ غيرِ استنادٍ إلى دليلٍ منْ نقلٍ ولا عقلٍ إلَّا إذا كنت مُكَابِرًا، والمُكَابِرُ لا داعي للكلامِ معهُ {قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ *} [الأنعام: 104][17].
وهذه الوجوهُ كافيةٌ شافيةٌ نافعةٌ لمنْ أرادَ الهدايةَ.
ونختمُ هذا الفصلَ بنقطتينِ:
إحداهُما: أنَّهُ ينبغي للمُؤَوِّلِينَ أنْ يتأمَّلُوا آيةً منْ «سورةِ الفرقان» وهيَ قولهُ تعالى: {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَانُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا} [الفرقان: 59] ويتأمَّلوا معها قولَهُ تعالى في سورةِ فاطر: {وَلاَ يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ} [فاطر: 14].
فإنَّ قولَهُ في الفرقانِ: {فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا} [الفرقان: 59] بعدَ قولهِ: {اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ} [الفرقان: 59] يدلُّ دلالةً واضحةً: أنَّ الله الذي وصفَ نفسهُ بـ «الاستواءِ» خبيرٌ بما يصفُ بهِ نفسهُ لا تخفى عليهِ الصِّفةَ اللائقةَ منْ غيرهَا.
ويفهمُ منهُ: أنَّ الذي ينفي عنهُ «صِفَةَ الاسْتِوَاءِ» ليسَ بخبيرٍ، نعمْ هُو واللهِ ليسَ بخبيرٍ[18].
الثانيةُ: إنَّ السَّلَفِيِّينَ إذا قيلَ لهم: ما الدليلُ على أنَّ اللهَ تعالى فَوْقَ العَرْشِ؟ قالوا: قالَ اللهُ سبحانه وتعالى كذا، وقالَ رسولُهُ صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا. وأنتم إذا قيلَ لكم: ما الدليلُ على تفسيرِ الاستواءِ بالاستيلاءِ؟ قلتم: قالَ الأخْطلُ:
استوى بشرٌ على العراقِ...
بَنَيْتُمْ مذْهبَكُم على بيتِ شعرٍ منْ قولهِ، وتركْتُمْ الكتابَ والسُّنَّةَ؟!
وهذا قطرةٌ منْ بحرٍ نبَّهنا بهِ تنْبيهًا يعلمُ بهِ اللَّبيبُ ما وراءهُ. وإلَّا لو أعْطينا هذا الموضعَ حقَّهُ - وهيهاتَ أنْ يصلَ إلى ذلكَ علْمنا، أوْ قدرتنا - لكتبنا فيهِ عدَّةَ أسْفارٍ، وكذا كلُّ وجهٍ منْ هذهِ الوجوهِ، فإنَّهُ لو بسطَ، وفصِّلَ لاحْتملَ سفرًا أو أكْثرَ[19].
فعلى المتأوِّل أنْ يجيبَ عنْ ذلكَ كلِّه! وهيهاتَ لهُ بجوابٍ صحيحٍ عنْ بعضِ ذلكَ!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]    درء تعارض العقل والنقل (7/123).
[2]    انظر: شرح العقيدة الواسطية (ص107 - 108)، للعلامة: ابن عثيمين رحمه الله.
[3]    شرح العقيدة الواسطية (ص75)، للعلامة: محمد خليل هراس رحمه الله.
[4]    درء تعارض العقل والنقل (5/382).
[5]    البداية والنهاية (9/8 و273).
[6]    مجموع الفتاوى (6/297).
[7]    رواه مسلم (2653).
[8]    تحريمُ النظر في كتب الكلام (ص53)، للإمام: موفّق الدين ابن قدامة المقدسي رحمه الله.
[9]    انظر: مجموع الفتاوى (17/376).
[10]  أخرجه البخاري (6/2738) تعليقًا [طبعة دار ابن كثير، الطبعة الثالثة].
[11]  الصواعق (ص737).
[12]  مختصر الصواعق (2/145).
[13]  الحوادث والبدع (ص27 - 28).
[14]  الكافية الشافية (ص157).
[15]  قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه لرجل: «يا ابنَ أخي! إذا حدَّثْتُكَ عنْ رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثًا فلا تَضْرِبْ له الأمثالَ» أخرجه ابن ماجه في المقدمة، باب: تعظيم حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتغليظ على منْ عارضه (22)، وحسنه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في «صحيح سنن ابن ماجه» (20).
[16]  أضواء البيان (7/452 - 453).
[17]  آداب البحث والمناظرة (2/161).
[18]  منهج ودراسات لآيات الأسماء والصفات (ص88)، للعلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله.
[19]  الصواعق (ص917).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض الخامس: إعتراضهم على الإستدلال بآيات الصعود والعروج والرفع والفوقية وتنزيل الكتب

قال ابن جهبل((فأوّل ما استدل به قوله تعالى : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب ) ! 
فليت شعري أي نص في الآية أو ظاهر على أنّ الله تعالى في السماء أو على العرش ؟ ثم نهاية ما يتمسك به أنه يدل على علوّ يُفهم منه الصعود وهيهات ، زلّ حمار العلم في الطين ؟! فإنّ الصعود في الكلام كيف يكون حقيقته مع أن المفهوم في الحقائق أن الصعود من صفات الأجسام !!! فليس المراد إلا القبول و مع هذا لا حد و لا مكان. 
وأتبعهما بقوله تعالى : ( إنّي متوفيك و رافعك إليّ ) و ما أدري من أين استنبط من هذا الخبر أن الله تعالى فوق العرش من هذه الآية ؟! هل ذلك بدلالة المطابقة أو التضمن أو الالتزام أو هو شيء أخذه بطريق الكشف والنفث في الروع ! و لعله أعتقد أن الرَّفع إنّما يكون في العلو في الجهة فإنّ كان كما خطر له فذالك أيضا لا يُعقل إلا في الجسميّة و الحدّيّة !!! وإنّ لم يقل بهما فلا حقيقة فيما استدلّ به وإن قال بهما فلا حاجة إلى المغالطة و لعلّه لم يسمع الرفعة في المرتبة و التقريب في المكانة من استعمال العرب و العرف و لا " فلان رفع الله شأنه " 
وأتبع ذالك بقوله : ( أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض ) و خصّ هذا المُستدل " من " بالله تعالى ! و لعلّهُ لم يُجوّز أن المراد به ملائكة الله تعالى ! و لعلّهُ يقول : إنّ الملائكة لا تفعل ذالك ! و لا أنّ جبريل عليه السلام خسف بأهل سدوم ! فلذلك استدل بهذه الآية و لعلها النّص الذي أشار إليه. 
وأتبعه بقوله تعالى : ( تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه ) و العروج و الصعود شيء واحد و لا دلالة في الآية على أن العروج إلى سماء و لا عرش و لا شيء من الأشياء التي ادّعاها بوجه من الوجوه لأنّ حقيقته المستعملة في لغة العرب في الأنتقال في حق الأجسام إذ لا تعرف العرب إلا ذالك فليت لو أظهره و استراح من كتمانه. وأردفه بقوله تعالى: ( يخافون ربهم من فوقهم ) و تلك أيضا لا دلالة له فيها على سماء ولا عرش و لا أنّه في شيء من ذالك حقيقة.)) 
إلى أن قال((وختم الآيات الكريمة بالإستدلال بقوله تعالى : ( تنزيل من حكيم حميد ) ( مُنزل من ربك بالحق ) و ما في الآيتين لا عرش ولا كرسي ولا أرض بل ما فيهما إلا مجرد التنزيل وما أدري من أي الدّلالات استنبطها االمُدّعي ؟! 
فإنّ السماء لا تُفهم من التنزيل فإن التنزيل قد يكون من السماء وقد يكون من غيرها و لا تنزيل القرآن كيف يُفهم من النّزول الذي هو انتقال من فوق إلى أسفل ؟! 
فإنّ العرب لا تفهم ذالك في كلام سواء كان من عرض أو غير عرش و كما تُطلِق العرب النزول على الإنتقال تُطلقه على غيره كما جاء في كتابه العزيز: ( و أنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ) و قوله تعالى : ( و أنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج ) و لم ير أحد قطعة حديد نازلة من السماء في الهواء و لا جملاً يُحلّق من السماء إلى الأرض !!! فكما جوّز هنا أن النّزول غير الانتقال من العلو إلى السفل فليجوّزه هناك)).انتهى

والجواب عليه:

أولا: المعلوم أن الصعود والرفع يكون من أسفل إلى أعلى.
قال الله جل وعلا في كتابه (إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه) وقال جل وعلا في حق عيسى عليه السلام (بل رفعه الله إليه) وقال جل وعلا (يا عيسى إني متوفيك(ورافعك إليّ) وهذا الرفع وهذا الصعود معلوم ضرورة في اللغة أنه من ، أنزل إلى أعلى ومن أسفل إلى أعلى ، والدلالة واضحة. 
فالكلمات تصعد إلى الله، والعمل الصالح يرفعه الله، وهذا يدل على أن الله عال بذاته، لأن الأشياء تصعد إليه وترفع.
وإن لم تكن هذه الآية ونحوها نصا في إثبات العلو فما هو النص,والنص هو الذي لا يحتمل غير معناه ,فإن "إلى" لانتهاء الغاية والمعنى أن الصعود ينتهي إلى الله.
-جاء في تفسير ابن كثير((وقوله تعالى : " والعمل الصالح يرفعه " قال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما الكلم الطيب ذكر الله تعالى يصعد به إلى الله عز وجل)).
-وجاء في تفسير الطبري(وقوله : { إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب } يقول تعالى ذكره : إلى الله يصعد ذكر العبد إياه وثناؤه عليه).
-قال الإمام أحمد: ( و قد اخبرنا انه في السماء فقال (أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض )
( أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا )
وقال : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب )
وقال : ( إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي )
وقال : ( بل رفعه الله إليه )
وقال : ( يخافون ربهم من فوقهم )
وقال : ( وهو القاهر فوق عباده )
وقال : ( وهو العلي العظيم )
فَهَذَا خَبَرُ اللَّهِ, أَخْبَرَنَا أَنَّهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ, وَوَجَدْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَسْفَلَ مِنْهُ مَذْمُومًا, يَقُولُ اللَّهُ -جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ - : ( إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار) ( الرد على الجهمية و الزنادقة ).
تأمل ولو لمرة هذا الكلام الذي أورده في الرد على الجهمية الذين ظهروا قبل الأشاعرة أفلا يدلك هذا أن شبهات الأشاعرة اليوم لا تختلف عن شبهات أجدادهم الجهمية المعطلة؟!!!.
وقال الإمام الحافظ الحجة أبو عاصم خشيش بن أصرم النسائي المتوفى سنة 253 للهجرة - شيخ أبي داود والنسائي - في كتابه الإستقامة: 
((وأنكر جهم أن يكون الله في السماء دون الأرض ، وقد دل في كتابه أنه في السماء دون الأرض:
بقوله: ((إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي وطهرك من الذين كفروا)) وقوله : ((وما قتلوه يقيناً))
وقوله : ((بل رفعه الله إليه))
وقال: ((يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ثم يعرج إليه))
وقوله : ((إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب))
وذكر أكثر من 75 دليل من القرآن مثل ((ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور () أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا)) ثم قال:
لو كان في الأرض كما هو في السماء لم ينزل من السماء إلى الأرض شيء ولكان يصعد من الأرض إلى السماء كما ينزل من الأرض إلى السماء ، وقد جاءت الآثار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن الله في السماء دون الأرض ثم ذكر أحاديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.)) نقله بنصه الملطي الشافعي مرتضياً له في التنبيه والرد ص104
-قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية((وقد قال عز وجل: {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ} وقال سبحانه: {بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ} وقال سبحانه: {يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ} وهذه الآيات التي استشهد بها الإمام أحمد لقول ابن المبارك وكذلك هي التي احتج بها عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي وغيره على ذلك فهذا الرازي وموافقوه على النفي من المعتزلة ومتأخري الأشعرية يسلمون أن الاستدلال بهذه الآيات على أن الله فوق العرش يستلزم القول بدلالتها على أن الله متحيز في جهة وأن له حدا وقد تقدم تمام قول الأشعري.
قال أيضا: "وقد قال تعالى: {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ} وقال سبحانه: {تَعْرُجُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ} وقال سبحانه: {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ} وقال: {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ} {الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيراً} وقال: {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا شَفِيعٍ} قال: "وكل هذا يدل على أنه في السماء مستو على عرشه" قال: "والسماء بإجماع الناس ليست في الأرض فدل على أنه عز وجل منفرد بوحدانيته مستو على عرشه كما وصف نفسه قال وقال سبحانه: {وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفّاً صَفّاً} وقال عز وجل: {هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  } وهاتان الآيتان هما اللتان احتج بهما أحمد على قول ابن المبارك في الرواية الأخرى ".
قال: وقال سبحانه: {يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ} وقال سبحانه: {وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ} قال: "واجتمعت الأمة على أن الله رفع عيسى إلى السماء" قال: "ومن دعاء المسلمين جميعا إذا هم رغبوا إلى الله في الأمر النازل بهم أنهم يقولون يا ساكن العرش أو يا من احتجب بالعرش أو بسبع سموات وهذا تصريح منه باحتجابه بالأجسام المخلوقة وهذا عند منازعيه من نفاة أصحابه وغيرهم يستلزم أن يكون جسما متحيزا"......

وقد رد على ابن جهبل: العلامة أحمد عيسى في كتابه تنبيه النبيه فقال رحمه الله:((أنت الذي زل حمارك وكثر خطؤك وعثارك فإن الصعود إن كان لا يعقل إلا في الأجسام فقد نقل مقلدك المدارسي قال روي عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال:إذا حدثنا كم بحديث أتينا كم بتصديق ذلك من كتاب الله عز وجل أن العبد المسلم إذا قال الحمد لله وسبحان الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر وتبارك الله أخذها الملك فجعلها تحت جناحه ثم يصعد بها فلا يمر على جمع من الملائكة إلا استغفروا لقائلهن حتى يحي بها وجه الرحمن ثم تلا عبد الله: (إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح))أخرجه ابن جرير وابن منذر والطبراني والحاكم والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات .فإذا كان الصعود لا يعقل إلا في الأجسام فقد كفانا المدارسي المؤونة ونقل أن الذي يصعد بهن ملك فتقرر النص ولله الحمد)انتهى.
ثانيا:هذه الآيات لا نريد إثبات بها العرش إنما نثبت فوقية الله تعالى فكون الآية لم يرد فيها (العرش) ولا(السماء) لا يعني انكار العلو لأن نصوص الكتاب في إثبات العلو تنوعت منها نصوص كونه سبحانه في السماء ومنها نصوص إستواءه سبحانه على العرش ومنها نصوص الصعود ومنها نصوص النزول وكلامنا الآن عن نصوص الصعود فقد جاءت بكل وضوح تدل على صعود الكلم الطيب إلى الله تعالى وكذلك رفع الأعمال إليه وأما قولك بأن الصعود يكون للأجسام فمن سبقك لهذا؟ ثم أليس نبي الله المسيح عليه السلام بشرا أي من الأجسام المخلوقة؟!!
وهذا الحديث القاطع يقصم ظهر كل محرف أو معطل 
عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من تصدق بعدل تمرة من كسب طيب ، ولا يصعد إلى الله إلا الطيب ، فإن الله - تعالى - يتقبلها بيمينه ، ثم يربيها لصاحبها ، كما يربي أحدكم فلوه ، حتى تكون مثل الجبل . ورواه مسلم أيضا ، والنسائي ، والترمذي ، وابن ماجه ، وابن خزيمة في صحيحه .
وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار ، ويجتمعون في صلاة العصر وصلاة الفجر ، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم ، فيسألهم وهو أعلم بهم ، فيقول : كيف تركتم عبادي ؟ فيقولون : تركناهم وهم يصلون ، وأتيناهم وهم يصلون . 
. 
وعنه - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كان ملك الموت يأتي الناس عيانا ، فأتى موسى - عليه الصلاة والسلام - فلطمه فذهب بعينه ، فعرج إلى ربه - عز وجل - فقال : يا رب ، بعثتني إلى موسى فلطمني فذهب بعيني ، ولولا كرامته عليك ، لشققت عليه . قال : ارجع إلى عبدي ، فقل له : فليضع يده على ثور ، فله بكل شعرة وارت كفه سنة يعيشها ، فأتاه فبلغه ما أمره ، فقال : ثم ماذا بعد ذلك ؟ قال : الموت . قال : الآن ، فشمه شمة قبض فيها روحه ، ورد الله على ملك الموت بصره . وفي لفظ : فلطم عينه ففقأها ، فرجع فقال : أرسلتني إلى عبد لا يريد الموت ، فرد الله عليه عينه ، وقال : ارجع إلى عبدي ، فقل له : إن كنت تريد الحياة ، فضع يدك على متن ثور ، وفيه قال : يا رب ، فالآن . وقال : رب ، أدنني من الأرض المقدسة رمية بحجر . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو كنت ثم لأريتكم قبره إلى جانب الطريق عند الكثيب الأحمر . متفق عليه .

ثالثا: أما تأويل ابن حهبل للعروج فقد رد عليه العلامة ابن عيسى في كتابه : تنبيه النبيه و الغبي " :

( أقول : لما عجز عن تأويل هذا النص عدل الى المكابرة لأنه لم يمكنه تأويل صعود الملائكة و عروجهم الى ربهم بالقبول و نحوه قال : ان العروج هو الانتقال في الأجسام 
يقال له : ان الملائكة أجسام نورانية و صعودهم و نزولهم في الكتاب و السنة فإن كذّبت بذلك فقد كفرت نعوذ بالله من ذلك , و قوله : " لا دلالة في الآية على أن العروج إلى سماء و لا عرش " يقال له : بل هي نص في ان العروج الى الله لأن الى لانتهاء الغاية , و الضمير في إليه عائد الى الله بالضرورة نعوذ بالله من التمحل ) اهـ من تنبيه النبيه و الغبي ص 339 -340 

قلت : و الرد على كلام ابن جهبل له وجوه أخرى أيضا منها هذا الوجه :
و هو ان يقال :
قوله ان العروج حقيقته المستعملة في لغة العرب للأجسام : فهذا لا يصح له , لأن الألفاظ في لغة العرب لا تخرج عن ان تكون مضافة الى مخلوق : فحقيقة اللفظ المضاف ( أي كنهه و كيفيته ) على حسب حقيقة المخلوق و ان كان المعنى معلوما , كقولنا ان فلانا رحيم بأهله , فنحن نعرف معناها و حقيقتها فنصف حقيقتها بأنها رقة في القلب
أو : ان تكون مضافة للخالق , فحقيقة اللفظ المضاف ( أي كنهه و كيفيته ) غير معروفة لنا , كقولنا ان الله تعالى رحيم , فنحن نعرف معنى الرحمة و لكننا نجهل حقيقتها و كنهها لأن هذا مما استأثر به الله تعالى
أو : ن لا يكون مضافا لشيء , فهذا لا يصح فيه التفذلك على حقيقته لأن الحقيقة أصلا غير معلومة إلا بالإضافة فإن كانت لمخلوق فربما عرفنا كيفية ذلك و ربما لم نعرف و ان كانت للخالق عز و جل : كنا بذلك جاهلين فنؤمن بذلك و لا نتمحل
فهذه ثلاث حالات في مسألة الألفاظ في لغة العرب
رابعا:أما عن التنزيل والنزول فيقال لك:ان التنزيل و النزول إنما يكون في لغة العرب من العلو دوما , و قد عهد نزول أصل الإنسان و هو آدم عليه السلام من علو الى سفل كما قال تعالى " اهبطا منها جميعا " فما المانع ان ينزل أصل الأنعام مع أصل الأنام ؟ و قد ورد في نزول الكبش فدية لنبينا إسماعيل عليه السلام ما هو معروف و أيضا فإن نزول الانعام من أرحام الإناث يقتضي النزول من علو الى سفل بهذا ينتقض كلامك و يستبين جهالة مرامك .

و الحديد نزل من السماء الى الأرض و ان كنتَ لم تره فهذا من المعلوم من الكتاب و السنة و قد رويت آثار في نزول الحديد , و أيضا فإن الحديد يكون في الجبال و هي عالية و هذا وجه آخر في إبطال كلامك .
وأما قوله : (أن العرب لا تفهم ذلك أي النزول في كلام سواء كان من عرض أم من غير عرض) فيقال في جوابه((لكن يفهم نزول الملك به وهو جبريل عليه السلام كما قال تعالى((وانه لتنزيل رب العالمين نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين) وقوله تعالى((قل نزله روح القدس من ربك)) فمن أنكر أن جبريل ينزل بكلام الله تعالى فقد رد النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية وكفى بذلك ضلالا ,وقوله تعالى((تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز العليم)فإن التنزيل يستلزم علو المنزل من عنده لا تعقل العرب من لغاتها بل ولا غيرها من الأمم إلا ذلك ,وقد أخبرنا أن التنزيل الكتاب منه فهذا يدل على شيئين:
أحدهما:علوه تبارك وتعالى على خلقه.
الثاني:أنه هو المتكلم بالكتاب المنزل لا غيره فانه أخبر أنه منه وهذا يقتضي أن يكون منه قولا كما أنه منه تنزيلا .

خامسا:الفوقية تأتي بالمعنيين: تأتي حسية ومعنوية، فالحسية مثل قوله تعالى: يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ [النحل:50] ، ففي هذه الآية إثبات صفة الفوقية الحسية، وأما الفوقية المعنوية فمثل قوله تعالى في أتباع عيسى: وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ [آل عمران:55] فهذه الفوقية ليست حسية، بل المقصود بها الفوقية المعنوية بالترفع عليهم فقط. وكذلك فوقية الله سبحانه وتعالى على خلقه فوقية حسية وفوقية معنوية: فوقية حسية بارتفاعه وعلوه واستوائه على عرشه، وفوقيته المعنوية بمخالفته للحوادث وقهرهم بإحاطته بما هم فيه. فالله له العلو المطلق، فله علو الشأن، فشأنه عظيم، ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه، ولا يحيطون به علماً سبحانه وتعالى، وله علو القهر، فقد غلب كل شيء، وقهر كل شيء، وعلا على كل شيء، وله علو الذات سبحانه وتعالى كما قال سبحانه: الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى [طه:5]، فاستوى فوق عرشه، وعرشه فوق سماواته، كما جاء في الأثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما السماوات السبع مع الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة في فلاة، والكرسي بجوار العرش كحلقة في فلاه)، والله على عرشه استوى.
وقد يقول قائل:ولماذا فسرتم قوله تعالى((يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ )) بالفوية الحسية دون المعنوية؟
فيقال: لأن سياق الكلام في كلام العرب يدل على الفوقية الحسية لا المعنوية فقد جاءت الآيات تتحدث عن عباد الله المتقين الذين يخافون ربهم الذي فوقهم(من فوقهم) فلا شك أن لفظ الفوق إذا جاء مجرورا ب(من) لا يفهم منه إلا الفوقية الحسية كما في قوله تعالى((إذا جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم)) وكقوله تعالى((قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم..)) فإذا لم تكن هذه فوقية حسية فماعساها أن تكون؟!!!!
أما تفسيرك للفوقية الحسية التي يثبتها السلفيين بأنها جسم فوق جسم فذاك في حق المخلوقات ولكن كلامنا عن الخالق جلا جلاله الذي(ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير). وقد تقدم الرد على هذا في الرد على الشبهات فليراجع.
من طرائف ابن جهبلو للعلم : لم يكن ابن جهبل محققا لمذهب السلف بل من طرائفه في رده على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية انه أدرج كلام الإمام أحمد مع كلام ابن تيمية و ظن انه كله كلام الامام أحمد ! فقال :


( و لو تنازل واكتفى بما نُقل عن إمامه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه، حيث قال: " لا يُوصف الله تعالى إلا بما وصف به نفسه أو وصفه به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا نتجاوز القرآن والحديث، ونعلم أن ما وُصِفَ اللهُ به من ذلك فهو حق، ليس فيه لغو ولا أحاج، بل معناه يُعرف من حيث يُعرف مقصود المتكلم بكلامه، وهو مع ذلك ( ليس كمثله شيء) في نفسه المقدسة المذكورة بأسمائه وصفاته، ولا في أفعاله، فكان ينبغي أن الله سبحانه له ذات حقيقية، وأفعال حقيقية، وكذلك له صفات حقيقية، وهو ( ليس كمثله شيء) لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته، ولا في أفعاله، وكل ما أوجب له نقصاً أو حُدوثاً فإن الله عز وجل منزه عنه حقيقةً، فإنه سبحانه مُستحق للكمال الذي لا غاية فوقه، وممتنع عليه الحدوث لا متناع العدم عليه، واستلزام الحدوث سابقة العدم، وافتقار المُحدَث إلى مُحدِث ووجوب وجوده بنفسه سبحانه وتعالى "

ولقد أتى إمامك في هذا المكان بجوامع الكلم، وساق أدلة المتكلمين على ما تدعيه بأحسن رد وأوضح معان، مع أنه لم يأمر بما أمر به هذا الفريق. ) اهـ كلام ابن جهبل في رسالته تلك ! 
و الطريف ان الكلام الملّون باللون الأحمر هو كلام شيخ الإسلام أصلاً ! و لكن ابن جهبل ظنه كلام الإمام أحمد ! و كلام الإمام أحمد انتهى عند قوله : " لا يُوصف الله تعالى إلا بما وصف به نفسه أو وصفه به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا نتجاوز القرآن والحديث " 

فامتدح كلام شيخ الإسلام ظانا أنه كلام الامام أحمد ! و احتج بكلامه عليه ! و هذا يدلك على مدى تحقيق مثل هذا لمذهب السلف !

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض السادس:إعتراضهم على دليل :رفع الأيدي إلى السماء.

قالو: أنَّ ذلكَ إنَّما لكونِ السَّماءِ قبلةَ الدعاءِ، كمَا أنَّ الكعبةَ قبلةٌ للصَّلاةِ، ثمَّ هوَ منْقوضٌ بوضعِ الجبْهةِ على الأرضِ معَ أنَّهُ ليسَ في جهةِ الأرضِ))انتهى

وهذا الكلامُ باطلٌ معلومٌ بالاضطرارِ بطلانُهُ، مخالفٌ لصريحِ المعقولِ، وصحيحِ المنقولِ عنْ الرسولِ صلى الله عليه وسلم. وذلكَ يظهرُ بوجوهٍ:
أحدُها:
أنَّ قولَكُم: إنَّ السَّماءَ قبْلَةُ الدُّعاءِ لمْ يقلْهُ أحدٌ منْ سلفِ الأمَّةِ، ولا أنْزلَ اللهُ بهِ منْ سُلطانٍ، وهوَ قولٌ مُحْدَثٌ، ومخالفٌ لإجماعِ المسلمينَ، ولما عُلِمَ بالاضطرارِ منْ دينِ الإسلامِ، فيكونُ منْ أبطلِ الباطلِ.
الوجهُ الثاني:
أنَّ توجُّهَ الخلائقِ بقلوبهم وأيديهم وأبصارهم إلى السَّمَاءِ حالَ الدُّعاءِ أمرٌ فطريٌّ ضروريٌّ لا يختصُّ بهِ أهلُ المللِ والشرائعِ؛ والمسْتقبلُ للكعبةِ يعْلمُ أنَّ الله تعالى ليسَ هناكَ، بخلافِ الدَّاعي، فإنَّه يتوجَّهُ إلى ربِّهِ وخالقهِ، ويرجو الرَّحمةَ أنْ تَنْزِلَ منْ عندهِ.
الوجهُ الثالثُ:
أنَّ قبلةَ الدُّعاءِ هي قبْلةُ الصَّلاةِ، فإنَّهُ يسْتحبُّ للدَّاعي أنْ يسْتقْبلَ القِبْلَةَ، وكانَ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يسْتقبلُ القبْلةَ في دعائهِ في مواطنَ كثيرةٍ، فمنْ قالَ: إنَّ للدُّعاءِ قبْلةً غيْرُ قبْلةِ الصَّلاةِ، أو إنَّ لهُ قبْلتينِ: إحْداهما الكعْبةُ، والأخْرى السَّماءُ، فقدِ ابْتدعَ في الدِّينِ، وخالفَ جماعةَ المسْلمينَ.
الوجهُ الرابعُ:
أنَّ القبلةَ تقبلُ النَّسخَ، كما نُسِخَتْ منْ بيتِ المقْدِسِ إلى المسجدِ الحرامِ، أمَّا التَّوجُّهُ إلى السَّماءِ حالَ الدُّعاءِ فهوَ أمْرٌ مركوزٌ في الفطرِ، لا يتوجَّهونَ إلى غيرِ جهةِ العلوِّ، يفعلهُ العالمُ والجاهلُ.
وإذا كانتِ القبلةُ أمرًا يقبلُ النَّسخَ والتبديلَ فيجبُ على هذا التقديرِ إذا كانتِ السَّماء قدْ جعلتْ قبلةً للدعاءِ أنْ يجوز تغييرُ ذلكَ وتبديلُه؛ حتىَّ يجوز أنْ يُدْعا الله إلى نحو الأرضِ، ويجوزُ أنْ يدعوهُ الإنسانُ مِنَ الجهاتِ السِتِّ، ويمدُّ يدَهُ وعينيهِ إلى سائرِ جهاتهِ، وأنْ يكونَ ذلكَ قبلةً لبعضِ الدَّاعينَ دونَ بعضٍ[1].
الوجهُ الخامسُ:
أنَّ القبلةَ: مَا يستقبلهُ العابدُ بوجههِ، كما تُسْتَقْبَلُ الكعبةُ في الصَّلاةِ والدُّعاءِ والذِّكرِ والذَّبْحِ، ولذلك سمِّيتْ وُجْهَةً، والاسْتقْبالُ خلافُ الاسْتدْبارِ، فالاسْتقْبالُ بالوجْهِ، والاستدْبارُ بالدُّبرِ، فأمَّا مَا حاذاهُ الإنْسانُ برأسهِ أو يديهِ أو جنْبهِ، فهذا لا يسمَّى قبْلةً، لا حقيقةً ولا مجازًا، فلو كانتِ السَّماءُ قبلةَ الدُّعاءِ، لكانَ المشروعُ أنْ يوجِّهَ الدَّاعي وجههُ إليها، وهذا لمْ يشْرعْ.
الوجهُ السادسُ:
أنَّ القبلةَ لا يجدُ النَّاسُ فِي أنفسهم معنًى يطلب تعيينها، وَلاَ فرقَ بين قبلةٍ وقبلةٍ، بخلافِ التَّوجُّهِ في الدُّعاءِ نحوَ السَّماءِ، فالنَّاسُ يجدونَ في أنْفسهم طلبًا ضروريًّا لما فوق.
الوجهُ السابعُ:
عندما كانَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقَلِّبُ وجههُ (في السَّماء) يسألُ الله عزَّ وجلَّ - وهوَ أعلمُ بهِ - عن القبلةِ، استجابَ لهُ ربُّه وحدَّد لهُ المسجدَ الحرامَ، كما قال تعالى: {قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا} [البقرة: 144] والنصُّ هنا يشيرُ بوضوحٍ إلى أنَّ الله عزَّ وجلَّ أبدلَ نبيَّهُ صلى الله عليه وسلم قبلةً جديدةً يرضاها هي المسجدُ الحرامُ بدلًا منْ بيتِ المقدسِ، ولم يسمِّ تَقَلُّبَ وجهِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في السَّماءِ توجُّهًا نحو القبلةِ، بلْ إنَّ النَّصَّ يشيرُ إلى أنَّ تَقَلُّبَ وجههِ في السَّماءِ إنَّما كانَ ينتظرُ الأمرَ مِنَ الله في السَّماء، الذي استجابَ لهُ وعيَّن لهُ قبلةً في الأرضِ لا في السَّماء[2].
الوجهُ الثامنُ:
رفعُ الأيدي بالدعاءِ «يتضمنُ ثلاثةَ أشياء: الرفعُ الذي فيهِ الإشارة الحسية الظاهرة، والقصدُ والإرادة التي يقصدُ بها الصمدُ الأعلى، والاعتقاد الذي هو أصلُ القصدِ الذي هو أصلُ العمل. [والجهمية يزعمون] أن الثلاثة فاسدة. فيقال: لو كانَ الأمرُ كذلك لكانَ النهيُ عن ذلك من أعظمِ الواجباتِ في الدينِ، إذ ذاكَ من أعظمِ المنكراتِ لتضمنهِ اعتقادًا فاسدًا في حقِّ اللهِ تعالى، ودعًا فاسدًا متعلقًا بهِ، وعبادةً غير صالحة لهُ.
ومِنَ المعلومِ أنَّ اللهَ قد بعثَ الأولينَ والآخرينَ مِنَ النبيِّين مبشرين ومنذرين، ولم ينه أحدٌ من الأنبياء والمرسلين لبني آدمَ عن شيء من ذلك، لا عن هذا الرفعِ ولا عن هذا القصدِ ولا عن هذا الاعتقاد، بل كانَ الأنبياءُ موافقين لهم على هذا العمل، وذلك يوجب العلم الضروري من دين النبيين: أن ذلك عندهم ليس من المنكر بل من المعروف، وذلك يبطلُ كونهُ مبنيًّا على اعتقادٍ فاسدٍ في حقِّ الله تعالى مستلزمًا له ودالًّا عليهِ، فإن كلَّ ما كانَ متفرعًا عن الاعتقاد الفاسد أو كانَ مستلزمًا له مثل أن يكونَ دليلًا عليه فإنهُ يجبُ النهي عنهُ، فإن العقائدَ الفاسدةَ، والمقاصدَ الفاسدةَ، في حقِّ الله تعالى تجبُ إزالتها وإزالةُ فروعها وأصولها التي توجبها.
وإذا كان كذلك فالجهمية تنهى عن هذا الاعتقادِ وهذه الإرادةِ، فهم ناهونَ عن معرفةِ اللهِ تعالى وعبادتهِ»[3].
فتبيَّنَ منْ هذا الكلامِ: أنَّ القولَ بأنَّ السَّماءَ قبلةُ الدُّعاءِ منْ أعْظمِ الفريةِ على الله، وأنَّهُ منْ جملةِ افْتراءاتِ الجهميَّةِ ونحوهم على اللهِ وعلى رسلهِ ودينهِ.

الوجه التاسع:أن هذا الرفع يستدل به من وجوه:
أحدها: أن العبد الباقي على فطرته يجد في قلبه أمرا ضروريا إذا دعا الله دعاء المضطر أنه يقصد بقلبه الله الذي هو عال وهو فوق.
الثاني: أنه يجد حركة عينه ويديه بالإشارة إلى فوق تتبع إشارة قلبه إلى فوق وهو يجد ذلك أيضا ضرورة.
الثالث: أن الأمم المختلفة متفقة على ذلك من غير مواطأة.
الرابع: أنهم يقولون بألسنتهم أنا نرفع أيدينا إلى الله ويخبرون عن أنفسهم أنهم يجدون في قلوبهم اضطرارا إلى قصد العلو فالحجة تارة بما يجده الإنسان من العلم الضروري وتارة بما يدل على العلم الضروري في حق الناس وتارة بأن الناس لا يتفقون على ضلالة فإنه إذا كان إجماع المسلمين وحدهم لا يكون إلا حقا فإجماع جميع الخلق الذين منهم المسلمون أولى أن لا يكون إلا حقا.
وبهذه المجامع يظهر الجواب عما تذكر الجهمية وجماعة شيئان: أحدهما: أن يكون الناس مخطئين في هذا الرفع لاعتقادهم أن الله فوق وليس هو فوق.

الوجه العاشر: أن يقال كون العرش أو السماء قبلة للدعاء لا يثبت بغير الشرع فإن اختصاص بعض الجهات والأمكنة بأنه يستقبل دون غيرها هو أمر شرعي ولهذا افترقت أهل الملل كما قال تعالى: {وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا} فلو كان الله جعل العرش أو السماء قبلة للدعاء كان في الشريعة ما يبين ذلك ومعلوم أنه ليس في الكتاب والسنة ولا شيء من الآثار عن سلف الأمة ولا أئمتها ولا في الإثارة عن الأنبياء المتقدمين كموسى وعيسى وغيرهما من المرسلين صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين أن العرش أو السماء قبلة للدعاء فعلم أن دعوى ذلك من أعظم الفرية على الله وأن هذا من جملة افتراء الجهمية ونحوهم على الله وعلى رسله ودينه.

الوجه الحادي عشر:أن الناس مع اختلاف عقائدهم واديانهم يشيرون إلى السماء عند الدعاء لله تعالى والرغبة إليه وكلما عظمت رغبتهم واشتد الحاحهم قوي رفعهم واشارتهم ولهذا لما كان دعاء الاستسقاء فيه من الرغبة والإلحاح ما ليس في غيره كان رفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإشارته فيه أعظم منه في غيره وهذا يفعلونه إذا دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين عندما يكونون مضطرين إلى الله عند الرغبة والرهبة مثل ركوب البحر وغيره وفي تلك الحال يكونون قاصدين الله قصدا قويا بل لا يقصدون غيره ويقرنون بقصد قلوبهم وتوجهها اشارتهم بعيونهم ووجوهم وأيديهم إلى فوق ومعلوم أن الإشارة تتبع قصد المشير وإرادته فإذا لم يكونوا قاصدين إلا الله ولا مريدين إلا إياه لم تكن الإشارة إلا إلى ما قصدوه وسألوه فإنه في تلك الحال لا يكون في قلوبهم إلا شيئان المسؤول والمسؤول منه ومعلوم أن هذه الإشارة باليد وغيرها ليست إلى الشيء المسؤول المطلوب من الله ولا يخطر بقلوبهم أن هذه الإشارة إلى ذلك ولا ادعاه المنازع في ذلك في يقصده الداعي ولم يشعر به وهذا ممتنع وهذا واضح لمن تدبره.

الوجه الثاني عشر:أنه قد نهى عن رفع البصر في الصلاة إلى فوق أمرا بالخشوع الذي أثنى الله على أهله حيث قال: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ} وقال: {وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلاَّ عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ} والخشوع يكون مع تحفض البصر كما قال تعالى: {وَيُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ فَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ وَقَدْ كَانُوا يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ وَهُمْ سَالِمُونَ} وقال تعالى: {يَوْمَ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ الأَجْدَاثِ سِرَاعاً كَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَى نُصُبٍ يُوفِضُونَ خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ} وقال: {فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ يَدْعُ الدَّاعِ إِلَى شَيْءٍ نُكُرٍ خُشَّعاً أَبْصَارُهُمْ}: {مُهْطِعِينَ إِلَى الدَّاعِ يَقُولُ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا يَوْمٌ عَسِرٌ} كما وصف الأصوات بالخشوع في قوله: {وَخَشَعَتِ الأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلا تَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ هَمْساً} وعن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما بال أقوام يرفعون أبصارهم إلى السماء في صلاتهم" فاشتد قوله في ذلك حتى قال: "لينتهن أو لتخطفن أبصارهم" رواه البخاري وأكثر أهل السنن وعن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لينتهين أقوام يرفعون أبصارهم إلى السماء في الصلاة أو لتخطفن أبصارهم" رواه مسلم وغيره ولو كان الله ليس فوق بل هو في السفل كما هو في الفوق لا لاختصاص لأحد الجهتين به لم يكن رفع البصر إلى السماء ينافي الخشوع بل كان يكون بمنزلة حفظها.

----------


## جمال البليدي

وأمَّا النَّقْضُ بوضْعِ الجبهة، فما أفْسَدَهُ منْ نقْضٍ، وهذا يتبيَّنُ منْ وجوهٍ:
أحدُها:
أن يُقالَ: وضعُ الجبهةِ على الأرضِ لم يتضمَّنْ قصدَهُمْ لأحدٍ في السُّفلِ، بل السُّجودُ بها يُعقلُ أنَّهُ تواضعٌ وخضوعٌ للمسجودِ لهُ، لا طلبٌ وقصدٌ ممَّنْ هو في السُّفلِ، بخلافِ رفعِ الأيدي إلى العلوِّ عندَ الدعاءِ، فإنَّهم يقصدونَ بهِ الطلبَ ممنْ هوَ في العلوِّ.
والاستدلالُ هوَ بقصدهم القائمِ بقلوبهم، وما يتبعهُ منْ حركاتِ أبدانهم، والداعي يجدُ منْ قلبهِ معنًى يطلبُ العلوَّ، والساجدُ لا يجدُ منْ قلبهِ معنًى يطلبُ السُّفلَ، بلِ السَّاجدُ أيضًا يقصدُ في دعائهِ العلوَّ، فقصدُ العلوِّ عندَ الدعاءِ يتناولُ القائمَ والقاعدَ والراكعَ والسَّاجدَ[4].
الوجهُ الثاني:
أنَّ وضعَ الجبهةِ على الأرضِ يفعلهُ النَّاسُ لكلِّ منْ تواضعوا لهُ منْ أهلِ الأرضِ والسَّماء، ولهذا يسجدُ المشركونَ للأصنامِ والشَّمْسِ والقمرِ سجودَ عبادةٍ، وقدْ سجدَ ليوسفَ أبواهُ وإخوتهُ سجودَ تحيةٍ لا عبادةٍ، لكونِ ذلكَ كانَ جائزًا في شرعهم، وأمرَ الله الملائكةَ بالسُّجودِ لآدمَ، والسُّجودُ لا يختصُّ بمنْ هو في الأرضِ، بلْ لاَ يكادُ يُفْعَلُ لمنْ هو في بطنها، بلْ لمنْ هو على ظهرهَا عالٍ عليها، وأمَّا توجيهُ القلوبِ والأبصارِ والأيدي عندَ الدعاءِ إلى السَّماء فيفعلونهُ إذا كان المَدْعُوُّ في العُلُوِّ، فإذا دَعَوُا اللهَ فَعَلُوا ذلكَ، وإنْ قُدِّرَ منهم منْ يدعو الكواكبَ ويسألها، أو يدعو الملائكةَ، فإنَّهُ يفعلُ ذلكَ.
فعُلمَ أنَّ قصدَهم بذلكَ التوجُّهِ إلى جهةِ المدعوِّ المسؤولِ الذي يسألونهُ ويدعونهُ، حتى لو قُدِّرَ أنَّ أحدهم يدعو صنمًا أو غيرهُ ممَّا يكونُ على الأرضِ لكانَ توجُّهُ قلبهِ ووجههِ وبدنهِ إلى جهةِ معبودهِ الذي يسألهُ ويدعوهُ، كما يفعلهُ النَّصارى في كنائسهم فإنَّهم يوجِّهونَ قلوبهم وأبصارهم وأيديهم إلى الصُّوَرِ المصوَّرةِ في الحيطانِ وإنْ كانَ قصدهم صاحبَ الصُّورةِ، وكذلكَ مَنْ قصدَ الموتى في قبورهم، فإنَّه يوجِّهُ قصدَهُ وعينَهُ إلى منْ في القبرِ، فإذا قَدَّرَ أنَّ القبرَ أسفلُ منهُ توجَّهَ إلى أسفلَ، وكذلكَ عابدُ الصَّنمِ إذا كان فوقَ المكانِ الذي فيهِ الصنمُ، فإنَّهُ يُوَجِّهُ قَلْبَهُ وطَرْفَهُ إلى أسفلَ، لكونِ معبودهِ هناكَ.
فعُلمَ بذلكَ أنَّ الخلقَ متَّفقونَ على أنَّ توجيهَ القلبِ والعينِ واليدِ عندَ الدُّعاءِ إلى جهةِ المدعوِّ، فلما كانوا يُوَجِّهون ذلكَ إلى جهةِ السَّماءِ عندَ الله، عُلم إطباقُهم على أنَّ اللهَ في جِهَةِ السَّمَاءِ.
الوجهُ الثالث:
أنَّ الواحدَ منهم إذا اجتهدَ في الدُّعاءِ حالَ سجودِهِ يجدُ قلبَهُ يَقْصِدُ العُلُوَّ، مع أنَّ وجههُ يلي الأرضَ، بل كلَّما ازدادَ وجههُ ذُلًّا وتواضعًا، ازدادَ قلبهُ قصدًا للعلوِّ، كمَا قالَ تعالى: {وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ} [العلق: 19].
وقالَ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَقْرَبُ ما يَكُونُ العَبْدُ من رَبِّهِ وهو سَاجِدٌ»[5].
فعلمَ أنَّهم يفرِّقونَ بين توجُّهِ وجوههم في حالِ السُّجودِ إلى الأرضِ، وتوجيهِ القلوبِ في حالِ الدُّعاء إلى منْ في السَّماءِ. والقلوبُ حالَ الدُّعاءِ لا تقصدُ إلَّا العُلُوَّ، وأمَّا الوجوهُ والأيدي فيتنوعُ حالها: تارةً تكونُ في حالِ السُّجودِ إلى جهةِ الأرضِ، لكونِ ذلكَ غايةُ الخضوعِ، وتارةً تكونُ حالَ القيامِ مطرقةً، لكونِ ذلكَ أقربُ إلى الخشوعِ، وتارةً تتوجَّهُ إلى السَّماءِ لتوجُّهِ القلبِ.
وقد صحَّ عَنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّه نهى عَنْ رفعِ البصرِ في الصَّلاةِ إلى السَّماءِ، وقال: «لَيَنْتَهِيَنّ  َ أقوامٌ من رَفْعِ أَبْصَارِهِمْ إلى السَّمَاءِ في الصَّلاَةِ أو لا تَرْجِعُ إلَيْهِمْ أَبْصَارُهُم»[6].
وإنما نُهِيَ عنْ رفعِ البصرِ في الصَّلاة لأنَّهُ يُنافي الخشوعَ المأمورَ به في الصَّلاةِ.
قال تبارك وتعالى: {فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ يَدْعُ الدَّاعِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ نُكُرٍ * خُشَّعًا أَبْصَارُهُمْ} [القمر: 6 - 7].
وقال عزَّ وجلَّ: {يَوْمَ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ الأَجْدَاثِ سِرَاعًا كَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَى نُصُبٍ يُوفِضُونَ * خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ} [المعارج: 43 - 44].
وقال جلَّ وعَلا: {وَتَرَاهُمْ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا خَاشِعِينَ مِنَ الذُّلِّ يَنْظُرُونَ مِنْ طَرْفٍ خَفِيٍّ} [الشورى: 45].
ولهذا يوجدُ منْ يخاطبُ المعظَّمَ عنده لا يرفع بصرهُ إليهِ. ومعلومٌ أنَّهُ لو كانت الجهاتُ بالنسبةِ إلى الله سواء لم نؤمرْ بهذا.
الوجهُ الرابعُ:
أنَّ السجودَ من بابِ العبادةِ والخضوعِ للمسجودِ لهُ، كالرُّكوعِ والطَّوافِ بالبيتِ. وأمَّا السؤالُ والدُّعاءُ ففيهِ قصدُ المسؤولِ المدعوِّ، وتوجيهُ القلبِ نحوهُ، لا سيَّما عندَ الضَّرورةِ! فإنَّ السائلَ الداعي يقصدُ بقلبهِ جهةَ المدعوِّ المسؤولِ بحسب ضرورتِهِ واحتياجِهِ إليهِ.
وإذا كانَ كذلكَ، كانَ رفعُ رأسِهِ وطَرْفِهِ ويديهِ إلى جهةٍ، متضمِّنًا لقصدهِ إيَّاهُ في تلكَ الجهةِ، بخلافِ السَّاجدِ فإنَّهُ عابدٌ ذليلٌ خاشعٌ، وذلكَ يقتضي الذُّلَّ والخُضُوعَ، ليسَ فيهِ ما يقتضي توجيهَ الوَجْهِ واليَدِ نَحْوَهُ، لكن إنْ كان داعيًا وَجَّهَ قَلْبَهُ إليهِ.
الوجهُ الخامسُ:
أنْ يُقالَ: قصدُ القلوبِ للمَدْعُوِّ في العلوِّ أمرٌ فِطْرِيٌّ عَقْلِيٌّ اتفقت عليهِ الأممُ منْ غيرِ مُوَاطَأَةٍ، وأمَّا السُّجودُ فأمرٌ شرعيٌّ يُفعلُ طاعةً للآمرِ، كما تُستقبلُ الكعبةُ حالَ العبادةِ طاعةً للآمرِ[7].
وهكذا الحقُّ ينتصرُ على الباطلِ، فيتركهُ صريعًا زهوقًا: {وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا *} [الإسراء: 81].
فاحْمَـدْ إِلَهـَكَ أيُّهَا السُّنِّيُّ إِذْ عَافَـاكَ مِنْ تَحْريفِ ذِي بُهْتَانِ[8]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] بيان تلبيس الجهمية (2/461) بتصرف يسير.
[2] الرحمن على العرش استوى (ص69 - 70)، تأليف: الدكتور عوض منصور.
[3] بيان تلبيس الجهمية (4/603 - 604) طبعة مجمع الملك الفهد.
[4] درء تعارض العقل والنقل (7/21 - 22).
[5] رواه مسلم (482).
[6] رواه البخاري (750).
[7] درء تعارض العقل والنقل (7/21 - 25).
[8] الكافية الشافية (ص53).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض السابع:إعتراضاتهم على حديث الجارية.

اعلم رحمك الله أن حديث الجارية من أقوى الأدلة في إثبات علو الله تعالى على خلقه وهو بمثابة صاعقة على رؤوس المعطلة
في (( الاستذكار ))(23/167): 
(( وأمّا قوله في هذا الحديث للجارية (( أين الله؟ )) فعلى ذلك جماعة أهل السنّة، وهم أهل الحديث ورواته المتفقهون فيه وسائر نقلته، كلّهم يقول ما قال الله في كتابه.. . ومخالفونا ينسبونا في ذلك إلى التشبيه، والله المستعان، ومن قال بما نطق به القرآن، فلا عيب عليه عند ذوي الألباب )).

وقد حاول بعض الخلف تعطيله تارة والتشكيك في صحته تارة أخرى بشبهات واهيات سنعرضها في هذا البحث ونورد الرد الشافي عليها:

نص الحديث:
قال معاوية بن الحكم السلمي رضي الله عنه: 
(( أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بجارية، فقلت: يا رسول الله، عليّ رقبة أفأعتقها؟ فقال لها رسول الله: (( أين الله؟ )) فقالت: في السماء، فقال: (( من أنا؟ ))، قالت: رسول الله، قال: (( اعتقها فإنّها مؤمنة )) )) أهـ.

رواه الإمام مالك في (( الموطأ )) (2/776 )، والإمام الشافعيّ في (( الرّسالة )) (ص/75 -واللفظ لـه- )، وابن أبي شيبة في (( الإيمان )) (ص/36 رقم: 84 )، والإمام أحمد في (( المسند )) (5/448 )، وأبو داود في (( السنن )) (1/260 الصحيح )، والدّارميّ في (( الرّد على الجهميّة )) (ص/39 )، وفي (( الرّد على المريسي )) (1/491 )، وعبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد في (( السنّة )) (1/306 )، وابن خزيمة في (( التوحيد )) (1/279 )، واللالكائيّ في (( شرح أصول الاعتقاد )) (3/392 )، والبيهقيّ في(( الأسماء والصفات )) (ص/532 )، وفي(( السنن الكبرى )) (7/354 و10/98 )، ومسلمٌ في (( صحيحه )) (5/23 رقم: 1199 )، والذّهبي في (( العلو )) (ص/81 المختصر )، وغيرهم -رحم الله الجميع-.
من طرق؛ عن هلال بن أبي ميمونة، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن معاوية بن الحكم به؛ ورواه من طريق الزهري، عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، عن معاوية بن الحكم جماعة كما في (( المصنّف لعبد الرزاق )) (10/402 )، و (( مسند الإمام أحمد )) (3/443 و5/448 ) وغيرهم -رحم الله الجميع-.
وقد ذكر طرق الحديث وخرّجه بإيعابٍ واستيعاب شيخنا البحاثة، مشهور بن حسن -حفظه الله- في تحقيقه على كتاب (( الموافقات )) (1/60-64 ) للشاطبيّ، فلينظره من شاء التفصيل ( ).
وهذا الحديث، وهو المشهور بحديث الجارية، حديثٌ صحيحٌ باتفاق أهل النقل، صححه-تصريحاً أو ما يقوم مقامه- جمهرةٌ من أهل العلم؛ منهم الإمام مسلم حيث أخرجه في ((صحيحه )) (5/23 رقم: 1199 )، والحافظ ابن حجر في (( الفتح )) (13/359 )، والبيهقيُّ في (( الأسماء والصفات )) (ص/533 )، والذهبيّ في (( العلو ))(ص/81 مختصر )، والألبانيّ في مواضع منها (( الإيمان ))(ص/36) لابن أبي شيبة، حيث قال-رحمه الله-: (( إسناده صحيحٌ على شرط الشيخين ))( )، وقال في (( مختصر العلو ))(ص/81): (( فإنّه مع صحّةِ إسناده، وتصحيح أئمة الحديث إيّاه دون خلافٍ بينهم أعلمه )) أهـ. 
فلا نعلم في صحّة هذا الحديث خلافاً، ولم نرَ أحداً تعرّض لـه بتضعيف، بل إجماع أهل الحديث والسنّة منعقدٌ على صحته، ولم يخالف في ذلك إلاّ المتأخرون من شذاذ الجهميّة( )، كالكوثري والغماري والسقاف، وذلك موافقة منهم لأهوائهم، ولتسلم لهم عقيدة التعطيل، وإن كان ذلك على حساب النّص الشرعيّ، فلا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله.



شبهاتهم حول الحديث: 
الشبهة الأولى:
قولهم بأن الحديث أحاد ,ولا يصح الأخذ بالأحاد في العقيدة لأنه دليل ظني وليس قطعي
والجواب على هذا من أوجه:

الوجه الأول:أنه لم يعرف عن السلف الصالح تقسيم الحديث إلى متواتر وأحاد إنما هذا تقسيم محدث من طرف أهل البدع والكلام بل إن الصحابة كان يأخطذون بحديث الواحد
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله: ((( ولم تزل الخلفاء الراشدون وسائر الصحابة فمن بعدهم من السلف والخلف على امتثال خبر الواحد)=[شرح صحيح مسلم 1/130]، وعلق على حديث الجساسة الطويل والذي رأى فيه الصحابة الدجال ( وفيه قبول خبر الواحد)=[انظر شرح النووي على مسلم 18/80 ].

وقال الغزالي ( تواتر واشتهر عمل الصحابة بخبر الواحد في وقائع شتى لا تنحصر وان لم تتوافر آحادها فيحصل العلم بمجموعها)=[المستصفى 173].
وقال السفاريني ( يعمل بخبر الآحاد في أصول الدين وحكى الامام ابن عبد البر الاجماع على ذلك)=[لوامع الأنوار البهية 1/19 وانظر التمهيد لابن عبد البر 1/8].

قال الخطيب البغدادي ( فمن أقوى الأدلة على ذلك ما ظهر واشتهر عن الصحابة من العمل بخبر الواحد.. وعلى خبر الواحد كان كافة التابعين ومن بعدهم من الفقهاء الخالفين في سائر أمصارنا الى وقتنا هذا ولم يبلغنا عن احد منهم انكار لذلك ولا اعتراض عليه)=[الكفاية ص 31].

ويدل على هذا أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم لما أخبرهم الواحد وهم بقباء في صلاة الصبح أن القبلة قد حولت إلى الكعبة قبلوا خبره وتركوا الحجة التي كانوا عليها واستداروا إلى القبلة، ولم ينكر عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بل شكروا على ذلك وكانوا على أمر مقطوع به من القبلة الأولى فلولا حصول العلم لهم بخبر الواحد لم يتركوا المقطوع به المعلوم لخبر لا يفيد العلم، وغاية ما يقال فيه: إنه خبر اقترنته قرينة، وكثير منهم يقول لا يفيد العلم بقرينة ولا غيرها وهذا في غاية المكابرة. ومعلوم أن قرينة تلقى الأمة له بالقبول وروايته قرناً بعد قرن من غير نكير من أقوى القرائن وأظهرها فأي قرينة فرضتها كانت تلك أقوى منها.
الوجه الثاني: لقد أجمعت الأمة على قبول خبر الواحد الثقة 
قال الشافعي " لم أحفظ عن علماء المسلمين أنهم اختلفوا في تثبيت خبر الواحد".=[الرسالة ص 457].

قال ابن حجر ( الخبر المحتف بالقرائن قد يفيد العلم خلافا لمن أبى ذلك.. وهو أنواع: منها ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما مما لم يبلغ التواتر فانه احتف به قرائن، منها: جلالتهما في هذا الشأن، وتقدمهما في تمييز الصحيح على غيرهما، وتلقى العلماء لكتابيهما بالقبول، وهذا التلقي وحده أقوى في افادة العلم من مجرد كثرة الطرق القاصرة على التواتر) قال ( فالاجماع حاصل على تسليم صحته)=[شرح النخبة (ص6) وانظر تدريب الراوي للسيوطي 1/133]، ( وقد شاع فاشيا عمل الصحابة والتابعين بخبر الواحد من غير نكير، فاقتضى الاتفاق منهم على القبول).=[فتح الباري 13/234].

وقال ابن الصلاح في مقدمته ( وما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم جميعه مقطوع به، والعلم اليقيني النظري واقع به، خلافا لقول من نفى ذلك محتجا بأنه لا يفيد في أصله الا الظن، وانما تلقته الأمة بالقبول ... وما انفرد به البخاري ومسلم مندرج في قبيل ما يقطع بصحته لتلقي الأمة كل واحد من كتابيهما بالقبول).=[القييد والأيضاح 41 علوم الحديث ص 25 تدريب الراوي 1/133].

وحكى ابن الصلاح أنه كان أول الأمر يميل الى رد خبر الواحد في العقائد قال( ثم بان لي أن المذهب الذي اخترناه أولا هو الصحيح).
قال السخاوي ( فقد سبقه [أي ابن الصلاح] الى القول بذلك في الخبر المتلقى بالقبول الجمهور من المحدثين والأصوليين وعامة السلف).=[قواعد التحديث 85 فتح المغيث 1/51].
وقال عمر بكري ( عندي لائحة باسماء مئة وثلاثة وثلاثين عالماً كلهم قالوا ان حديث الآحاد ظني ولا يؤخذ به في العقائد). واذا نقبت عن هؤلاء العلماء وجدتهم بين أشعري وماتريدي التزموا بهذا القول تبعاً لمذهبهم.

ونحن عندنا عالم واحد وهو الشافعي من علماء الأمة المشهورين يغلب ألفا من أمثال من ذكرت أسماءهم.

فقد كتب الشافعي ما يزيد على مائة صفحة =[الرسالة من صفحة 369 الى 471 ]،
في أعظم كتاب في أصول الفقه اسمه (الرسالة) أثبت به حجية خبر الواحد وبوبه بالعنوان التالي (باب: حجية خبر الواحد) أكد فيه أن ( أهل السنة قد تلقوا خبر الواحد العدل بالقبول). وقال ( لم أحفظ عن علماء المسلمين أنهم اختلفوا في تثبيت خبر الواحد).=[الرسالة من صفحة 453 الى 457 سير أعلام النبلاء 10/24].

وكذلك دافع عن حديث الآحاد في كتابه ( اختلاف الحديث)=[مطبوع على حاشية كتاب الأم 7/2-38]، وفي كتابه ( الأم) بوّب بعنوان "باب حكاية قول من رد خبر الخاصة" ومراده بخبر الخاصة خبر الآحاد.

فهذه ثلاثة كتب للشافعي ذكر فيها كل ما يحتاج بيانه حول خبر الآحاد لم يقل في شيء منها ان خبر الواحد مقبول في الأحكام مردود في العقائد. ومن خصص فعليه الدليل والا كان محرفاً لقول الأئمة. والمحرفون لن يقيموا الخلافة الراشدة على منهاج النبوة!

نحن عندنا دليل واضح من الشافعي في تثبيت خبر الواحد فقد قال (باب تثبيت خبر الواحد) وهذا لفظ صريح فأين حجتكم التي يجب أن تكون بمثل وضوح كلام الشافعي هكذا (باب تثبيت خبر الواحد في الأحكام دون العقائد)؟

ولا يعقل أن يكتب في هذه الصفحات كل ما يحتاج معرفته عن خبر الواحد ولا يأتي بعبارة صريحة يفرق فيها العقائد والأحكام.

فانه لما أثبت الشافعي خبر الواحد أثبته عموما لم يخصه في شيء دون شيء. ولم يقل الأخذ به حرام حلال: حرام في العقائد حلال في الأحكام كما يذهب اليه المتناقضون!


الوجه الثالث: 

اجماع العلماء على كفاءة الصحيحين 
ولا ننسى أن غالب أحاديث الصحيحين من نوع خبر الواحد، ومعلوم أن الأمة قد تلقت هذين الكتابين بالقبول والتسليم. وهي لا تجتمع على ضلالة. فإجماعها حجة على من زعم رد خبر الآحاد.

وقد أدى موقف هؤلاء الى الطعن في أكثر أحاديث الشيخين اللذين اتفقت الأمة على صحتها وتلقتها بالقبول. وأثاروا الشك في أوثق مصدرين لهذه الأمة بعد كتاب الله.

نقل السيوطي في التدريب عن الحافظ السجزي اجماع الفقهاء أن من حلف على صحة ما في البخاري لم يحنث. ونقل عن امام الحرمين أنه قال: لو حلف بطلاق زوجته أن ما في الصحيحين من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لما ألزمته بالطلاق.

ولقد صدّر البخاري ومسلم كتابيهما بحديث آحاد ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات)=[قد قالوا عن الحديث: أصله آحاد لكنه من جهة الصحابي الثقة نقله عنه صحابة آخرون فصار متواترا. ولكن لو اتفقت الأمة على راو ثقة ضابط فهل يتراجع الحزب عن موقفه من خبر الواحد ويصير عنده بعض خبر الواحد الثقة مفيدا للعلم أم أنهم لا يتراجعون؟]. وهذا الحديث يتضمن مواضيع في العقائد. وكفى بها دعوى واكتساء ثوب الزور أن يدعي أهل الكلام أنهم أحرص على العقيدة وأدق في فن الرواية وأورع في الدين من الشيخين.

قال ابن تيمية ( ان مما اجمعت الأمة على صحته : أحاديث البخاري ومسلم)=[مجموع الفتاوى 18:16]. مع أن غالب ما فيهما من خبر الواحد حتى قال بعض العلماء لا يوجد خبر متواتر الا أربعة أحاديث بل قال ابن الصلاح أنه لا يوجد متواتر الا حديث ( من كذب علي متعمداً). وهنا يبرز سؤال مهم: اذا كان سند خبر الواحد غير قطعي الثبوت فلماذا جعل الله أكثر روايات السنة من هذا النوع؟ لا أعتقد أن هؤلاء يستطيعون الاجابة عن ذلك؟

قال ابن الصلاح في مقدمته ( وما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم جميعه مقطوع به، والعلم اليقين النظري واقع به، خلافا لقول من نفى ذلك محتجا بأنه لا يفيد في أصله الا الظن، وانما تلقته الأمة بالقبول ... وما انفرد به البخاري ومسلم مندرج في قبيل ما يقطع بصحته لتلقي الأمة كل واحد من كتابيهما بالقبول)=[التقييد والأيضاح ص 41 علوم الحديث ص 25 تدريب الراوي 131].


الوجه الرابع: 
إن خبر الأحاد المتحف بالقرائن -كحديث الجارية- يفيد العلم وليس الظن 

قال ابن حجر في شرح النخبة (ص 6) ( الخبر المحتف بالقرائن قد يفيد العلم خلافا لمن أبى ذلك). وقوله (قد يفيد) مهم جداً ومعناه عدم افادته العلم دائما بالضرورة. ولكن إذا ثبتت قرائن الصدق واستوفى شروط الصحة أفاد العلم.

وقال ابن حزم ( قال أبو سليمان والكرابيسي والمحاسبي وغيرهم أن خبر الواحد عن العدل الى مثله الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوجب العلم والعمل معا وبهذا نقول... واذا صح هذا فقد ثبت يقينا أن خبر العدل عن مثله مبلغا الى رسول الله حق مقطوع به موجب للعلم والعمل معا)=[الإحكام في أصول الأحكام 1/119-124].

وقال أبو المظفر السمعاني الشافعي ( إن الخبر إذا صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم ورواه الأئمة الثقات وأسنده خلفهم عن سلفهم الى رسول الله وتلقته الأمة بالقبول فإنه يوجب العلم فيما سبيله العلم، هذا عامة قول أهل الحديث والمتقنين من القائمين على السنة، وإنما هذا القول الذي يذكر أن خبر الواحد لا يفيد العلم بحال ولا بد من نقله بطريق التواتر لوقوع العلم به شيء اخترعته القدرية والمعتزلة وكان قصدهم منه رد الأخبار)=[رسالة الأنتصار لأهل الحديث اختصرها السيوطي في صون الكلام والمنطق ص 160-167]. وذكر مثله في كتاب القواطع الذي أثنى عليه السبكي في طبقاته (5/343).

الوجه الخامس: لو سلمنا لكم جدلا بأن خبر الأحاد يفيد الظن لا العلم فهذا لا يلزم عدم الأخذ به 
فقد ذكر الله الظن في مواطن الاعتقاد ومدحه. 
قال تعالى (إني ظننت أني ملاق حِسَابِية فهو في عيشة راضية)[الحاقة20-21] وقال (وظنوا أن لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه)[التوبة 118] وقال (الذين يظنون أنهم مُلاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون)[البقرة 46] وقال(قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله) [البقرة 249[ 

فما هو الظن الذي يذم الله المشركين على اتباعه ويمدح المؤمنين على فعله أهو هو؟ إذن فلا بد من تحقيق معنى كلمة الظن.

التحقيق في ذلك أن الظن:
اذا كان مرجوحاً كان وهماً وتخرصاً وتخميناً وهو لا مكان له في الشريعة. وإذا كان راجحاً كان علماً ويقيناً، وعلى ذلك يُحمل قول أهل اللغة " الظن شك ويقين"=[النهاية 3/163 لسان العرب 13/272] قال الأنباري في كتاب "الأضداد" أن كلمة الظن من الأضداد. 
علم من ذلك أن الظن الممدوح في الآيات الأخرى هو الظن الراجح الذي يفيد العلم واليقين. وهو غير الظن الذي حذر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلاً ( إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث) (متفق عليه) المنافي للجزم كما قال تعالى (ما لهم إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقيناً).

فالظن الراجح خرج عند أهل فن الحديث عن الخرص الى اليقين لأنهم تفحصوا سند الرواية فلما استوفى عندهم شروط الصحة صار صار الشك بالرواية هو المرجوح واليقين فيها هو الراجح. وهو ما يراد عند أهل العلم الذين وصفوه بأنه ظني ولم يعهد عنهم النهي عن الأخذ به في شيء دون شيء. بل أنكروا على المعتزلة الطعن به.

فالظن الذي تفيده أحاديث الآحاد الصحيحة السند هو اليقين إذ أن دلائل الحق في خبر الواحد العدل أكثر وأوفر لأن المنكرين أنفسهم اختاروا حجية خبر الواحد في الأحكام الشرعية. فثبت أنهم يقولون بأن الظن الذي يفيده خبر الواحد هو الراجح لا المرجوح لأن الظن المرجوح لا يجوز الأخذ به في العقائد والأحكام اتفاقاً. وبهذا فقد قرروا أن أحاديث الآحاد تفيد العلم من حيث لا يشعرون.

فإن أبوا لزمهم القول بعدم حجية أحاديث الآحاد في الأحكام أيضاً وإلا وقعوا مرة أخرى في التناقض، فقد كان الخوارج والمعتزلة منطقيين مع أنفسهم عندما جعلوا الآيات الناهية عن الظن ناهية عن الاحتجاج بحديث الآحاد في العقائد والأحكام.



الشبهة الثانية:قال الكوثري: إنّ حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الجارية لم يكن إلاّ بالإشارة، فعبّر الرّاوي عمّا فهمه من إشارة الجارية باللّفظ المذكور، ثمّ اشتهر اللفظ بعد ذلك بين الصحابة، وصواب الحديث وأصله... فمدّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يده إليها مستفهماً، من في السماء؟ قالت: الله، قال: من أنا؟ قالت: رسول الله.
والجواب عليه:
الوجه الأول: هذا تأويلٌ سنّه الأعاجم الذين دخلوا العراق كما قال ابن الجوزي "قَدِمَ إلى بغداد جماعة من أهل البدع الأعاجم… وقالوا: إن الله ليس في السماء وأن الجارية التي قال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أين الله؟ كانت خرساء فأشارت إلى السماء(5).
ولكن نص الحديث يدل على أنها كانت ناطقة، ولذلك لما سألها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من أنا؟" قالت: "أنت رسول الله".
الوجه الثاني: أمّا دعوى أنّ الصحابي قد صاغ الحديث من عند نفسه، وعبّر عن إشارة الجارية بهذا اللفظ، فكلامٌ سخيفٌ ودعوى باطلة، وما أسهل الدعاوى أن تطلق، ولكنّها عند التحقيق لا تكون شيئاً، فأين الدليل على ذلك؟! أهو اللّفظ الضعيف الذي فيه سعيد بن زيد؟، أم هو الهوى ورفض الحق؟ -وعلى فرض التسليم بقوله من باب المناظرة- أليس هذا دليلاً واضحاً على أنّ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قد تلقّوا الحديث بهذا اللّفظ بالقبول، من غير إنكارٍ ولا ردّ؟ ألم يكن الصحابة يفهمون عقيدة التنـزيه فيبادروا إلى رد الحديث ورفضه( )، وهذه اعتراضات ملزمة، إذ لا مفرّ منها لمن سلك هذا المسلك المنحرف.

الشبهة الثالثة:طعن السقاف في هلال بن أبي ميمونة ناقلاً ما جاء في ترجمته في تهذيب الكمال فقط !!! _ مع زيادة قولين فقط _ انظر تنقيح الفهوم ص9_

وهي قول النسائي (( لا بأس به ))

وقول أبوحاتم الرازي (( شيخ))

قلت : ولا يخفى على أحد له معرفة بالفن أنهما متشددان

ثم تفضل علينا بنقل توثيق ابن حبان الراوي

ثم اعتبر ما نقله ذريعة له للطعن في هذا الحديث والحكم على هلال بأنه (( صدوق )) فقط !! 
( فأقول رداً على هذا الهـراء :

لقد أخفى هذا الجهول كون هلال بن أبي ميمونة ممن احتج بهم البخاري في صحيحه في غير ما موضع فهو ثقة عنده ، وكذلك احتج به مسلم لهذا قال الحاكم في شأن هلال في مستدركه (1/208) (( فقد اتفقا على الحجة بروايات هلال بن أبي هلال ويقال ابن أبي ميمونة ويقال ابن علي ويقال ابن أسامة وكله واحد ))

وقال عنه الدارقطني (( ثقة )) وكذلك قال عنه مسلمة بن القاسم
ولهذا قال عنه الذهبي في الميزان (( ثقة ))
وتابعه الحافظ في التقريب
ولا يفوتني أن أذكر تصحيح ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (859) وأبوعوانة في مستخرجه (1727) وابن الجارود في المنتقى (212) لأحاديث هلال
وقد تجاهل هذا الجهول هذه الحقائق العلمية المبددة لظلمات جهله وقد رأيناه هو وأشياخه يمشون أحاديث جمع من الضعفاء ظاهري الضعف فكيف يقدم على الطعن في أحد رجال الشيخين!!!!
وبإمكاننا أن نضيف إلى قائمة موثقي هلال بن علي الإمام مالك
قال الحافظ الذهبي في: ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) ( 8 / 71 - 72 ) :
( وقد كان مالكٌ إماماً في نقد الرجال ، حافظا ، مجوداً ، متقناً .

قال بشر بن عمر الزهراني : سألتُ مالكاً عن رجل ، فقال: هل رأيته في كتبي ؟ قلت: لا ، قال: لو كان ثقة لرأيته في كُتُبي .
قلت قد روى مالك عن هلال في الموطأ فهو ثقة عنده ولا شك _ انظر ترجمته من تهذيب الكمال _

قال يحيى بن معين: كل من روى عنه مالك بن أنس فهو ثقة إلا عبد الكريم البصري أبو أمية
قلت: هذا يشمل هلال فيقال أن ابن معين وثقه أيضاً وخصوصاً وأن رواية مالك عن هلال في أشهر كتبه ( الموطأ)

وقال الإمام أحمد ( كما نقل عنه ابن هانيء في مسائله ) (( كل من روى عنه مالك فهو ثقة ))
و البيهقي أيضاً ممن وثق هلال فقد صحح إسناد حديث الجارية في كتابه الأسماء والصفات ص 422 كما نقل السقاف نفسه وهذا يقتضي توثيق هلال
وهذه الحقائق العلمية مجتمعة تدل على أن إقدام السقاف على الحكم على هلال بأنه (( صدوق )) مجازفة أوقعته بتناقضات عديدة لاحقاً
وبقي أن نقول أن هلال بن أبي ميمونة مدني وانتقاء مالك لشيوخه من المدنيين أمر مسلم عند أهل الفن. 

وقال أحمد: ((لا تبالِ أن لا تسأل عن رجل روى عنه مالك، ولا سيما مدني".
نقله ابن رجب في شرح العلل (2/876)

وقال ابن حبان في (الثقات): كان مالك أول من انتقى الرجال من الفقهاء بالمدينة، وأعرض عمن ليس بثقة في الحديث، ولم يكن يروي إلا ما صح، ولا يحدث إلا عن ثقة مع الفقه والدين والفضل والنسك، وبه تخرج الشافعي؛ وروى ابن خزيمة في (صحيحه) عن ابن عيينة قال: إنما كنا نتبع آثار مالك، وننظر إلى الشيخ إن كتب عنه، وإلا تركناه، وما مثلي ومثل مالك إلا كما قال الشاعر:
وابنُ اللّبُون إِذَا مَا لز في قرن **** لَمْ يَسْتَطِع صَولة البزل القناعيس)

وقال ابن حبان في (الثقات) (7/459) وابن منجويه في (رجال صحيح مسلم) (2/220) : ((كان مالك أول من انتقى الرجال من الفقهاء بالمدينة، وأعرض عمن ليس بثقة في الحديث، ولم يكن يروي إلا ما صح ولا يحدث إلا عن ثقة، مع الفقه والدين والفضل والنسك))

وقد روى يحيى بن أبي كثير عن هلال بن أبي ميمونة
قال أبو حاتم الرازي (( يحيى إمام لا يحدث إلا عن ثقة ))
انظر ترجمة يحيى في تهذيب الكمال وفروعه ولا أعزو لمجلد وصفحة لأنها مرتبة على أحرف الهجاء. 


وأما قول الفسوي في المعرفة والتاريخ (2 / 466) (( ثقة حسن الحديث ))

فالعبارة عند الجهلة بالفن ظاهرها التعارض فالثقة حديثه صحيح وليس حسناً

غير أنه لا تعارض فالمقصود هنا الحسن المعنوي وهذا يستخدمه المتقدمون كثيراً

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في النكت على ابن الصلاح (1/425) ((وأما أحمد : فإنه سئل فيما حكاه الخلال عن أحاديث نقض الوضوء بمس الذكر فقال : أصح ما فيها 
حديث أم حبيبة ـ رضي الله تعالى عنها .
قال : وسئل عن حديث بسرة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ فقال : صحيح . 
قال الخلال : حدثنا أحمد بن أصرم أنه سأل أحمد عن حديث أم حبيبة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ في مس الذكر فقال : هو حديث حسن . فظاهر هذا أنه لم يقصد المعنى الاصطلاحي ، لأن الحسن لا يكون أصح من الصحيح ))

ومثله قول ابن عبد البر في الإستيعاب (3 / 403) - في ترجمة معاوية بن الحكم السلمي : " له عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حديث واحد حسن في الكهانة والطيرة والخط وتشميت العاطس في الصلاة جاهلا وفي عتق الجارية "

فالمقصود حسن المعنى

وهذا كثير في كلام ابن عبد البر فقد قال في كتابه (( جامع بيان العلم وفضله )) (1/65) وهو يتكلم على حديث (( تعلموا العلم .....)) (( وهو حديثٌ حسنٌ جداً ، ولكن ليس له إسنادٌ قوي ))

قال العراقي في تخريج (1/12) (( قوله حسن أراد به الحسن المعنوي فإن موسى بن محمد البلقاوي كذبه أبو زرعة وأبو حاتم ))) نقلا عن كتاب(الدفاع عن حديث الجارية) للأخ عبد الله خليفي.

الشبهة الرابعة:زعم نبيل الشريف (حبشي) أن حديث الجارية مضطرب "ظاهر" الاضطراب!! فقد رواه مالك بلفظ: أتشهدين أن لا إله إلا الله؟ فقالت: أشهد. وأما رواية مسلم: قال لها: أين الله؟ .." قال: فهذا الاختلاف في اللفظ يوضح الاضطراب. ومالك أضبط للحديث من مسلم، بل اتفق العلماء على أن مالكاً أضبط رواة الحديث"(1). انتهى.
والـجــواب:
* قد شهد الحافظ ابن حجر بصحة الحديث ولم يذكر فيه اضطراباً ولا علة فقال "وهو حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم"(2). فخذه "حيث حافظ عليه نص".
* بل الرواية عند مالك بلفظ: "أين الله" فلماذا التلبيس والخداع(3)؟ غير أنكم تتجاهلونها وتتمسكون بالرواية التي تليها وهي حادثة أخرى لا تتعلق بما قبلها بتاتاً بدليل رواية عتبة بن مسعود أن رجلاً من الأنصار أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بجارية له سوداء فقال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن علي رقبة مؤمنة، فإن كنت تراها مؤمنة أُعتِقُها. فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتشهدين… الخ". أما رواية معاوية بن الحكم ففيها أنه ضربها وأسف لما فعل فاستدعاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسألها: "أين الله". وقد استغل أهل الزيغ إبهام اسم الرجل من الأنصار وجعلوه وحديث معاوية بن الحكم حديثاً واحداً مروياً من عدة طرق ليتمكنوا بعد ذلك من ادعاء الاضطراب فيه. بينما الحديثان متنان اثنان لقصة متعددة كما نص عليه الحافظ ابن عبد البر ونقله عنه في "شرح الزرقاني على موطأ مالك 4/86". ألا فبُعداً وسُحقاً لمن ورث مكر اليهود في تلبيس الحق بالباطل.


* أن كون الإمام مالك رحمه الله أضبط من مسلم: فهذا ليس قاعدة دائمة يحتج بها، والدليل على ذلك أن مالكاً أخطأ في ضبط اسم راوي هذا الحديث حينما روى حديث (أين الله) فسماه (عمر بن الحكم) وإنما هو (معاوية بن الحكم السلمي).
وقد نبه الشافعي على ذلك فروى حديث الجارية (أين الله) ثم استدرك على مالك هذا الخطأ فقال "وهو معاوية بن الحكم: وأظن مالكاً لم يحفظ اسمه" (الرسالة ص 76) وكذلك انظر كتابه (الأم 5/280).
وكذلك استدرك النسائي هذا الوهم في (التفسير من الكبرى 8/427 تحفة).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في (التلخيص الحبير 3/222) "وهو من أوهام مالك في اسمه". فها هو الشافعي الذي تدعون اتباعه يصرح لكم بأن مالكاً أخطأ فتجاهلتم تنبيهه وتنبيه الحافظ ابن حجر والنسائي وتمسكتم بخطأ مالك!


الشبهة الخامسة:
ذهب أحدهم وهو عبد الله الغماري المغربي إلى أن الحديث شاذ ومردود(4).
قلت: بالطبع مردود عند أتباع جهم بن صفوان الذين يعرضون الكتاب والسنة على موازين عقولهم المتلوثة بعلم الكلام فما استساغته عقولهم أثبتوه، وما نفرت منه أوّلوه أو حكموا بشذوذه.
ثم إن الشاذ في اصطلاح المحدثين: مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه. فأين يوجد في الحديث ما يفيد ذلك.
فما نصروا الدين ولا رفعوا راية السنة وإنما ضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض وضربوا السنة بعضها ببعض كل هذا من أجل تنزيه مزعوم حملهم على العبث والتشكيك.
ولم يستفيدوا بعد هذه المحاولات من الطعن بالحديث لأن القرآن أثبت أن الله في السماء. قال تعالى {أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ} والضمير عائد على الله بدليل قوله تعالى {أَفَأَمِنَ الَّذِينَ مَكَرُواْ السَّيِّئَاتِ أَن يَخْسِفَ اللّهُ بِهِمُ الأَرْضَ}.

الشبهة السادسة: احتج السقاف برواية عبدالرزاق في المصنف (9 / 175) عن ابن جريج عن عطاء أن رجلا كانت له جارية في غنم ترعاها وكانت له شاة صفي يعني عزيزة في غنمه تلك فأراد أن يعطيها نبي الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فجاء السبع فانتزع ضرعها فغضب الرجل فصك وجه جاريته فجاء نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر أنها كانت عليه رقبة مؤمنة وأنه قد هم أن يجعلها اياها حين صكها فقال الني صلى الله عليه وسلم (( ائتني بها)) فسألها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( أتشهدين أن لا اله الا الله )) قالت نعم (( وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله )) قالت نعم (( وأن الموت والبعث حق))قالت نعم (( وأن الجنة والنار حق )) قالت نعم فلما فرغت قال (( اعتقها أو أمسك)).
ثم قال السقاف: هذا اسناد صحيح عال ، بل وادعى أن صحابي هذا الحديث هو معاوية بن الحكم السلمي راوي حديث الجارية في صحيح مسلم ليتسنى له الحكم على الحديث بالاضطراب.

(فأقول ردا على هذه السفسطة:
حكم السقاف على الحديث دليل على جهله بهذا العلم رواية ودراية :
أما من حيث الرواية فصحابي هذا الحديث ليس معاوية السلمي لأن عطاء ((وهو الراوي عن معاوية)) في رواية عبدالرزاق غير عطاء في رواية مسلم فعطاء في رواية مسلم هو عطاء بن يسار كما جاء مصرحا به وابن جريج لا يروي عن عطاء بن يسار اذن من هو عطاء في رواية عبدا لرزاق.
انه عطاء بن ابي رباح على الراجح عندي وكل من اسمه عطاء _ وهم ابن أبي رباح والخراساني وابن السائب _ ويروي عنه ابن جريج لا يعرف له سماع من معاوية السلمي ومطعون بسماعه من جمع الصحابة ولم يسم عطاء الصحابي في الحديث
ولم يصرح بالسماع منه فالرواية مرسلة لا صحيحة كما زعم هذا الغر.


أما من ناحية الدراية فالحادثة في صحيح مسلم غير الحادثة في مصنف عبدالرزاق واليك الفروق بينها:
الفرق الأول: 
هو أن الرجل صاحب الجارية عند عبدا لرزاق أراد أن يهدي الشاة الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا لا يوجد في رواية مسلم
الفرق الثاني :
هو أن الرجل صاحب الجارية في مصنف عبدالرزاق يعرف الحكم الشرعي في المسألة على عكس معاوية بن الحكم السلمي عند مسلم فانه جاء مستفتياً
الفرق الثالث:
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر معاوية بن الحكم السلمي باعتاق الجارية على عكس صاحب الجارية عند عبدالرزاق فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد خيره بين الاعتاق والامساك) نقلا عن كتاب الدفاع عن حديث الجارية للأخ عبد الله خليفي.

الشبهة السابعة:
احتج السقاف بما بما رواه أحمد (4 / 222 و 388 و 389) وأبو داود(3 / 230) وغيرهما من من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة عن أبي سلمة عن الشريد بن السويد الثقفي قال قلت يا رسول الله ان أمي أوصت أن أعتق رقبة وان عندي جارية سوداء نوبية فقال رسول (( من ربك )) قالت الله قال (( فمن أنا )) قالت رسول الله قال اعتقها فانها مؤمنة

الرد:
(قلت هذا مرسل حسن أما الارسال فلأن أبا سلمة مطعون بسماعه من جمع من الصحابة ولا نعرف تاريخ وفاة الشريد بن سويد حتى نعرف أكان معاصراً له أم لا
أما الحسن فمن أجل محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة فهو صدوق مختلفٌ فيه وهذه الجارية غير جارية معاوية بن الحكم السلمي فاالإسناد غير الإسناد والصحابي غير الصحابي والمتن غير المتن فمعاوية أراد اعتاق جاريته لأنه صكها على وجهها أما الشريد فأراد اعتاقها لأن أمه أوصت بذلك وعلى فرض أنهما رواية واحدة فرواية مسلم الصحيحة المتصلة أرجح
وقد خولف حماد في الاسناد و المتن فرواه ابن خزيمة في كتاب التوحيد (ص 122) من طريق محمد بن يحي القطعي حدثنا زياد بن الربيع ثنا محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة أن محمد بن الشريد جاء بخادمة سوداء عتماء الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله ان أمي جعلت عليها عتق رقبة فهل تجزي أن أعتق هذه ؟ فقال رسول الله صـلى الله عليه وسلم للخادمة (( أين )) فرفعت برأسها فقالت في السماء ثم ذكر بقية الحديث
قلت هذا إسناد حسن متصل وأميل الى ترجيح هذه الرواية على سابقتها لأن حماد بن سلمة في روايته عن غير ثابت شيء مع كونه ثقة ولم يرو له مسلم ما رواه عن محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة على خلاف زياد بن الربيع فهو من رجال البخاري ولم يطعن في شيء من مروياته وروايته شاهد قوي لرواية معاوية بن الحكم السلمي عند مسلم 


ثم تبين لي أنها معلولة لما جاء في ترجمة محمد بن عمرو في تهذيب التهذيب 

حيث قال الحافظ ((وقال بن خيثمة سئل بن معين عن محمد بن عمرو فقال ما زال الناس يتقون حديثه قيل له وما علة ذلك قال كان يحدث مرة عن أبي سلمة بالشيء من روايته ثم يحدث به مرة أخرى عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة ))

قلت هذا يقتضي ضعف روايته عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة خاصة وهذه منها غير أنها صالحة للإعتبار فتعضد معى حديث الجارية في صحيح مسلم ) نقلا عن كتاب(الدفاع عن حديث الجارية) للأخ عبد الله خليفي.

الشبهة الثامنة:زعم الكوثري أن سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجارية "أين الله" سؤال عن المكانة لا المكان"(6). 
وهذا باطل من أوجه:
* أن الأشعرية لا يرضون أصلاً بإطلاق هذا الوصف على الله. كما قال القشيري "تعالى الله أن يقال (أين)(7).
* أن المكانة لا يقال عنها (أين) ولا يجاب عنها بأنها في السماء. الله إلا إذا دخلت عليها (من) كقولك: أين أنت من فلان. أين الثرا من الثريا.
* أنهم جعلوا فوقية الله على خلقه بمعنى أنه خير منهم وأفضل منهم منزلة، فإن الله لم يمتدح نفسه ابتداءً بأنه أفضل من أحد من خلقه. وكيف يقبل عاقل فيه شيء من إيمان أن يعتقد أن (الله فوق العرش) بمعنى هو خير وأفضل منزلة من عرشه؟ وأن معنى قول زينب "زّوجني الله من فوق سبع سماوات" بمعنى أن الله خير وأفضل من السماوات؟
وهذا إنما يقال في المتقاربين في المنزلة وأحدهما أفضل من الآخر، وأما إذا لم يتقاربا فإنه لا يصح ذلك، وحينما يقول الله {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ} فإنه العلو الحقيقي، إذ لا يعرف في اللغة استعمال "فوق" مقروناً بـ (من) بمعنى فوقية الخيرية والأفضلية فلا يصح أن يقال "الذهب من فوق الفضة" ولا يقال "العلم من فوق الجاهل".
وإذا كان من القبيح أن تقول: الجوهر فوق البصل، والذهب فوق التنك، مما يُضحك الناس منك: فكيف تقول: الله فوق عباده بمعنى أنه خير منهم وأفضل؟!
* أن قوله مردود بحديث النزول، فإذا كان العلو على مكانة: فماذا نقول عن حديث النزول؟ أنقول بأنه نزول مكانة؟ تعالى الله عن قبح تأويل أدعياء التنزيه.
* أن المكانة تأنيث المكان، والمنزلة تأنيث المنزل.

فهذه جملة من شبه النفاة حول الحديث، والرّد عليها باختصار.
وإليك أخي القارئ شيئاً من كلام أهل العلم وأئمته على هذا الحديث حتى تطمئن نفسك.
يقولُ الحافظ ابن عبد البرّ-رحمه الله-في (( التمهيد ))(22/80):
(( معاني هذا الحديث واضحة، يستغنى عن الكلام فيها، وأمّا قوله: (( أين الله؟ )) فعلى هذا أهل الحق لقوله تعالى: } أمنتم من في السماء { ولقوله: } إليه يصعد الكلم الطيّب { ولقوله } تعرج الملائكة والـروح إليه { ومثل هذا في القرآن كثير ))؛ وانظر (7/128) فإنّه مهم.
وقد تقدم كلامه في الإستذكار كذلك.
ويقول الذهبي -رحمه الله- في ((مختصر العلو ))(ص/81): 
(( ففي الخبر مسألتان:
إحداهما: شرعية قول المسلم: أين الله؟.
ثانيهما: قول المسؤول: في السماء، فمن أنكر هاتين المسألتين فإنّما يُنكر على المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم )).
ويقول شيخ الإسلام (4/62): 
(( والجارية التي قال لها النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( أين الله؟ )) قالت: في السماء، قال: (( اعتقها فإنها مؤمنة ))، جارية أعجمية، أرأيت من فقهها وأخبرها بما ذكرته؟ وإنّما أخبرت عن الفطرة التي فطرها الله تعالى عليها، وأقرّها النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك وشهد لها بالإيمان، فليتأمّل العاقل ذلك يجده هادياً لـه على معرفة ربّه بالإقرار به كما ينبغي، لا ما أحدثه المتعمقون المتشدقون ممّن سوّل لهم الشيطان وأملى لهم )) أهـ
ويقولُ الإمام أبو محمد عبد الغني المقدسي( ) بعد ذكره لحديث معاوية بن الحكم: 
(( ...ومن أجهل جهلاً وأسخف عقلاً وأضلّ سبيلاً ممن يقول أنّه لا يجوز أن يقال: (( أين الله؟ )) بعد تصريح صاحب الشريعة بقوله (( أين الله؟ )) ))أهـ.

وبعد؛ فهذه عقيدة أهل السنّة، وهذا كلام أئمتهم، فأيُّ عيب على من نطق بما في الكتاب والسنّة، مثبتاً ما أثبته الله لنفسه، وما أثبته له رسوله .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(1) مجلة منار "الهدى" 16/27 قال ابن حجر الهيتمي في فتح المبين (55) تعليقاً على قول الشافعي "لا أعلم كتاباً بعد كتاب الله أصح من موطأ مالك" (إنما كان قبل ظهورهما [أي البخاري ومسلم] فلما ظهراً كانا أحقّ بذلك وأولى).
(2) فتح الباري 13/359.
(3) موطأ مالك 2/776 كتاب العتق والولاء باب عتق أمهات الأولاد.
(4) فتح المعين بنقد كتاب الأربعين ص 16.
(5) صيد الخاطر 115 و116 و181 ط: المكتبة العلمية – بيروت.
(6) الدليل القويم 51.
(7) الرسالة القشيرية ص 2.

----------


## جمال البليدي

السؤال بأين الله ليس بدعةً(1) 
من الأدلة الصحيحة على جواز السؤال بأين الله ما رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (13054) من طريق محمد بن نصر الصائغ ثنا أبو مصعب الزهري ثنا عبدالله بن الحارث الجمحي ثنا زيد بن أسلم قال مر ابن عمر براع فقال :هل من جزرة ؟ فقال ليس ها هنا ربها قال ابن عمر تقول له أكلها الذئب قال فرفع رأسه الى السماء وقال فأين الله ؟ فقال أنا والله أحق أن أقول أين الله ؟ واشترى الراعي والغنم فأعتقه وأعطاه الغنم
قال الألباني في مختصر العلو (( رجاله ثقات مترجمون في التهذيب إلا شيخ الطبراني وهو ثقة مترجم في تاريخ بغداد ))
قلت: تأمل معي رفع رأسه الى السماء حينما قال فأين الله مما يدل أن المتقرر عندهم هو أن الله في السماء
الدليل الثاني:
ما رواه أحمد مسنده (4/11-12) الترمذي (3109) وحسنه وابن ماجة في سننه، المقدمة، باب فيما أنكرت الجهمية (1/64) من حديث وكيع بن حدس عن عمه أبي رزين العقيلي قال قلت يا رسول أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق ؟ قال (( كان في عماء ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء وخلق عرشه على الماء ))
قلت هذا حديث حسن أعله جمع من الأفاضل بجهالة وكيع بن عدس ويقال حدس والصواب أنه معروف ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب مشاهير علماء الأمصار( ص124) وقال انه من الأثبات وقال عنه الجورقاني في كتابه الأباطيل و المناكير والصحاح المشاهير (1/232) صدوق صالح الحديث وصحح له الترمذي وابن خزيمة _ كما في التذييل على كتب الجرح والتعديل ص125 _
والجوزقاني هذا صنفه التهانوي مع المتشددين في كتابه (( قواعد في علم الحديث )) ص191 وأقره المحقق عبدالفتاح أبو غدة
وقد صحح هذا الحديث ابن جرير الطبري في تاريخه (1/19)

-------
(1) هذا الفصل نقلته من كتاب(الدفاع عن حديث الجارية) للأخ الفاضل:عبد الله خليفي.

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض الثامن:
 شبهاتهم حول حديث النزول .قبلَ البدءِ بذكرِ الشُّبهاتِ الواردةِ على حديثِ النزولِ والردِّ عليها أذكرُ كلامًا نفيسًا يزيلُ كثيرًا منَ الشُّبهاتِ في هذا البابِ وغيرهِ.
اعلمْ رحمكَ اللهُ بأنَّ صفاتِ الله لا يتوهَّمُ فيها شيءٌ منْ خصائصِ المخلوقينَ لا في لفظهَا ولا في ثبوتِ معناهَا. فإثباتهَا للرَّبِّ تعالى لا محذورَ فيهِ بوجهٍ، بلْ تثبتُ لهُ على وجهٍ لا يماثلُ فيها خلقهُ، ولا يشابههم، فمنْ نفاها عنهُ لإطلاقهَا على المخلوقِ ألحدَ في أسمائهِ، وجحدَ صفاتِ كمالهِ. ومنْ أثبتهَا على وجهٍ يماثلُ فيها خلقهُ فقدْ شبَّههُ بخلقهِ، ومنْ شبَّهَ الله بخلقهِ فقدْ كفرَ، ومنْ أثبتهَا لهُ على وجهٍ لا يماثلُ فيها خلقهُ، بلْ كما يليقُ بجلالهِ وعظمتهِ فقد برىءَ من فرثِ التَّشبيهِ ودمِ التَّعطيلِ، وهذا طريقُ أهلِ السنَّةِ.
فما لزمَ الصفَّة لإضافتها إلى العبدِ وجبَ نفيهُ عَنِ الله كما يلزمُ حياةُ العبدِ منَ النَّومِ والسِّنةِ والحاجةِ إلى الغذاءِ والمرضِ والموتِ، وكذلكَ علمهُ محفوفٌ بنقصينِ: جهلٌ سابقٌ، ونسيانٌ لاحقٌ؛ وكذلكَ ما يلزمُ إرادتهُ عنْ حركةِ نفسهِ في جلبِ ما ينتفعُ بهِ ودفعِ ما يتضررُ بهِ، وكذلكَ ما يلزمُ علوُّهُ من احتياجهِ إلى ما هو عالٍ عليهِ وكونهِ محمولًا بهِ مفتقرًا إليهِ محاطًا بهِ، كلُّ هذا يجبُ نفيهُ عنِ القدُّوسِ السَّلامِ - تباركَ وتعالى ـ.
فإذا أحطتَ بهذهِ القاعدةِ خبرًا وعقلتهَا كما ينبغي خلصتَ مِنَ الآفتينِ اللتينِ هما أصلُ بلاءِ المتكلِّمينَ، آفةُ التَّعطيلِ وآفةُ التَّشبيهِ، فإنَّكَ إذا وفَّيتَ هذا المقامَ حقَّهُ أثبتَ لله الأسماءَ الحسنى والصفِّاتِ العلى حقيقةً، فخلصتَ مِنَ التَّعطيلِ ونفيتَ عنهَا خصائصَ المخلوقينَ ومشابهتهم فخلصتَ مِنَ التَّشبيهِ.
فعليكَ بمراعاةِ هذا الأصلِ والاعتصامِ بهِ، واجعلهُ جُنَّتَكَ التي ترجعُ إليهَا في كلِّ ما يطلقُ على الرَّبِّ تعالى وعلى العبدِ.
وبعدَ هذا الكلامِ النَّفيسِ نذكرُ شبهاتِ القومِ ونأتي عليهَا مِنَ القواعدِ بإذنِ العليِّ الأعلى الكبيرِ المتعالِ سبحانه وتعالى.

الشبهة الأولى ‏‎:‎‏ تأويلهم للنزول على أنه نزول الملك أو الأمر من الله أو الرحمة.



والرد على هذا التأويل المعتزلي الأشعري من عدة ‏أوجه‎:‎



الوجه الأول‎:‎أن أمره‎ ‎وملائكته ورحمته دائما ‏تنزل أناء الليل وأطراف النهار وفي كل ساعة فلما ‏تخصيص الثلث‎ ‎الأخير من الليل فقط؟‎! 
قال الطبري رحمه الله(((‎ويهبط إلى السماء‎ ‎الدنيا ‏وينزل إليها كل ليلة,ولا نقول:معنى ذلك ينزل ‏أمره,بل نقول:أمره نازل إليها‎ ‎كل لحظة وساعة وإلى ‏غيرها من جميع خلقه الموجودين مادامت ‏موجودة.ولا تخلو ساعة من‎ ‎أمره,فلا وجه لخصوص ‏نزول أمره إليها وقتا دون وقت,مادامت موجودة‎ ‎باقية‎))(‎‏25‏‎). 
قال‎ ‎ابن عبد البر رحمه الله‎ ((‎وقد قال قوم:إنه ينزل ‏أمره وتنزل رحمته‎ ‎ونعمته.وهذا ليس بشيء ,لأن ‏أمره بما شاء من رحمته ونقمه ينزل بالليل والنهار بلا‎ ‎تقويت ثلث الليل ولا غيره‎))(‎‏26‏‎) 
وقال ابن خزيمة‎((‎وأنه تعالى‎ ‎ينزل إلى السماء ‏الدنيا,ومن زعم أن علمه ينزل أو أمره ضل‎)(‎‏27‏‎) 
‎ 
الوجه الثاني‎:‎كيف نجيب عن قوله‎ "‎من يدعوني ‏‏. . .إلخ" فهل يعقل أن يكون هذا قول الملك؟ فإنه ‏حينئذ يكون ‏كافراً‎. ‎قال تعالى‎ {‎وَمَن يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ ‏مِّن دُونِهِ‎ ‎فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ‎}.‎‏‎ 

الوجه‎ ‎الثالث‎:‎أن ألفاظ الحديث تبطل التأويل بنزول ‏الملك,ففي بعض الروايات أن‎ ‎الرب تعالى يقول‎(‎أنا ‏الملك,أنا الملك,من يدعوني فأستجيب‎ ‎له‎)(‎‏28‏‎(
‎وفي ‏بعضها أن تعالى يقو((‎لا أسأل عن عبادي أحدا‎ ‎غيري‎))(‎‏29‏‎)
‎وكلاهما صحيح‎. 
قال الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي رحمه الله‎((‎وهذان ‏الحديثان يقطعان تأويل كل متأول ويدحضان حجة كل‎ ‎مبطل))
‎ 
ومعلوم أن الكلام المذكور في الحديث هو كلام الله ‏الذي لا‎ ‎يقوله غيره فإن الملك لا يقول‎((‎لا أسأل عن ‏عبادي أحدا‎ ‎غيري‎)) ‎ولا يقول‎((‎من يسألني ‏فاعطينه‎)).‎بل الذي يقول‎ ‎الملك :ما ثبت في الصحيح ‏عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‎(( ‎إن الله تعالى ‏إذا أحب عبداً دعا جبريل، فقال : إني أحب فلانا ‏فأحببه، فيحبه جبريل،‎ ‎ثم ينادي في السماء فيقول : إن ‏الله يحب فلاناً فأحبوه فيحبه أهل السماء، ثم يوضع‎ ‎له ‏القبول في الأرض‎))‎وذكر البغض مثل ذلك‎. 
فالملك إذا نادى عن الله لا‎ ‎يتكلم بصيغة المخاطب,إنما ‏يقول:إن الله أمر بكذا وكذا وقال بكذا‎ . 
والسلطان إذا‎ ‎أمر خادمه بشيء فإن الخادم لن يقول ‏مباشرة كذا كذا بل يقول:قال لكم السلطان كذا‎ ‎وكذا‎. 
‎ 
الوجه الرابع‎:‎أنه قال((من ذا‎ ‎يدعوني فأستجيب ‏له؟من ذا الذي يسألني فأعطينه؟من ذا الذي يستغفرني ‏فأغفر له؟حتى‎ ‎يطلع الفجر))ومعلوم أنه لا يجيب ‏الدعاء ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا الله‎ ‎تعالى‎. 
الوجه الخامس‎:‎نزول رحمته وأمره لا يكون إلا منه ‏وهذا‎ ‎يقتضي أن الله في العلو ,وإلا من تنزل ‏الرحمة؟‎!! 
ولهذا قال بعض النفاة لبعض‎ ‎المثبتين:ينزل أمره ‏ورحمته,فقال المثبت:فممن ينزل؟ما عندك فوق العالم ‏شيء ,فممن‎ ‎ينزل الأمر؟من العدم المحض؟؟؟فبهت ‏النافي وكان كبيرا‎ ‎فيهم(31‏‎) 
قال الإمام‎ ‎الدارمي رحمه الله‎(‎ونفس الحديث يبطل هذا ‏التفسير ويكذبه,غير أنه‎ ‎أغيظ حديث للجهمية,وأنقض ‏شيء لدعواهم,لأنهم لا يقرون أن الله فوق عرشه فوق‎ ‎سمواته,ونفس الحديث ناقض لدعواهم وقاطع‎ ‎لحججهم‎)(‎‏32‏‎) 
‎ 
الوجه السادس‎:‎لو كان‎ ‎النزول هو نزول ‏الملائكة والرحمة والأمر لكان أخبرنا بذلك النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم‏‎ ‎الذي تركنا على المحجة البيضاء ‏لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك فلا شك أن صرف النصوص ‏المحكمة‎ ‎الصريحة عن ظاهرها يعتبر تحريفا للشرع ‏وتكذيب للإسلام شعروا بذلك أم لم‎ ‎يشعروا‎. 
الوجه السابع‎:‎إن سلف الأمة‎ ‎وأئمتها مجمعون ‏على إثبات صفة النزول لله تعالى من غير تحريف ولا ‏تكييف ولا‎ ‎تمثيل.ولم يثبت عن أي واحد منهم أنه تأول ‏شيئا من الصفات ألبتة‎ 
بل الثابت عن‎ ‎السلف والأئمة أنه لما ظهرت الجهمية ‏والزنادقة وأنكروا نزول الله تعالى ردوا عليهم‎ ‎وشنعوا عليهم وبينوا أن الله عز وجل ينزل إلى السماء ‏دنيا نزولا حقيقيا يليق بجلاله‎ ‎وعظمته‎. 
حدث الإمام حماد‎ ‎بن سلمة رحمه الله(167ه) بحديث ‏النزول ثم قال‎((‎من رأيتموه ينكر‎ ‎هذا فاتهموه‎)(‎‏33‏  ‎) 
وقال الإمام نعيم بن حماد رحمه ‏الله((228ه‎)(‎حديث نزول يرد على الجهمية ‏قولهم‎))(‎‏34‏‎) 
وأفرد الإمام أبو داود‎ ‎في (كتاب السنة) بابا في الرد ‏على الجهمية وأورد حديث‎ ‎النزول(11‏‎). 
‎ 
وقال‎ ‎عباد بن العوام‎((‎قدم علينا شريك بن عبد الله منذ ‏نحو من خمسين سنة‎ ,‎فقلت له:يا أبا عبد الله إن عندنا ‏قوما من المعتزلة ينكرون هذه الأحاديث(أي أحاديث‎ ‎النزول)قال:فحد  ني بنحو من عشرة أحاديث في ‏هذا.وقال:أما نحن فقد أخذنا ديننا هذا عن‎ ‎التابعين عن ‏أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهم عمن‏‎ ‎أخذوا‎))(‎‏35‏‎) 
وقد‎ ‎وقع بين إسحاق بن راهويه وبين إبراهيم بن ‏صالح المعتزلي ، وبينه وبين منصور بن طلحة‎ ‎أيضاً ‏منهم كلام ، بعضه عند عبد الله بن طاهر بن عبد الله ‏المعتزلي ، وبعضه عند‎ ‎أبيه طاهر بن عبد الله‎ . 
قال إسحاق بن راهويه‎ : ‎جمعني وهذا‎ ‎المبتدع ـ يعني ‏إبراهيم بن صالح ـ مجلس الأمير عبد الله بن طاهر ، ‏فسألني الأمير عن‎ ‎أخبار النزول فسردتها ، فقال ‏إبراهيم : كفرت برب ينزل من سماء إلى سماء ، ‏فقلت آمنت‎ ‎برب يفعل ما يشاء ، قال فرضي عبد الله ‏كلامي وأنكر على إبراهيم . وقد أخذ إسحاق‎ ‎كلامه ‏هذا عن الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله فإنه قال : إذا ‏قال الجهمي : أنا أكفر برب‎ ‎ينزل ويصعد ، فقل آمنت ‏برب يفعل ما يشاء ، ذكره أبو الشيخ ابن حبان في ‏كتاب السنة‎ .‎

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الثانية ‏‎:‎قولهم بأن الليل ينتقل من مكان إلى مكان ‏
قال أحد الأحباش(( ويلزم من حديث النزول أن يكون الله فيما بين النصف الثاني من الليل والفجر ‏مستمراً في النزول والصعود، وذلك أن الليل يختلف باختلاف البلاد، فنصف الليل في بلد هو أول النهار في ‏بلد آخر)).‏
والجواب عليه ‏‎:‎
قال الحافظ "وقد استشكل ذلك (الحديث) وهو أنه يستلزم استغراق الزمان كله في ‏ذلك لاتصال الصلاة والسلام عليه ‏الصلاة والسلام‏ في أقطار الأرض ممن لا يحصى كثرة، وأجيب ‏بأن أمور الآخرة لا تُدرك بالعقل، وأحوال البرزخ أشبه بأحوال الآخرة"(2).‏

فإذا كان العقل لا يدرك كيفية رجوع الروح إلى جسد النبي فمن باب أولى أن لا ‏يدرك كيفية نزول الله. ولكن أهل البدع يتناقضون: فتارة يقدّمون العقل على النقل وتارة ‏يقدمون النقل على العقل وتارة يجوّزون عقلاً ما لا يجوز شرعاً وتارة يجوّزون شرعاً ‏ما لا يجوز عقلاً.‏
وهذا المثال يظهر به ما تعانيه نفوسهم من مرض التشبيه، وحيازتهم لأدواء ‏فاسدة يسمونها التأويل يظنون أن بها شفاءهم.‏
والحجة الدامغة في ذلك أن أفاضل هذه الأمة رووا هذا الحديث وكتبوه في كتبهم ‏وسئلوا عن معناه فلم يعارضوه بعقولهم ولم يضربوا له مثل السوء الذي ضربتموه، بل ‏المعروف عنهم عدم التعرض لأحاديث الصفات بما يعرض للعقول من وساوس.‏
ولهذا أجاب الحافظ ابن رجب(3) على من قال "إن ثلث الليل يختلف باختلاف ‏البلدان فلا يمكن أن يكون النزول في وقت معين" فقال رحمه الله "معلوم بالضرورة قبح ‏هذا الاعتراض وأن رسول الله ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم‏ وخلفاءه الراشدين لو سمعوا من يعترض به لما ‏ناظروه، بل بادروا إلى عقوبته وإلحاقه بزمرة المخالفين المنافقين المكذبين".‏
وقد رد على هذه الشبهة السخيفة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فقال ‏‎: ‎‏ ((ومن هنا يظهر عما ذكره ابن حزم ‏وغيره في حديث النزول حيث قال النبي ‎صلى الله عليه وسلم "‎ينزل ربنا‎ ‎كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا حين يبقى ‏ثلث الليل الآخر فيقول من يدعوني فأستجيب له من‎ ‎يسألني فأعطيه من يستغفرني فأغفر له ‏حتى يطلع الفجر‎". 
فقالوا: قد ثبت أن الليل‎ ‎يختلف بالنسبة إلى الناس فيكون أوله ونصفه وثلثه بالمشرق قبل ‏أوله ونصفه وثلثه‎ ‎بالمغرب قالوا فلو كان النزول هو النزول المعروف للزم أن ينزل في جميع ‏أجزاء الليل‎ ‎إذ لا يزال في الأرض ليل قالوا أو لا يزال نازلا وصاعدا وهو جمع بين‎ ‎الضدين‎. 
وهذا إنما قالوه لتخيلهم من نزوله ما يتخيلونه من نزول أحدهم وهذا عين‎ ‎التمثيل ثم إنهم ‏بعد ذلك جعلوه كالواحد العاجز منهم الذي لا يمكنه أن يجمع من‎ ‎الأفعال ما يعجز غيره ‏عن جمعه وقد جاءت الأحاديث بأنه يحاسب خلقه يومالقيامة كل‎ ‎منهم يراه مخليا به ويناجيه ‏لا يرى أنه متخليا لغيره ولا مخاطب لغيره, وقد قال‎ ‎النبي‎صلى الله عليه وسلم: "‎إذا قال العبد الحمد لله رب ‏العالمين يقول الله حمدني عبدي وإذا قال‎ ‎الرحمن الرحيم قال الله أثنى علي عبدي‎". 
فكل من الناس يناجيه والله تعالى يقول‎ ‎لكل منهم ذلك ولا يشغله شأن عن شأن, وذلك ‏كما قيل لابن عباس كيف يحاسب الله تعالى‎ ‎الخلق في ساعة واحدة فقال: كما يرزقهم في ‏ساعة واحدة‎. 
ومن مثل مفعولاته التي‎ ‎خلقها بمفعولات غيره فقد وقع في تمثيل المجوس القدرية فكيف بمن ‏مثل أفعاله بنفسه أو‎ ‎صفاته بفعل غيره وصفته‎. 
يقال لهؤلاء أنتم تعلمون أن الشمس جسم واحد وهي متحركة‎ ‎حركة واحدة متناسبة لا ‏تختلف ثم إنه بهذه الحركة الواحدة تكون طالعة على قوم‎, ‎وغاربة عن آخرين, وقريبة من ‏قوم وبعيدة من آخرين؛ فيكون عند قوم عنها ليل وعند قوم‎ ‎نهار وعند قوم شتاء وعند قوم ‏صيف وعند قوم حر وعند قوم برد؛ فإذا كانت حركة واحدة‎ ‎يكون عنها ليل ونهار في ‏وقت واحد لطائفتين وشتاء وصيف في وقت واحد لطائفتين فكيف‎ ‎يمتنع على خالق كل ‏شيء الواحد القهار أن يكون نزوله إلى عباده ونداه إياهم في ثلث‎ ‎ليلهم, وإن كان مختلفا ‏بالنسبة إليهم وهو سبحانه لا يشغله شأن عن شأن ولا يحتاج أن‎ ‎ينزل عن هؤلاء ثم ينزل ‏على هؤلاء بل في الوقت الواحد الذي يكون ثلثا عند هؤلاء‎ ‎وفجرا عند هؤلاء يكون نزوله ‏إلى سماء هؤلاء الدنيا وصعوده عن سماء هؤلاء الدنيا‎ ‎فسبحان الله الواحد القهار سبحان ‏ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد‎ ‎لله رب العالمين‎".

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة الثالثة ‏‎:‎‏احتجاجهم بما رواه النسائي في(عمل اليوم والليلة‎)(‎أن ‏الله عز وجل يمهل‎ ‎حتى يمضي شطر الليل ثم يأمر ‏مناديا ينادي فيقول هل من داع فيستجاب له‎ )).‎



والجواب على ذلك:‏

أولاً: أن هذه الرواية لا ذكر فيها: لا لنزول الله ولا نزول الملك، فمن أين ‏حكمت بأن النزول هو نزول الملك بأمره؟ فالتعويل على هذه الرواية يلغي موضوع ‏النزول برمته.‏
ثانياً: أنه تفرد بهذه اللفظة حفص بن غياث (38) وهو ‏ممن تغير حفظه قليلا بأخرة,وخالفه غير‎ ‎واحد من ‏الثقات ,مثل:شعبة ومنصور بن المعتمر وفضيل بن ‏غزوان ومعمر بن راشد,فرووه‎ ‎بلفظ((إن‎ ‎الله يمهمل ‏حتى إذا ذهب ثلث الليل الأول ,نزل إلى السماء‎ ‎الدنيا,فيقول:ه   من مستغفر‎....)). 
فروايته السابقة شاذة وإن صحت فلها وجه‎ ‎وهو‎:‎
الثالث ‏‎:‎‏ إن هذا إن كان ثابتا عن النبي صلى الله عليه ‏وسلم فإن الرب يقول ذلك,..ويأمر مناديا‎ ‎فينادي...لا ‏أن المنادي يقول((من يدعوني فاستجيب له)) ومن ‏روى عن النبي صلى الله‎ ‎عليه وسلم أن المنادي يقول ‏ذلك فقد علمنا أنه يكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه‎ ‎وسلم فإنه-مع أنه خلاف اللفظ المستفيض المتواتر ‏الذي نقلته الأمة خلفا عن‎ ‎السلف-فاسد في ‏المعقول,يعلم أنه من كذب بعض المبتدعين,كما روى ‏بعضهم((يُنزِّل  ‎)) ‎بالضم وكما قرأ بعضهم(وكلم اللهَ ‏موسى تكليما))(39) ونحو ذلك من تحريفهم للفظ‎ ‎والمعنى‎ .‎
*الرابع ‏‎:*‎‏ أن الرواية على ضعفها خبر آحاد وتمسككم ينقض ما زعمتم ‏التزامه وهو عدم الاحتجاج بحديث الآحاد في العقائد.‏
*الخامس ‏‎:‎‏* أن تحريفكم هذا يحقق حكم أبي الحسن الأشعري فيكم أنكم من ‏أهل الزيغ والضلالة. فقد روى الحافظ ابن عساكر عن أبي الحسن الأشعري أن الله هو ‏الذي "يقول (هل من سائل هل من مستغفر) خلافاً لما قاله أهل الزيغ والضلالة(40)‏
وقال "ومما يؤكد أن الله عز وجل مستو على عرشه دون الأشياء كلها، ما نقله ‏أهل الرواية عن رسول الله ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم‏ قال: ينزل ربنا عز وجل كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا(41)‏
*فاعدد: كم من المسائل خالفت بها الأشعري ووافقت بها المعتزلة.‏*



الشبهة الرابعة ‏‎:‎‏ قولهم((هل يستلزم نزول الله عز ‏وجل أن يخلو العرش منه أو لا؟))‏.

*والجواب ‏‎:‎*
‏((علينا أن نثبت النزول على الوجه الذي يليق بالله، ومع كونه ‏استوى على العرش، فهو‎ ‎ينزل كما يليق به عز وجل ليس كنزولنا، إذا ‏نزل فلان من السطح خلا منه السطح، وإذا‎ ‎نزل من السيارة خلت منه ‏السيارة فهذا قياس فاسد له؛ لأنه سبحانه لا يقاس بخلقه، ولا‎ ‎يشبه ‏خلقه في شيء من صفاته. كما أننا نقول استوى على العرش على ‏الوجه الذي يليق به‎ ‎سبحانه، ولا نعلم كيفية استوائه، فلا نشبهه ‏بالخلق ولا نمثله، وإنما نقول استوى‎ ‎استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته، ‏ولما خاض المتكلمون في هذا المقام بغير حق حصل لهم بذلك‎ ‎حيرة ‏عظيمة حتى آل بهم الكلام إلى إنكار الله بالكلية، حتى قالوا: لا داخل ‏العالم‎ ‎ولا خارج العالم، ولا كذا ولا كذا، حتى وصفوه بصفات معناها ‏العدم وإنكار وجوده‎ ‎سبحانه بالكلية، ولهذا ذهب أصحاب رسول الله ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل السنة والجماعة‎ ‎تبعاً لهم فأقروا بما جاءت ‏به النصوص من الكتاب والسنة، وقالوا لا يعلم كيفية صفاته‎ ‎إلا هو ‏سبحانه، ومن هذا ما قاله مالك رحمه الله: (الاستواء معلوم، والكيف ‏مجهول،‎ ‎والإيمان به واجب، والسؤال عنه بدعة) يعني عن الكيفية، ‏ومثل ذلك ما يروى عن أم سلمة‎ ‎رضي الله عنها عن ربيعه بن أبي عبد ‏الرحمن شيخ مالك رحمهما الله: (الاستواء غير‎ ‎مجهول، والكيف غير ‏معقول، والإيمان بذلك واجب)، ومن التزم بهذا الأمر سلم من شبهات‎ ‎كثيرة ومن اعتقادات لأهل الباطل كثيرة عديدة، وحسبنا أن نثبت ما ‏جاء في النصوص وأن‎ ‎لا نزيد على ذلك، وهكذا نقول يسمع ويتكلم ‏ويبصر، ويغضب ويرضى على وجه يليق به‎ ‎سبحانه، ولا يعلم كيفية ‏صفاته إلا هو، وهذا هو طريق السلامة وطريق النجاة، وطريق‎ ‎العلم ‏وهو مذهب السلف الصالح، وهو المذهب الأسلم والأعلم والأحكم، ‏وبذلك يسلم‎ ‎المؤمن من شبهات المشبهين، وضلالات المضللين، ‏ويعتصم بالسنة والكتاب المبين، ويرد‎ ‎علم الكيفية إلى ربه سبحانه ‏وتعالى، والله سبحانه ولي‎ ‎التوفيق‎.‎‏)) من فتوى للشيخ ابن باز رحمه ‏الله.‏


الشبهة الخامسة ‏‎:‎قولهم بأن النزول يقتضي الحركة ‏والإنتقال وهذا من خصائص الأجسام.‏


*والجواب من عدة أوجه ‏‎:‎*



*الأول* ‏‎:‎‏ إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلم الخلق ‏بالحق ,وأنصح الخلق للخلق,وأفصح الخلق في بيان ‏الحق,وأحرص الخلق في هداية الخلق,فما بينه من ‏أسماء الله وصفاته هو الغاية في هذا الباب"فإن كان ‏كذلك كان المتحذلق والمنكر عليه من أضل الناس ‏‏,وأجهلهم وأسوئهم أدبا,بل يجب تأديبه ‏وتعزيره,ويجب أن يصان كلام رسول الله صلى الله ‏عليه وسلم عن الظنون الباطلة,والإعتق  دات ‏الفاسدة"(42)‏
ولفظ(الحركة) لم يثبت لا في الكتاب ولا في‎ ‎السنة ‏وبالتالي هو لفظ مجمل يجب الإستفصال في معناه في ‏إن كان حق قبلناه وإن كان‎ ‎باطلا رددناه‎ . 
فإن كان‎ ‎قصدكم بالحركة أن الله إستوى العرش وكلم ‏موسى وينزل كل ليلة في الثلث الأخير وأنه‎ ‎خلق ‏السموات وخلق الخلق وأنه أنزل الله الكتب وأنه يجيء ‏يوم القيامة ليحاسب العباد‎ ‎فهذا المعنى حق دل عليه ‏الكتاب والسنة وفهم سلف الأمة‎ ((‎واتفق أهل‎ ‎السنة ‏على القول بمقتضى ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة من ‏ذلك غير خائضين فيه ، ولا‎ ‎محرفين للكلم عن ‏مواضعه، ولا معطلين له عن دلائله . وهذه النصوص ‏في إثبات الفعل ،‎ ‎والمجيء ، والاستواء ، والنزول ‏إلى السماء الدنيا إن كانت تستلزم الحركة لله‎ ‎فالحركة ‏له حق ثابت بمقتضى هذه النصوص ولازمها ، وإن ‏كنا لا نعقل كيفية هذه‎ ‎الحركة‎))(1). 
أما‎ ‎إذا كنتم تقصدون بلفظ(الحركة) أن الله يماثل أحد ‏مخلوقاته في شيء من صفاتهم فهذا‎ ‎المعنى باطل ‏ننكره والإمام الدارمي ينكره كذلك‎ . 
لكن اللفظ حادث وموقف أهل السنة من الألفاظ الحادثة‎ ‎هو‎: 
‎-‎إما نفيها تماما‎ ‎والوقوف على الألفاظ الواردة فقط‎ 
‎-‎إما إثبات المعنى الصحيح منها وترك المعنى‎ ‎الخاطئ وإبقاء اللفظ(وهذه طريقة الدارمي‎) 
‎-‎إما إثبات المعنى الصحيح والوقف عن اللفظ‎ ‎وعدم ‏القول به( وهذه طريقة بعض السلف وطريقة ابن ‏تيمية رحمه‎ ‎الله‎).‎



*الثاني ‏‎:‎‏* إن الإنتقال إن لزم من إثبات ما أثبته الله تعالى ‏ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ,فلا بد من إثباته ‏ضرورة ,إذ لا زم الحق حق,وإن لم يكن ذلك لازم ‏له,فأنتم معترضون على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏كاذبون عليه,متقدمون بين يديه,فبطل إلزامك إن صح.‏
قال ابن رجب رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏(لا نسلم لزومه,فإن نزوله ‏ليس كنزول المخلوقين)(43)‏
وقال الحافظ الذهبي ‏‎‎‏ ((الصواب في حديث النزول ‏ونحوه ما قاله مالك وأقرانه يُمر كما جاء بلا كيفية , و لازم ‏الحق حق , و نفي‎ ‎الإنتقال و إثباته عبارة ‏محدثة , فإن ثبتت في الأثر ‏رويناها و نطقنا‎ ‎بها , و ان نفيت ‏في الأثر نطقنا بالنفي , و إلا ‏لزمنا السكوت‎ ‎و آمنا‎ ‎بما ثبت في الكتاب و السنة ‏على مقتضاه " اهـ(44)‏
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ‏‎:‎‏ (( والأحسن في هذا ‏الباب مراعاة ألفاظ النصوص.فالألفاظ التي جاء بها ‏الكتاب والسنة في الإثبات تثبت ,والتي جاءت في ‏النفي تنفى .والألفاظ المجملة كلفظ(الحركة) ‏و(النزول) و(الإنتقال) يجب أن يقال فيها ‏‎:‎أنه منزه ‏عن مماثلة المخلوقين من كل وجه,لا يماثل المخلوق ‏لا في نزول,ولا في حركة ولا انتقال ولا زوال ولا ‏غير ذلك(45).وهذه سبيل من اعتصم بالعروة ‏الوثقى(46)))‏.

*الثالث ‏‎:‎‏* يقال لهم ‏‎:‎رب العالمين إما أن يقبل الاتصاف ‏بالإئتيان والمجيء والنزول وجنس الحركة,وإما أن لا ‏يقبله,فإن لم يقبله كانت الأجسام التي تقبل الحركة ولم ‏تتحرك أكمل منه,وإن قبل ذلك ولم يفعله كان ما ‏يتحرك أكمل منه,فإن الحركة كمال للمتحرك,ومعلوم ‏أن من يمكنه أن يتحرك بنفسه أكمل ممن لا يمكنه ‏التحرك ,وما يقبل الحركة أكمل ممن لا يقبها(47)‏
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ ((ومن نزهه عن نزوله كل ‏ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا,ودنوه عشية عرفة من أهل ‏الموقف,ومجيئه يوم القيامة للقضاء بين عباده فرار ‏من تشبيهه بالأجسام,فقد شبهه بالجماد الذي لا ‏يتصرف ولا يفعل ولا يجيئ ولا يأتي ولا ‏ينزل))(48)‏.

*الرابع* ‏‎:‎قولكم أن هذه الأمور كالمجيئ والإتيان ‏والنزول من خصائص أجسام قول باطل قطعا لأن ‏الأعراض كذلك توصف بذلك فيقال ‏‎:‎جاء البرد ,جاء ‏الحر,جاء الصيف ,وجاءت الحمى...فهل هذه أجسام ‏عندكم؟وبالتال   قولكم هذا من الهذيان والهراء والحمد ‏لله .‏
*الخامس ‏‎:‎‏* أن يقال ‏‎:‎المجيء والإتيان والصعود ‏والنزول توصف بها روح الإنسان التي تفارقه ‏بالموت,وتسمى النفس,وتوصف به الملائكة .وليس ‏نزول الروح وصعودها من جنس نزول البدن ‏وصعوده,فإن روح المؤمن تصعد إلى فوق السموات ‏ثم تهبط إلى الأرض فيما بين قبضها ووضع الميت في ‏قبره .وهذا زمن يسير لا يصعد البدن إلى فوق ‏السماوات ثم ينزل إلى الأرض في مثل هذا الزمن.‏
وإذا كانت الروح تعرج إلى السماء مع أنها في البدن، علم أنه ليس عروجها من جنس عروج البدن الذي يمتنع هذا فيه. وعروج الملائكة ونزولها من ‏جنس عروج الروح ونزولها، لا من جنس عروج البدن ونزوله. وصعود الرب عز وجل فوق هذا كله وأجل من هذا كله؛ فإنه تعالى أبعد عن مماثلة ‏كل مخلوق من مماثلة مخلوق لمخلوق.‏
فتدبر أيها القارئ اللبيب.‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

الشبهة السادسة ‏‎:‎‏ هل النزول يستلزم أن تكون السماء الدنيا تقله ، والسماء ‏الثانية فوقه ؟‎ 

والجواب ماقاله الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح العقيدة السفارينية :272‏‎ :‎‏ ‏‎ ‎لا يلزم ‏، بل نعلم أنه لا يمكن ، وذلك لأنه لو أقلته السماء الدنيا لكان محتاجاً‎ ‎إليها ، ولو أقلته ‏السماء الثانية لكانت فوقه ، والله سبحانه وتعالى له العلو‎ ‎المطلق أزلاً وأبداً ، إذاً فليست ‏السماء الدنيا تقله ولا السماء الأخرى تظله‏‎ . 
المبحث الثالث : هل إذا نزل إلى السماء الدنيا يخلو منه العرش أو لا يخلو‎ ‎؟‎ 
في هذا ثلاثةُ أقوال لعلماء السنة‎ : 
‎•‎فمنهم من قال : إن العرش يخلو منه‎ . 
‎•‎ومنهم من قال : إن العرش لا يخلو منه‎ . 
‎•‎ومنهم من توقف‎ . 
فأما الذين‎ ‎قالوا : إن العرش يخلو منه ، فقولهم باطل ، لأن الله أثبت أنه استوى على العرش ‏بعد‎ ‎خلق السموات والأرض ، ولم ينفِ هذا الاستواء في الحديث حين قال الرسول صلى ‏الله‎ ‎عليه وسلم : (( ينزلُ ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا ) ، فوجب إبقاء ما كان على ما كان ،‎ ‎وليس الله عز وجل كالمخلوقات ، إذا شغل حيزاً فرغ منه الحيز الآخر ، نعم ، نحن إذا‏‎ ‎نزلنا ‏مكاناً خلا منا المكان الآخر ، أما الله عز وجل فلا يقاس بخلقه . فهذا القول‎ ‎باطل لا شك ‏فيه‎ . 
ويبقى النظر في القولين الآخرين ، وهما : التوقف ، أو أن نقول‎ : ‎إنه لا يخلو منه العرش‎ . 
فذهبت جماعة من العلماء رحمهم الله إلى التوقف ،‏‎ ‎وقالوا : ما لنا ولهذا السؤال أصلاً . ولا ‏ينبغي أن نورد هذا السؤال ؛ لأننا لسنا‎ ‎أشد حرصاً على العلم بالله من الصحابة رضي الله ‏عنهم ، ولم يسألوا الرسول عليه‎ ‎الصلاة والسلام عن هذا ، فنقول : هذا السؤال من أصله ‏غير وارد ، ونقول لمن أورده‎ : ‎أنت مبتدع ودعنا من هذا‎ . 
وعندي أن هذه الطريقة أسلم طريقة ؛أن لا نسأل عن شيء‎ ‎لم يسأل عنه الصحابة رضي الله ‏عنهم ، وأن نلقم من سأل عنه حجراً ، فإذا قال قائل‎ : ‎أنا أريد المعقول ، قلنا : اجعل ‏عقلك في نفسك ، وفكر في نفسك ، أما في مثل هذا‎ ‎الأمر فلا تفكر فيه ما دام لم يأتك خبر ‏عنه‎ . 
وللأسف فإن بعض الناس يجادل ويقول‎ : ‎دعوني أتصور النزول حقيقة حتى أتبين هل خلا ‏منه العرش أم لا ؟ ، فنقول : سبحان‎ ‎الله ! ألا يسعك ما وسع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ؟ ‏اسكت واترك هذا الكلام الذي لم‎ ‎يقله الصحابة رضي الله عنهم للرسول صلى الله عليه ‏وسلم ، وهم أشد الناس حرصاً على‏‎ ‎العلم بالله ، وأعلم الناس بالله‎ . 
وذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى أنه لا يخلو منه‎ ‎العرش ، لأن الله تعالى ذكر أنه استوى على ‏العرش حين خلق السموات والأرض ، ولم يذكر‎ ‎النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إذا نزل خلا ‏منه العرش ، فالواجب بقاء ما كان على ما‎ ‎كان ، فهو سبحانه استوى على العرش ، ولم ‏يزل مستوياً عليه ، وينزل إلى السماء‎ ‎الدنيا في هذا الوقت ، والله على كل شيء قدير ، ‏وهو سبحانه لا يقاس بخلقه‎. 
كما‎ ‎إننا نقول جزماً : إنه إذا نزل إلى السماء الدنيا لم يكن نازلاً على المخلوقات ، بل‎ ‎هو ‏فوق كل شيء ، وإن كان نازلاً إلى السماء الدنيا ؛ لأن الله لا يقاس بخلقه ، والى‎ ‎هذا ذهب ‏شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله إلى أن العرش لا يخلو منه. ولكني أميل إلى‎ ‎ترجيح القول ‏الثاني وهو التوقف وألا يورد هذا السؤال أصلا ، وإذا كان الإمام مالك‎ ‎رحمه الله لما قال له ‏القائل : الرحمن على العرش استوى ، كيف استوى ؟ قال : السؤال‎ ‎عن هذا بدعة ، فإننا ‏نقول في هذا : السؤال عنه بدعة‎ .‎
الشبهة السابعة ‏‎:‎نسبتهم التأويل للإمام مالك رحمه الله
قال الحبشي "فقد ثبت التأويل عن مالك في حديث النزول أنه قال: نزول رحمة لا نزول نقلة"(49) 

*وقوله هذا مردود من وجوه عديدة:‏*


*أولاً:* أن هذه الرواية إن صحت (وهي ضعيفة السند) تعارض رواية مالك الصحيحة المشهورة في الاستواء.‏
والأشاعرة تتناقض موافقهم ففي حديث العلو يحتجون بقول مالك (وكيف عنه مرفوع) وفي حديث النزول يجعلون الكيف معقولاً ومؤولاً بنزول ‏الرحمة.‏
ففي حين ينهى مالك عن إعطاء كيفية للاستواء يجيز حسب هذه الرواية إعطاء تكييف للنزول بأنه رحمة لا نقلة. وكان بإمكانه أن يقول في الاستواء ‏‏(علو مكانة لا علو جهة وتحيز). فكيف ينهى مالك عن طلب الكيفية في الاستواء ثم يفصل النزول بكيفية نزول؟ هذا تناقض!‏
*ثانياً:* أن المعتمد عند الحبشي وعند عامة الأشاعرة والماتريدية أن السلف فوضوا آيات الصفات ولم يتأولوها وإنما كان التأويل بدعة الخلف. فكيف ‏يذهب مالك إلى قول الخلف؟
*ثالثاً:* أن الرواية عن مالك لم تصح، فيها حبيب بن أب حبيب قال أحمد "كان يكذب" وقال أبو داود "كان من أكذب الناس" وقال ابن حبان "أحاديثه كلها ‏موضوعة، كان يُدخل على الشيوخ الثقات ما ليس من حديثهم"(50).‏
وقال الحافظ ابن عبد البر شيخ المالكية في عصره عن رواية حبيب "وأنكره آخرون فقالوا: هذا ليس بشيء لأن أمره ورحمته لا يزالان ينزلان أبداً في ‏الليل والنهار". وشكك الذهبي في صحة الروية عن حبيب(51).‏
وفيها محمد بن علي الجبلّي فقيل إنه كان رافضياً شديد الرفض(52).‏


وفيها جامع بن سوادة "ضعيف"(53) ومطرف بن عبد الله بن مطرف اليساري أبو مصعب المدني ابن أخت الإمام مالك: كان مضطرب الحديث وكان ‏يحدث عن مالك وغيره بالمناكير فلعل هذا من مناكيره(54).‏
فرواية الاستواء قد تلقاها سائر أهل العلم بالقبول وتواترت عندهم. أما رواية النزول فهي واهية معلولة لو صحت لكانت شاذة فكيف وقد ثبت ضعفها!‏
*رابعاً:* أن الثابت عن مالك خلاف ذلك، فقد ذكر البيهقي صفات الفوقية والنزول والإتيان، ثم روى بسنده عن الوليد بن مسلم قال: سئل الأوزاعي ومالك ‏والثوري والليث بن سعد عن هذه الأحاديث فقالوا "أمرّوها كما جاءت"(55).‏
هكذا أثبته الصابوني عنهم في كتابه عقيدة السلف وأصحاب الحديث، وأثبته ابن عبد البر عن مالك: وهو أعلم بمذهب مالك من غيره.‏
ولذا حكى الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني عقيدة أهل السنة وذكر منها إيمانهم بأنه تعالى ينزل كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا كيف شاء وكما شاء، ونسب تأويل ‏النزول بنزول الرحمة إلى الأشاعرة والمعتزلة(56).‏
*خامساً:* أن مالكاً لم يتأول صفة الاستواء حين سأله السائل عن كيفية الاستواء، وإنما اكتفى بالقول: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول. ولو كان متأولاً ‏شيئاً من صفات الله لتأول صفة الاستواء من باب أولى. وسئل أبو حنيفة عن النزول فقال "ينزل بلا كيف" فأثبت أبو حنيفة النزول ولم يبطله بنزول ‏الملك بأمره أو نزول رحمته. وليس من العقل الجمع بين النقيضين كأن نقول: ينزل، ولكن ينزل الملك بأمره!‏
ـ أن تأويل النزول بنزول الرحمة باطل فإن الرحمة لا ينقطع نزولها. وتأويلها بنزول الملائكة أكثر بطلاناً فإن الملائكة لا تزال تنزل بالليل والنهار ‏وليس في الثلث الأخير من الليل فقط.‏


ـ وقولهم ينزل أمره باطل ومتناقض فإنه ليس عندهم في السماء شيء فمن أين ينزل أمره؟ أليس ينزل الأمر ممن هو فوق؟.‏
ـ ومن المعلوم عند أهل الكلام أن الرحمة صفة، وأن الصفة لا تقوم بنفسها بل لا بد لها من محل، وهي لا تتكلم بنفسها ولا تقول أنا الله، فالقائل هو الله ‏حقيقة والفاعل هو الله حقيقة. ثم إذا نزلت الرحمة إلى السماء الدنيا ولم يتنزل إلينا فأي منفعة لنا في ذلك؟
*سابعاً:* أنه إذا ثبت عن مالك وأحمد وغيرهما تأويل شيء في موارد النزاع فهو تنازع يُرَدّ إلى الكتاب والسنة. وهو تنازع مسبوق بتنازع الصحابة في ‏تفسير القرآن وغيره. فقد اختلف ابن عباس وابن مسعود في قوله تعالى {فَارْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي السَّمَاء بِدُخَانٍ مُّبِينٍ} قال ابن عباس "هو دخان يجيء قبل ‏يوم القيامة، بينما قال ابن مسعود "هو ما أصاب قريشاً من الجوع.‏
ـ وروى البخاري عن الفضيل بن عياض أنه قال "إذا قال لك الجهمي أننا لا نؤمن بربٍ ينزل عن مكانه فقل له أنت: أنا أؤمن بربٍ كيف يشاء"(57).‏
وسئل ابن المبارك عن حديث النزول – كيف ينزل؟ فأجابك "ينزل كيف يشاء"(58).‏
ـ فلماذا الميل إلى تأويل صفة النزول؟ أخوفاً من التشبيه، فإنه لا يعتبر تشبيهاً إلا عند أهل الوسوسة. فكما أنهم يؤمنون بإرادةٍ لله ليست كإرادتنا وبكلام ‏ليس ككلامنا: فما الذي يمنعهم أن يؤمنوا بنزول ليس كنزولنا وباستواء ليس كاستوائنا؟!‏

*وأما احتجاجهم بقول الحافظ ابن حجر أن "المشبهة حملوا النزول على ظاهره"(59).‏*
والجواب: أننا نحتج عليكم وعلى الحافظ رحمه الله بقوله هو "أن المعتزلة والجهمية تذرّعوا بالذريعة عينها فقالوا من أثبت هذه الصفات فهو مشبّه. ثم ‏نقل عن الجويني ارتضاؤه في نهاية المطاف ترك 60(().‏
ونقول: نعم، من حمله على ظاهره من غير الضابط الحاسم للنزاع وهو {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ} فهو مشبه حقاً، أما أهل السنة والجماعة فإنهم يراعون هذه ‏الآية دائماً عند إثبات كل صفة أثبتها الله لنفسه.‏

-----

‎ 
‎(‎‏25‏‎)‎التب  صير في معالم الدين 'ص142-147) طبعة دار العاصمة‎ 1416 
‎(‎‏26‏‎)‎الاس  تذكار(8/148‏‎).‎
‎ 
‎(‎‏27‏‎)‎تذكر  ة‎ ‎الحفاظ(2/728‏‎). 
‎ 
‎(‎‏28‏‎) ‎أخرجه مسلم (758)من حديث‎ ‎أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه‎. 
‎(‎‏29‏‎)‎أخرج  ه النسائي في(اليوم والليلة)(475‏‎) ‎والدارمي(1481و1482  ) وأحمد(4/16-‏‏17)(16265و16268) وصححه الألباني‎ . 
‎(‎‏31‏‎)‎مجمو  ع‎ ‎الفتاوى(5/416‏‎). 
‎(‎‏32‏‎) ‎نقضه على المريسي(1/500‏‎). 
‎(‎‏33‏‎9)‎سير أعلام‎ ‎النبلاء(7/451‏‎). 
‎(‎‏34‏‎)‎التم  هيد(7/44‏‎) 
‎(‎‏35‏‎1)‎سنن أبي‎ ‎داود(4/243)(4733‏‎) 
‎(‎‏36‏‎)‎رواه البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات(949) بسند صحيح
‏(37) بيان تلبيس الجهمية (2|229‏‎)‎
‏(38) وقد حكم بضعف اللفظة المذكورة الشيخ الألباني في ‏السلسلة الضعيفة(3897‏‎)‎
‏(39) النساء164 وتوجيه التحريف نصب لفظ الجلالة ‏على أنه مفعول ورفع موسى على أنه الفاعل‎ ‎وهذا من ‏تحريفات المعتزلة‎..‎
‏(40) تبيين كذب المفتري ص 161 الإبانة 25.‏
‏(41) الإبانة 88 وانظر مقالات الإسلاميين 290-291.‏
‏(42)مجموع الفتاوى(18/129-130).‏
‏(43) الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة(4/34).‏
‏(44) المهذب في اختصار السنن الكبير ( 2 / 470‏‎ )‎
‏(45)مجموع الفتاوى(16/426)‏
‏(46) مجموع الفتاوى(16/432)‏
‏(47)مجموع الفتاوى(8/23).‏
‏(48) طريق الهجرتين ص295‏
‏(49) الدليل القويم 49.‏
‏(50) تهذيب التهذيب 2/181 وانظر التقريب (1087).‏
‏(51) التمهيد 7/143 سير أعلام النبلاء 8/105.‏
‏(52) انظر ترجمته: تاريخ بغداد 3/101-103 والمنتظم لابن الجوزي 8/135 وميزان الاعتدال 3/657 ولسان الميزان 5/343 ترجمة رقم ‏‏(7805).‏
‏(53) ميزان الاعتدال 1/387 لسان الميزان 2/119 ترجمة رقم (1896).‏
‏(54) الكامل لابن عدي 6/2374 ميزان الاعتدال 4/124 تهذيب التهذيب 10/175.‏
‏(55) الأسماء والصفات 569.‏
‏(56) الغنية لطالبي طريق الحق 57.‏
‏(57) رواه البخاري في خلق أفعال العباد ص 17 وشرح اعتقاد أهل السنة للالكائي 3/452 وعقيدة السلف للصابوني 1/118 واحتج بها الشيخ عبد ‏القادر الجيلاني في كتابه الغنية لطالبي الحق (ص 58) وانظر الأسماء والصفات للبيهقي 569 أو 2/197 تحقيق حيدر.‏
‏(58) رواه البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات 569 نسخة حيدر 2/198-199 وهذا القول من ابن المبارك يبطل تحريف الأشاعرة لقول السلف (بلا ‏كيف).‏
‏(59) مجلة منار الهدى 11/28.‏
‏(60) فتح الباري 13/ 407.‏

----------


## جمال البليدي

لا تعارض بين النزول والعلو
لا تعارضَ بينَ نزولهِ تعالى إلى السَّماءِ الدُّنيا في الثلثِ الأخيرِ منْ كلِّ ليلةٍ مع اختلافِ الأقطارِ، وبينَ استوائهِ عزَّ وجلَّ على العرشِ؛ لأنَّهُ سبحانهُ لا يشبهُ خلقهُ في شيءٍ منْ صفاتهِ، ففي الإمكانِ أن ينزلَ كمَا يشاءُ نزولًا يليقُ بجلالهِ في ثلثِ الليلِ الأخيرِ بالنسبةِ إلى كلِّ قطرٍ، ولا ينافي ذلكَ علوَّهُ واستواءهُ على العرش، لأننا في ذلكَ لا نعلمَ كيفيَّةَ النزولِ، ولا كيفيَّةَ الاستواءِ، بلْ ذلكَ مختصٌّ بهِ سبحانهُ، بخلافِ المخلوقِ فإنَّهُ يستحيلُ في حقِّهِ أنْ ينزلَ في مكانٍ ويوجدُ بمكانٍ آخر في تلكَ اللحظةِ كمَا هو معلومٌ، إلَّا الله عزَّ وجلَّ، فهوَ على كلِّ شيءٍ قدير. ولا يقاسُ ولا يمثَّلُ بهم لقوله عزَّ وجلَّ: {فَلاَ تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الأَمْثَالَ} [النحل: 74]، وقولهِ سبحانه: {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ} [الشورى: 11][1].
قال إسْحاق بنُ راهويه رحمه الله (238هـ): دخلتُ على ابنِ طاهرٍ فقال: ما هذه الأحاديث؟ تروونَ أنَّ الله ينْزلُ إلى السَّماءِ الدُّنيا؟ قلتُ: نعمْ، رواها الثقاتُ الذينَ يروونَ الأحْكامَ. فقالَ: ينْزلُ ويدعُ عرْشهُ؟ فقلتُ: يقْدرُ أنْ ينزلَ منْ غيرِ أنْ يخلوَ منهُ العرشُ؟ قال: نعمْ. قلتُ: فلمَ تتكلَّم في هذَا[2].
قال شيخُ الإسلامِ رحمه الله: وعبدُ الله بنُ طاهرٍ - وهوَ منْ خيارِ منْ وليَ الأمرَ بخراسان - كانَ يعْرفُ أنَّ اللهَ فَوْقَ العَرْشِ، وأشْكلَ عليهِ أنَّهُ ينزلُ لتوهمهِ أنَّ ذلكَ يقْتضي أنْ يخْلوَ منهُ العرشُ، فأقرَّهُ الإمامُ إسحاقُ على أنَّهُ فوقَ العرشِ، وقالَ لهُ: يقدرُ أنْ ينزلَ منْ غيرِ أنْ يخلوَ منهُ العرشُ؟ فقالَ لهُ الأميرُ: نعمْ. فقالَ لهُ إسْحاق: لمَ تتكلَّمْ في هذا؟
يقولُ: فإذا كانَ قادرًا على ذلكَ لمْ يلزمْ من نزولهِ خلوُّ العرشِ منهُ، فلا يجوزُ أنْ يعترضَ على النزولِ بأنَّه يلْزمُ منهُ خلوُّ العرشِ، وكان هذا أهْونَ من اعْتراضِ منْ يقولُ: ليسَ فوقَ العرشِ شيءٌ، فينكرُ هذا وهذا[3].
وممَّا ذكرنا يتضحُ لكَ أنَّهُ لا تعارضَ بينَ نزولِ الله تبارك وتعالى واستوائهِ على العرشِ.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء (3/136)، فتوى رقم (1643).
[2] أخرجه الذهبي في «العلو» (ص1125)، وصحّح إسناده شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في «شرح حديث النزول» (ص152).
[3] مجموع الفتاوى (5/377).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض التاسع: إعتراضهم على دليل الإسراء والمعراج في إثبات العلو:
 قال ابن جهبل: ((ولم يرد في حديث المعراج أن الله فوق السماء أو فوق العرش حقيقة ولا كلمة واحدة واحدة من ذلك)) .
ومثل ذلك ذكره السقاف واحتج بحديث نقله عن الزبيدي وهو((( لا تفضلوني على يونس بن متى )) وادعى أن قرب النبي صلى الله وسلم في المعراج لا يختلف عن قرب يونس في بطن الحوت.

والجواب عليهما من أوجه:

الوجه الأول: لقد أقام السقاف الحجة على نفسه بنفسه حيث قال في ص62((وفي صحيح مسلم (1 / 161) عن أبي ذر قال : سألت رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  هل رأيت ربك ، قال : " نور أنى أراه " . وفي البخاري (8 / 606) ومسلم (1 / 159) عن مسروق قال : قلت لعائشة رضي الله عنها : يا أمتاه هل رأى محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ربه ؟ فقالمت : لقد قف شعري مما قلت ! ! أين أنت من ثلاث من حدثكهن فقد كذب : من حدثك أن محمدا رأى ربه فقد كذب . ثم قرأت * (لا تدركه الابصار وهو يدرك الابصار وهو اللطيف الخبير) * . * (وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب))
ومن هنا تأتي حجتنا فلم يسأل الصحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( هل رأيت ربك )) بعدما علموا أنه عرج به إلى السماء ؟
الجواب : أنهم يعتقدون أن الله في السماء فلما علموا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عرج به إلى السماء فكروا في احتمال رؤيته لربه فتأمل .
الوجه الثاني: إن ألفاظ الحديث تهدم تأويلاتكما وإنكاركما للعلو مثل قوله((ودنى الجبار رب العزة فتدلى حتى كان منه قاب قوسين أوأدنى)) ومنها قوله((ثم هبط حتى بلغ موسى فاحتبسه موسى فقال يا محمد ماذا عهد إليك ربك قال عهد إلي خمسين صلاة كل يوم وليلة قال إن أمتك لا تستسطع ذلك فارجع فليخفف عنك ربك وعنهم فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جبريل كأنه يستشيره فأشار إليه جبريل أي نعم إن شئت فعلا به إلى الجبار فقال وهو مكانه يارب خفف عنا) الحديث .
فياليت شعري ماذا يقولان في تردد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين موسى وربه صعودا وهبوطا؟.
الوجه الثالث: أما الإستدلال بحديث(لا تفضلوني على يونس بن متى) فلا دلالة فيه على إنكار العلو كما حاول أن يفعل السقاف وهنا نقول: لا ذكر في الحديث للعرش ولا للعلو ولا للسماء لا نفيا ولا إثباتا!
و هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ لم يروه أحد من أهل الكتب التي يعتمد عليها، وإنما اللفظ الذي في الصحيح {لا ينبغي لعبد أن يقول أنا خير من يونس بن متى}     وفي رواية {من قَالَ: إني خير من يونس بن متى فقد كذب}    
وقد اختلف العلماء في فهم هذا الحديث، فبعض العلماء فهم من هذا أنه يعني النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أي: لا أحد يقول: إنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خير من يونس. 
والبعض الآخر قالوا: إن المقصود من قوله: إني -أي المتكلم- خير من يونس بن متى، فقد كذب، ويقول الحافظ ابن حجر : الرواية الأخرى {من قَالَ: أنا خير من يونس بن متى فقد كذب}     هي في صحيح البُخَارِيّ وتدل عَلَى أن المقصود من قوله "إني" أي المتكلم، لأنه يقول: من قال "أنا"، فأي أحد من النَّاس يقول: أنا خير من يونس بن متى فقد كذب، لكن يُقال له: 
وعَلَى فرض أنها ثبتت، فإن هذا المعنى الذي فهمه بعض العلماء، ليس عَلَى إطلاقه، لكن عَلَى فرض ذلك فلا يكون تفسيره بأن قرب مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من ربه ليلة الإسراء والمعراج مثل قرب يونس، وهو في بطن الحوت، هذا المعنى باطل؛ لأن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى لما اختص الملائكة قَالَ:  وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ  [الأنبياء:19] وقَالَ:  إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّب  [فاطر:10]. 
  فالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما عرج به إِلَى السماء كَانَ في موضع التكريم، وهناك ما يدل عَلَى أن العلو كلما كَانَ أكثر، كلما كَانَ فيه تكريم، وقرب من الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى عنده، ولهذا سمى الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى الملأ الأعلى بهذا الإسم، لأنهم أعلى من أهل الدنيا لقربهم منه سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى، وكما جَاءَ في الحديث الآخر {وإذا ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منه}    . 
  فالشاهد أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما وصل إِلَى ذلك المقام الأعلى الذي لم يصل ولن يصل إليه مخلوق قط، كَانَ هذا تكريماً له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فهو في هذه الحالة وبهذا العمل أفضل من كل النَّاس الذين لم يصلوا إليه وكذلك الأَنْبِيَاء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين لم يحظوا بأن يصلوا إِلَى هذه الدرجة وإلى هذه المكانة، فهذا تعظيم للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فهو أفضل من يونس بن متى عليهما الصلاة والسلام. 
  فقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {لا يقل أحد: إني خير من يونس بن متى}     ليس فيه منع تفضيل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى يونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلام، وإنما الذي فيه النهي بأن أحداً لايجوز له أن يفضل نفسه عَلَى يونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلام، بأن يقول: إن يونس فعل ما يلام عليه، وأنا لم أفعل ما ألام عليه، ومع ذلك فإن يونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلام قد استغفر وتاب، وقَالَ:  سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [الأنبياء:87]. وفي قوله هذا دليل عَلَى أنه فعل ما يلام عليه، كما خاطب الله تَعَالَى نبيه بقوله:  فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تَكُنْ كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ  [القلم:48].
فالرد على هذا التأويل أن الحديث عام وتخصيصه بهذا الأمر تحكم مكشوف والمعنى الصحيح أن منع التفضيل من حيث النبوة والرسالة قال تعالى (( لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله )) ويدخل في ذلك غير الأنبياء من باب أولى
فمنع التفضيل -عليه الصلاة والسلام- وهذا محمول على حالة واحدة وهي:إذا ما اقتضى المقام تنقص المفضل عليه، إذا اقتضى المقام تنقص المفضول، يقال: لا تفضلوا الأنبياء، وإلا فالتفضيل بين الأنبياء في منطوق الكتاب العزيز تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ} [(253) سورة البقرة] والمنع من تفضيل الأنبياء((لا تفضلوا بين الأنبياء)) معروف أنه حينما يقتضى هذا التفضيل التنقص للمفضول كما هو ظاهر في قوله: ((لا تفضلوني على يونس بن متى))، لأن ما حصل من يونس -عليه السلام- قد يتطاول عليه بعض السفهاء الذي لا يعرف منازل الأنبياء والرسل صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين، الذي يقرأ عنه قد يقع في نفسه شيء من التنقص، لكن الله -جل وعلا- أنجاه {فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ  * لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ} [(143- 144) سورة الصافات] {لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ} [(87) سورة الأنبياء] دعوة أخي ذو النون، وليست خاصة به بل له ولغيره ممن يقولها في هذه المضايق {وَكَذَلِكَ نُنجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [(88) سورة الأنبياء] ليست خاصة بيونس، على كل حال إذا اقتضى التفضيل تنقص المفضول منع وحسمت مادته ((لا تفضلوا بين الأنبياء))، وإلا فالأصل أن التفضيل واقع وثابت في منطوق القرآن.

الوجه الرابع: أن يقال :ما الذي يمنع من أن يكون الله فوق العرش عال على خلقه ويكون أقرب إلى عباده ؟ فلا تعارض بين علو الله تعالى على خلقه وبين قربه إلى عباده كما يشاء  لأننا لا نعلم لا كيفية العلو ولا كيفية القرب فالأولى إثباتهما معا بدلا من ضرب بعضهما ببعض
ف(ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير).

----------


## جمال البليدي

الإعتراض العاشر:إعتراضهم على دليل فطرة
قالوا:لا يمكن الإستدلال بالفطرة في إثبات العلو لأن الإنسان يولد ولا يعرف شيء.
والجواب على هذه الشبهة من أوجه:
الأول:
إن أول من عرف عنه إنكار المعرفة بالفطرة هم أهل الكلام الذين اتفق السلف على ذمهم من الجهمية والقدرية , وهم عند سلف الأمة من أضل الطوائف وأجهلهم .
"مجموع الفتاوى" ( 16/340)
وهو كذلك قول المعتزلة 
الثاني:قد رجح العلماء بأن الفطرة هي الإسلام
قال ابن حجر :
وأشهر الأقوال أن المراد بالفطرة الإسلام قال ابن عبد البر : وهو المعروف عند عامة السلف.
وأجمع أهل العلم بالتأويل على أن المراد بقوله تعالى: { فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها } الإسلام 
واحتجوا بقول أبي هريرة في آخر حديث الباب : اقرؤوا إن شئتم {فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها } .
وبحديث عياض بن حمار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن ربه: إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم فاجتالتهم الشياطين عن دينهم . الحديث .
وقد رواه غيره فزاد فيه : حنفاء مسلمين , ورجحه بعض المتأخرين بقوله تعالى :{ فطرة الله } لأنها إضافة مدح , وقد أمر نبيه بلزومها فعلم أنها الإسلام .
وقال ابن جرير : قوله : {فأقم وجهك للدين} أي سدد لطاعته حنيفاً أي مستقيماً فطرة الله- أي صبغة الله - وهو منصوب على المصدر الذي دل عليه الفعل الأول أو منصوب بفعل مقدر أي الزم , وقد سبق قبل أبواب قول الزهري في الصلاة على المولود من أجل أنه ولد على فطرة الإسلام , وسيأتي في تفسير سورة الروم جزم المصنف بأن الفطرة الإسلام , وقد قال أحمد : من مات أبواه , وهما كافران حكم بإسلامه , واستدل بحديث الباب ؛ فدل على أنه فسر الفطرة بالإسلام . 
"الفتح" (3|292)
وقال ابن حجر :قال ابن القيم : وقد جاء عن أحمد أجوبة كثيرة يحتج فيها بهذا الحديث على أن الطفل إنما يحكم بكفره بأبويه ؛ فإذا لم يكن بين أبوين كافرين فهو مسلم . 
وروى أبو داود عن حماد بن سلمة أنه قال : المراد أن ذلك حيث أخذ الله عليهم العهد حيث قال :{ ألست بربكم قالوا بلى} , ونقله ابن عبد البر عن الأوزاعي , وعن سحنون , ونقله أبو يعلى بن الفراء عن إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد , وهو ما حكاه الميموني عنه وذكره ابن بطة ... 
قال الطيبي : ذكر هذه الآية عقب هذا الحديث يقوي ما أوله حماد بن سلمة من أوجه أحدها: أن التعريف في قوله على الفطرة إشارة إلى معهود , وهو قوله تعالى {فطرة الله }ومعنى المأمور في قوله {فأقم وجهك} أي : اثبت على العهد القديم .
ثانيها : ورود الرواية بلفظ الملة بدل الفطرة والدين في قوله للدين حنيفا هو عين الملة قال تعالى:{ دينا قيما ملة إبراهيم حنيفا} , ويؤيده حديث عياض المتقدم .
ثالثها: التشبيه بالمحسوس المعاين ليفيد أن ظهوره يقع في البيان مبلغ هذا المحسوس قال : والمراد تمكن الناس من الهدى في أصل الجبلة , والتهيؤ لقبول الدين فلو ترك المرء عليها لاستمر على لزومها , ولم يفارقها إلى غيرها لأن حسن هذا الدين ثابت في النفوس , وإنما يعدل عنه لآفة من الآفات البشرية كالتقليد انتهى .
وإلى هذا مال القرطبي في "المفهم " 
فقال:" المعنى أن الله خلق قلوب بني آدم مؤهلة لقبول الحق كما خلق أعينهم وأسماعهم قابلة للمرئيات والمسموعات ؛ فما دامت باقية على ذلك القبول , وعلى تلك الأهلية أدركت الحق ودين الإسلام هو الدين الحق , وقد دل على هذا المعنى بقية الحديث حيث قال : كما تنتج البهيمة يعني أن البهيمة تلد الولد كامل الخلقة ؛ فلو ترك كذلك كان بريئاً من العيب لكنهم تصرفوا فيه بقطع أذنه مثلاً ؛ فخرج عن الأصل , وهو تشبيه واقع ووجهه واضح , والله أعلم .
"الفتح" (3|293)
وانظر تفسير ابن جرير الطبري (10/183) فقد نقل عن عدة من السلف في تفسير الفطرة بالإسلام 
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله (3/416) عند قوله تعالى : {فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها } : فسدد وجهك واستمر على الدين الذي شرعه الله لك من الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم الذي هداك الله لها, وكملها لك غاية الكمال وأنت مع ذلك لازم فطرتك السليمة التي فطر الله الخلق عليها , فإنه تعالى فطر خلقا على معرفته وتوحيده , وأنه لا إله إلا هو كما تقدم عند قوله تعالى :{وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا بلى }.
ثم قال رحمه الله بعد كلام : والفطرة الإسلام . 

الثالث:أجاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله على هذا الإشكال فقال رحمه الله:ولا يلزم من كونهم مولودين على الفطرة أن يكونوا حين الولادة معتقدين للإسلام بالفعل ؛ فإن الله أخرجنا من بطون أمهاتنا لا نعلم شيئا , ولكن سلامة القلب وقبوله وإرادته للحق الذي هو الإسلام بحيث لو ترك من غير مغير لما كان إلا مسلما , وهذه القوة العلمية العملية التي تقتضي بذاتها الإسلام ما لم يمنعها مانع هي فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها . 
"مجموع ا لفتاوى" (4/247) 
وقال ابن القيم - رحمه الله- : ليس المراد بقوله يولد على الفطرة أنه خرج من بطن أمه يعلم الدين لأن الله يقول :{والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا} , ولكن المراد أن فطرته مقتضية لمعرفة دين الإسلام ومحبته ؛ فنفس الفطرة تستلزم الإقرار والمحبة , وليس المراد مجرد قبول الفطرة لذلك لأنه لا يتغير بتهويد الأبوين مثلا بحيث يخرجان الفطرة عن القبول , وإنما المراد أن كل مولود يولد على إقراره بالربوبية فلو خلي ؛ وعدم المعارض لم يعدل عن ذلك إلى غيره كما أنه يولد على محبة ما يلائم بدنه من ارتضاع اللبن حتى يصرفه عنه الصارف , ومن ثم شبهت الفطرة باللبن بل كانت إياه في تأويل الرؤيا .والله أعلم
"الفتح" (3|293)
الرابع:إن الفطرة قطعاً دلت على علو الله تعالى علو ذات وعلو قهر وعلو منزلة سبحانه وتعالى , وعلى ذلك مذهب الأشعري وشيخه ابن كلاب .
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
الطريق الثاني : أن يقال علوه سبحانه على العالم , وأنه فوق السماوات كلها , وأنه فوق عرشه أمر مستقر في فطر العباد معلوم لهم بالضرورة كما اتفق عليه جميع الأمم إقراراً بذلك , وتصديقاً من غير تواطؤ منهم على ذلك ولا تشاعر , وهم يخبرون عن أنفسهم أنهم يجدون ذلك بالضرورة , وجميع الطوائف تنكر قول المعطلة إلا من تلقاه منهم , وأما العامة من جميع الأمم ففطرهم جميعهم مقرة بأن الله فوق العالم , وإذا قيل لهم لا داخل العالم , ولا خارجه , ولا فوقه , ولا تحته , ولا مباين لهو , ولا محايث , ولا يصعد إليه شيء , ولا ينزل منه شيء , ولا يقرب إليه شيء, ولا يقرب هو من شيء , ولا يحجب العباد عنه حجاب منفصل , ولا ترفع إليه الأيدي , ولا تتوجه إليه القلوب نحو العلو أنكرت فطرهم ذلك غاية الإنكار ودفعته غاية الدفع . 
قال أبو الحسن الأشعري في كتبه : ورأينا المسلمين جميعا يرفعون أيديهم إذا دعوا نحو السماء لأن الله عز وجل مستو على العرش الذي هو فوق السماوات ؛ فلولا أن الله عز وجل على العرش لم يرفعوا أيديهم نحو السماء كما لا يحطونها إذا دعوا نحو الأرض .
هذا لفظه في أجل كتبه وأكبرها وهو الموجز , وفي أشهرها وهو الإبانة التي اعتمد عليها أبصر الناس له , وأعظمهم ذبا عنه من أهل الحديث أبو القاسم ابن عساكر؛ فإنه اعتمد على هذا الكتاب وجعله من أعظم مناقبه في كتاب "تبيين كذب المفتري " ثم قال في كتابه : ومن دعاء أهل الإسلام جميعاً إذا هم رغبوا إلى الله عز وجل في الأمر النازل بهم يقولون يا ساكن العرش ويقولون : لا والذي احتجب بسبع سماوات .
وقال أبو محمد عبدالله بن سعيد بن كلاب في كتاب الصفات , وقد ذكر مسألة الاستواء ... قال : ولو لم يشهد بصحة مذهب الجماعة في هذا إلا ما ذكرنا من هذه الأمور لكان فيه ما يكفي ؛ كيف وقد غرس في بنية الفطرة , ومعارف الآدميين من ذلك ما لا شيء أبين منه , ولا أوكد لأنك لا تسأل أحدا عنه عربياً ولا عجمياً ولا مؤمناً ولا كافراً فتقول أين ربك ؟ إلا قال : في السماء إن أفصح أو أومأ بيده أو أشار بطرفه إن كان لا يفصح لا يشير إلى غير ذلك من أرض ولا سهل ولا جبل , ولا رأينا أحدا داعيا إلا رافعا يديه إلى السماء . 
وقال ابن عبدالبر إمام أهل السنة ببلاد المغرب في التمهيد لما تكلم على حديث النزول قال : هذا حديث ثابت من جهة النقل صحيح الإسناد لا يختلف أهل الحديث في صحته , وهو منقول من طرق سوى هذه من أخبار العدول عن النبي , وفيه دليل على أن الله في السماء على العرش فوق سبع سماوات كما قال الجماعة , وهو من حجتهم على المعتزلة في قولهم إن الله بكل مكان قال: والدليل على صحة قول أهل الحق قوله تعالى -وذكر عدة آيات - إلى أن قال:
وهذا أشهر وأعرف عند العامة والخاصة من أن يحتاج إلى أكثر من حكايته لأنه اضطرار لم يوقفهم عليه أحد , ولا أنكره عليهم مسلم وهذا قليل من كثير من كلام من ذكر أن مسألة العلو فطرية ضرورية , وأما من نقل إجماع الأنبياء والرسل والصحابة والتابعين وأئمة المسلمين ؛ فأكثر من أن يذكر ولكن ننبه على اليسير منه ....
"الصواعق المرسلة" (4|1282)
ومن ذلك ما دار بين أبي المعالي وأبي جعفر 
قال شيخ الإسلام : الوجه الرابع أن الذين يرفعون أيديهم وأبصارهم وغير ذلك إلى السماء وقت الدعاء تقصد قلوبهم الرب الذي هو فوق , وتكون حركة جوارحهم بالإشارة إلى فوق تبعاً لحركة قلوبهم إلى فوق , وهذا أمر يجدونه كلهم في قلوبهم وجداً ضرورياً إلا من غيرت فطرته باعتقاد يصرفه عن ذلك .
وقد حكى محمد بن طاهر المقدسي عن الشيخ أبي جعفر الهمداني أنه حضر مجلس أبي المعالي فذكر العرش , وقال : كان الله ولا عرش ونحو ذلك وقام إليه الشيخ أبو جعفر فقال : يا شيخ دعنا من ذكر العرش , وأخبرنا عن هذه الضرورة التي نجدها في قلوبنا ؛ فإنه ما قال عارف قط : يا الله إلا وجد في قلبه ضرورة لطلب العلو لا يلتفت يمنة ولا يسرة , قال فضرب أبو المعالي على رأسه وقال: حيرني الهمداني .
فأخبر هذا الشيخ عن كل من عرف الله أنه يجد في قلبه حركة ضرورية إلى العلو إذا قال : يا الله , وهذا يقتضي أنه في فطرتهم وخلقتهم العلم بأن الله فوق , وقصده والتوجه إليه إلى فوق .
بيان تلبيس الجهمية" (2|445)

----------


## جمال البليدي

معنى قول بعض السلف" أمروها كما جاءت" :
ان معنى قول السلف أمروها كما جاءت أي اعتقدوها وءامنوا بها وبما دلت عليه من المعنى دون التعرض لها بالتحريف ولا بالتأويل ولا بالتشبيه ولابالتمثيل مع عدم التعرض للكيفية .

ولذلك فان بعض الروايات كما عند البيهقي في الاعتقاد واللالكائي في اعتقادأهل السنة والذهبي في العلو (أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف ) وهذا نص صريح في الايمان بها وبمعناها دون التعرض للكيفية, ولو لم يكونوا يؤمنون بمعناها ما كان لتخصيص ذكر الكيفية فائدة.

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى بعد إيراده لرواية أبو بكر الخلال عن مكحول والزهري (أمروها كما جاءت ) وفي رواية بلا كيف قال:( فقولهم رضى الله عنهم أمروها كما جاءت رد على المعطلة وقولهم بلا كيف رد على الممثلة والزهرى ومكحول هما أعلم التابعين فى زمانهم)

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في ( الفتوى الحموية ) ص 109 مطبعة السنة المحمدية 
(فقول ربيعة ومالك : الاستواء غير مجهول . . . موافق لقول الباقين 
(أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف ) فإنما نفوا علم الكيفية ولم ينفوا حقيقة الصفة .
ولو كان القوم آمنوا باللفظ المجرد من غير فهم لمعناه على ما يليق بالله لما قالوا : ( الاستواء غير مجهول والكيف غير معقول ) ولما قالوا : ( أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف) فإن الاستواء حينئذ لا يكون معلوما بل مجهولا بمنزلة حروف المعجم 
وأيضا فإنه لا يحتاج إلى نفي علم الكيفية إذا لم يفهم عن اللفظ معنى وإنما يحتاج إلى نفي علم الكيفية إذا أثبت الصفات.
وأيضا فإن من ينفي الصفات الجزئية - أو الصفات مطلقا - لا يحتاج إلى أن يقول ( بلا كيف ) فمن قال : ( إن الله ليس على العرش ) لا يحتاج أن يقول ( بلا كيف ) فلو كان مذهب السلف نفي الصفات في نفس الأمر فلما قالوا : بلا كيف؟ 
وأيضا فقولهم ( أمروها كما جاءت ) يقتضي إبقاء دلالتها على ما هي عليه فإنها جاءت ألفاظا دالة على معاني فلو كانت دلالتها منتفية لكان الواجب أن يقال : ( أمروا لفظها مع اعتقاد أن المفهوم منها غير مراد . أو أمروا لفظها مع اعتقاد أن من الله لا يوصف بما دلت عليه حقيقة ) وحينئذ تكون قد أمرت كما جاءت ولا يقال حينئذ ( بلا كيف ) إذا نفي الكيف عما ليس بثابت لغو من القول). 

وقال صاحب التحفة المدنية:
(قولهم رضي الله عنهم أمروها كما جاءت رد على المعطلة وقولهم بلا كيف رد على الممثلة والزهري ومكحول هما أعلم التابعين في زمانهم والأربعة الباقون هم أئمة الدين في عصر تابعي التابعين فمالك إمام الحجاز والأوزاعي إمام أهل الشام والليث إمام أهل مصر وسفيان الثوري إمام أهل العراق)

إشكال ورده :
قد يشكل على البعض رواية (أمروها كما جاءت بلا تفسير ) وقد يتعلق بها المفوضة في تصحيح مذهبهم مدعين ان قصد السلف بها تفويض المعنى والكيف معاً , ومثلها قول أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله (لا كيف ولا معنى)
فنقول أولا انه لفهم هذه النصوص لا بد من فهمها في ضوء ما يقول به قائلها في سائر نصوص الصفات , فان من روي عنه هذه المقوله هو هو الذي يؤمن بالمعنى ولا يخوض في الكيف .
ومقصد أهل العلم من قولهم
أمروها كما جاءت: الرد على المعطلة 
وقولهم بلا تفسير: رد على المؤوله الذين يفسرونها بغير المراد منها ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه كتفسير الاستواء بالاستيلاء واليد بالنعمة
وقولهم بلا كيف : رد على الممثلة والمشبهة الذين يخوضون في الكيف ويشبهون كيفية الصفات في حق الخالق بكيفيتها في حق المخلوق.

ولا يفهم من قولهم بلا تفسير انه بلا معرفة معناها التي دلت عليه إذا ان الائمة كمالك وربيعة وأحمد والأوزاعي وغيرهم كانوا يؤمنون بالمعنى ويفوضون الكيف ومن الأدلة على ذلك ما اخرجه الذهبي في العلو قال:
وروى يحيى بن يحيى التميمي وجعفر بن عبد الله وطائفة قالوا جاء رجل إلى مالك فقال : يا أبا عبد الله ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) كيف استوى ؟ قال : فما رأيت مالكا وجد من شيء كموجدته من مقالته وعلاه الرحضاء يعني العرق وأطرق القوم فسري عن مالك وقال : الكيف غير معقول والإستواء منه غير مجهول والإيمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة وإني أخاف أن تكون ضالا وأمر به فأخرج )
فهذا مالك رحمه الله يصرح بان الاستواء غير مجهول المعنى وان المجهول لنا هو الكيف فقط فنفوض العلم به الى الله عز وجل.

وقال شيخ الاسلام :
(أمرّوها كما جاءت . يقتضي إبقاء دلالتها على ما هي عليه، وتحذير الناس من التماس معان مخالفة للمعنى المتبادر من اللفظ ، فإنها جاءت ألفاظاً دالة على معاني فلو كانت دلالتها منتفية لكان الواجب أن يقال:
أمرّوا لفظها مع اعتقاد أن الله لا يوصف بما دلت عليه حقيقة)
مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 15/41

فبهذا علم معنى قولهم بلا تفسير أي بلا تفسير المتاؤولة والمعطلة الذين يوجدون معاني وتفسيرات باطلة ويردون المعنى والتفسير الحق.

أما قول أحمد رحمه الله (بلا كيف ولا معنى )فهو مما انفرد به حنبل عن الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله وانفراد حنبل عن أحمد ضعفة بعض الحنابلة قال شيخ الاسلام:(قال قوم: غلط حنبل في نقل الرواية، وحنبل له مفاريد ينفرد بها من الجمهور, وقد اختلف الأصحاب في مفاريد حنبل التي خالفه فيها هل تثبت روايته؟ على طريقين، فالخلال وصاحبه قد ينكرانها، ويثبتها غيرهما كابن حامد) 
ونقول وعلى فرض صحتها عن أحمد رحمه الله فانا نفهم كلامه في ضوء سائر معتقده فانه قصد بلا كيف ردا على المشبهة والممثلة 
وقصد بقوله بلا معنى ردا على على المعطلة والمؤوله الذين يثبتون معان فاسدة ويعطلون المعنى الحقيقي.
ويؤكد هذا رسالة السنة التي رواها عبدوس بن مالك العطار عن أحمد أن من السنة الإيمان بالقدر والتصديق بالأحاديث فيه والإيمان بها، لا يقال: لِمَ وكيف ومثل ؟والكلام فيه بدعة والحديث عندنا على ظاهره، وحديث الرؤية كما جاء عن النبي نؤمن به كما جاء على ظاهره ولا نناظر فيه أحداً، والإيمان بالميزان يوم القيامة كما جاء » طبقات لحنابلة 1/ 179 – 180 واللالكائي 1/156

وهذا القول شبيه بقوله في نصوص الرؤية كما عند الخلال:
(سألت أبا عبد الله عن الأحاديث التي تروى(إن الله تبارك وتعالى ينزل كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا) و( أن الله يُرى )و ( إن الله يضع قدمه) وما أشبهه؟ فقال: نؤمن بها ونصدق بها ولا كيف ولا معنى…) طبقات الحنابلة 1/143
فقوله (لا كيف) رد على المشبهة.
وقوله (ولا معنى) رد على المعطلة الذين ينفون المعنى الصحيح بإيراد معانٍ باطلة لا سلف لهم بها

فالإمام أحمد يسوق الكلام في نصوص الوعيد والقدر والصفات والقيامة سوقاً واحداً، ولم يعرف عن أحمد تفويض معاني نصوص القدر والميزان والرؤية.
ويجب فهم كلام أحمد مقيداً بموقفه الفعلي من الصفات كما يدل عليها كتابه (الرد على الجهمية) الذي اثبته له الحافظ في الفتح حيث رد فيه معاني الجهمية الباطلة ولم يقف عند هذا الحد بل بيّن المعنى الصحيح لها، ولم يقل لا معنى لها .

وبهذا تبين ان نصوص السلف الواردة عنهم تدل على اثباتهم المعنى وتفويضهم الكيف مع نهيهم عن تفسير نصوص الصفات على تفسير غير تفسيرها الصحيح بالتأويلات الباطلة والمتعسفة ))(1).


-----
(1) نقلا عن الأخ  هيثم عبد اللطيف حمزه

----------


## جمال البليدي

الرد على من يقول:الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارج عنه.  
اعلم أرشدك الله تعالى إلى الحق : أن قول مصنف حسن المحاججة ( بأن الله تعالى لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصل بالعالم ولا منفصل عنه ولا فوق العالم ولا تحته ولا يمين العالم ولا شماله ولا أمام العالم ولا خلفه ) .

قول باطل من وجوه :

الأول : أنه مصادم لنصوص الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة , فقد تقدم أن نصوص الكتاب والسنة تواترت على أن الله تعالى فوق العالم عالٍ على خلقه فوق عباده مستوٍ على  عرشه .

فول كانت هذه العقيدة من العقائد الإسلامية – لجاء النص عليها في كتاب الله أو سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بل نرى نصوصاً لا تعد ولا تحصى ضد هذه العقيدة فكيف تجعل هذه العقيدة هي العقيدة الصحيحة ؟! .

ولم يأت نص واحد لا في الكتب السماوية ولا في أحاديث الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام , على أن الله تعالى لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه إلى آخر هذا الهذيان .

الوجه الثاني : أن هذه العقيدة مخالفة لعقيدة الأنبياء والمرسلين وعقيدة الصحابة والتابعين وعقيدة أئمة هذا الدين , فقد تقدم أن بني آدم كلهم أجمعوا على أن الله تعالى فوق العالم وأنه عال على عرشه وأن هذه هي عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة الطائفة المنصورة الفرقة الناجية أصحاب الحديث في القديم والحديث ولم يخالف في ذلك إلا الفلاسفة والجهمية المعطلة فكيف تعد هذه العقيدة عقيدة لأهل السنة والجماعة , بل هي من أعظم عقائد أهل البدع والتعطيل والتحريف .

الوجه الثالث : أن قول صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة ( إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصل به ولا منفصل عنه , ولا فوقه ولا تحته ... ) مصادم لعقيدة جميع أئمة الإسلام ونصوص أعلام هذا الدين فقد صرح أئمة الإسلام بأن الله تعالى فوق عرشه عالٍ على خلقه بائن عن العالم كما تقدم بيانه .

الوجه الرابع : أن قول صاحب حسن المحاججة ( إن الله تعالى لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصل بالعالم ولا منفصل عنه ولا فوق العالم ولا تحته ... ) 

قول مستلزم لأن يكون الله تعالى معدوماً بل ممتنعاً , لأن بداهة العقول تشهد شهادة لا تقبل النقيض أن أي شيء يكون هذا صفته – فهو معدوم بل ممتنع البتة .

لأن أي موجود إما أن يكون داخلاً في هذا العالم أو خارجاً عنه أو متصلاً بالعالم أو منفصلاً عنه أو فوق العالم أو تحته , ولا يمكن أن يكون شيء موجوداً لا متصلاً بالعالم ولا منفصلاً عنه ولا داخلاً في العالم ولا خارجاً عنه ولا فوق العالم ولا تحته .

فإن يكن هذا : فلا يكون شيئاً معدوماً بل ممتنعاً , هكذا صرح كثير من أئمة الإسلام على هؤلاء الجهمية أن قولهم هذا : مستلزم لكون الله تعالى معدوماً بل ممتنعاً , وإليكم نماذج من نصوص بعض أئمة الإسلام لتكون فيها عبرة .

1-قول كثير من أهل العلم في هؤلاء المعطلة والممثلة لعلو الله تعالى ولكلامه ( المعطل يعبد عدماً والمثل يعبد صنماً , والمعطل أعمى والممثل أعشى , ودين الله بين الغالي فيه والجافي عنه ) .

2-الإمام محمد بن الحسن الشيباني ( 189 هـ ) فقد قال ( ... فمن قال بقول الجهم فقد فارق الجماعة , لأنه قد وصفه بصفة لاشيء )([10]) .

3-إمام أهل السنة أحمد بن حنبل ( 241 هـ ) فقد قال في شرح عقيدة من أنكر علو الله تعالى ( فعند ذلك يتبين للناس أنهم لا يؤمنون بشيء )([11]) .

4-الإمام عبدالعزيز الكناني ( 240 هـ ) قال ( قال لي أحد الجهمية : أقول : إن الله في كل مكان لا كالشيء في الشيء , ولا كالشيء على الشيء , ولا كالشيء خارجاً عن الشيء , ولا مبايناً للشيء  , فقلت : فقد دللت بالقياس والمعقول على أنك لا تعبد شيئاً )([12]) .

5-أقول : لقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام هذا النص عن الكناني ثم علق عليه بقوله ( فهذا عبدالعزيز يبين أن القياس والمعقول يوجب أن ما لا يكون في الشيء ولا خارجاً عنه – فإنه لا يكون شيئاً , وأن ذلك صفة معدوم )([13]) .

6-وقال الإمام ابن كلاب إمام الكلابية والأشعرية جميعاً ( 240 هـ ) في الرد على المعطلة ( وأخرج([14]) من النظر والخبر قول من قال : إن الله لا في العالم ولا خارج منه , فنفاه نفياً مستوياً , لأنه لو قيل له : صفه بالعدم , ما قدر أن يقول فيه أكثر منه ... , 
فإن قالوا لا فوق ولا تحت , أعدموه , لأن ما كان لا تحت ولا فوق فعدم ,
 فإذا قيل لهم : فهو لا مماس للعالم ولا مبائن للعالم , قيل لهم : فهو بصفة المحال ... , 
قيل لهم فأخبرونا عن معبودكم ؟ مماس هو أم بائن ؟
فإذا قالوا : يوصف بهما .
قيل لهم : فصفة إثبات خالقنا كصفة عدم المخلوق , فلم لا تقولون صريحاً : إن الله 
عدم ...)([15]) .

7-السلطان العادل كاسر الأصنام محمود بن سبكتكين ( 421 هـ ) لما سمع ابن فورك الأشعري ينفي فوقية الله على خلقه قال له ( فلو أردت أن تصف المعدوم كيف تصفه بأكثر من هذا ؟ ) , وقال هذا السلطان في الرد على ابن فورك أيضاً  ( فرق لي بين هذا الرب الذي تصفه وبين المعدوم )([16]) .

8-حافظ المغرب الإمام ابن عبدالبر ( 463 هـ ) قال ( وهم ] أي المعطلة [([17]) نافون للمعبود ]يلاشون أي يقولون : لا شيء [([18]) , والحق فيما قاله القائلون ربما نطق به كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم أئمة الجماعة )([19]) .

9-         شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( 728 هـ ) فقد رفع إليه سؤال في حق الأشعرية و الماتريدية والجهمية :

يا منكراً أن الإله مبائن *** للخلق يا مقتون بل فاتن
هب قد ضللت فأين أنت فإن تكن  ***  أنت المباين فهو أيضاً بائن
أو قلت : لست مبائناً قلنا إذن *** بالاتحاد أو الحلو تشاحن
أو قلت : ما هو داخل أو خارج  *** هذا يدل بأن ما هو كائن
إذ قد جمعت نقائصاً ووصفته  *** عدماً بها هل أنت عنها ضاعن([20])
فارجع وتب من قال مثلك إنه *** لمعطل والكفر فيه كامن([21])

أن الذي يقول : إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا فوق ولا تحت ولا مبائن عنه ولا متصل به – فقد جعل الله تعالى معدوماً بل ممتنعاً , وهذا اللازم ولا محيد له منه .

10- الإمام الذهبي ( 748 هـ ) فقد قال ( مقالة السلف وأئمة السنة بل الصحابة والله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين : وأن الله فوق سماواته ... , ومقالة الجهمية الأولى أنه في جميع الأمكنة , ومقالة متأخري المتكلمين من المعتزلة والماتريدية و الأشعرية أن الله تعالى ليس في السماء ولا على العرش ولا على السماوات ولا في الأرض ولا داخل العالم ولا خارج العالم ولا هو بائن عن خلقه ولا هو متصل بهم ... , قال لهم أهل السنة والأثر : فإن هذا السلوب نعوت المعدوم تعالى الله جل جلاله عن العدم , بل هو متميز هن خلقه موصوف بما وصف به نفسه في أنه فوق العرش بلا كيف )([22]) .
 
أقول : أرجو أن يتدبر كلام هذا الإمام فقد ذكر في مسألة علو الله ثلاثة مذاهب : 
الأول : مذهب أهل السنة والجمعة أصحاب الحديث : وهو أن الله فوق العالم بائن من خلقه عال على العرش وأن هذا هو قول الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجميع المؤمنين .
الثاني : قول أصحاب جهم بن صفوان وهو أن الله تعالى في كل مكان , وهو قول الحلولية الصوفية أيضاً .
الثالث : قول المعطلة كالمعتزلة والماتريدية والأشعرية وهو : أن الله تعالى لا فوق العالم ولا تحته ولا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصل بالعالم ولا مفصل عنه وهو قول الفلاسفة أمثال ابن سينا والفارابي والطوسي وغيرهم من الملاحدة والزنادقة .
فقول صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا فوق العالم ولا تحته ولا متصل بالعالم ولا منفصل عنه بعينه قول هؤلاء الفلاسفة ومن سائرهم من المعتزلة والأشعرية والماتريدية .

11-   الإمام ابن القيم – رحمه الله – ( 751 هـ ) فقد قال :
فاحكم على من قال ليس بخارج *** عنها ولا فيها بحكم بيان
بخلافة الوجهين والإجماع والـ *** عقل الصريح وفطرة الرحمن
فعليه أوقع حد معدوم وذا *** حد المحال بغير ما فرقان
يا للعقول إذا نفيتم مخبراً *** ونقيصه ؟ هل ذاك في إمكان
إذا كان نفي دخوله وخروجه *** لا يصدقان معا لذي الإمكان
إلا على عدم صريح نفيه *** متحقق ببداهة الإنسان([23]) 

12- 15 وهكذا نرى الإمام ابن أبي العز الحنفي ( 792 هـ ) والشوكاني ( 1250 هـ ) , ومحمود الآلوسي ( 1270 هـ ) , وحفيده محمود شكري ( 1342 هـ ) قد صرحوا بأن عقيدة هؤلاء المعطلة من قولهم : إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه , مستلزم لكون الله تعالى معدوماً بل ممتنعاً .

الحاصل : أنه ثبت أن صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة مخالف لعقيدة أئمة الإسلام .

الوجه الخامس : تبين أن قول صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة ( بأن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ) ليس قول أهل الإسلام أهل السنة والجماعة بل هو قول المعطلة والفلاسفة من الذين تفلسفوا في الإسلام ولعبوا به كما لعب بولس بالنصرانية , أمثال ابن سينا ( 428 هـ ) فقد قال ( ... , إن التحقيق الذي ينبغي أن يرجع إليه في صحة التوحيد عن الإقرار بالصانع موحداً عقد ساعي الكم والكيف والأين والمتى والوضع والتغير , حتى يعبر الاعتقاد به , به أنه ذات واحدة لا يمكن لها شريك في النوع أو يكون لها جزء وجودي كمي أو معنوي , ولا يمكن أن يكون خارجة عن العالم أو داخله فيه , ولا بحيث تصح الإشارة إليه أنه هناك . ممتنع إلقاؤه إلى الجمهور )([24]) .

أقول الشاهد من كلام ابن سينا هذا هو قوله ( أن تكون خارجة العالم أو داخلة فيه , وبحيث تصح الإشارة إليه أنه هناك ) .
الوجه السادس : أن قول صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة ( إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا فوقه ولا تحته ولا متصل به ولا منفصل عنه ) رفع للنقيضين , ورفع النقيضين باطل بإجماع العقلاء .

ولقد صرح كثير من أئمة الإسلام أن قول : إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا فوقه ولا تحته ولا متصل به ولا منفصل عنه قول برفع النقيضين([25]) .

الوجه السابع : أن قول صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة ( إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصل به ولا منفصل عنه ولا فوق العالم ولا تحته ) قول مخالف لبداهة العقول , كما أنه مخالف للعقل الصحيح والفطرة السليمة والإجماع إجماع أهل السنة والجماعة أن الله تعالى لما خلق هذا العالم هل خلقه داخل ذاته أو خلقه خارجاً عنها فإن قالوا خلقها في داخل ذاته كفروا , وإن قالوا قد خلقه خارج ذاته فقد اعترفوا بالحق الذي أنكروه وهو أن الله خارج عن هذا العالم وفوقه ولأن الله تعالى موجود في الخارج , والموجود في الخارج لا بد إما أن يكون داخلاً في هذا الكون أو أن يكون خارجاً عنه وكذا إما أن يكون متصلاً بالعالم أو منفصلاً عنه .

أما أن يكون بحيث لا يكون لا داخل في العالم ولا خارجاً عنه فهذا شيء مخالف لبداهة العقول([26]) .

ولتحقيق أن قول صاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة مخالف لبداهة العقل الصريح – يقول الإمام ابن القيم : 
وسل المعطل عن مسائل خمسة *** تردى قواعده من الأركان
قل للمعطل هل الهنا الـ *** معبود حقا خارج الأذهان
فإذا نفى هذا فذاك معطل *** للرب حقا بالغ الكفران
وإذا أقر به فسله ثانياً *** أتراه غير جميع ذى الأكوان
فإذا نفى هذا وقال بأنه *** هو عينها ما ههنا غيران
فقد ارتدى بالاتحاد مصرحا *** بالكفر جاحد ربه الرحمن
حاشا النصارى أن يكونوا مثله *** وهم الحمير وعابدوا الصلبان
هم خصصه بالمسيح وأمه *** وأولاء ما صانوه عن حيوان
وإذا أقر بأنه غير الورى *** عبد ومعبود هما شيئان
فاسأله هل هذا الورى في ذاته *** أم ذاته فيه هنا أمران
وإذا أقر بواحد من ذينك الـ *** أمرين قبل خده النصراني
ويقول أهلا بالذي هو مثلنا *** خشداشنا وحبيبنا الحقاني
وإذا نفى الأمرين فاسأله إذا *** هل ذاته استغنت عن الأكوان
فلذاك قام بنفسه أم قام بالـ *** أعيان كالأعراض والأكوان
فإذا أقر وقال : بل هو قائم *** بالنفس فاسأله وقل ذاتان

إلى آخر كلامه القيم رحمه الله تعالى([27]) .

فيقال لصاحب كتاب حسن المحاججة وأمثاله : هل الله تعالى عندكم موجود ذهني أم موجود خارجي ؟

فإن قلتم : هو موجود وبوجود خارجي , نقول لكم : هل الله تعالى عين هذا الكون أم غيره .

فإن قلتم : هو عين هذا الكون – فقد بحتم بعقيدة الاتحادية .

وإن قلتم : هو غير هذه الأكوان : نقول لكم : هل الله تعالى في هذه الأكوان أم الأكوان في الله تعالى أم الله تعالى خارج عن هذه الأكوان ؟

فإن قلتم : إن الله في هذه الأكوان , فقد قلتم بعقيدة الحلولية , الذي هم أكفر من النصارى .

وإن قلتم : إن الأكوان في الله تعالى فقد ارتكبتم كفراً آخر حيث جعلتم الله محلاً للمخلوقات وطرفا لها .

وإن قلتم : إن الله تعالى خارج عن هذه الأكوان فقد اعترفتم بالحق وهدمتم بنيانكم .

وإن قلتم : إن الله تعالى لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه – فقد كابرتم بداهة العقول وخالفتم العقل والنقل والإجماع والفطرة في آن واحد , والله المستعان وعليه التكلان .

هذا وللإمام ابن أبي العز الحنفي ( 792هـ ) والمفسر الآلوسي ( 1270هـ ) , وابنه نعمان الآلوسي (1317هـ ) وحفيده محمود شكري الآلوسي ( 1342هـ ) كلام قيم مهم إلى الغاية في إبطال قول القائلين بأن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه وقطع دابرهم وبيان أنهم مناقضون للنقل والعقل وأن قولهم هذا مخالفة لبداهة العقول الضرورية , وأنه ( قد علم العقلاء ملهم بالضرورة : أن ما كان وجوده كذلك – أي خارج الأذهان في الواقع – فهو إما داخل العالم وإما خارج عنه , وإنكار ذلك إنكار ما هو أجلى وأظهر من الأمور البديهيات الضرورية بلا ريب )([28]) .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]  ) الفقه الأبسط رواية أبي مطيع البلخي بتحقيق الكوثري 49-52 , ومع شرحه للسمرقندي 17 .
[2]  ) رواه اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة 4/401 , وذكره البخاري معلقاً في خلق أفعال العباد 24 , 5 .
[3]  ) رواه عبدالله بن أحمد في السنة 1/111 ,  307 , والدرامي في الرد على الجهمية 33 , وفي الرد على المريسي 24 , 103 , والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات 427 , ورواه الصابوني في عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث وابن قدامة في العلو 117-118 , والذهبي في العلو 110 وصححه , وذكره البخاري مستدلاً به على علو الله تعالى وعلى أنه في عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة انظر خلق أفعال العباد 15 وصحح شيخ الإسلام في الحموية 56 , وضمن مجموع الفتاوى 5/184 .
[4]  ) رواه أبو داود في مسائله 262 , وعبدالله بن أحمد في السنة 1/119-120 , وصححه الذهبي وابن القيم والألباني في العلو 118 واجتماع الجيوش 214-215 , ومختصر العلو 169-171 , وقال شيخ الإسلام ( رواه أبي حاتم وغيره بأسانيد ثابتة ) انظر المراكشية 22 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/184 .
[5]  ) رواه ابن أبي حاتم كما في درء التعارض 6/265 , والحموية 53 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/49 , والعلو للذهبي 123 ومختصر 181 , ورواه في ذم الكلام ( ق 120/أ ) كما في مختصر العلو للألباني 181 .
[6]  ) اجتماع الجبوش الإسلامية والعلو .
[7]  ) راجع تلبيس الجهمية 2/38 , والعلو للذهبي 128 , واجتماع الجيوش 231 .
[8]  ) رواه ابن أبي حاتم في أصل السنة واعتقاد الدين 66/أ –169 مخطوط الظاهرية بدمشق رقم ( 11 ) والمطبوع في مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية ببنارس في الهند سنة 1403 هـ , وأصل السنة 37-43 ط دار الفرقان , ورواه من طريقه اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة 1/176-182 وعن طريقه ابن قدامة في العلو 125-126 والذهبي في العلو 137-138 , وقال شيخ الإسلام ( هذا مشهور عن الإمام عبدالرحمن ابن أبي حاتم في معتقده ) انظر تلبيس الجهمية 2/41 , وانظر تهذيب السن لابن القيم 7/144 .
[9]  ) رواه الحاكم في معرفة علوم الحديث 84 ومن تاريخ نيسابور كما قال الصابوني في عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث 20 , ورواه الصابوني عنه في عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث 20-21 , والهروي في ذم الكلام 6/124/2 كم قاله الألباني في مختصر العلو 226 , ورواه ابن قدامة في العلو , وصححه شيخ الإسلام في الحموية 56 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/52 , وتنظر درء التعارض 6/264 .
[10]  ) رواه اللالكائي فيشرح أصول الاعتقاد 3/432-433 , وانظر الحموية 54 ومجموع الفتاوى 5/50 .
[11]  ) انظر الرد على الجهمية للإمام أحمد 105-106 .
[12]  ) درء التعارض 6/118-119 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/317 , وبيان تلبيس الجهمية .
[13]  ) درء التعارض 6/118-119 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/317 , وبيان تلبيس الجهمية .

[14]  ) هكذا في الأصول , ولعل الصواب : ( وخرج ) من اللازم لا من المتعدي .
[15]  ) درء التعارض 6-119-121 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/317-319 , والصواعق المرسلة 4/1241 , واجتماع الجيوش 282-283 من كتاب " المجرد " لابن فورك .
[16]  ) مجموع الفتاوى 3/37 , درء التعارض 6/253 , والصواعق المرسلة 4/1287 .
[17]  ) الزيادة مني للإيضاح .
[18]  ) الزيادة من الصواعق المرسلة 4/1289 , ولم أجدها في التمهيد المطبوع .
[19]  ) التمهيد لابن عبد البر 7/145 .
[20]  ) هكذا في الأصل ولم أجد مادة ( ضعن ) في اللغة , بالضاد المعجمة والعين المهملة ولعله ( ظاعن ) بالظاء المعجمة والعين المهملة , بمعنى ( السير ) أو ( ضاغن ) بالضاد والغين المعجمتين , بمعنى الميل راجع القاموس 1564 , 1566 .
[21]  ) انظر مجموع الفتاوى 5/267-320 .
[22]  ) العلو 107 , 195 , ومختصر العلو 146-147 , 287 .
[23]  ) النوينة 55 وشرحها توضيح المقاصد 1/386-389 , وشرحها للهراس 1/176-177 , وتوضيح الكافية الشافية
 للسعدي 58 .
[24]  ) الرسالة الأضحوية في أمر المعاد 44-51 تحقيق سليمان دنياط , دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة , مطبعة الاعتماد بمصر 1368هـ , 1949 الطبعة الأولى , والرسالة الأضحوية 97-103 تحقيق حسن عامي ط. الموسوعة الجامعية للدراساة – بيروت الطبعة الثانية 1407 هـ , 1987 , وانظر نص ابن سينا في درء التعارض 510-18 , والصواعق المرسلة 3/1097-1105 , ومختصر الصواعق 1/154-156 .
[25]  ) مجموع الفتاوى 3/39-40 , 4/60-61, ونقض المنطق 51 , والقصيدة النونية 55 , وتوضيح المقاصد 1/386/389 , وتوضيح الكافية 58-59 , وشرح الهراس للنونية 1/176-177 .
[26]  ) انظر الصواعق المرسلة 4/1241-1422 , 1279-1309 , 339 , وانظر الرد على الجهمية للإمام أحمد 138-139 , ومجموع الفتاوى 5/267-320 , والقصيدة النونية 54-55 , 56 , 57 , وتوضيح المقاصد 1/385-386 , وشرحها للهراس 1/173-176 . 
[27]  ) القصيدة النونية 56-57 , وشرحها توضيح المقاصد 1/393-396 , وشرح النونية للهراس 1/181-184 .
[28]  ) شرح الطحاوية 318-319 , 325 , روح المعاني 7/115 , وجلاء العينين 356-357 , 387-388 , وغاية الأماني 1/445 .

----------


## جمال البليدي

الرد من قال: الله في كل مكان.

قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله:(( فقلنا لهم أنكرتم أن يكون الله على العرش وقد قال تعالى(الرحمن على العرش استوى) طه وقال (خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش) يونس فقالوا هو تحت الأرض السابعة كما هو على العرش وفي السموات وفي الأرض وفي كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان ولا يكون في مكان دون مكان وتلوا آية من القرآن (وهو الله في السموات وفي الأرض) الأنعام فقلنا قد عرف المسلمون أماكن كثيرة ليس فيها من عظم الرب شيء فقالوا أي مكان فقلنا أجسامكم وأجوافكم وأجواف الخنازير والحشوش والأماكن القذرة ليس فيها من عظم الرب شيء وقد أخبرنا أنه في السماء فقال (أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض) الملك (أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا) الملك وقال (إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب) فاطر وقال (إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي) آل عمران وقال (بل رفعه الله إليه) النساء ، وقال (وله من في السموات والأرض ومن عنده) الأنبياء وقال (يخافون ربهم من فوقهم) النحل وقال (ذي المعارج) المعارج وقال (وهو القاهر فوق عباده) الأنعام وقال (وهو العلي العظيم) البقرة، فهذا خبر الله أخبرنا أنه في السماء ووجدنا كل شيء أسفل منه مذموما يقول الله جل ثناؤه (إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار) النساء (وقال الذين كفروا ربنا أرنا اللذين أضلانا من الجن والإنس نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا ليكونا من الأسفلين) فصلت ، وقلنا لهم أليس تعلمون أن إبليس كان مكانه والشياطين مكانهم فلم يكن الله ليجتمع هو وإبليس في مكان واحد وإنما معنى قول الله جل ثناؤه (وهو الله في السموات وفي الارض) يقول هو إله من في السموات وإله من في الأرض وهو على العرش وقد أحاط علمه بما دون العرش ولا يخلو من علم الله مكان ولا يكون علم الله في مكان دون مكان فذلك قوله (لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما) الطلاق.
ومن الإعتبار في ذلك: لو أن رجلا كان في يديه قدح من قوارير صاف وفيه شراب صاف كان بصر ابن آدم قد أحاط بالقدح من غير أن يكون ابن آدم القدح فالله وله المثل الأعلى قد أحاط بجميع خلقه من غير أن يكون في شيء من خلقه.
وخصلة أخرى: لو أن رجلا بنى دارا بجميع مرافقها ثم أغلق بابها وخرج منها كان ابن آدم لا يخفى عليه كم بيت في داره وكم سعة كل بيت من غير أن يكون صاحب الدار في جوف الدار فالله وله المثل الأعلى قد أحاط بجميع خلقه وعلم كيف هو وما هو من غير أن يكون في شيء مما خلق قالوا إن الله معنا وفينا فقلنا الله جل ثناؤه يقول (ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في السموات وما في الأرض) المجادلة ثم قال (ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم -يعنى الله بعلمه- ولا خمسة إلا هو -يعني الله بعلمه- سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا وهو معهم -يعني بعلمه فيهم- أينما كانوا ثم ينبئهم بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن الله بكل شيء عليم) المجادلة، يفتح الخبر بعلمه ويختم الخبر بعلمه ويقال للجهمي إن الله إذا كان معنا بعظمة نفسه فقل له هل يغفر الله لكم فيما بينه وبين خلقه فإن قال نعم فقد زعم أن الله بائن من خلقه دونه وإن قال لا كفر ، إذا أردت أن تعلم أن الجهمي كاذب على الله حين زعم أن الله في كل مكان ولا يكون في مكان دون مكان فقل أليس الله كان ولا شيء فيقول نعم فقل له حين خلق الشيء خلقه في نفسه أو خارجا من نفسه فإنه يصير إلى ثلاثة أقوال لا بد له من واحد منها:
1إن زعم أن الله خلق الخلق في نفسه كفر حين زعم أن الجن والإنس والشياطين في نفسه .
2 وإن قال خلقهم خارجا من نفسه ثم دخل فيهم كان هذا كفرا أيضا حين زعم أنه دخل في مكان وحش قذر رديء .
3وإن قال خلقهم خارجا من نفسه ثم لم يدخل فيهم رجع عن قوله أجمع وهو قول أهل السنة.
إذا أردت أن تعلم أن الجهمي لا يقر بعلم الله فقل له الله يقول (ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه) البقرة وقال (لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك أنزله بعلمه) النساء وقال (فإن لم يستجيبوا لكم فاعلموا أنما أنزل بعلم الله) هود قال (وما تخرج من ثمرات من أكمامها وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه) فصلت فيقال له تقر بعلم الله هذا الذي وقفك عليه بالأعلام والدلالات أم لا، فإن قال ليس له علم كفر، وإن قال لله علم محدث كفر حين زعم أن الله قد كان في وقت من الأوقات لا يعلم حتى أحدث له علما فعلم، فإن قال لله علم وليس مخلوقا ولا محدثا رجع عن قوله كله وقال بقول أهل السنة وهذا على وجوه:
قال الله جل ثناؤه لموسى (إنني معكما طه يقول في الدفع عنكما وقال (ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا) التوبة يقول في الدفع عنا وقال (كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين) البقرة يقول في النصر لهم على عدوهم وقال (فلا تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم وأنتم الأعلون والله معكم) محمد في النصر لكم على عدوكم وقال (ولا يستخفون من الله وهو معهم) النساء يقول بعلمه فيهم وقال (فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين) الشعراء يقول في العون على فرعون فلما ظهرت الحجة على الجهمي بما ادعى على الله أنه مع خلقه قال هو في كل شيء غير مماس لشيء ولا مباين منه فقلنا إذا كان غير مباين أليس هو مماس قال لا قلنا فكيف يكون في كل شيء غير مماس لشيء ولا مباين فلم يحسن الجواب فقال بلا كيف فيخدع جهال الناس بهذه الكلمة وموه عليهم فقلنا له أليس إذا كان يوم القيامة أليس إنما هو في الجنة والنار والعرش والهواء قال بلى فقلنا فأين يكون ربنا فقال يكون في كل شيء كما كان حين كان في الدنيا في كل شيء فقلنا فإن مذهبكم إن ما كان من الله على العرش فهو على العرش وما كان من الله في الجنة فهو في الجنة وما كان من الله في النار فهو في النار وما كان من الله في الهواء فهو في الهواء فعند ذلك تبين كذبهم على الله جل ثناؤه.)) كتاب الرد على الجهمية والزنادقة.

----------


## جمال البليدي

فصل

تعقيبات على بعض تفسيرات الإمامين النووي وابن حجر 
إنّ الذي دعاني إلى عقد هذا الفصل هو أنني رأيت كثيراً من أهل الكلام يتمسكون ببعض زلات كبار الحفاظ والعلماء خاصة الحافظ النووي وابن حجر رحمهما الله لأن هؤلاء قد وقعوا في بعض الأخطاء في تفسير آيات الصفات فتمسك بها الكثير من الجهمية واعتبروها حجة بالغة يوالون ويعادون عليها ,وكلما جئتهم بالنصوص الناقضة لكلامهم يأتوك بكلام النووي وابن حجر فمن أجل هذا وذاك ارتئيت أن أنقل تعقيبات أهل العلم لما وقع فيه الحافظين من أخطأء في المسألة كسرا لحاجز العصمة الذي أصبح عائق كبيرا يحول بين الجهمية وبين الرجوع إلى الحق ,وقبل أن أنقل تعقيبات أهل العلم لا بد من مسألة مهمة ألا وهي:
أن هناك فرقا بين إنسان جعل التأويل الباطل منهجا وطريقة يناضل ويجادل عليه، وبين عالم أخطا خطأ وزل زلة؛ فالأول جعل التأويل الفاسد عقيدة يسير عليها، ونبذ الكتاب والسنة وراء ظهره، ولم يرجع إلى فهم السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين كي يعينو على فهم النصوص، ولم يتحر الصواب في الوصول إلى الحق، إنما لجأ في تحرير المسائل إلى فهوم علماء الكلام والضلال؛ كالجعد بن درهم، والجهم بن صفوان، والمريسي، والرازي، وجهمي العصر الكوثري؛ فمثل هذا يلحق بأحد الطوائف المبتدعة أو المارقة، والثاني لا يرى التأويل الباطل ولا التحريف مطلقا، ويتوخى الحق، ويستعين على فهم الكتاب والسنة بعلوم السلف وفهومهم، ولكنه زل زلة، فأول آية أو حديثا؛ لشبهة قامت عنده: إما لضعف الحديث عنده، وإما لعدم فهمه للمسألة على وجهها، وإما لغير ذلك؛ ففي هذه الحالة خطؤه مغفور له، ولكن يجتنب خطؤه ويبين، ولا يتابع عليه؛ لأنه ليس كل من أخطأ يكون كافرا أو مبتدعا؛ فقد عفا الله لهذه الأمة عن الخطأ والنسيان.
قال الذهبي في ((سير أعلام النبلاء)) في ترجمة ابن خزيمة (14/ 376): ((ولو أن كل من أخطأ في اجتهاده مع صحة إيمانه وتوخيه لإتباع الحق أهدرناه وبدعناه؛ لقل من يسلم من الأئمة معنا)).
وهذا ظاهر، وكلام علماء السلف يدل على ذلك.
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية(((( إذا رأيت المقالة المخطئة قد صدرت من إمام قديم، فاغتفرت لعدم بلوغ الحجة له، فلا يغتفر لمن بلغته الحجة ما اغتفر للأول، فلهذا يبدع من بلغته أحاديث عذاب القبر ونحوها إذا أنكر ذلك ، ولا تبدع عائشة ونحوها ممن لم يعرف بأن الموتى يسمعون في قبورهم ، فهذا أصل عظيم، فتدبره فغنه نافع )) .
وقال بعد أن ذكر الفرقة الناجية واعتقادها، والدليل على نجاتها :
(( وليس كل من خالف في شيء من هذا الاعتقاد يجب أن يكون هالكاً، فإن المنازع قد يكون مجتهداً مخطئاً يغفر الله خطأه ،وقد لا يكون بلغه في ذلك من العلم ما تقوم به عليه الحجة )) .
وأوضح أنه ربما يكون العالم من المتأولين ومن أهل الاجتهاد، ومن ذوي فضل وصلاح ن وحرص على إتباع الشريعة ، واقتفاء آثار الرسول ، ولكنه أخطأ في فهم النصوص، وغلط في اجتهاده ،ن ووهم فيما ذهب إليه من تأويل ، وبين أن هذا الصنف مأجور ومعذور، ولكن لا يجوز إتباعه في غلطه، فقال :
(( فمن ندب إلى شيء يتقرب به إلى الله، أو أوجبه بقوله أو بفعله من غير أن يشرعه، فقد شرع من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله ، ومن اتبعه في ذلك فقد اتخذه شريكاً لله ، شرع ما لم يأذن به الله، نعم، قد يكون متأولاً في هذا الشرع ن فيغفر له لأجل تأويله،إذا كان مجتهداً الاجتهاد الذي يعفي معه عن المخطئ ، ويثاب أيضاً على اجتهاده ، لكن لا يجوز إتباعه في ذلك ، كما لا يجوز إتباع سائر من قال أو عمل قولاً أو عملاً قد علم الصواب في خلافه، وإن كان القائل أو الفاعل مأجوراً أو معذوراً)).
ومع هذا فلا يتساوى من وقع في شيء من هذا لسبب من الأسباب،فقد يُغظُ على بعض دون بعض ، وهذا ما استخرجه شيخ الإسلام باستقراء النصوص الشرعية، والأحوال السلفية، وخلص إلى القول:
(( فإذا رأيت إماماً قد غلظ على قائل مقالته أو كفرهن فلا يعتبر هذا حكماً عاماً في كل من قالها، إلا إذا حصل فيه الشرط الذي يستحق به التغليظ عليه ، والتكفير له )) .


فمن سوّى بين الأول والثاني؛ فقد جار في حكمه، ولم يعدل في قوله؛ فكيف يسوى بين رجلين: أحدهما: تحرى الحق والصواب، واجتهد في ذلك، مع حسن قصده، ولم يصبه؛ لشبهة قامت عنده. والآخر: نظر في كلام المتكلمين واتبعه، وأخذ يجادل عن الباطل، ونبذ نصوص الكتاب والسنة وراء ظهره؛ فالمعروف عنده الرد على علماء السلف وتسفيههم والطعن فيهم، وبيّن له الحق والصواب ولم يرجع، وأنكر أمورا معلومة من الدين بالضرورة، وكثر عثاره، وطال شقاقه وعناده، وكثر تحريفه للنصوص وجداله، ويسب علماء السلف وخيار هذه الأمة، ويسمي التوحيد شركا والشرك توحيدا؟!
فمن سوى بين من كانت هذه حاله وبين الأول؛ فقد أبعد النجعة، وقفا ما لا علم له به، وخالف الكتاب والسنة، وما عليه سلف الأمة وأئمتها.

----------


## جمال البليدي

تعقيبات على الإمام النووي رحمه الله(أ):
قال الإمام النووي فى شرح قول النَّبي صلى الله عليه و سلم للجارية : (( أين الله ؟)) . فقالت : في السماء . قال : (( من أنا ؟)). قالت : أنت رسول الله . قال : (( أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة (1) )) قال ما نصه ( 5 / 24-25 ) :
(( هذا الحديث من أحاديث الصفات ، و فيها مذهبات تقدم ذكرهما مرات فى كتاب الإيمان :
أحدهما: الإيمان به من غير خوض فى معناه : مع اعقاد أن الله - تعالى - ليس كمثله شىء ، و تنزيهه عن سمات المخلوقات . هل هي موحدة تقر بأن الخالق المدبر الفعال هو الله و حده ، و هو الذي إذا دعاهُ الداعي استقبل السماء ، كما إذا صلى المصلي استقبل الكعبة و ليس ذلك لأنه منحصر فى السماء كما أنه ليس منحصراً فى جهة الكعبة : بل ذلك لأنَّ السَّماي قبلة الدَّاعين ، كما أنَّ الكعبة قبلة المصلِّين ، أو هيَ من عبدة الأوثان العابدين للأوثان التي بيم أيديهم ؟ فلمَّا قالت : في السماء ، أنَّها موحَّّدة , و ليست عابدة للأوثان (2) .
قال القاضي عياض : لا خلاف بين المسلمين قاطبة فقيههم و محدِّثهم و متكلِّمهم و نظَّارهم و مقلِّدهم أن الظَّواهر الواردة بذكر الله فى السماء , كقوله تعالى : (( أأمنتم من في السماء أني يخسف بكم الأرض )) ( 3) و نحوه ،  ليست على ظاهرها , لا متأوَّولة عند جميعهم  , فمن قال بإثبات جهة فوق من غير  تحديد  ولا تكييف من المحدِّثين و الفقهاء و المتكلِّمين و أصحاب التنزيه بنفي الحج و استحالة الجهة فى حقه سبحانه و تعالى ، تأولها تأويلات بحسب مقتضاها  و ذكر نحو ما سبق .
قال : و يا ليت شعري ! ما الذي جمع أهل السنة و الحق كلهم على وجوب الامساك عن الفكر فى الذات  كما أمروا ، و سكتوا لحيرة العقلو و اتفقوا على تحريم التكييف و التشكيل  ؟، و أن ذلك من وقوفهم و إمساكهم غير شاك في الوجود و الموجود ، و غير قادح فى التوحيد , بل هو حقيقته ثم تسامح بعضهم بإثبات الجهة حاشياً من مثل هذا التسامح  
 و هل بين التكييف و إثبات الجهات فرق ؟ لكن إطلاق ما أطلقه الشرع  من أنه ( القاهر فوق عباده ) (4) و أنه استوى على العرش، مع التمسك بالآية الجامعة للتَّنزيه الكُلي الذي لا يصح فى المعقول غيره و هو قوله تعالى : (( ليس كمثله شيء )) عصمة لمن وفقه الله - تعالى - و هذا كلام القاضي - رحمه الله تعالى - )) .

التعقيب:
 تصرف النووي - رحمه الله - فى كلام القاضي عياض ، و  هذا نص كلام القاضي عياض بحروفه : 
(( و المسألة بالجملية ، و إن كان تساهل في الكلام فيه بعض الأشياخ المقتدى بهم من الطائفتين ، فيه من معوصات مسائل التوحيد ، ويا ليت شعري ما الذي جمع أراء كافة أهل السنة و الحق على تصويب القول بوجوب الوقوف عن. لتفكر فى الذات كما أمروا ، و سكتوا لحيرة العقول و هناك , و سلموا , و أطبقوا على تحريم التكييف و التخييل و التشكيل , و أن ذلك من وقوفهم و حيرتهم غر شك فى الوجود أو جهل بالموجود , و غير قادح فى التوحيد , بل هو حقيقة عندهم ,ثم  تسانح بعضهم فى فصل منه بالكلام في إثبات جهة تخصه أو يشار إليه بحيز يحاذيه ، و هل بين التكييف من فرق , أو بين التحديد فى الذات و الجهات من بون ، لكن إطلاق ما أطلقه الشرع من أنه (( القاهر فوق عباده )) و أنه استوى على عرشه ، مع التمسك بالآية الجامعة للتنزيه الكلي الذي لا يصح فى معقول سواه (( لأيس كمثله شىء و هو السميع البصير )) عصمة لمن وفقه الله - تعالى - و هداه )) (5)
و قد و قع فى كلام النووي ما يستحق أن يقف عنده ، و أن يُنبه إله الطلبة ،فهذه مسألة من المسائل المهمة التي ينبغي أن تكون واضحة  وضوح الشمس من غير أدنى لبس أو عموض ، و الكلام المذكور آنفا لا يفي بشىء من ذكل ، بل عليه مؤاخذات ، و لما كان هذا الشرح سار فى الاقطار ، فى سائر الاعصار , لا بد من الوقوف على ما في هذا الكلا لمناصرة الحق ، و الوقوف على العقيدة  السلفية فنقول  :
أولاً : قول النووي (( من غير خوض فى معناه )) ليس مذهب السلف و إنما السلف يعلمون المعنى و يمسكون عن الخوض فى الكيفية ، و ما رآه النووي من أن مذهب السلف هو تفويض المعني ليس بصحيح كما بيناه فى الباب الأول .
ثانياً : قوله نقلاً عن القاضي عياض : (( إن الظواهر الواردة بذكر الله - تعالى - فى السماء .... ليست على ظاهرها بل متأولة عند جميعهم ، فمن قال بإثبات جهة فوق من غير تحيد ولا تكييف من المحدثين و الفقهاء و المتكلمين تأول (( فى السماء )) أي : على السماء )) فما ينبغي أن يذكر هنا :
الفرق الكبير بين تفسير السلف الذي هو عين مقتضى اللفظ و تأويل  الخلف المخالف لمقتضى اللفظ ، فالتفصير المذكور ، أعني (( على السماء )) هو التفسير السلفي للآية ، و ليس فيه إخراج للفظ عن ظاهره , و هو المراد من قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم  (( ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء )) (6) فكما هو مقرر في الأذهان ، و مشاهد في العيان أن الناس على الأرض ، و هو المراد من قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : (( ارحمو من في الأرض )) فكذلك المراد من قوله (( يرحمكم من في السماء )) فتأمل ولا تكن من الغافلين .
ثالثاً : تفرقة النووي بين قبلة الداعي و قبلة المصلي مما لا دليل عليه ، فلا قبلة للمسلم إلا واحدة و حمله جواب الجارية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و قولها : (( في السماء )) على قبلة الداعين بعيد ، يعوزه الدليل(وقد تقدم الرد على هذا التفريق) .
رابعاً : عقيدة السلفة القائمة على الكتاب و السنة : أن الله - عز و جل -  مستو  على عرشه ، بائن من خلقه ، أخبر الله - عز و جل - بذلك فى مواضع كثيرة من القرآن الكريم , منها : 
قوله تعالى : (( ثم استوى على العرش الرحمن فاسأل به خبيراً )) (7) .  فان هذه الآية تدل دلالة واصحة أن الله وصف نفسه بالاستواء ، خبير بما وصف به نفسه ، لا تخفى عليه الصفة اللائقة من غيرها ، و يفهم منه أن الذي ينفي عنه صفة الاستواء ليس بخبير ، نعم ، و اله  هو ليس بخبير (8) .
و الادلة النقلية العقلية على هذه المسألة كثيرة و شهيرة ، و نقول السلف حافلةبها ، و هذه الأدلة و النقول مسطرة في كتب التوحيد (9) ، و أخص منها :
ما كتب مفرداً في هذا الباب(10) ، من مثل كتاب الامام الذهبي (( العلو للعلي الغفار )) وكتاب ابن قدامة المقدسي (( إثبات صفة العلو )) و كتاب ابن القيم (( اجتماع الجيوش الاسلامية )) فإنه ألفه للرد على من أول الاستواء بمعني يخالف ما عليه سلف الأمة ، من مثل المعتزل و الجهمية ، و من سار على منهجهم فى التأويل 
خامساً : و من بين الأمور التي وقعت في كلام الإمام النووي السابق و تحتاج إلى توضيح نسبة الجهة و المكان لله - عز و جل- ولإزالة الغموض في هذه المسألة ، أحب أن أبين ما يلي :
أن لفظ الجهو فيه إجمال و تفصيل ، فنحن نوافق على نفيه عن الله - تبارك و تعالى - و من  وجه آخر ، ذلك أنه قد يراد بنفي الجهة أن الله  - سبحانه و تعالى - منزه عن أن يكون في شيء من مخلوقاته ، و إن كان المقصود بنفي الجهة العدمية التي هي عبد عن أن اله - سبحانه و تعالى - فوق خلقه فهذا الامر مرفوض تماماً لأنه لا يجوز أن يقال أن - سبحان  و تعالى - ليس فى جهة قصد نفي علوه و فوقيته على خلقه ، و بناء على ما تقدم فإن الجهة قسمنا :
الأول : جهة يجب أن ينز الله - تبارك و تعالى - عنها و هي هذا العالم 
الوجودي فأن الله - تبارك و تعالى - ليس حالاً في شىء من مخلوقاته ، و على هذا مضى سلف الأمة 
الثاني : جهة ثانية و هي عدم محض ، و هي ما فوق العالم ، فإثبات جهة لله  تبارك و تعالى بمعنى أنه فوق العالم مستو على عرشه بائن من خلقه فهذا واجب شرعاً ، مع مراعاة عدم التشبيه و التكييف ، لأن هذه الجهة ثابتة لله تبارك و تعالى بما تواتر من نصوص القرآن الكريم و السنة المطهرة و إجماع سلف الأمة ، بل جميع الاديات السمواي و الكتب المنزل ، فمن قال أن الله تبارك و تعالى فوق العالم لم يقل بجهة وجودية بل بجهة عدمية أثبتها الشرع , و أثبتتها الفطرة , و أثبتها العقل كذلك .
يقول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية موضحاً هذا المعنى :
(( فإذا كان سبحان  فوق الموجودات كلها ، و هو غني لم يكن عنده جهة وجودية يكون فيها فضلاً عن أن يحتاج إليها ، و إن أريد بالجهة ما فوق العالم ليس بشىء ولا هو أمر وجودي ، و هؤلاء أخذوا لفظ الجهة بالاشتراك  ، و توهموا و أوهموا إذا كان فى جهة  كان في شىء غيره ، كما يكون  الأنسان في بيته ، ثم رتبوا على ذلم أن يكون الله محتاجاً إل غيره والله  تعالى غني عن كل ما سواه )) (11) 
وجملة القوة في الجهة إن أريد بها أمر  وجودي فهذا ينبغي نفيه لأن الله تبارك و تعالى لا يحصره ولا يحيط به شيء من خلقه ، فهو سبحانه و تعالى فوق عرشه بائن من خلقه و هو معهم بعلمه ، و إن أريد بالجهة أمر عدمي و هو ما فوق العالم فهذا ينبغي اثباته لأنهي ليس هنالك فوق العالم إلا الله  و حده .



-----------------
(أ) التعقيب على النووي نقلته عن كتاب ((الردود والتعقيبات على ما وقع للإمام النووي في شرح صحيح مسلم من التأويل في الصفات وغيرها من المسائل المهمات ))  للشيخ مشهور حسن آل سلمان .

(1) خرجته و بينت طرقه فى تعليقي على رسالة ابن رشد (( الرد على من ذهب إلى تصحيح علم الغيب من جهة الخط ))  ( 23 - 30 ))
(2) هذا معنى كلام المازري فى (( المعلم )) ( 1/ 275- 276)
(3) الملك : 16
(4) الأنعام 18 ، 61
(5) (( إكمال العلم )) ( ق 206 /ب).
(6) الحديث صحيح راجع (( السلسلة الصحيحة )) رقم ( 920)
(7) الفرقان : (59) 
(8) (( منهج  و دراسات لآيات الصفات )) (26).
(9) من مثل : (( إبطال التأويلات )) ( 1/232) لأبي يعلي الفراء ، و (( التوحيد )) (101) لبن خزيمة و (( الرد على الجهمية )) (18 )  لعثمان بن سعيد الدرامي ، و (( شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة )) ( 3 / 387و ما بعدها ) للالكائي و (( الابانة )) (36) لأبي الحسن الأشعري ، و (( مختصر الصواعق المرسلة )) (2/126 ) لابن القيم , و (( درء تعارض العقل و النقل ))  ( 6 / 258 )  لابن تيمية و كتبه حافلة في بيان هذه المسألة و (( التمهيد )) ( 7 /128) لابن عبد البر القرطبي و (( عقيدة عبد الغني المقدسي )) (40) و (( شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ))
325) ، و غيره كثير 
(10) و قد صنف فيها كثير من المحدثين مثل : أسامة القصاص - رحمه الله تعالى - و عبد الله السبت ، و الأخ سليم الهلالي و عوض منصور 
(11) انظر (( نقض تأسيس الجهمية )) ( 1/ 520 ) و (( التدمرية ))  ( ص 45 ) ،و (( مختصر العلو )) ( 286 - 287 )
، و (( منهاج الأدلة )) ( 178 ) , و (( البيهقي و موقفه من الألهيات )) ( 353 ) و (( ابن جرير و دفاعه عن عقيدة السلف )) ( 475 - 476 )

----------


## جمال البليدي

تعقيبات على الحافظ ابن حجر:
1 - قال الحافظ في المقدمة ص 136 : 
قـــوله " استوى على العرش " هو من المتشابه الذي يفوض علمه إلى الله تعالى ، ووقع تفسيره في الأصل .اهـ

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : قولــه : " هو من المتشابه ... الخ " إن أراد ما يشتبه معناه على بعض الناس فهذا حق ؛ فإن نصوص الصفات ومنها الاستواء قد خفي معناها على كثير من الناس ، فوقعوا في الاضطراب فيها وعلِم العلماء من السلف وأتباعهم معانيها المرادة منها، فأثبتوها، وفوضوا علم حقائقها وكيفياتها إلى الله تعالى؛ كما قال الإمام مالك وشيخه ربيعة لما سـئل عن الاستواء: " الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول، والإيمان به واجب" وهذه قاعدة يجب اتباعها في جميع صفات الله تعالى ، وقد فسر السلف الاستواء: بالعلو والارتفاع والاستقرار.
وإن أراد بالمتشابه: (ما لا يفهم معناه أحد، فيجب تفويض علم معناه إلى الله تعالى) فهذا قول أهل التفويض من النفاة المعطلة ، وهو باطل؛ لأنه يقتضي أن الله سبحانه خاطب عباده بما لا يفهمه أحد ، وهذا خلاف ما وصف الله به كتابه من البيان والهدى والشفاء.
وهذا الاحتمال الثاني هو الذي يقتضيه سياق الحافظ عفا الله عنه.

2-قال الحافظ ابن حجر 1/508: "وفيه الرد على من زعم أنه على العرش بذاته "
[أي:حديث : إن ربه بينه وبين القبلة]

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : وقوله: "وفيه الرد على من زعم أنه على العرش بذاته...الخ": هذا صريح في أن الحافظ ـ عفا الله عنه ـ ينفي حقيقة استواء الله على عرشه ؛ وهو علوه وارتفاعه بذاته فوق عرشه العظيم. 
وهذا مذهب المعطلة من الجهمية والمعتزلة، بل ومذهب كل من ينفي علو الله على خلقه؛ ومنهم الماتريدية ومتأخرو الأشاعرة ؛ وهو مذهب باطل مناقض لدلالة الكتاب والسنة والعقل والفطرة. 
ومذهب سلف الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة الدين وجميع أهل السنة والجماعة: أن الله عز وجل فوق سماواته على عرشه بائن من خلقه؛ أي ليس حالاً في مخلوقاته، ولا ينافي ذلك أنه مع عباده أينما كانوا، وأنه تعالى يقرب مما شاء متى شاء كيف شاء. وكذلك لا ينافي علوه واستواؤه على عرشه ما جاء في هذا الحديث من أنه سبحانه قِِبل وجه المصلي، أو بينه وبين القبلة؛ فالقول فيه كالقول في القرب والمعية؛ كل ذلك لا ينافي علوه ولا يوجب حلوله تعالى في شيء من المخلوقات؛ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله -: 
"ولا يحسب الحاسب أن شيئا من ذلك يناقض بعضه بعضا ألبتة; مثل أن يقول القائل: ما في الكتاب والسنة من أن الله فوق العرش يخالفه الظاهر من قوله: { وهو معكم أين ما كنتم }، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: { إذ قام أحدكم إلى الصلاة فإن الله قبل وجهه }، ونحو ذلك؛ فإن هذا غلط؛ وذلك أن الله معنا حقيقة وهو فوق العرش حقيقة كما جمع الله بينهما في قوله سبحانه وتعالى: { هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم أين ما كنتم والله بماتعملون بصير }؛ فأخبر أنه فوق العرش يعلم كل شيء وهو معنا أينما كنا كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الأوعال: { والله فوق العرش وهو يعلم ما أنتم عليه }؛ وذلك أن كلمة (مع) في اللغة إذا أطلقت فليس ظاهرها في اللغة إلا المقارنة المطلقة من غير وجوب مماسة أو محاذاة عن يمين أو شمال، فإذا قيدت بمعنى من المعاني دلت على المقارنة في ذلك المعنى؛ فإنه يقال: ما زلنا نسير والقمر معنا أو والنجم معنا، ويقال: هذا المتاع معي لمجامعته لك; وإن كان فوق رأسك. فالله مع خلقه حقيقة وهو فوق عرشه حقيقة.... وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
{ إذا قام أحدكم إلى الصلاة فإن الله قبل وجهه فلا يبصق قبل وجهه } الحديث. حق على ظاهره وهو سبحانه فوق العرش وهو قبل وجه المصلي، بل هذا الوصف يثبت للمخلوقات؛ فإن الإنسان لو أنه يناجي السماء أو يناجي الشمس والقمر لكانت السماءوالشمس والقمر فوقه وكانت أيضا قبل وجهه. وقد ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المثل بذلك - ولله المثل الأعلى - ولكن المقصود بالتمثيل بيان جواز هذا وإمكانه، لا تشبيه الخالق بالمخلوق؛ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: { ما منكم من أحد إلا سيرى ربه مخليا به} فقال له أبو رزين العقيلي: كيف يا رسول الله وهو واحد ونحن جميع ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : {سأنبئك بمثل ذلك في آلاء الله؛ هذا القمر: كلكم يراه مخليا به وهو آية من آيات الله ; فالله أكبر } أو كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم". [مجموع الفتاوى 5 / 102 – 107 باختصار]. 

3-قال الحافظ 6 / 291 على حديث رقم ( 3194) قوله: ( فهو عنده فوق العرش ) ، قيل: معناه دون العرش، وهو كقوله تعالى: " بعوضة فما فوقها " والحامل على هذا التأويل استبعاد أن يكون شيء من المخلوقات فوق العرش، ولا محذور في إجراء ذلك على ظاهره؛ لأن العرش خلق من خلق الله. ويحتمل أن يكون المراد بقوله: " فهو عنده " أي ذكره أو علمه، فلا تكون العندية مكانية، بل هي إشارة إلى كمال كونه مخفيًا عن الخلق مرفوعًا عن حيز إدراكهم ".

التعقيب:
قال الشيخ البراك : ما نقله الحافظ في شرح هذا الحديث تخبط الحامل عليه نفي علو الله بذاته على خلقه واستوائه على عرشه؛ فإن من ذهب إلى ذلك من الأشاعرة وغيرهم ينفون عن الله عز وجل عندية المكان، فليس بعض المخلوقات عنده دون بعض لأنه تعالى بزعمهم في كل مكان فلا اختصاص لشيء بالقرب منه، فلذا يتأولون كل ما ورد مما يدل ظاهره على خلاف ذلك؛ كقوله تعالى: "إن الذين عند ربك"، وكقوله في هذا الحديث: " فهو عنده فوق العرش"، فجرهم الأصل الفاسد إلى مثل هذه التأويلات المستهجنة التي ذكرها الحافظ وتعقب بعضها، وأهل السنة المثبتون للعلو والاستواء يجرون هذا الحديث وأمثاله على ظاهره، وليس عندهم بمشكل، فهذا الكتاب عنده فوق العرش، والله فوق العرش كما أخبر به سبحانه عن نفسه، وأخبر به أعلم الخلق به .))).
قال ابن خزيمة ‏‎:‎((فالخبر دال على ربنا جلا وعلا فوق عرشه الذي كتابه-أن ‏رحمته غلبت غضبه-عنده) كتاب التوحيد ص105‏
وقال صديق حسن خان رحمه الله ‏‎:‎‏ وهذا يدل على العندية والعلو ‏والفوقية.ونحن نؤمن به,بلا كيف ولا تمثيل,ولا ننكره,ولا نؤوله كأهل ‏الكلام.وهذا هو سبيل السلف في مسائل الصفات.‏
والحديث ‏‎:‎‏ دليل على سبق لرحمة وغلبتها على الغضب والسخط.وهذا هو ‏اللائق بشأن أرحم الراحمين.ولولا ذلك لكنا جميعا خاسرين هالكين.نعوذ بالله من ‏غضب الله ونتوب إليه من سخطه ونرجوا رحمته وكرمه وفضله ولطفه.وما ‏أحقه بذلك)السراج الوهاج(11/22-23).‏
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ‏‎:‎
واذكر حديثا في الصحيح تضمنت***كلماته تكذيب ذي البهتان ‏
لما قضى الله الخليقة ربنا***كتبت يداه كتاب ذي إحسان
وكتابه هو عنده وضع***على العرش المجيد الثابت الأركان
إني أنا الرحمان تسبق***رحمتي غضبي وذاك لرأفتي وحنان
4-قال الحافظ 7 / 124 على حديث رقم ( 3803) قال : " وليس العرش بموضع استقرار الله.. ".
التعقيب:
قال الشيخ البراك: لا وجه لهذا النفي؛ فإن الله عز وجل مستو على عرشه كما أخبر سبحانه في سبعة مواضع من كتابه أنه استوى على العرش. ومن عبارات السلف في تفسير ( استوى ): استقر. ولكن نفي أن يكون العرش موضع استقرار الله مبني على نفي حقيقة الاستواء، وهو مذهب الجهمية والمعتزلة ومن تبعهم من الأشاعرة؛ فعندهم أن الله في كل مكان، أو يقال: إنه لا خارج العالم ولا داخله، ثم الواجب عندهم في نصوص الاستواء إما التفويض وإما التأويل؛ مثل أن يقال في معنى ( استوى ): استولى. وهذا هو الغالب عليهم، فيجمعون بين التعطيل والتحريف. وكل هذا بلا حجة من عقل ولا سمع.
ومذهب أهل السنة إثبات الاستواء بمعناه المعلوم في اللغة مع نفي التمثيل، ونفي العلم بالكيفية، كما قال الإمام مالك: "الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول".
ومعلوم أن استواء الله عز وجل على عرشه لا يستلزم حاجته سبحانه إليه؛ لأنه الغني عن كل ما سواه، وهو سبحانه الممسك للعرش وما دون العرش .
5-قال الحافظ 7 / 156 على حديث رقم ( 3803) قال: " ومع ذلك فمعتقد سلف الأئمة وعلماء السنة من الخلف أن الله منزه عن الحركة والتحول والحلول ليس كمثله شيء ... " .
التعقيب:
قال الشيخ البراك: قوله: " أن الله منزه عن الحركة والتحول .... ": لفظ الحركة والتحول مما لم يرد في كتاب ولا سنة، فلا يجوز الجزم بنفيه، ونسبة نفيه إلى السلف والأئمة من أهل السنة والجماعة لا تصح. بل منهم من يجوز ذلك ويثبت معناه ويمسك عن إطلاق لفظه، ومنهم من يثبت لفظ الحركة، ولا منافاة بين القولين؛ فإن أهل السنة متفقون على إثبات ما هو من جنس الحركة كالمجيء، والنزول، والدنو، والصعود، مما جاء في الكتاب والسنة . والأولى: الوقوف مع ألفاظ النصوص.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -: " وكذلك لفظ الحركة: أثبته طوائف من أهل السنة ... وقال: والمنصوص عن الإمام أحمد إنكار نفي ذلك ، ولم يثبت عنه إثبات لفظ الحركة، وإن أثبت أنواعًا قد يدرجها المثبت في جنس الحركة" الاستقامة: 1 / 71 – 72 .
ثم ذكر قول الفضيل بن عياض: " إذا قال لك الجهمي: أنا أكفر برب يزول عن مكانه. فقل : أنا أومن برب يفعل ما يشاء " الاستقامة: 1 / 77 .
ونفي الحركة يتفق مع مذهب نفاة الأفعال الاختيارية من الأشاعرة وغيرهم، وهو الذي يقتضيه كلام الحافظ رحمه الله، وأما لفظ التحول فالقول فيه يشبه القول في لفظ الحركة. ))
وقد تقدم الكلام عن شبهة الحركة والإنتقال في الرد على الإعتراض الثامن. 

6-قال الحافظ 7 / 412 على حديث رقم ( 4121) قال: "لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله من فوق سبع أرقعة" وأرقعة بالقاف جمع رقيع، وهو من أسماء السماء، قيل: سميت بذلك لأنها رقعت بالنجوم، وهذا كله يدفع ما وقع عن الكرماني ( بحكم الملك ) بفتح اللام وفسّره بجبريل ؛ لأنه الذي ينزل بالأحكام.
قال السهيلي: قوله: "من فوق سبع سماوات" معناه أن الحكم نزل من فوق ، قال: ومثله قول زينب بنت جحش: "زوجني الله من نبيه من فوق سبع سماوات" أي نزل تزويجها من فوق، قال: ولا يستحيل وصفه تعالى بالفوق على المعنى الذي يليق بجلاله، لا على المعنى الذي يسبق إلى الوهم من التحديد الذي يفضي إلى التشبيه ... ".

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: قول السهيلي: "ولا يستحيل وصفه تعالى بالفوق ..... ": هذا يتضمن أن الفوقية منها ما يستحيل على الرب سبحانه فيجب نفيه، ومنها ما لا يستحيل عليه فلا مانع من إثباته، وعليه يحمل ما جاء من وصف الله تعالى بالفوقية. وهذا التفصيل مبني على نفي علو الله تعالى بذاته على خلقه واستوائه على عرشه؛ فالفوقية ثلاثة أنواع: فوقية الذات، وفوقية القدر، وفوقية القهر؛ فنفاة العلو من الجهمية ومن تبعهم يثبتون فوقية القدر والقهر دون فوقية الذات، وأهل السنة والجماعة يثبتون له سبحانه الفوقية بكل معانيها؛ كما قال تعالى: "وهو القاهر فوق عباده"، كما يقولون مثل ذلك في العلو؛ فعندهم أن الله سبحانه فوق سماواته على عرشه. 

7-قال الحافظ (10 / 488) على حديث رقم 6070 
"ويدنو المؤمن من ربه أي يقرب منه قرب كرامة، وعلو منزلة".

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: يريد بقوله: "قرب كرامة وعلو منزلة" أن دنو المؤمن من ربه المذكور في الحديث دنو معنوي ، لا أنه دنو بقرب المكان، بحيث يكون في مكان هو فيه أقرب إلى ربه. والأصل في القرب والدنو قرب المكان، وهذا هو المعنى المتبادر من لفظ الحديث وسياقه.
وقد دلت نصوص الكتاب والسنة على أن الله سبحانه بذاته في العلو فوق كل شيء، وأنه سبحانه يقرب من بعض خلقه إذا شاء، كيف شاء، ويدني ويقرب من عباده من شاء، وأن من الملائكة ملائكة مقربين، فهم عنده.
وأهل السنة والجماعة يؤمنون بهذا كله لا يتأولون شيئا منه على خلاف ظاهره. وأما نفاة العلو القائلون بالحلول من الجهمية ومن وافقهم - ومنهم الأشاعرة - فعندهم أنه تعالى لا يقرب من شيء، ولا يقرب منه شيء، وأن نسبة جميع المخلوقات إليه نسبة واحدة. لذلك يلجأون إلى تأويل النصوص المخالفة لأصولهم، ومن ذلك دنو المؤمن من ربه أو إدناؤه له؛ فيؤولونه بقرب المكانة والمنزلة. وهذا هو الذي ذكره الحافظ، ومشى عليه في هذا الحديث ونحوه. 

8-قال الحافظ: "وقال الكرماني: ...النزول محال على الله؛ لأن حقيقة الحركة من جهة العلو إلى السفل، وقد دلت البراهين القاطعة على تنزيهه عن ذلك، فليتـأول ذلك بأن المراد نزول ملك الرحمة ونحوه، أو يفوض مع اعتقاد التنزيه....".
على حديث رقم 6321 

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : "وقال الكرماني : ... النزول محال على الله....": هذا قول منكر، وردٌّ لخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو أعلم الخلق بربه، وقد تواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر بنزوله سبحانه إلى السماء الدنيا كل ليلة؛ فقد نقل ذلك الجم الغفير من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتلقى ذلك أهل السنة والجماعة بالقبول فأثبتوا أنه سبحانه ينزل حقيقة كيف شاء، كما قالوا: إنه استوى على العرش وإنه يجيء يوم القيامة كما أخبر عن نفسه سبحانه وتعالى، فقول أهل السنة في النزول كقولهم في سائر أفعاله وصفاته سبحانه؛ وهو إثباتها مع نفي التمثيل ونفي العلم بالكيفية. 
وقول الكرماني: (النزول محال على الله) هو مذهب المعطلة من الجهمية ومن تبعهم من المعتزلة والأشاعرة، ومن مذهبهم نفي علوه سبحانه بذاته واستوائه على عرشه، ونفي قيام الأفعال الاختيارية به. 
ومن لا يثبت العلو يمتنع عليه أن يثبت النزول، والحامل لهم على هذا الباطل هو توهم التشبيه وقياس الخالق على المخلوق. وهو سبحانه وتعالى لا يقاس بخلقه، وما يثبت له من الصفات هو على ما يليق به لا يماثل صفات المخلوقين؛ فنزوله ليس كنزول المخلوق، كما أن علمه وسمعه وبصره ليس كعلم المخلوق وسمعه وبصره. وتأويل النفاة لنزوله سبحانه بنزول ملك، أو نزول الرحمة هو من تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه؛ فهل يجوز أن يقول الملك: "من يدعوني فاستجيب له، من يسألني فأعطيه"، فلفظ الحديث نص بأن الذي ينزل هو الله نفسه، وهو الذي يقول ذلك، فالذين تأولوا النزول بنزول ملك قد جمعوا بين التحريف والتعطيل فضلوا عن سواء السبيل. 

9-قال الحافظ : "ولو قال من ينسب إلى التجسيم من اليهود: لا إله إلا الذي في السماء لم يكن مؤمنا كذلك، إلا إن كان عاميًا لا يفقه معنى التجسيم فيكتفى منه بذلك، كما في قصة الجارية التي سألها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنت مؤمنة؟" قالت: نعم، قال: "فأين الله؟" قالت: في السماء، فقال: "أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة" ، وهو حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم.... ".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7377 ، كتاب التوحيد، باب 2.

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : معناه أن اليهود يقرون بأن الله في السماء - يعني في العلو- وهذا عند المعطلة نفاة العلو تجسيم؛ أي أن الله لو كان في السماء لزم أن يكون جسمًا، ومن مذهبهم أن الله تعالى ليس بجسم، فوجب نفي ما يستلزم الجسمية، ومن ذلك العلو على المخلوقات؛ فلذلك نسبوا اليهود إلى التجسيم والتشبيه. ونسبوا كذلك إلى التجسيم أهل السنة المثبتين للعلو وسائر الصفات، لذلك هم يشَبِّهون أهل السنة باليهود.
وإثبات اليهود للعلو هو من الحق الذي جاءهم به موسى عليه السلام، كما جاءت به سائر الرسل، وجاء به خاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتنوعت أدلته في الكتاب والسنة، ودلت عليه الفطر والعقول السليمة. وكفر اليهود لا يقدح فيما يقرون به من الحق، وأما إطلاق لفظ الجسم على الله تعالى نفيًا أو إثباتًا فقد تقدم قريبًا القول فيه، وبينَّا هناك مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في ذلك. 
10- قال الحافظ: "وليس المراد قرب المسافة؛ لأنه منزه عن الحلول كما لا يخفى، ومناسبة الغائب ظاهرة من أجل النهي عن رفع الصوت...".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7386، كتاب التوحيد، باب 9.

التعقيب:
قال الشيخ البراك: القرب في هذا الحديث هو القرب الخاص؛ وهو قربه سبحانه من عابديه وداعيه، ولا يلزم من هذا القرب حلول الرب سبحانه في شيء من المخلوقات، كما لا يلزم من نزوله سبحانه إلى السماء الدنيا كل ليلة علو سائر السماوات عليه؛ بل هو العلي الأعلى، وهو الظاهر الذي ليس فوقه شيء؛ فعلوه سبحانه فوق المخلوقات من لوازم ذاته، فنزوله وقربه لا ينافي علوه، بل هو سبحانه عال في دنوه قريب في علوه، فلا يقاس بخلقه، ولا يلزم من صفاته سبحانه ما يلزم في صفات المخلوقين، وعلى هذا فقوله: "وليس المراد قرب المسافة" احتراز لا حاجة إليه، وتقييد لا موجب له؛ لأنه مبني على أن قربه يستلزم الحلول، وهو ممنوع كما تقدم . 

11-قال الحافظ: "والله منزه عن الحلول في المواضع؛ لأن الحلول عرض يفنى وهو حادث، والحادث لا يليق بالله...." .
وقال ابن التين: "معنى العندية في هذا الحديث العلم بأنه موضوع على العرش ".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7405 ، كتاب التوحيد ، باب 15 .

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك:

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "وهو وَضْعٌ عنده على العرش": هذا عند أهل السنة المثبتين لعلو الله على خلقه واستوائه على عرشه ليس بمشكل، بل هذا من أدلتهم على أن الله عز وجل بذاته فوق العرش، وأن هذا الكتاب عنده سبحانه فوق العرش، ولا يلزم من ذلك محذور في حقه سبحانه؛ لا حلول ولا حصر في شيء من مخلوقاته.
وإنما يُشْكِل هذا الحديث وأمثاله مِنْ وصْفِ بعض المخلوقات بأنها عنده على نفاة العلو والاستواء كالأشاعرة؛ فمن قال منهم بأنه سبحانه في كل مكان فقد تناقض أعظم تناقض، ومن قال منهم إنه لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه فقد وصف الله بالعدم؛ فإنه لا يوصف بذلك إلا المعدوم.
وقول ابن بطال وابن التين في تفسير الكتاب والعندية بالعلم في هذا الحديث هو من التأويل المذموم الذي حقيقته صرف الكلام عن ظاهره بغير حجة صحيحة؛ فقد جريا في ذلك على مذهب أهل التعطيل من نفاة العلو، وهو مذهب باطل تضمن التعطيل والتحريف؛ تعطيل الله عز وجل عن ما يجب إثباته له من علوه على خلقه، وتحريف النصوص الدالة على ذلك. ومذهب أهل السنة بريء من هذا وهذا. 

12- قال الحافظ: قال ابن بطال .. وقالت الجسمية: معناه الاستقرار وقال بعض أهل السنة معناه ارتفع وبعضهم معناه علا ..وذلك في كلامه على كتاب التوحيد ، باب 22 .

التعقيب:
قال الشيخ البراك: مقصود البخاري رحمه الله بترجمة الباب تقرير علو الله بذاته على مخلوقاته واستوائه على عرشه، واكتفى بالإشارة إلى الاستواء بذكر العرش في الآية والأحاديث التي أوردها في الباب، لأن العرش متعلَّق الاستواء، وإن كان قد جاء التصريح بالاستواء على العرش في سبع آيات، وأشار إليها في نقل تفسير السلف للاستواء كأبي العالية، ومجاهد ، واكتفى من أدلة العلو خاصة بحديث أنس رضي الله عنه في شأن زينب رضي الله عنها، وقولها: "وزوجني الله تعالى من فوق سبع سماوات" مع أن أدلة العلو في الكتاب والسنة لا تحصى كثرة، وأهل السنة يثبتون ما دلت عليه هذه النصوص ويمرونها كما جاءت بلا كيف، كما قال الإمام مالك: "الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول، والإيمان به واجب".
وأما المعطلة والجهمية ومن وافقهم، فإنهم ينفون علو الله على خلقه واستوائه على عرشه، ثم منهم من يقول بالحلول العام، أو أنه - تعالى الله عن قولهم - لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه، وفي هذا غاية التنقص لله تعالى، أو ما يتضمن وصفه بالعدم. ثم يضطربون في جوابهم عن هذه النصوص؛ فأكثرهم يذهب إلى التأويل المخالف لظاهر اللفظ كتأويل الاستواء بالاستيلاء، أو الملك والقدرة، أو التمام كما ذكر ذلك الحافظ فيما حكاه عن ابن بطال. وهؤلاء يجمعون بين التعطيل والتحريف. ومن نفاة العلو والاستواء من الأشاعرة من يذهب إلى التفويض؛ وهو الإمساك عن تدبر هذه النصوص لأنه لا سبيل إلى فهم معناها، مع نفي أن يكون ظاهرها مرادًا، ويزعم بعض أولئك أن هذا هو مذهب السلف في نصوص الصفات كالعلو والاستواء كما نقله الحـافظ عن إمام الحرمين بعد ذلك، وهو خطأ ظاهر وجهل بحقيـقة مذهب السلف.
ومما يدل على فساد مذهب المفوضة أن الله عز وجل أمر بتدبر الكتاب كله، وما لا يفهم معناه لا يؤمر بتدبره ولا معنى لتدبره.
وقد وصف الله كتابه بأنه هدى وشفاء وبيان، وما لا يفهم معناه لا يوصف بشيء من ذلك. فالمخرج من هذا الاضطراب هو الاعتصام بما دل عليه كتاب الله عز وجل، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما كان عليه السلف الصالح والتابعون لهم بإحسان، والله الهادي إلى الصواب. 

13-قال الحافظ: "قوله: ( كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله) تقدم في بدء الخلق بلفظ: "ولم يكن شيء غيره" وفي رواية أبي معاوية: "كان الله قبل كل شيء" وهو بمعنى: "كان الله ولا شيء معه"، وهي أصرح في الرد على من أثبت حوادث لا أول لها من رواية الباب، وهي من مستشنع المسائل المنسوبة لابن تيمية، ووقفت على كلام له على هذا الحديث يرجح الرواية التي في هذا الباب على غيرها...".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7418 ، كتاب التوحيد ، باب 22.
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: قوله: "وفي رواية أبي معاوية: ( كان الله قبل كل شيء) وهو بمعنى: ( كان الله ولا شيء معه)... إلخ": يرجح الحافظ هاتين الروايتين على رواية الباب: (كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله)؛ وذلك من جهة المعنى الذي يرى أنهما تدلان عليه؛ وهو أن الله تعالى كان منفردًا لم يخلق شيئًا في الأزل ثم ابتدأ الخلق، وعليه فجنس المخلوقات له بداية لم يكن قبلها شيء من المخلوقات. وهذا قول من يقول بامتناع حوادث لا أول لها، وهم أكثر المتكلمين، وهو الذي يختاره المؤلف، ولهذا رجح الروايتين المشار إليهما آنفًا بناء على أنهما تدلان على مطلوبه، ولهذا قال: "وفي رواية أبي معاوية... وهي أصرح في الرد على من أثبت حوادث لا أول لها" واستشنع من ابن تيمية القول بذلك، ولهذا ضعف ترجيح ابن تيمية لرواية: "كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله"، وزعم أن الجمع بين هذه الروايات مقدم على الترجيح. وهذا ممنوع في الحديث الواحد الذي قصته واحدة كما في هذا الحديث؛ فإنه جاء بأربع روايات، ومعلوم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل إلا أحد هذه الألفاظ، والأخريات رويت بالمعنى، فتعيَّن الترجيح. وكل هذه الروايات لا تدل على مطلوب المتكلمين وهو امتناع حوادث لا أول لها. ولكن بعض هذه الروايات فيه شبهة لهم مثل رواية: "ولم يكن شيء معه"، ولهذا رجحها الحافظ على رواية الباب، ورواية الباب أرجح منها؛ لأن لها شاهدًا عند مسلم، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء" كما أشار إلى ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى مع وجوه أخرى من الترجيح.
ومسألة تسلسل الحوادث - أي المخلوقات في الماضي وهو معنى حوادث لا أول لها - فيها للناس قولان:
أحدهما: أن دوام الحوادث ممتنع؛ وهو قول أكثر المتكلمين. وشبهه هذا القول هي اعتقاد أن ذلك يستلزم قدم العالم الذي تقول به الفلاسفة، وهو باطل عقلاً وشرعًا. وهذا الاعتقاد خطأ؛ فإن معنى تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي أنه ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق إلى ما لا نهاية، ومعنى ذلك أن كل مخلوق فهو محدث بعد أن لم يكن، فهو مسبوق بعدم نفسه ، والله تعالى مقدم على كل مخلوق تقدم لا أول له، وليس هذا بقول الفلاسفة؛ فإن حقيقة قولهم أن هذا العالم قديم بقدم علته الأولى لأنه صادر عنها صدور المعلول عن علته التامة، لا صدور المفعول عن فاعله؛ فإن المفعول لا بد أن يتأخر عن الفاعل.
القول الثاني: أن تسلسل الحوادث في الماضي ممكن، وهو موجب دوام قدرة الرب تعالى وفاعليته؛ فكل من يثبت أن الله لم يزل فعالاً لما يريد وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا بد أن يقول بأن الخلق لم يزل ممكنًا. وهذا الحد لا يمكن النزول عنه؛ فإن من قال بامتناع حوادث لا أول لها منهم من يقول: إن الله لم يكن قادرًا ثم صار قادرًا، ومن قال منهم: إن الله لم يزل قادرًا كان متناقضًا؛ فإن المقدور لا يكون ممتنعًا لذاته.
أما كون تسلسل المخلوقات واقعًا أو غير واقع فهذا يُبنى على الدليل؛ فمن قام عنده الدليل على أحدها فعليه القول بموجبه. فالقول المنكر الذي لا شك في بطلانه هو القول بامتناع حوادث لا أول لها؛ لما يستلزمه من تعجيز الرب سبحانه في الأزل تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًا كبيرًا.
وقد حرر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله هذه المسألة فأجاد وأفاد، فأتى بالفرقان بين الحق والباطل في هذا المقام، وقد رماه خصومه والغالطون عليه بأنه يقول بقول الفلاسفة، وهو الذي يفند قول الفلاسفة بما لم يستطعه المنازعون له. ومن رد قول الفلاسفة بالقول بامتناع حوادث لا أول لها فقد رد باطلاً بباطل، والحق في خلافهما، والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم.
انظر: مجموع الفتاوى 18/210- 244 ، ودرء تعارض العقل والنقل 1/121-127، 303-305، 2/344-399. 

14-قال الحافظ: "قال الكرماني: قوله: "في السماء" ظاهره غير مراد؛ إذ الله منزه عن الحلول في المكان، لكن لما كانت جهة العلو أشرف من غيرها أضافها إليه إشارة إلى علو الذات والصفات".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7420 ، كتاب التوحيد ، باب 22 .
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: وصفُ اللهِ تعالى بأنه في السماء جاء في القرآن في قوله: "أأمنتم من في السماء"، وفي السنة: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : "وأنا أمين من في السماء"، ومن هذا قول زينب رضي الله عنها: "إن الله أنكحني في السماء". ومعنى هذا كله أن الله تعالى في السماء أي في العلو فوق جميع المخلوقات، وليس ظاهره أن الله تعالى في داخل السماوات كما ظنه الكرماني، ولهذا قال: "ظاهره غير مراد".
وقوله: "إذ الله منزه عن الحلول في المكان": إن أراد أنه تعالى لا يحويه شيء من مخلوقاته ويحيط به فهو حق؛ فإن الله تعالى أعظم من أن يحيط به شيء من مخلوقاته.
وإن أراد أنه ليس في العلو الذي وراء العالم، ولا هو فوق العرش بذاته فهذا باطل؛ فإن هذا هو قول الجهمية والمعتزلة ومن تبعهم من نفاة العلو، وأكثرهم يقول بالحلول العام؛ أي أن - الله تعالى عن قولهم - في كل مكان.
وقول الكرماني: "لكن لما كانت جهة العلو أشرف من غيرها...": هذا يقتضي أن الله تعالى ليس بذاته في العلو، وإنما وصف بذلك للتشريف؛ لأن السماء أشرف الجهات وفي ذلك إشارة إلى علو قدره في ذاته وصفاته. وليس هذا محل النزاع مع المبتدعة نفاة العلو، وإنما النزاع معهم في علوه سبحانه بذاته فوق مخلوقاته، وهو سبحانه العلي بكل معاني العلو، وله الفوقية بكل معانيها ذاتًا وقدرًا وقهرًا. وما ذكره الحافظ عن الراغب في مفردات القرآن إنما هو استعراض لمعاني الفوقية بحسب ما أضيفت إليه في القرآن، ولم يذكر من معاني الفوقية المضافة إلى الله تعالى إلا فوقية القهر، وأهمل الإشارة إلى فوقية ذاته سبحانه كما يدل عليها نصًا قوله تعالى:"يخافون ربهم من فوقهم".
والحافظ عفا الله عنه يكثر من النقول في هذه المسائل ولا يحررها. 

15-قال الحافظ: "ويكون معنى: "فهو عنده فوق العرش" أي ذكره وعلمه، وكل ذلك جائز في التخريج.... "الرحمن على العرش استوى" أي ما شاءه من قدرته، وهو كتابه الذي وضعه فوق العرش".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7422، كتاب التوحيد، باب 22 .
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: هذا الحديث من أدلة أهل السنة على علو الله فوق خلقه واستوائه على عرشه، وهو يدل كذلك على أن الكتاب الذي كتبه كتب فيه على نفسه أن رحمته تغلب غضبه عنده فوق العرش، وهذه العندية عندية مكان لقوله: "فوق العرش"، وهذا الكتاب يحتمل أن يكون هو اللوح المحفوظ الذي هو أم الكتاب - وهو كتاب المقادير- ويحتمل أنه غيره فهو كتاب خاص، والله أعلم.
وعلى كل فلا يمتنع أن يكون الكتاب المذكور عند الله تعالى فوق العرش كما هو ظاهر الحديث، ولا موجب لتأويله بصرفه عن ظاهره كما صنع ذلك الخطابي عندما قال: "المراد بالكتاب أحد الشيئين... إلخ"، فنفى على كل من التقديرين أن يكون فوق العرش كتاب؛ إذ تأول الكتاب بعلم الله تعالى بما كتب على نفسه، أو أن الذي عنده ذكر الكتاب وعلمه، والحامل له على هذا التأويل إما اعتقاد أن الله ليس بذاته فوق العرش، فلا يكون شيء من المخلوقات عنده فوق العرش، وإما اعتقاد امتناع أن يكون شيء غير الله فوق العرش. والأول باطل بأدلة العلو والاستواء، والثاني لا دليل عليه. بل هذا الحديث بمجموع ألفاظه يدل على بطلانه؛ فقد دلّ الحديث على أن هذا الكتاب عند الله فوق العرش، والله تعالى أعلم بنفسه، والرسول الذي أخبر بذلك أعلم بربه، فليس لأحد أن يعارض خبره صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأما ما نقله الحافظ عن ابن أبي جمرة فهو على النقيض من قول الخطابي؛ فإنه يثبت أن فوق العرش كتابًا وهو مما اقتضته حكمته وقدرته، ولكن من المنكر في كلامه قوله: "وقد يكون تفسيرًا لقوله: "الرحمن على العرش استوى"... إلخ"؛ فإن ذلك يقتضي أن إضافة الاستواء إلى الله عز وجل مجاز، وأن المراد به كون ذلك الكتاب فوق العرش، فيؤول معنى قوله: "الرحمن على العرش استوى" إلى معنى: " كتابه على العرش استوى" وهذا ظاهر الفساد؛ فإنه تحريف للكلم عن مواضعه. 
16-قال الحافظ:" قال البيهقي: صعود الكلام الطيب والصدقة الطيبة عبارة عن القبول، وعروج الملائكة هو إلى منازلهم في السماء، وأما ما وقع من التعبير في ذلك بقوله: "إلى الله" فهو على ما تقدم عن السلف في التفويض، وعن الأئمة بعدهم في التأويل، وقال ابن بطال: غرض البخاري في هذا الباب..." .
وذلك في كلامه على كتاب التوحيد ، باب 23 .
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: فيما نقله الحافظ ابن حجر في شرح هذا الباب عن البيهقي وابن بطال تخبط وحيرة في فهم النصوص والآثار الدالة على علو الله تعالى على خلقه؛ فإن كلامهما يقتضي نفي علو الله على خلقه، فعلى هذا يجب عندهم في هذه النصوص: إما التفويض؛ وهو الإعراض عن فهمها مع اعتقاد بأن الأمر بخلاف ظاهرها، وإما التأويل. ويزعمون أن التفويض هو طريقة السلف. وهذا باطل؛ فالسلف من الصحابة والتابعين يتدبرون القرآن كله ويفهمونه كما أمرهم الله، ويؤمنون بما دلت عليه الآيات والأحاديث من صفاته تعالى. 
وحقيقة التأويل - وهو طريقة أكثر النفاة - صرف الكلام عن ظاهره إلى غيره بغير حجة توجب ذلك، وهذه حقيقة التحريف، ومن ذلك قول البيهقي: "صعود الكلام الطيب والصدقة الطيبة عبارة عن القبول"، ومعنى ذلك أنه لا يصعد إلى الله شيء، وكذا قوله: "وعروج الملائكة هو إلى منازلهم في السماء"، ومعنى ذلك أنهم لا يعرجون إلى الله .
وكذا قول ابن بطال: "وإنما أضاف المعارج إليه إضافة تشريف"، ومعناه أن الملائكة لا تعرج إليه حقيقة؛ لأن الله – عنده – ليس في السماء، وعبر عن ذلك بقوله: "وقد تقرر أن الله ليس بجسم فلا يحتاج إلى مكان يستقر فيه؛ فقد كان ولا مكان"، وهو يريد بذلك نفي أن يكون الله بذاته فوق المخلوقات ومستويًا على العرش، ولكن هذه الألفاظ الواردة في عبارته ألفاظ مبتدعة مجملة لا بد فيها من التفصيل والاستفصال؛ لأنها تحتمل حقًا وباطلاً. نعم الله سبحانه لا يحتاج إلى شيء من مخلوقاته: لا مكان ولا غيره. وإذا كان سبحانه فوق مخلوقاته على عرشه فلا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون مفتقرًا إلى العرش، ولا أنه يحيط به شيء من الموجودات، بل هو سبحانه فوق جميع الموجودات، وهو الممسك بالعرش وما دون العرش.
وقول ابن بطال: "ومعنى الارتفاع إليه: اعتلاؤه مع تنزيهه عن المكان" كلام فيه قلق؛ فإنه فسر ارتفاع بعض المخلوقات إليه باعتلائه فأضاف إليه ما هو مضاف إلى المخلوق.
وقوله: "مع تنزيهه عن المكان" فيه ما تقدم من الإجمال، وإرادة نفي علو الله تعالى بذاته فوق خلقه، وهذا هو المعنى الباطل المنافي لدلالة الكتاب والسنة والعقل والفطرة، والله أعلم. )).
وقد تكلمنا عن هذا التفصيل كما في الرد على الإعتراض الخامس.

17-قال الحافظ: " قال ابن المنير: جميع الأحاديث في هذه الترجمة مطابقة لها إلا حديث ابن عباس" إلى أن قال: "وقِدَمُه يحيل وصفه بالتحيز فيها، والله أعلم" .
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7433، كتاب التوحيد، باب 23.
التعقيب:


قال الشيخ البراك: قول ابن المنير في حديث ابن عباس: "ومطابقته والله أعلم من جهة أنه نبه على بطلان قول من أثبت الجهة....إلخ": يريد مطابقة الحديث للترجمة ومناسبته لها، ويزعم أن البخاري قصد بإيراد الحديث التنبيه على بطلان قول من أثبت الجهة. ويريد بمن أثبت الجهة من أثبت علو الله تعالى بذاته فوق عرشه وجميع مخلوقاته، وفي هذا غلط قبيح على البخاري؛ فإن البخاري من أئمة السنة المثبتين لعلو الله تعالى واستوائه على عرشه، وقد عقد عددًا من التراجم لتقرير هذا الأصل، فزعم ابن المنير أن قصد البخاري الرد على من أثبت العلو والاستواء على العرش قلبٌ لمقصود البخاري، بل أراد البخاري بذكر هذا الحديث إثبات علو الله تعالى واستوائه على العرش استنباطًا من ذكر العرش حيث إنه متعلق الاستواء.
وقول ابن المنير: "فبين – أي البخاري – أن الجهة التي يصدق عليها أنها سماء، والجهة التي يصدق عليها أنها عرش كل منهما مخلوق مربوب محدث": فيه دعوى باطلة على البخاري أنه أراد ما ذكر، وفيه دعوى أن الجهة سواء أريد بها السماء أو العرش فإنها مخلوقة، وهذه الدعوى لا تصح في السماء على الإطلاق؛ فإن السماء يراد بها السماء المبنية - وهي السماوات السبع، وهذه مخلوقة - ويراد بها العلو مطلقًا، فتتناول ما فوق المخلوقات؛ وليس فوق المخلوقات شيء موجود إلا الله تعالى. فلا يلزم من كونه في السماء الذي وراء العالم أن يكون في ظرف وجودي يحيط به تعالى؛ لأنه ليس وراء العالم شيء موجود إلا الله تعالى. بل المخلوق إذا قيل إنه في السماء بمعنى العلو لا يلزم أن يكون في ظرف وجودي؛ كما إذا قيل العرش في السماء، ومن المعلوم أن العرش فوق السماوات فالله تعالى أولى أن لا يلزم فيه ذلك. وعلى هذا فلفظ الجهة لفظ مجمل قد يراد به شيء موجود مخلوق كما إذا أريد به نفس العرش، وقد يراد به ما ليس بموجود كما إذا أريد به ما وراء العالم؛ فإنه ليس وراء العالم شيء موجود إلا الله تعالى.
وقول ابن المنير: "وقِدَمُه سبحانه وتعالى يحيل وصفه بالتحيز فيها": إن أراد أنه مستغن عن هذه المخلوقات من العرش وغيره فهذا حق، وإن أراد أن قدمه يحيل كونه بذاته فوق مخلوقاته مستو على عرشه فهذا باطل. بل هذا عين الكمال؛ فإن له سبحانه العلو بكل معانيه ذاتًا وقدرًا وقهرًا.
ولفظ التحيز لفظ مجمل مبتدع لا يجوز إطلاقه نفيًا ولا إثباتًا، ولا يجوز الحكم على قائله إلا بعد معرفة مراده، فإن أراد حقًا قُبِل، وإن أراد باطلاً رُدّ، وإن أراد حقًا وباطلاً لم يقبل مطلقًا، ولم يرد جميع معناه. )).
وقد تقدم الرد على شبهة الحد والحيز والمكان والجهة. 

18-قال الحافظ: "ومنع جمهور المعتزلة من الرؤية، متمسكين بأن من شرط المرئي أن يكون في جهة، والله منزه عن الجهة، واتفقوا على أنه يرى عباده؛ فهو راء لا من جهة، واختلف من أثبت الرؤية في معناها؛ فقال قوم: يحصل للرائي العلم بالله تعالى برؤية العين كما في غيره من المرئيات، وهو على وفق قوله في حديث الباب: "كما ترون القمر" إلا أنه منزه عن الجهة والكيفية".
وذلك في كلامه على كتاب التوحيد، باب 24 .
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: قوله تعالى: "وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة": هي أصرح آية في الدلالة على رؤية المؤمنين لربهم يوم القيامة بأبصارهم؛ فإن النظر إذا عدي بإلى اختص بنظر العين، وقد اختلف الناس في مسألة الرؤية: فذهب أهل السنة إلى أن المؤمنين يرون ربهم يوم القيامة بأبصارهم عيانًا من فوقهم من غير إحاطة، كما دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة الصريحة كهذه الأحاديث التي ذكرها البخاري في الباب. وذهبت المعتزلة إلى نفي الرؤية وتأولوا الآيات والأحاديث بصرفها عن ظاهرها، وردّ ما أمكنهم ردّه من السنة على أصولهم. وذهب الأشاعرة إلى إثبات الرؤية بالأبصار، لكن قالوا: إن الله تعالى يُرى لا في جهة بناء على مذهبهم في نفي العلو؛ فأثبتوا رؤية غير معقولة، فخالفوا بذلك العقل والشرع، وكانوا بذلك متذبذبين بين النفاة والمثبتين، بل كانوا أقرب إلى مذهب النفاة كالمعتزلة وغيرهم.
وكل ما ذكر الحافظ في هذا المقام ونقله عن الشراح يدور حول مذهب المعتزلة ومذهب الأشاعرة، وفيه من الحق ردّ مذهب المعتزلة، ومن الباطل نفي علو الله تعالى، ونفي أن يرى في جهة العلو بل يرى لا في جهة؛ مما أوجب لهم الحيرة والاضطراب، وظهور حجة المعتزلة عليهم. وليس لمذهب أهل السنة المحضة ذكر صريح.
وقول ابن بطال: "وذهب أهل السنة وجمهور الأمة إلى جواز رؤية الله تعالى في الآخرة...إلخ" كلام مجمل، والظاهر أن مراده بأهل السنة: الأشاعرة. )).
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في نونيته ‏‎:‎
فسل المعطلة هل يرى من تحتنا***أم عن شمائلنا أم عن أيمان
أم خلفنا وأمامنا سبحانه ***أم هل يرى من فوقنا ببيان ‏
يا قوم ما في الأمر شيء غير ذا***أو أن رؤيته بلا إمكان
إذ رؤية لا في مقابلة من الر***ائي محال ليس في الإمكان
ومن ادعى شيئا سوى ذا كان دعو***اه مكابرة على الأذهان

19- قال: "وقال البيهقي: سمعت الشيخ الإمام أبا الطيب سهل بن محمد الصعلوكي يقول في إملائه في قوله: "لا تضامون في رؤيته" بالضم والتشديد، معناه: لا تجتمعون لرؤيته في جهة، ولا يضم بعضكم إلى بعض، ومعناه بفتح التاء كذلك، والأصل: لا تتضامون في رؤيته باجتماع في جهة. وبالتخفيف من الضيم، ومعناه: لا تظلمون فيه برؤيتكم بعضكم دون بعض؛ فإنكم ترونه في جهاتكم كلها، وهو متعال عن الجهة".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7436 ، كتاب التوحيد ، باب 24 .

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك: قول الصعلوكي الذي نقله البيهقي ونقله عنه الحافظ جارٍ على مذهب الأشاعرة؛ وهو إثبات الرؤية مع نفي الجهة أي نفي العلو، ومعنى ذلك أن المؤمنين يرونه سبحانه لا من فوق ولا من أسفل، ولا من أمام ولا من خلف، ولا من يمين ولا من شمال، وتقدم قريبًا أن هذه الرؤية لا حقيقة لها في الواقع[انظر التعليق السابق]؛ فهي مع مخالفتها لنص السنة المتواترة مخالفة للعقل. وبناء على نفي الصعلوكي لعلو الله تعالى نفى أن يكون في جهة من العباد، ونفى أن يكونوا في جهة منه سبحانه حيث قال في: "تضامون" معناه: لا تجتمعون لرؤيته في جهة. وأما قوله: "فإنكم ترونه في جهاتكم كلها" فيقتضي أنهم يرونه من فوقهم ومن تحتهم ومن الجهات الأربع، وهذا يتناقض مع نفيه الجهة عن الله بقوله بعده: "وهو متعال عن الجهة"، بل يناقض المعروف من قول الأشاعرة: إن الله تعالى يرى لا في جهة؛ فإنهم ينفون الجهة عن الله مطلقًا، وما يرى من جميع الجهات هو موجود في جميع الجهات، وتقدم في التعليق قريبًا[ص314،هامش1] ما في لفظ الجهة من الإجمال، وما يجب فيه من الاستفصال.)).
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله- ‏‎:‎‏ ((ومعلوم أنا نرى الشمس والقمر ‏عيانا مواجهة,فيجب أن نراه كذلك,وأما رؤية مالا نعاين ولا نواجهه فهذه ‏غير متصورة في العقل ,فضلا على أن تكون كرؤية الشمس والقمر.‏
وأما قوله(لا تضامون) يروى بالتخفيف .أي ‏‎:‎‏ لا يلحقكم ضيم في رؤيته كما ‏يحلق الناس عند رؤية الشيء الحسن كالهلال.فإنه قد يلحقهم ضيم في طلب ‏رؤيته حين يرى,وهو سبحانه يتجلى تجليا ظاهرا فيرونه كما ترى الشمس ‏والقمر بلا ضيم يلحقكم في رؤيته.‏
وقيل ‏‎:‎‏(لا تضامون) بالتشديد ‏‎:‎‏ أي لا ينضم بعضكم إلى بعضكما يتضام ‏الناس عند رؤية الشيء الخفي كالهلال,وهذا كله بيان لرؤيته في غاية التجلي ‏والظهور بحيث لا يلحق الرائي ضرر ولا ضيم كما يلحقه عند رؤية الشيء ‏الخفي والبعيد والمحجوب ونحو ذلك))( مجموع الفتاوى (16/85-86). ‏

20-قال الحافظ: "وقوله: فأستأذن على ربي في داره فيؤذن لي عليه، قال الخطابي: هذا يوهم المكان، والله منزه عن ذلك، وإنما معناه في داره التي اتخذها لأوليائه، وهي الجنة، وهي دار السلام، وأضيفت إليه إضافة تشريف مثل: بيت الله وحرم الله".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7440 ، كتاب التوحيد ، باب 24 .

التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : قول الخطابي: "هذا يوهم المكان والله منزه عن ذلك": يقال في لفظ المكان ما يقال في لفظ الجهة بأنه لفظ مجمل؛ فإن أريد به أن الله تعالى في مكان موجود من المخلوقات يحيط به فالله منزه عن ذلك،
وإن أريد به ما فوق جميع المخلوقات - وليس فوق المخلوقات شيء موجود إلا الله تعالى - فلا يلزم بإثبات المكان بهذا المعنى محذور.
وقوله في الحديث: "في داره": لا ريب أن إضافة الدار إليه إضافة تشريف، ولا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون حالاً في هذه الدار؛ فإنه تعالى منزه عن الحلول في شيء من مخلوقاته. وأما المراد بهذه الدار فالله أعلم به، وإن كان المتبادر أنها الجنة.
21-قال الحافظ: "وتأول ابن حزم النزول بأنه فعل يفعله الله في سماء الدنيا ...".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7494، كتاب التوحيد، باب 35 .
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : قول ابن حزم بأن: "النزول فعل يفعله الله في سماء الدنيا...إلخ": معناه أن النزول ليس فعلاً قائمًا بالرب، وهذا جار على مذهب نفاة الصفات، ونفاة قيام الأفعال الاختيارية به سبحانه، وهو باطل.
وتنظير النزول في الحديث بقول القائل: نزل لي فلان عن حقه غفلة أو مغالطة؛ لأن الذي في الحديث معدّى ( بإلى ) ونوع المتعلق مختلف.

21-قال الحافظ: "فكما قَبِلَ النزولُ التأويلَ لا يمنع قَبولُ الصعودِ التأويلَ، والتسليم أسلم كما تقدم، والله أعلم".
وذلك في كلامه على حديث رقم 7494، كتاب التوحيد، باب 35.
التعقيب:

قال الشيخ البراك : الحق إمرار نصوص النزول والصعود وسائر الصفات على ظاهرها اللائق به سبحانه، ولا موجب لعقل ولا شرع لصرفها عن ذلك.

----------


## أبو شوق

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك أخـي جمـال البليـدي

----------

